# IVF/FET roll call April-October 2017 *12 BFPs, 3 sets of twins!



## scoobybeans

Who's ready to get this party started? :happydance:


----------



## Beith

Me! I have egg collection scheduled for this Friday, just took my trigger shot this evening. This is my first cycle of IVF trying for #1.


----------



## AshleyButters

I'm here! I have my first appt with the Doctor at the end of May. I'm hoping for a June IVF. This will be my first attempt.


----------



## October_baby

-Hey Scooby!!
Im so glad you made a new post! haha. Our old post is so dry! Im here with you. Im on Lupron and baseline is April 28th. Praying lining is thin and E2 levels are down so we can get started.

-Hi Ashley,
I'm just starting the process. I did a fresh cycle in Feb/March, due to possible ohss the transfer was cancelled. So, I have 4 embryos freezing waiting to have their chance. Good Luck to you. 

-Hi Beith
Good Luck on you egg retrieval! Sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## S_secret

I am going to join even though my fet is July!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi ladies! May I join in on the fun? We are scheduled for a July transfer as well! This will be my first ivf cycle!! We just had our first consultation last week and am waiting for af to start to do my ovarian reserve test! I'm soooo excited I can barely contain my self &#128522;


----------



## scoobybeans

Welcome ladies! :flower:

beith- Good luck tomorrow! Do you have any idea how many eggs they think they're going to get?

Ashley- First appointments are always exciting! Have you had any testing done yet? If not, just a heads up they will probably do a few tests before you start which can delay things. I went to my RE in September and due to a variety of reasons didn't get to start IVF until February. (But that's not typical lol.) Good luck!

October- Hey girl! We're going to be cycle buddies again :thumbup: Did you decide how many embryos you'll transfer?

Secret- You are of course always welcome! <3

Brandy- Fingers crossed you get great test results! This whole process can be very overwhelming. It helps to try & take it one day at a time :)

AFM, today is cycle day 1! I'll be going in for my baseline tomorrow or Saturday and starting this whole crazy process all over again. Really hoping it goes better than last time!


----------



## beneathmywing

:wave:


----------



## Nolimitxox

Waiting for CD1 to show up :thumbup:


----------



## Beith

Scooby- my last scan was on Tuesday and they could see 5 follicles that were big enough (4 on right, one on left), with 2-4 smaller ones that hopefully will have grown to at least 14mm by tomorrow morning. i would love to get more than 6 because with the drop off rates at each stage, we'd hopefully still have some good quality ones in the running.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Day 2 baselines tomorrow!


----------



## October_baby

Brandy- Good Luck! It's definitely exciting to begin this journey. It was exciting and I was very nervous and scared at the same time. Those feelings hadn't left yet. haha. But you have all of us to cheer you on and support you. 

Scooby- You are so right. I started with my first appointment in Sept. I had to have lots of blood work completed, an HSG, DH sperm analysis and blood work, Laparoscopic procedure, and a lets go over it all meeting before starting IVF. We are transferring two. I wish I could just transfer them all in hopes of a BFP, but he will only do two and I had to beg for those two. lol

Beneath- you made it! Happy to see you here! 

Nolimit- Good luck with your baseline appointment. I cried and cried at my last baseline but Ive dusted myself off and trying this thing again.


----------



## beneathmywing

October - Thank youu xxx


----------



## scoobybeans

beneath- Hello again, my friend! :flower: 

nolimit- Woohoo!!! We are cycle twins! I'm doing baselines on CD3 (Saturday).

Beith- FX you get 6 or more, but 5 is still great. :thumbup: What protocol did you do? 

October- Lol so similar to me! We had bloodwork, another SA, saline ultrasound, polypectomy, IVF & medication classes... took forever! Transferring 2 is so exciting! I'm so hopeful for you :hugs:

AFM, my doctor wants me to finish the Estrace before I start stims so I will start on cycle day 4 (Sunday) if everything looks ok at my baseline. I was a little worried at first to start later but this is the head doctor in the practice so I'm going to trust that he knows what he's doing. I really, really, really hope I get the okay to start this cycle. I feel like if I have to delay this any longer I'm going to go crazy (well, crazier) lol. :wacko:


----------



## Aleriya

I'm following this thread, if that is okay. We have egg collection scheduled for May 15th! 

Good luck everyone with your cycles!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I am so excited to start this journey with you all!! We are planning ivf in July. I feel like the time is going to creep by. What do you ladies do to get healthy and have the time go by?


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am here! Had lining ultrasound today 8.8! 6 days left till transfer.


----------



## star25

Hi all, just waiting for af so.i can start my next fet, cd24 today, af usually cd40ish sometimes a bit earlier 
Good to be with you all again!


----------



## scoobybeans

aleriya- Welcome! When will you be starting your cycle? Is this your first IVF?

brandy- Waiting is definitely one of the hardest things about this whole process lol. I kept pretty busy by reading, finding good shows to binge on Netflix and doing lots and lots of Googling. It goes by pretty fast though, it'll be here before you know it!

dancing- Welcome back :) Woohoo, that's awesome! So your transfer is next Wednesday? How exciting! :happydance:

star- Welcome back to you too! I hope AF comes sooner for you this month. I was just reading about things to bring it on, and apparently one of them is spicy foods. Isn't that weird?

AFM, I'm getting nervous about my baseline tomorrow... But I'm trying very hard to stay calm and to stay busy, and also to stay optimistic. :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi to all the families faces (well, names :haha: ) and new ladies !!!

Afm, I had a 14 mm follicle at baseline probably from my last cycle, so I can't stim and am doing a Natural ivf this month.. glad to give my body a Break from meds!!


----------



## Beith

So had egg collection this morning and got 5 eggs. Will know tomorrow morning how many fertilised. Feel a little discomfort but it's not too bad. 

I was on the long protocol- started down reg meds on 19th march.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Got the green light for stims tomorrow!

Beith- 5 is great! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!


----------



## beneathmywing

Beith -- 5 is great!! FX for a great fert!


----------



## dogmommy

Hi all! 

I have my first FET set for June 7th.

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yay! Hi dogmommy! Nice to see you around!


----------



## Aleriya

Hi Scooby,

Thank you for having me. Yes, this is our first cycle. Between the two of us she has the healthier womb, so she is the one going through the IVF process. We are excited and mega nervous. Estrofem is on Monday, then egg retrieval is estimated for May 15th. We got all of her medication today. I never realized just how much there was! 

We are a bit terrified to be honest, being as it is our first IVF cycle.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls!!! My friend warned me that it could take a little longer than expected. I have had all the fertility work-up done for an IUI. The nurses said that I just needed a new patient consult and and ultrasound. Then another SA, I have to get a hysteroscopy and we need to get tested for infectious disease. 

So I have my new patient consult and ultrasound scheduled for May 24th. Realistically it could be June/July. 

Can't believe I let it go on this long! I should have pushed my hubby more, but now that I got him on board I finally am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## AshleyButters

dogmommy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have my first FET set for June 7th.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all!


That day HAS TO BE GOOD LUCK! :winkwink:

I was actually hoping for that day also lol


----------



## dogmommy

Hey nolimit! good luck with the stims :)

Ashley- Right!! I was smiling ear to ear when the nurse said it! I hope things move quickly for you so you get to cycle in June too!


----------



## star25

Hi I've been reading everything but can't get a chance to reply just wanted to wish you all good luck!


----------



## g_and_t

Hi... hope you don't mind me joining in... 

I had my baseline scan for FET on Thursday and have started taking HRT 8mg per day. I go back on Friday for another scan to see if lining thick enough then they'll decide if transfer can happen the week after. 

We only have one day 5 blast frozen from previous cycle. (Have beautiful 2 year old DS from that fresh cycle on first attempt so feel very blessed) so am praying this FET works as we would be back to square one again if it doesn't! 

Feel slightly less stressed about the procedure as it's so much less complicated than a fresh cycle, but all the old anxieties are coming back... all this waiting is a killer! 

Wishing you all success on your journeys... xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies! I think I know most of you but hope I can join the group.
I am TWO days post FET ... and I think it was a five day embryo. We didn't find out the grading, not sure if I want to know. One less thing to worry about I think.
I am already trying to symptom spot ... which is dumb since there is nothing to spot yet. Ugh

Super nervous and hoping to ride this crazy train with you lovely lot.

Hi G&T. The FET is way way more relaxed than the full IVF. But is still annoyingly long and stressful I found.

Beith - how did the embryos do? Will you get daily updates? (My clinic did not do this, but I hear some do)

Hi Beneath, dogmommy, nolimit... I may have missed some. Sorry.


----------



## star25

Welcome g, hope transfer is soon for you, I will be starting my fet in a couple weeks, frozen embryo from fresh cycle in 2014, first fet from that is dd 17 months 

Hi my!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, G! Lots of luck xx


----------



## Beith

Of the five eggs collected, only three fertilised. We will hear tomorrow how they're doing and if we'll have a day 3 (tomorrow) transfer or if they'll keep them to day 5; all providing everything is going well. Our clinic has a policy of only transferring one (which is a pity as I'd love to have a chance of twins!) so hopefully we'll have 2 to freeze.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Getting excited for Wednesday transfer. Hoping my lining it getting nice and thick. It was 8.8 on Thursday.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey everybody!!!

Popping in....so I am finishing up doing what my naprotechnology doctor prescribed, which was to take HCG injections after ovulation on 4 different cycle days. (the reason for this is because I have low progesterone, and using HCG after ovulation encourages your body to produce its own progesterone, and give any embryos a chance to implant).

But anyways, super emotional, feeling all the typical hormonal pregnancy symptoms, (sore bbs, crying/snappy, extremely thirsty etc). Such a cruel trick!!!!!

I def know we are out for this cycle, just want to move on and start IVF.


----------



## star25

Great news Beith, hope you have some to freeze! 

Dancing, I bet lining is perfect, hope transfer goes well lovely 

Ashley, that's interesting about the hcg, it's great what you learn here, hope the ivf hurries up for you if af arrives


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining...

I'm going to be starting my first IVF in June/July. This next month is going to be full of appointments to get everything ready. Hopefully, there won't be any delays. I'm super excited to start the process though.


----------



## scoobybeans

Wow, this thread got busy!

beith- Hope your 3 are still going strong hun! It would be awesome if you had 2 left to freeze.

nolimit- Hey cycle twin! How are stims treating you? You're on a low dose this time, right?

dogmommy- Welcome! FX your FET is successful :hugs:

aleriya- I just went through my first IVF cycle in February so I understand the nerves, but I promise it's not as bad as you think it'll be. I think the waiting makes everything worse because there's so much anticipation. Will you be doing the shots for your partner? If you can stomach it (no pun intended), my DH and I find it to be a nice way to keep him involved in the process. Good luck!

Ashley- Sounds like you've got a really good handle on everything. I hope there are no issues with any of the tests/procedures and you get to start in June! It will be here before you know it. That's interesting about the HCG shots. I had loads of symptoms from my trigger shot last cycle so I can only imagine what you're dealing with. :hugs: 

star- Thanks hun!

g_and_t- Welcome! Good luck with your scan on Friday. If you're successful with your FET your DS and the baby would technically be twins. Isn't that crazy? I just found that out. The waiting is the worst!

my- Welcome darling! I don't blame you for not wanting to know the grading. It all seems so subjective anyway. Rooting for you so hard!!!

dancing- 2 more days! 8.8 sounds good. What is your clinic's cut off?

dbz- Welcome! I hope all of your tests go smoothly and your IVF is on schedule :thumbup:

AFM, my baseline went well and I started stims on Saturday. I'm taking a higher dosage this time but I'm feeling pretty good so far. A little more tired than last time though. First scan is tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## star25

Welcome db! 

Scooby, hope scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## koj518

Hi Ladies!

I would love to join! I had my ER on 4/22 and am scheduled for ET on Thursday 4/27. I did my first progesterone shot last night and I really don't look forward to doing this every night... the things we do for a miracle baby!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Thank you star! I've heard this protocol can be a bit of a slow burn so I'm not sure what to expect tomorrow. I'm feeling some twinges and aches already so hopefully that means something is happening ;)

koj- Welcome! The PIO shots are not fun, I agree! It's crazy what we do for them before they even get here lol. Can't believe your transfer is in 3 days already. Good luck!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Koj, Welcome! Good luck!

Scooby, good luck tomorrow! xx


----------



## dancingnurse2

Asked for another ultrasound today it is now 10.8 and triple layer!


----------



## Nolimitxox

dancingnurse2 said:


> Asked for another ultrasound today it is now 10.8 and triple layer!

NICE! That's great!!!


----------



## Beith

Of our 3 embryos, at day 3 today one was a 12 cell, one was an 8 cell and the last one was only a 3 cell. The embryologist said the 3 cell was unlikely to develop further but she wants to see how the other two progress so we're hoping to do a blastocyst transfer on Wednesday. 
Does anyone know if a 12 cell is good or if it's developing too fast? 

I'm on progesterone suppositories and really suffering from constipation (sorry-tmi). Anyone else have this? Are the injections the same?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Beith said:


> Of our 3 embryos, at day 3 today one was a 12 cell, one was an 8 cell and the last one was only a 3 cell. The embryologist said the 3 cell was unlikely to develop further but she wants to see how the other two progress so we're hoping to do a blastocyst transfer on Wednesday.
> Does anyone know if a 12 cell is good or if it's developing too fast?
> 
> I'm on progesterone suppositories and really suffering from constipation (sorry-tmi). Anyone else have this? Are the injections the same?

8 cell is perfect for day 3, 12 cell sounds great, never heard of too fast being a bad thing. If you think about it, that really only makes it one day older than a day 3. Day 3 usually has 6 to 8 cells, so if each of those divides in one day it would be 12 to 16. So I think this is great. It sounds like you'll have possibly 2 blasts. As for Progesterone, that's just one of those side affects, pill, or shot unfortunately. :) great update!


----------



## Myshelsong

Dancing - great lining! What day are you on?

Beith- I have no idea to be honest, but sounds like you will have two which is great!

Good luck scoobs


----------



## dancingnurse2

I started priming on April 7th


----------



## star25

Scooby, slow and steady sounds good to me :)

Ko, good luck with embryo transfer! 

Dancing, brilliant lining, nice and snug! 

Beith, sorry I can't help with that but a blast transfer is good, very exciting


----------



## koj518

Scooby - good luck today!

Beith - yay for your 2 embies!! It's also great that they are keeping you posted on the progress. My clinic doesn't tell me anything until the day of transfer :( Do you know if you're transferring one or two? Good luck tomorrow!!! 

dancing - wow! 10.8!! 

Hi star, beneathmywing, nolimit, myshel :hi:


----------



## scoobybeans

dancing- Excellent news on your lining! Sounds perfect. :thumbup:

beith- I don't know too much about embryos but it sounds like you've got at least 2 good contenders so that's awesome. FX they keep growing on pace and you are PUPO soon!

Thanks for the encouragement everyone! :hugs: My scan went pretty well. Slow, even growth so far and my lining is already triple striped thanks to the Estrace ;) I may not go in again until Friday depending on my E2 levels. Should know later today.


----------



## star25

Thats good Scooby I'm glad it's going well 


Afm cd29, slight af pains on and off but nothing yet, hurry up!


----------



## Nolimitxox

After 4 days of stims we have a 14mm, 2x 12mm, 11mm, and 4 under 10. Woohoo. Adding ganirelix tonight. Assuming we will trigger friday or monday. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Thank you! I hope AF shows soon so you can get started!!

nolimit- That is AWESOME news! :happydance: I'm so glad this cycle is going well for you so far!

How is everyone else doing today? Koj you have your transfer tomorrow right? Beith, how are your embies doing?

I'm heading back in tomorrow for my Day 5 scan. :thumbup:


----------



## g_and_t

Hi everyone

I feel really bad that I can't keep up with everyone's day to day updates. Working full time, and taking care of LO saps all social time!!! 

I hope everyone is doing ok and progress, if slow, is steady!! 

I'm just killing time till my next scan to see if my lining is thick enough for FET. I go in on Friday 9.30am UK time... if it's good to go they'll transfer next thurs! 

I'm taking all my progynova and other than headaches and general grumpiness I'm doing ok. I have noticed that I'm getting quite a lot more EWCM tho is that normal? 

Hopefully I'll be able to keep up a bit more once transfer is done as I'll be on leave! 

Chat soon xxx


----------



## Beith

So I'm on my way home from the transfer and it went really well. I had an acupuncture session before it and again after it. The blastocyst they transferred was a grade 1-1. Not sure exactly what that means but it was top quality according to the embryologist! Yay! Let's hope it now knows what to do and sticks! 

The second embryo is a grade 2-3, so they want to develop it further til tomorrow as it's not suitable for freezing- they only take 2-2's and better. The third little one that they didn't think would develop has also grown but it's too early to even grade it, so they'll assess it again tomorrow. 

Koj- hope your transfer goes as well tomorrow! Keep us posted.


----------



## October_baby

This thread has really picked up. haha. 

No limit- That is so exciting. Everything seems to be going extremely well this cycle. Good luck on your trigger shot and retrieval. Grow follicles GROW

Star- The waiting is horrific. Hoping your AF hurry so you can get started. How weird that we rush for AF to begin and before Fertility treatments praying they wouldn't ever show. ugh

Scooby- Things seem to be moving quickly for you. The weeks are seriously flying by. Its so exciting. Hoping for good news on tomorrow. 

GandT-Good luck on your scan. How long have you been taking progynova? Are headaches a side effect ?

Well, Im on CD3 and I have my baseline on Friday. My lining was too thick at baseline on April 8th so it was cancelled. Nurse said that I did not shed enough during my cycle. This cycle doesn't feel any different than my last, very little flow. Hopefully my E2 levels will be in the correct place so we can continue this time around. Right now just waiting and waiting.


----------



## koj518

Beith - I was just thinking of you! So happy to hear you had a successful top quality embie transferred!! sending you the happiest of thoughts and lots of good vibes for your embie to stick stick stick!!!!!!!!
:dust:

star - i hope you get to start your new cycle soon!!!

scooby & nolimit - sounds like both of your stims are going really well :)

hi g&t :hi: good luck with your scan on Fri!


----------



## star25

Ko, glad stimming is going well, not long now! 

Beith, yay for transfer! When is otd? Hope the other 2 embies are hood for freezing too 

Scooby, good luck with tomorrow's scan although I'm sure it will be perfect! 

G, don't worry I find it hard to keep up too with work and dd, great news transfer is soon which clinic do you go to? 

October, I know.the wait is awful! I hope your Lining is thin enough to start this time [email protected]


----------



## dogmommy

Nolimit that's great news! You're moving along so quick. 

Scooby good luck tomorrow at your us!

Star I hope that means it's here any day for you so you can get started!!

Beith congrats on PUPO!!

Sorry I cant keep up but I know a couple of ladies have transfers coming up! I'll be cheering you all on while I wait for June!


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am PUPO! Two beautiful embies!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Amazing!!


----------



## Kjw26

Hey everyone! Hope you guys don't mind that I join in too. I have always read these forums during our time ttc but this is my first actual post. We have been ttc for 2 years now, unexplained if, one natural pregnancy but sadly ended in a mmc at 7.5 weeks. We've tried medicated cycles and iui since then and we just recently completed our first ivf with a freeze all cycle. We are supposed to find out today how many embryos we have to freeze so I am super anxiously awaiting that call and hoping for some good news! Our fet should be the beginning of June if all goes well. Starting bcp tomorrow. Hope everyone else's scans, labs, stims, and transfers are going well!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Welcome! Excited to hear you're hopefully awesome news tonight!


----------



## Myshelsong

So many people PUPO together! Yay
When are you all testing, may 1 is my beta. I am 5dpt and I am dying already! Can't stop symptom spotting.

Good luck scooby!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning Girls. I am back & due to start a FET with my next period... anybody going through FET at the min... 

Is the success rates as good as a fresh cycle?

hope everyone gets their miracles soon.... stay positive &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Nolimitxox

Jack - I hear the success rates are a lot higher than fresh :)


----------



## scoobybeans

gandt- No worries about keeping up with updates. Sometimes things go very fast around here! EWCM is common when you're taking Estradiol, because it's the same kind of estrogen your body makes right before you ovulate. Good luck tomorrow!

beith- Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: It sounds like you've got a beautiful embie on board. FX the others make it to freeze.

October- Good luck tomorrow! I had a similar issue in my Feb cycle. My lining never properly shed before I started BCP, so when I stopped them I had a withdrawal bleed as I was stimming which I think screwed up my whole cycle. If it's still too thick, maybe going on BCP for a few weeks and stopping will help your body along?

Koj- Good luck on your ET today!!! Let us know how it goes.

star- Thank you hun! Any sign of AF yet?

dogmommy- Thanks! June will be here before you know it :)

dancing- Congrats on being PUPO! :bunny::bunny: Stick little embies, stick!

kjw- Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you got good news on those embryos yesterday! We have lots of girls getting started in June. :thumbup:

my- Thank you! I'm so hopeful for you!

jack- Welcome! They've recently said FET is actually a better chance than fresh, because your body is less out of whack from all of the injections. So you've got a great shot! There are several women on here who have gone through FET or are about to, so you're in good company :thumbup:

AFM, scan went pretty well again I think. A couple more follies popped up so we're tracking about 6-8 now. They are still really small, but that's supposed to be typical for the protocol I'm doing (estrogen priming with antagonist). I'll find out my E2 levels and instructions later today. They may bump up my dosage today though, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## koj518

Hi Ladies!

Wow this thread is so active!!

I just came home form getting one beautiful blastocyst transferred and I am officially PUPO!
They are freezing 2 more blastocysts today and waiting on a few more to hopefully freeze tomorrow. 

Now I am off to watching my favorite Christmas movie "Elf" - please don't judge me!! haha

I hope to catch up on everyone's statuses soon!!!

xoxo


----------



## scoobybeans

Congratulations on being PUPO Koj!!! :dance: That's awesome news about the 2 frosties. I love Elf, it's hilarious. Enjoy!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Elf is my favorite Christmas movie. You need to Google "Gordon Ramsey dressed as Elf Master Chef Junior" tell me he doesn't look like Will Ferrel. Congrats on PUPO.

"Hello, Buddy the Elf, what's your favorite color?" :haha:


----------



## koj518

Elf is the best!! Glad some of you agree ;)

Nolimit - yes!! I saw that episode!!! for a second I didnt even realize it was Gordon Ramsey! 

"son of a nutcracker!":rofl:


----------



## star25

Welcome kj

Scooby no sign yet arghh! 

Pupo ladies, good luck I'm very excited for you all!


----------



## Kjw26

Good luck to you myshelsong!! That is very exciting and I'm sure nerve wracking waiting to test! 

Congrats on your transfer and frosted koj!! Fingers crossed for you!

We got good news yesterday! We ended up with an unusually high number of eggs and ended up with 21 frozen embryos! They said that they were graded good but I did not ask the specifics. Trying not to get to overwhelmed with too much info that I will obsessively analyze lol. We have sent 8 for genetic testing and should find out those results in 2 weeks!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Wow KJW 21. 
MY- my beta is on May 9th, the day before my Bday.


----------



## Myshelsong

Kj - Holy in that is crazy. Hope the eight sent come back great for you!

Dancing that is so close!

Koj, congrats on being PUPO! No judgement here, I love that movie!

Scoobs that is so great. Hope they grow big for you in time!

Afm day six post FET and feeling NOTING!


----------



## AshleyButters

I do love elf also!!!!! How exciting being pupo!!!!


Wow 21 embryos KJW?! Do you have PCOS? (wondering because I read that women with PCOS usually will get tons of eggs)

This thread is lighting up!! I can't keep up but I am still here!

Besides those annoying ads that take up the entire page UGH!!!!!

AFM I wiped today and had a bit of pinkish cm, so I know AF is on her way. I thought just maybe I would be one of those success stories that gets a surprise BFP and gets to magically cancel the IVF appt. Guess not lol


----------



## Kjw26

Dancing- good luck to you!! I hope this turns out to be the best Birthday ever!!

Ashley- no I've never been diagnosed with pcos and I don't really have the symptoms but I've heard that too. I'm super happy it went as well as it did but it's frustrating because I don't understand what the problem is. I have an appointment coming up to talk about the upcoming fet and I want to ask my Dr. If my ivf cycle gave any clues as to why we haven't been able to get pregnant. I know it doesn't really matter at this point because we're already doing everything we can but now I'm worried it may be a problem with implantation. Trying not to think too much into it but it's tough not too lol


----------



## star25

Kj, oh my goodness that's great! That's how many eggs I had collected, couldn't imagine having them all frozen, we had 8 blasts frozen I'm with you on the unexplained, frustrating but you're well on your way so try not to worry

My, don't worry about lack of symptoms, it's perfectly normal not to have any, I literally had light cramps with dd 6dpt and that was it!


----------



## star25

Sorry af is on her way Ashley, when is your appointment? Good you have one ready and a plan to go ahead 

Afm cd31 and desperately waiting for af! Story of my life :coffee:


----------



## Beith

I got a call yesterday to say neither of the remaining embryos were good enough to freeze. So I'm really really hoping this little blasto sticks! 
Have had some dull cramps /heavy feeling which is probably linked to the progesterone, but also have had lots of cravings for salty food. We'll see...


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Beith! What day post transfer are you??
Sorry you weren't able to freeze the other embryos. I am thinking positive thoughts and sending them your way!

Afm 7 dpt and I am desperate for just some sort of sign this may have worked.
Everything feel totally normal, and I am super depressed about it. I have a bit of heaviness in my uterus, but honestly I could be making that up. Ugh!


----------



## Beith

I'm only 2dp5dt. Official test date is Monday 8th, but I only ever have a 10-12 day literal phase, so if it doesn't stick, it's likely AF will show up in the middle of next week. Really hoping it doesn't. Tempted to start testing from Tuesday but I know my husband will go mad! 
Myshelsong- when are you planning on testing?


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies!

Kj - wow!!! you could have 2 baseball teams with that many embies! Did you ever do a fresh cycle or is FET your first? 

beith - sorry to hear the results of your 2 other embies. but like everyone says, all you need is one good sticky guy!! 

dancing - my beta is on the same day!!! 

ashley - I've always thought that too! one day it will be our turn to experience a miracle! 

star - i hope you get your AF soon!!!!

Myshel - when is your beta? it must be coming up real soon!! no symptom means nothing especially when we're on so many meds!!

AFM, 1dp5dt. obviously no symptoms. taking the day off (except for some work calls) and taking it easy. I got a note from the doctors office that they were only able to freeze 2 embies, which means 13 fertilized and only 3 good quality embies... maybe this explains why we had troubles conceiving?


----------



## koj518

Beith - if you're on progesterone, it should lengthen your LP!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- I hate that you always have such a long wait. :hugs: Try wearing a white dress or something :haha:

kjw- Wow, 21 frosties is amazing! I hope you get great results with your genetic testing.

dancing- Will you test early?

mysh- Have you considered testing early? If you're really going crazy waiting it might be better to just rip off the Band-Aid.

Ashley- The ads are the worst on this site! What is your plan again? IVF?

beith- I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties. I still have my fingers crossed for you!

koj- I think that a drop off like that is pretty common. What protocol did you do again? Try not to worry, 2 frosties is awesome!

They bumped up my Follistim to 375 last night. Hope that helps these little guys grow!


----------



## Beith

koj518 said:


> Beith - if you're on progesterone, it should lengthen your LP!

I didn't know that, that's great!


----------



## Kjw26

Beith-so sorry to hear that they could not freeze two of your embryos but hoping and praying for you that this one is your miracle baby!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Official test is May 1 - Last time I tested early and got a negative it turned into a horrible spiral of depression, so a part of me really doesnt want to do this. but I might break down and do it anyways.

koj - we had the same kind of thing when we did ICSI - out of the 12 that fert only 4 made it to the right stage. We knew we had male fragmentation issues to begin with, but it was really upsetting for me at the time to realize that even with icsi it wasnt better. 
Looking back, I am glad I got any in the freezer, there are so many others that have only one, so I am thankful for what we got.


----------



## Kjw26

Koj- No we never did a fresh because my clinic says they have better success rates with fets and I was at risk for ohss. I kind of wish we could have tried the fresh transfer just because it sucks to wait but hoping it pays off!


----------



## koj518

kjw - I had no clue fet cycles were more successful! good to know. good luck with the genetic testing! does that mean you'll get to pick the gender before transfer? 

myshel - I am the same way. I've had way too many stark white disappointments with HPT, i don't ever want to see it again. and you're right, I am lucky to have 2 in the freezer :)


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls!!

Well my plan is to have this new pt consult/ultrasound May 24th. Then wrap up any other little tests I still have to do and start doing IVF ASAP. I will be 31 this year, and I have 2 children from a previous relationship who are getting pretty old- 10 and almost 9. Not that they are "old" but way more spaced apart than I had hoped for. I pictured myself having like 7 kids in a row (yeah I want a lot). lol

My hubby and I think we are going to do the guaranteed live birth or 80% money back IVF plan if we qualify for it. I know it has a lot of specifics you have to meet to qualify for the program, one that sticks out for me is if you have had 2 or more miscarriages you can't do the program. Wondering if that counts me out because I have only had 1 miscarriage with my husband. The other was from a previous relationship. I don't know if that counts against me because it is from 2 different men. KWIM lol


----------



## star25

Kj that's the reason why I only done fet because risk of ohss, clinic said they were more successful so I waited and now have my dd so it's definitely worth the wait


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear the embryos couldn't be frozen Beith, lots of luck though with this little embie, snuggling down nicely! 

My, dancing, Ko hoping to see your bfps soon! 

Ashley, hope you can still do the programme, my friends done the same but it worked for them so didn't get money back but it would have been reassuring for them to know they had 3 tries if needed

Thank you for wishes of af, still nothing, might have to try the white dress Scooby! 

Scooby, when is your next scan?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Beith im sorry that thise last embabies didn't make it to freeze :( im still very excited and hopeful for what you did transfer!

Everyone has so much going on! A lot of early May betas, hoping to hear some good news ladies! 

I am triggering tomorrow night and will go to retrieval Tuesday am. I have two larger follicles and one or two extra that miiighhtt make it. Here's hoping :)


----------



## star25

Good luck for Tuesday no, will be thinking of you


----------



## koj518

Good luck nolimit!!! I hope you get lots of eggies!!


----------



## October_baby

Nolimit- Good Luck on your retrieval.

Star- You might need that white dress after all. AF is taking her precious time. 

kew and Koj- I was the same. I was at risk of ohss so we cancelled the fresh cycle. My doctor was pushing for a fresh cycle. The clinic has a better success with fresh. But oh how I wish I could have tried. 

Scooby- how is the boost in Follistim? 

Beth-I believe your little embie has snuggled and made himself at home. All we need is one for our miracles. 

My- Our bodies do tend to play tricks on our mind. I would feel every symptom known to man when I first started ttc. haha. After a few months I knew I was crazy. lol. Have you caved and tested yet? 

Im sure I missed some people but I am sending virtual love and hugs to everyone. Good Luck on the beta tests that are rapidly approaching. My baseline appointment on Friday went well. My lining was thin enough to begin the FET cycle. My E2 levels are still elevated so we are continuing lupron and I began estradiol 2x a day. Lets get this thing started again.


----------



## star25

Yay for good baseline October, I know you've had a long wait too but not long now!


----------



## Kjw26

Good luck with retrieval no limit!! That is very exciting!

Koj- we do get to pick the gender but ideally we would like a boy and a girl so we will have to figure out which one to do first. 

Star- that's so good to hear that you had success with your fet and now have your dd!


----------



## koj518

Myshel - just wanted to wish you good luck on your beta tomorrow!!! 
:dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

So much luck to you, my dear friend <3


----------



## Myshelsong

thanks guys. getting nervous as i still have no symptoms ... which is really not fun. 
so close!

hope everyone is having a great day/weekend.


----------



## October_baby

Sending up prayers for you Myshel.


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck tomorrow, Myshel. Hoping for good numbers. :hugs: 


AFM- DH dropped off his sperm to be frozen last Friday and I scheduled my SHG and sounding for Tuesday. Hoping the doc won't find anything in there that will postpone our IVF. I'm excited to be getting closer to finally doing our IVF!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Good luck tomorrow!!! I'll be waiting for the post! <3


----------



## koj518

Seeking advice from experienced IVF-ers. 

I am 4dp5dt of a fresh cycle and last night I woke up multiple times with a really bad stomach ache. I wouldn't call them cramps... but more acute pain like "I need to go to the bathroom immediately!" Every time it happened, I had to go sit on the toilet for 5-10 min (although nothing came out - sorry tmi) until the pain subsided. It comes on so suddenly and unexpectedly that I decided to work from home today. is this normal??


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- No experience with that but if the pain is that intense I think you should call your doctor. It's likely nothing but just for peace of mind, it's worth it.

How is everyone else doing?

My scan this morning showed 2 good sized follies, 2 that might catch up and 2 more that probably won't. Hope we shock everyone and get all 6, but with the way our luck has been we may only get 2. I've got to stim for 2 more days and head back on Wednesday. :coffee:


----------



## koj518

Thanks scooby! If it continues or gets worse, I'll probably call my doctor's office. Also, I already said this on your journal but regardless of how many you're able to retrieve, I hope they are the best quality ever!!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

So it was a negative :cry:
Going to see if we can do a FET next cycle so hopefully will be a May transfer with out last embryo... will find out soon I guess.
Good luck ladies. Hoping for you.


----------



## koj518

so sorry Myshel :sad2: 

take it easy today. I hope you can move on to your next cycle soon :hugs:

sending lots of hugs


----------



## Beith

So sorry to hear that myshel, look after yourself & take it easy.


----------



## beneathmywing

oh, no, my. i am so sorry =( sending you so many hugs and love


----------



## JACKDOLL

Koj, never felt that before. I do remember 3dp5dt a dull ache/flutter that I had never felt with my 1st ivf cycle...then on 5dp5dt I had to do a test. Couldn't stop myself & it was a bfp.. (with my first ivf I felt nothing & didn't do the test until I was due too which was bfn) when are you due to test.?

Girls is their an app for iPhone for baby&bump??


----------



## star25

Ko, I didn't have that before but I did have cramps 6dp5dt, I had tested positive the day before, hope it's a good sign! 

So sorry my, we understand how you feel, I will hopefully be transferring in may too if af ever arrives 

Scooby, good luck with your follicles, I think you will have 2 good quality ones there!


----------



## koj518

Jackdoll - my beta is on the 9th!

star - I hope so too! I'm trying to stay positive which is not an easy task..

scooby - keep us posted on your scan today! FX!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Thank you! GL on the 9th!

mysh- I hope you're doing ok. :hugs: I have a good feeling about your next FET.

How are all of the PUPO girls doing? Symptom spotting or just trying to stay distracted?

My scan went great today! They found another follicle on my left and the little ones plumped up overnight. We're actually looking at 7 now! :happydance: Next scan tomorrow. I'm thinking we'll trigger tomorrow or Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

scooby - AMAZING NEWS!!! yay!!!!! I had a good feeling about you ;) :happydance:


----------



## Kjw26

Myshel, so sorry that this cycle did not work out, sending lots of hugs and positive vibes your way for your fet:hugs:

Scooby, good luck and hope you get some excellent quality eggs from your retrieval!

We just got our genetic testing report back! Out of 8 we had three perfect embryos (I would have thought more but still very excited and grateful to have them) we found out we have 1 boy and two girls! So happy that we have both boy and girl embryos :happydance:


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Thank you! I hope you are right :)

kjw- Thanks! 3 is excellent, that's great news! So your next step is FET right? Will you transfer one or two?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies can I join?

To cut a long story short we have been trying for baby #2 since October. We had a fresh cycle and have 6 frozen 2PN embies. Never managed a transfer as lining was too thin. Since then they have tried numerous drugs but my lining never went above 7mm... 

Until yesterday! It is finally 9mm!!!! 

Took trigger shot today. Embies are coming out to thaw on Thursday and best two will either be transferred on Friday or Monday depending on how they progress.

This will be our only chance, we can't afford to do it again


----------



## koj518

kjw - that's great! How many are you transferring? In a perfect world, I would have loved to transfer 2 but my clinic only does 1 and apparently there's something with insurance too..

Hi Emily! congrats on your thick lining and good luck with your transfer!!


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you Scooby! We are very excited:) it's just crazy to think had we not done it there would have been several that would have ended in mc. We are meeting with our Dr. Next week to decide a plan but I think we will just transfer 1. Im so torn on which one to transfer first.


----------



## Myshelsong

Kj that is so exciting! I don't know how you could decide. I say don't make the decision at all. Put boy girl girl in three envelopes and pick one and give it to the doctor or nurse at the start of your next cycle and tell them to keep it secret hahahaha.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Retrieval was a success! 4 eggs!


----------



## AshleyButters

I love hearing the progress girls! It's getting me very excited about my first appt! 22 more days lol (not that I'm counting or anything! HA)

Sorry you got a BFN Myshel ugh :(


----------



## star25

Scooby, so pleased for you! 

Kj, great news, what a hard decision for you, I know I would transfer a girl first but that's just because I have dd and more nephews than nieces Haha 
I was so glad I had a girl because my niece is only a year older than dd so they can grow up being friends, they love each other so much 

Emily, hi! I h a be everything crossed for you, you've had to be so patient! 

No, well done on ec! How was fert report today? 

Ashley, keeps busy busy busy, tine will fly by! 

Afm, cd36 and still no af arghh! Keep getting light cramps so typical it will probably be the weekend


----------



## Beith

For those of you PUPO, how are you finding the TWW? 

It's killing me. All day yesterday I was googling every minuscule symptom (that could've been anything). Our clinic test isn't til next Monday and I wanted to test at home from last Monday (way too early, I know!) but my hubby wouldn't let me, he compromised and said I could start tomorrow. 

Symptoms so far (probably all progesterone related) have been 
1dp5dt- 5dp5dt: very sore bb's. They're never usually sore at all. 
4dp5dt- discomfort on right hand side, like localised indigestion
5dp5dt- discomfort on left hand side, like a mild stitch. 
6dp5dt- about an hour of burping which made me feel nauseous (it was late morning so hadn't eaten anything strange).
Today, 7dp5dt- nothing. My bbt dropped quite a bit this morning and I told my hubby so he said I could test but it was a BFN. 
I looked at it 30mins later and convinced myself I could see something but it is likely only an indent. Every fibre in my body is hoping it wasn't just a dent but I don't want to believe it's anything else unless it becomes an actual line. 
I think I will test again tomorrow. 

He didn't want me testing and getting upset or stressing out over symptoms, but I'm obsessing anyway and am a little calmer today knowing where I'm at. There's still a chance as it's still early enough. No symptoms yet today though!


----------



## koj518

nolimit - congrats!! keep us posted!

ashley - we all know the feeling!! haha

star - mean witch!!! it never comes when you want it to, but always comes when you don't!!! UGH!

Beith - I know exactly what you're going through as I am a perpetual googler as well! I also have all the symptoms known to mankind... but I also know that with all the meds I'm on, these are just the side effects. I don't have any symptoms that aren't a result of meds (like IB, metallic taste in mouth, veiny boobs..) so I'm feeling kind of down. I'm 6dp5dt today so I feel like I should have some symptoms by now... It's so hard to stay positive!!!


----------



## g_and_t

Hi Ladies,

Gosh there's soooo much going on - i wish I could keep up ha ha... but im on leave now for the next week and half so hopefully will be able to keep a better view on everyone's progress.

For those that have had bad news or slow progress, keep your chins up and try to stay positive. Thinking of EVERYONE on here!! 

Tomorrow is FET day!! i have been so excited about this but know as well that now the agonising 2 weeks looms ahead. 

I think i still have my 'notes' on my phone when i was symptom spotting with the first one - and he made it :) so there's def a good chance for us. 

I will prob be on here stressing about symptoms over the next 2 weeks... i'll try not be too over dramatic ha ha. Gonna try rest, relax and spoil myself and give it a good shot. 

Wishing everyone luck - chat soon.

T xxxx


----------



## Kjw26

Emily-good luck with your fet!! Sending lots of prayers your way that this is it!

Nolimit- Congrats on your egg retrieval! That is great news!

Bieth- Hoping that you get some great news soon! Out of this whole process I think the 2ww is what I'm dreading the most, it's just torture. But I have a good feeling for you on this one:hugs:

G&t- woohoo! Good luck with your fet! That's exciting it's finally here.

Koj-thank you! I think we will just transfer 1 unless they recommend something else. I would love to transfer a boy and a girl but I know twin pregnancies come with more risk and I think I will already be a nervous wreck just worrying about one lol.

Myshel-thank you! That is actually a really good idea! I thought the decision would be easier to make but I really just wish I could have all three of them right now.

Star- Thank you!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi girls...
Just checking in... good luck to all the girls pupo.... stay positive..

Good luck G&T for tomorrow. Just wondering how long you have been on meds for? I am in the clinic next week to collect meds etc. I think I start them on day 21? Does this sound right?? How many enbies do you have to thaw? And do they be thawed in the morning & transferred same day? Sorry for all the questions... this will be my 1st FET. Last cycle was fresh xx

Does anyone know if there is an app for iPhone for baby & bump??


----------



## Tamper

Hopefully it's not too late to join. I completed my first 5-day - hatched FET on 4/27 with PGD/PGS. My beta is 5/5 and I'm basically losing my mind. I have to say, reading some of the posts about others googling symptoms does make me feel a bit less insane/alone. I've read a bunch of people getting positive HPTs at 4/5/6DPT. I started testing at day 4 and all negative so far. Anyone have any stories of negative results THEN positive results after day 6?


----------



## Nolimitxox

We've decided on transferring both embryos this Friday.

Good luck with your FET tomorrow g and t!

Welcome tamper! I hope everyone is doing well, staying positive and GOSH can someone here get their BFP already?!


----------



## S_secret

Spotting today. Think af will be here tomorrow. That means a call to the clinic to see if we are drugs or no drugs for this fet. Pretty excited. This group has a lot of activity! Hard to keep up!!


----------



## Tamper

Thanks :) it's nice to read about others going through the same things.


----------



## star25

G, good luck for today! 

Jackdoll, they do thaw and transfer on the same day

Tamper, welcome! My first fet my bfp was 5dp5dt, second was bfp 4dp5dt but first scan showed a blighted ovum, third fet was bfn, good luck! 

No, great news, good luck for tomorrow 

Secret, hope this cycle goes well, if my af hurries up we could be about the same timing!


----------



## S_secret

*moan* star af is here and I feel so gross cramps galore. Why did I want this to show up? Lol Hopefully it's all worth it.


----------



## Tamper

So I thought I saw a faint line this morning 7dpt. NOW, when I went to the bathroom I had a small amount of blood with a couple of small clots. Has anyone else had this before? I was cautiously optimistic and now I'm just terrified.


----------



## scoobybeans

Emily- Welcome! :flower: Sorry you had such a long wait but congrats on finally being ready to go! Best of luck with your upcoming transfer! This is our last try too so I totally understand. :hugs:

kjw- I agree that mysh had a great idea. May as well let fate decide!

nolimit- Grow, embies, grow! You're right, we do need a BFP on this thread!

star- That's so nice that your DD and niece are close. Hope she gets to be a big sister soon!

beith- Did you test again today? Fingers crossed!

koj- I'm a chronic Googler. It's bad. I've been better the last few days but yeah, you're not alone lol.

g&t- Good luck with your FET today!

tamper- Welcome! :flower: I've heard frozen transfers can be a little bit slower than fresh. Try not to stress too much, you're still in the game! Also, blood may even be a good sign. Or if you're using Crinone it could be irritation, which is very normal.

secret- Hurray for getting started!

AFM, trigger shot tonight!!! Retrieval will be Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## S_secret

Sorry tamper I have no experience. I have never seen a second line. Maybe call your clinic?

Woohoo for trigger scooby!

I called the clinic,got a different nurse and she was like "what your file says to have an aug fet" so then I had to explain it all over again wth are they doing over there? Guess I am starting eastrace
Tomorrow as the dr is in surgery all day today. I have so little confidence in this clinic.


----------



## star25

Secret, hope the cramps are easing up, mine are always terrible too I just got some heat pads in preparation! 

Scooby, yay for trigger tonight!


----------



## star25

Tamper, sorry I haven't had experience with that, hope all is ok, when is your official test date?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck for Saturday Scoobybeans... xx

Tamper, what day was your frozen embryo? 3day / 5day?
Test same time tomorrow again on first urine. Hopefully you see another line xx


----------



## Nolimitxox

Tamper, I bet it's implantation bleeding. I had it with my first pregnancy and it was that too, small reddish pink with tiny clots.


----------



## g_and_t

All went well today! I almost died from having to hold my pee in so long!! They said full bladder and I over did the water so was dying by the time I went in!!!! I almost peed all over the dr!! 
But it went in with no issues and I'm home now resting. 

To answer someone's earlier question... I went for baseline scan on day 3, started estrogen tabs, then went back day 11 for another scan and my lining was thick enough so started progesterone suppositories from that day, as well as the estrogen and have been taking this together since then. 
I'm to carry on with this til 12 weeks. Seems a lot more than my last fresh cycle. I'm pretty sure I stopped progesterone suppositories as soon as I got my bfp? 
Does anyone know if that sounds right? Taking estrogen and progesterone til 12 weeks? 

Now to try not panic for 2 weeks haha! What's the best HPT to use?? Lol.....


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yes! Estrogen and progesterone until the placenta takes over at 12 weeks. 

My transfer is scheduled for 1230pm tomorrow!


----------



## star25

G, exactly same protocol as my fets but i take them both til 10 weeks if get a positive, first 2 I had to wait another week after first lining check as wasn't thick enough but the third one was ready after 11 days 
Good luck! 

No, good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## koj518

Tamper - sounds promising!! Fingers crossed!

scooby - glad I'm not the only one ;) so excited for your ER!!!

gt - Welcome to the PUPO club! and yes, if I get a bpf they will have me to another 11 weeks of PIO (not not the estrogen patches). 

nolimit - good luck tomorrow!!! 

star - COME ON AF!!!!

so may ERs and ETs!! I hope everyone gets their BFPs this cycle <3
:dust:


----------



## star25

Thank you for cheering on af ladies Haha but still no sign 
I'm always the last one in the group to start!


----------



## AshleyButters

Tamper HUGS! It can honestly go either way. UGH I know you don't want to hear that lol!!!! For example, I spotted a bit with my second son, went in for a vaginal ultrasound and they said everything was fine.....and yeah he is almost 9 years old.

But since my cycles have changed, for me I know that when I spot now, it def indicates that AF is on her way. (as I get spotting every month before AF ever since I got the mirena IUD removed years ago).

GandT- good luck! I have heard that you need a full bladder for IVF, I am also worried/paranoid about having to pee really bad. I have heard you have to lay down for an hour afterwards and some places will give you a bed pan. I don't know how on earth I will be able to pee laying down without it going all over LMFAO

Nolimit- Yay good luck tomorrow!

Hope everybody else is doing good! I don't know how all you other girls remember everybodys name lol If they aren't on this current page then I can't remember the conversations from the previous pages. Def not ignoring anybody lol!!!!!


----------



## g_and_t

Ashley if it's any consolation I was allowed to go pee straight after and the loo was right outside! Thank god otherwise there would have been trouble lol!!! 
I didn't have to lay down after either... I just got dressed, waited for instructions from the nurse about what to do and not to do over next few weeks and sent me on my way. 
The funniest thing was telling me not to lift anything, not even my toddler! Erm how do I get him in and out of car/bed/bath??? Haha.... I just need to try be careful and not too often I think... 

Had a really good sleep and now I'm officially 1dp5dt :) and counting :)


----------



## Tamper

Thank you everyone for your updates. I could see them on my phone, but my phone wouldn't allow me to reply. It was annoying! I went to my doctor because I was getting so nervous and concerned. She said it was completely normal either way, and they did my BETA a day early. 106! I go back tomorrow, but she said that's a very strong number at only 7DPT, so we shouldn't be concerned about a little old blood!! 

Nol: good luck today!!! 

Anyone else going in today? getting tested today?


----------



## star25

Ahh that's great news tamper, congratulations!! 

Afm, af is here! Baseline is Monday but now af is in full flow I'm wondering if this is too late? I wouldn't be able to go today as too late and involves a ferry, Ive left a msg for nurse to ring back to double check, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Beith

Star- my baseline was after af had stopped so I would think Monday is fine.

I tested again yesterday and this morning and although there's a hint of a shadow, I think they're evap lines; there's no colour in them. The line on Wednesday was the strongest but it was grey on a wondfo test so I think that means an evap. 
All of my symptoms have disappeared, even though I'm still on progesterone pessaries. My last one is tomorrow night and my test in the clinic is Monday morning. Not feeling too hopeful at this stage, but there's nothing I can do about it now :-(


----------



## Tamper

Star: I think you're ok. I got mine on a Thursday and couldn't test/start till Monday. I was ok. 

Beith: I had a bunch of symptoms really quickly (likely implantation) then they all seemed to go away and I started to feel disappointed. Keep the faith. :)


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies 

Beith, staying hopeful for you, hope the weekend is relaxing for you


----------



## S_secret

Star I am full on af, no appt for baseline, no indication from clinic if I am doing medicated or natural fet, and frustrated. But...I think we'll be ok if we have baselines after af. They can control some of the timing if we are doing medicated. Not to worry (I think) lol


----------



## koj518

tamper - congratulations! 106 at 7dp5dt sounds amazing!

star - YAY! so glad you finally got your AF! my baseline was at the end of my AF as well! 

beith - does the line appear within the time frame? If it does, I think a line is a line and I doubt you'd get it on multiple tests? FXed!!! :dust:

ashley - I have a hard time sometimes too and feel bad that I've left someone out, but I think we're all pretty chill here (other than obsessing over everything fertility related! ha!)

gt - good luck in your tww!

afm, 8dp5dt. Today is typically the day I would get my AF (at 13dpo). I'm unbelievably constipated and have so much pressure in my stomach.. I think I might call my nurse to see if I can take a stool softener or something.


----------



## Beith

They've all been after the time allowed, but within 30mins. I wouldn't even call the second and third 'lines', they're more shadows.


----------



## October_baby

Star - Finally!!! I'm so happy to hear AF has started. I did my baseline after my AF so it should be fine. I would still call and verify with clinic but this awesome! Good Luck on this cycle. :happydance:


----------



## Tamper

koj- those sypmtoms sounds promising! You're a no-tester though? UGH, you're making ME impatient!! When is your test again?


----------



## dogmommy

Good luck today nolimit!! 

Star yayyy finally!! My clinic waits till Monday most time anyway with the weekend so I think it will be ok!

Congrats Tamper! 

Can't wait to see more BFPS on Here! It's hard to keep up but I wish anyone testing next week best of luck!


----------



## koj518

tamper - my beta is on the 9th (11dp5dt). I'm trying to stay strong and not test until my beta but my husband is away this weekend so if I get bored, I may test. But it's very unlikely! I wish I had a good symptom like you like implantation bleeding! then I would definitely test. All my currently symptoms are POI side effects unfortunately...


----------



## Tamper

Koj- I don't think it was implantation bleeding. It had clots. They thing it was just pooled blood which happens with the medication and is common. When I got pregnant with my first, I had no symptoms. I took a test just to see if I could have a glass of wine with dinner! This time, I was looking for all symptoms. I was tired the day of and the day after transfer, my head was a bit foggy and some foods have started to seem "bleh", but that's all. Those could just be allergies!


----------



## koj518

tamper - hm. interesting that you say that. I did all of a sudden start not wanting sweets in the past several days. I usually always need something sweet after dinner but yesterday I was at an event and had a bite of a chocolate chip cookie (my favorite) and interestingly I just didn't want it anymore. hopefully it's a good sign! 

was your previous pregnancy from an IVF/FET as well?


----------



## Tamper

Koj - My last pregnancy was natural. My daughter has a rare genetic disorder so we did IVF so that we could ensure the next baby doesn't have it. We ended up with 2 healthy PGD/PGS tested embryos. 

My husband knew I was PG when I didn't like the mac n cheese he brought home for me AND when we went out to dinner, I was HAPPY to get my ginger ale and wasn't jealous of the wine because "drinking wine sounds gross tonight". Maybe your body didn't want you to have the sugar spike. :) I'm getting excited for you!


----------



## star25

Thank you all, clinic said it was fine so I'm excited again now! Scared though after the last blighted ovum and then bfn it's hard to get your hopes up but hopefully it will be third time lucky! 

Secret, have you heard anything yet? Hope things all go smoothly when you find out what is happening 

Koj, sounds promising, with dd I went off tea, coffee, any kind of juice or squash, flavoured water and chips! 

Beith, will you test again or wait til otd? 

October and dogmommy, hope you are both Well?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies! 

Good luck to everyone in their tww

I am now PUPO!! Had a 4cell and 3 cell transferred FET although it's technically day 2, the embryologist was really happy with how they looked. 

Otd is 22nd may. Consultant has written me off work for 2 weeks and said I need to rest. 

Gt - I needed to pee through the whole thing, was awful!!!


----------



## S_secret

Star...nope...nothing. My clinic sucks but they are the only clinic here and they have my two embies so I am kind of stuck dealing with them. I am sure they will call me later in the day to give me a plan. Well they better anyway! Glad our clinic said it was all good


----------



## scoobybeans

Yikes this thread moves fast lol.

secret- Your clinic sounds frustrating. :hugs:

g&t- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:

nolimit- Waiting anxiously for your update. Hope ET happened as planned and went great!

tamper- Congratulations on your BFP!!! I think you're the first in this thread. I hope this is a sign of good things to come for all of us :)

star- Hooray, finally!!! I'm glad Monday is ok and you can get started.

beith- When I was testing out my trigger I had shadows towards the end. I think it was my test strips just barely picking up HCG. So maybe this is what's happening for you in reverse, the beginning of your BFP? Good luck!

koj- Your symptoms sound promising! I'm so hopeful for you!

Emily- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance:

AFM, we triggered at midnight and retrieval is set for tomorrow at 10:30 :thumbup:


----------



## AshleyButters

Yay Tamper!!!!!

I feel so far behind all you girls! I haven't even had my first appt yet ugh lol. Just finishing up AF, and I know when I have my appt towards the end of the month, I will more than likely get another AF, so probably looking towards end of June for doing the first IVF (if everything pans out with the testing)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Transfer went smoothly! Bring on the tww


----------



## koj518

Emily & nolimit - Congrats and welcome to the PUPO/tww club! 

secret - sounds frustrating :( hope all goes well!

Ashley - waiting is the worst..!! I hope things move quickly for you!

beith - keep us posted on your progress! I hope your lines turn nice and dark and pink!!

scooby - Good luck tomorrow!!!! keep us posted on how your ER goes!


----------



## Tamper

Nol- you sound ready for this 2WW!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Tamper,

This was my first transfer. Next week I have a lot going on with my Nanny families dance recital so I anticipate the time to fly by :)


----------



## star25

Congrats Emily and no!


----------



## dancingnurse2

I had two beautiful lines on my test this morning. So happy my beta is on Monday at 0745!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yes


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats Emily and nolimit on PUPO!! Fingers crossed for you!!

Dancing congrats!! How many dpt are you? 

Good Luck today Scooby! can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Dancing- congratulations!! How many dp are you? 

Anyone doing a FET do you have to take another hcg injection? My cycle is augmented so I was never down regulated, but I have to take another injection at 4dp2dt


----------



## Nolimitxox

xx Emily xx said:


> Dancing- congratulations!! How many dp are you?
> 
> Anyone doing a FET do you have to take another hcg injection? My cycle is augmented so I was never down regulated, but I have to take another injection at 4dp2dt

I did for one of my cycles, but my current doctor does not require it. There are studies that show it can help!


----------



## koj518

Congrats dancing!!! so exciting!!

scooby - i hope everything went well for you!! keep us posted!


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am 10dpt


----------



## koj518

i'm getting AF symptoms (I would've had my AF today if I weren't on progesterone).. starting to lose all hope :(


----------



## dancingnurse2

Koj are you going to test?


----------



## koj518

dancing - I'm planning to wait until my beta on Tuesday. I just can't handle another stark white hpt :/


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck ladies. Koj, I had af symptoms when I had my positive last year. Good luck!

So we decided it wait until July for the next FET, I just need a break and if we transfer this month and it is a success it will be same timeline as our loss last year and that is just too much for me.

Will be wishing and hoping for you guys from the side line!


----------



## star25

Yay dancing! Congratulations so happy to read this!


----------



## Kjw26

Congrats tamper and dancing!! So exciting:happydance:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you two!


----------



## Tamper

koj518 said:


> dancing - I'm planning to wait until my beta on Tuesday. I just can't handle another stark white hpt :/

I had AF symptoms this cycle too and had my 2nd HCG today. 1sr was 106 and today it was 276! Keep the faith.


----------



## koj518

thanks for cheering me on ladies! You guys are the best!

Congrats on the rising HCG, tamper!

How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## Nolimitxox

koj518 said:


> thanks for cheering me on ladies! You guys are the best!
> 
> Congrats on the rising HCG, tamper!
> 
> How's everyone's weekend going?

I've been having bouts of insomnia lately. I've been up since 3am after on 5 hours of sleep and can't seem to get back to it. :shrug:


----------



## Myshelsong

this thread is too much to keep up with. congratulations on the positives ladies. happy and healthy nine months too you.
I am wishing everyone else great cycles and positive vibes. 
We have decided to give our last FET a wait. if we do end up pregnant from it, I really dont think i can take having the same time line as our loss last year, so we are going to take a few months and go then. 

will try to stick around but things are moving quickly on here and I am taking a break from bnb so wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies
Feeling bit down today. 
3dp5dt and not feeling much. Few crampy twinges in lower abdo but that's it. With ds I kept a diary and I was having all sorts of symptoms. Sore bbs, small spot in cm, pains, emotional etc.. just nothing this time except backache this morning so terribly worried it's af on its way.... 
trying to keep the faith but it's so hard.... the tww is killing me!! 

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Nolimitxox

g! Just relax! Those all sound like great signs to me! They always say each pregnancy is different. Try to stay out of your own head! And I'll try to take my own advice too :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

gt - got everything crossed for you.

I feel the same, I wasn't down regulated this time so terrified AF will just turn up. I'm now 2dp2dt and got lower back ache, its not even up to the point of implantation yet so I'm really worried. Got to take another hcg on tues so hoping AF doesnt show and the injection does the trick.


----------



## star25

Hey my, I hope all goes well with your next cycle, understandable you wouldn't want to do your fet with the same timing as last time, a break will be good, hopefully some nice weather and you can relax and get ready for the next cycle in time, hugs 

Good luck pupo ladies! 

Afm, baseline tomorrow!


----------



## koj518

Myshel - I hope you get to relax and enjoy a bit of break. Not sure if you're a drinker, but it's almost grilling & beer season so maybe you can enjoy that?? 

star - good luck with your baseline tomorrow!!!

scooby - I hope you're relaxing and your embies are growing!!

beith - haven't seen you around but I know your beta is tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!!! :dust:

gt, nolimit, emily - the tww is the worst of all! I hope you're getting through it ok! everyone tells you to relax.. that it's out of your hands... but that is way easier said than done! 

afm, same as yesterday. AF type cramping, starting to get acne which I usually get before my AF. Still extremely bloated and constipated. 2 days until beta. whatever the result may be, I'm looking forward to the tww being over..


----------



## dogmommy

My, I'll be rooting you on when you're ready! Hope you and DH get to do some things to enjoy your break.

Star good luck tomorrow dear! 

Ko I have everything crossed for you! AF symptoms are very similar to early pregnancy ;)

Emily, no, and G good luck with your tww. I know everyone says it but try to enjoy PUPO. Embies need all your positive energy!

Scooby hope everything went well!

Tamper congrats again! So nice to see the doubling Hcg.


----------



## Beith

Sorry I've been MIA, had a busy weekend. 

After starting testing at home last Wednesday (BFN), my symptoms started to disappear. On Saturday I started getting a headache which lasted until this morning, which is a usual sign for me of AF. Took my last progesterone on Saturday evening and noticed a good bit of brown mixed with the discharge. 
Continued testing every morning until yesterday, all BFN. I think the faint lines I had last wed & thurs must have been evap lines. 

Went to the clinic this morning for my blood test and waited an agonising 6 hours for a phonecall. Got literally nothing done in work- kept googling late implantation, negative hpt's but actually pregnant, etc. 
Started feeling light cramps this morning too. 

Finally the clinic rang- BFN. I kind of expected it, but it's still so disappointing. Trying not to cry as I'm still in work! In hindsight I'm really glad I tested at home as it gave me an indication. I think I had kind of prepared myself for bad news. 

The clinic are going to arrange a meeting with the doc to discuss next steps. 

Do any of you know if you can go straight into another IVF cycle (probably down-reg month followed by stimms) immediately? 
The way our summer is working, if we can't get started this cycle, it'll probably mean we have to wait until September.


----------



## Nolimitxox

You can cycle back to back on your doctor's reccomendation


----------



## koj518

so sorry Beith :( I was really hoping those lines weren't evaps. 
I'm quite terrified myself for my beta tomorrow. Like you, I'm having AF symptoms as well, so I'm expecting a BFN. But you're right, I wonder if I should test tonight so that I know what to expect when they call tomorrow, coz the last thing I want to do is cry at work... I'm still on progesterone (PIO, not pessaries) so I won't spot/bleed until I stop them. 

I hope you'll get to move right on to your next cycle. I've wondered that as well. big hugs and rest up!! :hug:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Beith - sorry to hear that. Hope you get to move onto your next cycle soon

Koj - progesterone can mimic AF symptoms too, but I totally understand not wanting to get upset at work. Would you be able to leave work?


----------



## Kjw26

Beith- So sorry, sending you lots of virtual hugs :hugs: I hope your clinic says that you can begin another cycle soon if that is what you guys want to do. The tww is so agonizing! I've tested early and waited for my beta and they are both equally hard. 

Koj-good luck to you for your beta tomorrow! Fingers crossed that you get some great news!


----------



## scoobybeans

I'm sorry I've fallen behind on this thread, it's been crazy the past few days and everything moves so fast here!

tamper- famtastic beta #'s, congratulations!

dancing- Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: Hope you had an excellent beta this morning. I'm so happy for you hun.

g&t, nolimit, Emily- How are you PUPO ladies doing?

beith- I'm so sorry for the BFN :hugs: I waited a month between IVF cycles and I'm glad I did. My body needed to recoop a bit. Hope you're doing ok hun.

star- Woohoo! How did baselines go today?

koj- FX you get good news tomorrow!!!

I know I'm missing people, I'm so sorry but my head is in the clouds right now. AFM, they retrieved 4 out of 5 eggs (one was empty), 3 of those were mature and 2 fertilized. We're scheduled to do a 3 day transfer tomorrow but won't know until the morning if we have anything left to transfer. Please send good vibes to my little embies to keep growing!


----------



## star25

Baseline went well thank you Scooby, lining check next Tues! 

Beith, so sorry, like you I always test too at home although now my clinic only does bloods if you have a positive test at home 

Ko sending you positive vibes for tomorrow, lots of luck


----------



## AshleyButters

Are any of you girls taking supplements before IVF? I am not quite sure what the problem is, every test we have done says we are "fine". But some of those tests are like a year old so I may just bite the bullet and make this new RE test me all over again. 

I am just thinking maybe its my egg quality or my uterine lining/uterus, so I want to start taking some supplements. I was thinking of getting a really good prenatal vitamin and some cod liver oil, a long with some probiotics (which I already take daily).

Anybody take supplements or did your doctor recommend anything??


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ashley,

Yes yes yes! All the yes! I'll see if I can find my list for you.

Edit: found it
 



Attached Files:







received_10207450420092656.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dancingnurse2

My beta was 683! Eek


----------



## koj518

dancing - WOW! twins!? :happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats dancing! 

Ashley I did Pregnitude, COQ10, calcium, vitamin D, and of course prenatal vitamin!

Ko good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed tight for you! 

Scooby sending you positive growing vibes. Hope your embabies are all ready for you tomorrow!


----------



## scoobybeans

Star- woohoo! So glad you're good to go!

Ashley- I take prenatals, vitamin D, omega 3 with DHA, then recently started with COQ10 & royal jelly. It's good to get retested as things do change.

Dancing- Wow. :shock: Twins!!

Dogmommy- thank you so much! I really hope they're both growing well!

Our transfer is scheduled for 12:30 tomorrow but they'll call in the morning if there's nothing to transfer. I'm going to be a wreck every time my phone rings. :dohh:


----------



## star25

Dancing that's very exciting news! 

Ko, good luck today! 

Scooby, thinking of you too!


----------



## Tamper

Good luck today Scooby and Koj! Keep us posted!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Koj - hope beta went well

Scooby - hope things went well and you are now PUPO!


----------



## koj518

thanks everyone. I'm (im)patiently waiting for the call... getting no work done... 

The blood work lady had trouble getting blood out of me today (seemed like a bad tube that wasn't sucking up the blood - it was getting stuck in that thin hose part!) She honestly didn't get much blood out of me but she insisted it was enough for the test.. ugh..


----------



## star25

Ko, the first beta I had with dd I waited until lunchtime for the results from 8am and I have never been so impatient in all my life! Praying for the best for you!! 

Scooby, how are you?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi girls... keep checking in & lovely to see some BFP's.. congratulations 

So sorry for anyone getting not so good news. :(

Good luck to everyone waiting patiently 

Just looking to ask have you's all got the endometrial scratch done??


----------



## koj518

you guys.....

422 :cloud9:

I am about to cry of happiness....!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Koj - yay! So pleased it was good news!!!


----------



## Kjw26

Omg koj!! Yay! Congrats!!!:happydance: That is excellent news!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Brillant congratulations


----------



## Tamper

Koj: That is amazing!!!! Congrats!!!! I had such a good feeling for you (I don't know why, since we've never met). Now to celebrate with some citrus juices and spinach!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Koj- so happy for you!


----------



## star25

Ko!!! I'm so happy for you! How you held out without testing I don't know but I wish I had your willpower, you've been so patient and what a result!! 

Jackdoll, I had the scratch with dd but only because it was part of a clinical trial I was taking part in


----------



## koj518

Thank you everyone!!! 



Tamper said:


> Koj: That is amazing!!!! Congrats!!!! I had such a good feeling for you (I don't know why, since we've never met). Now to celebrate with some citrus juices and spinach!

:haha: I love it! I'm that way with a lot of girls here. I feel like I already know you guys and I've never actually met anyone!! 

Thanks for staying positive for me! I thought for sure it didn't work.. the only 2 symptoms I had were aversion to sweets and my crazy fitbit that apparently detected implantation around 6dp5dt! There's a long list of check marks to hit in the coming weeks but I've never gotten this far so I am going to savor every moment for now. 

Now I'm (im)patiently waiting to hear how scooby's transfer went!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats koj! Just curious did your resting heart rate stay up?


----------



## koj518

dogmommy said:


> Congrats koj! Just curious did your resting heart rate stay up?

Yes! My resting heart rate has stayed up and continues to stay up for now! Fitbit thinks I'm exercising when I'm sitting down.. ;)


----------



## Beith

Koj I'm so delighted for you! Congratulations!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj= Congratulations!!! :happydance: What an excellent 1st beta. I'm so happy for you!

We transferred 2 embies today! <3 <3 Day 3 transfer of an 8 cell and 9 cell. OTD is 3/20!


----------



## star25

Congratulations on being pupo Scooby! Can't wait for you to get your bfp now!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congratulations Scooby... xxxx hope it's good news..


----------



## koj518

Beith - Thank you!!

Scooby - I am sprinkling tons of bfp dust on you!! :dust: stick embies, stick!!

star - how's everything going??

Jackdoll - I never answered your question about the endo scratch. I've never had it but I've heard it's effective!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks koj, I'm at the hospital today about my FET! Just thinking should I ask about it. It's extra money, don't think its too much extra though..
Hope you get good beta today x


----------



## star25

I'm doing OK thank you Ko, although think I've got a cold coming! Looking forward to Tuesdays appointment for lining check, can't wait to be pupo again!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Congratulations!


----------



## October_baby

Star it appears that its just you and I that are left. haha. My lining check is Friday. This has been the longest two weeks of estradiol and lupron lol


----------



## S_secret

Nope! I'm still here too with you ladies. I have been on eatrace for 5 days and have my first check next Tuesday.


----------



## October_baby

S_secret we are cycle buddies. Nice to have on more. Im starting to get anxious. lol.


----------



## g_and_t

Ok so I tested today... not FMU and using a cheapie.... and yes I'm only 6dp5dt but it's BFN and I'm feeling shitty now :( I know I shouldn't have but i thought sod it.... 
af is due on Friday so I should know by the weekend... 
I had a feeling it hadn't worked cos I have none of the symptoms I had last time. Not even fatigue which I had early on with my DS. 
So yeah feeling down.. 

Sorry to mope when others are having such good news.


----------



## S_secret

October I am feeling all over the place. Up and down. Happy and sad. I keep blaming it on the eatrace but I don't know if that's true lol. I so hope this works

G&t it's still early. I know that feeling and it SUCKS but don't lose faith. There's still time


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gt it's still really early, you're definately not out yet


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi girls, 
So I went to the hospital today and got my drugs for my FET. I start the nasal spray day 21 which is 27/5. Looks like a June embryo transfer. I'm excited to get started..

I have 2 day6 blast grade 4bb & 3bb. Hope they survive the thaw & we get a transfer. &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;

G&t it's still early. When did you get your BFP with DS


----------



## star25

October and secret, I'm glad we still have each other! Secret, my first lining check is Tuesday too I think it will be too early for me though so expecting to need another week before transfer is arranged 

G and t, definitely like the others said, still early, I don't blame you for testing early, I always do!


----------



## S_secret

Star I am expecting to take a long time too. When we did our failed ivf my lining didn't get thicker than I think 7. Which is bad from what I can tell. Hopefully it gets nice and thick this time.


----------



## October_baby

Star and Secret what are you both taking for the FET? Did you have to down reg first? I was on birth control and lupron before starting. I am so nervous that my lining will not be thick enough Friday. 

G and T its still really early. Don't count yourself out just yet. I have everything crossed off for you. Hold on just a little while longer.:hugs:


Jack June will be here soon! Lets get this thing started. I have 2 day 5 and 2 day 6 (took my embies an extra day to blast). I have googled and googled Day 6 embryos. Didn't find much


----------



## S_secret

October all I have done so far is estrace starting cd 3. They will add progesterone after fet I think. Can't remember. I hope that my lining is thicker this time as I didn't do bcp or anything. I am also going to ask about the progesterone and what's more effective the pills or pio. Did they say why you were on bcp etc?


----------



## October_baby

Secret- My FET was cancelled last month because my lining was a 7.5 at baseline and my E2 was 90. They put me on BCP and Lupron to suppress. This month at baseline my lining was 5 but E2 was 87. They like for the E2 to be below 60 I believe. Im just worried that I may be over suppressed after all the down reg.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Secret and October - my lining wouldn't get above 7.2mm they even added sildenafil to my fresh cycle but it didn't work so ended up having embryos frozen.
My first FET cycle was downregulated with buserelin and estradiol tablets and patches used - this failed to get my lining above 6.8
This is my second FET cycle and this time I wasn't downregulated. They augmented my natural cycle with menopur, and my lining was 9mm!! I couldn't believe it!
The team at the clinic think the problem for me was being down regulated


----------



## star25

October, I am on estrogen since cd4 and when lining is 8mm or above I then start the progesterone and transfer is 5 days later 
With dd I had lining check 10/11 days after starting estrogen but needed another week before it reached at least 8mm, the same with the second fet, the third one though lining was 9.2mm on first check but this time my first check is a couple of days earlier so I probably won't be ready 
With dd I only just reached 8mm though and that was after 3 different measurements, thr nurse looked doubtful about being able to carry on but thank heavens we did!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Reading your posts I'm panicking about lining issues! Have done 2 fresh cycles previously and never had any issues with the thicking...

October, I had 1 day 5 bast transferred on my last ivf. The next day the 2 remaining blasts made it to Day 6 & frozen. My clinic is very positive with day 6 blasts that they made it to this stage... maybe I'll google a little though lol


----------



## October_baby

Emily - how long were you on the estradiol tablets and patches? I am hoping the down reg will not cause issues with lining.

Star- Friday will make 14 days on estradiol tablets. I started with 2x a day and then after one week 3x a day. How long did they allow you take the estrogen before getting to 8mm?

Jack- haha. I promised I googled so much I found myself with a headache.


----------



## g_and_t

Thanks ladies.
I just checked my fertility chart and I'm not due af til Sunday so I just have to get thru next few days. I tested bfp on 8dp5dt with DS so I have jumped the gun this time.. finding it so hard esp with the lack of symptoms... 
gonna try keep the faith.. and maybe test again Friday... with a better test and fmu...


----------



## October_baby

GT- That sounds like an awesome plan. It's definitely still early even for symptom spotting. Every pregnancy is different, right? Chin up. You've got this!


----------



## xx Emily xx

October - I think I took about 2 weeks worth. Started on 3 tablets, then 4, then added the patch too

Gt - that's great, keep positive you're definately still in it


----------



## S_secret

So far I started with one tablet and now up to two. It's crazy how it's so different for everyone!! Hopefully whatever our clinics are doing works for each of us. I am very anxious. Not chill at all lol.


----------



## October_baby

Emily- I'll be two weeks on estradiol on Friday. Fingers are crossed for lining check. :wacko:
Secret- You are so right! Everything is different for everyone. It's just nice to have women that are going through what we are and completely understand.


----------



## star25

I take 4 tablets a day 
First cycle I went back after 11 days and was 7 something so went back a week later so 18 days on them 4 tablets 
Next cycle was the same 
Third cycle lining was 9.2mm after 11 days on the tablets so didn't need the extra week


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies! 

My second beta came back at 1033 (first was 422) so I'm happy with my numbers! They've scheduled me for an early scan next Friday (5/19) which seems a bit early since I won't even be 6w at that point.. but hopefully we'll see something!

How are all the PUPO ladies doing? anyone itching to test yet? 

gt: you are so brave to test that early! As you know, I couldn't even touch an hpt until AFTER my beta.


----------



## star25

Ahh so happy for you Ko! Can't wait for your scan, hopefully it won't be too early, very exciting


----------



## g_and_t

Don't feel so brave now Koj... I've been regretting it and did another test today... bfn... so been pretty down and miserable... I'm not doing any more now... will just wait for af, and if it doesn't come then I'll test. I'm in the uk and my clinic doesn't schedule a blood test unless you call them with a positive result. 
It's been the hardest 2ww in my 5 years ttc.... I'm struggling :(


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats koj, beautiful numbers! 

GT I'm sorry. I'm holding out hope for you that it's just too early.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gt - I'm struggling too now and got ages to go. My clinic is the same, they make you do hpt. 

I was getting pinching and pulling low down for 2 days, now nothing all today. Boobs are still sore but I'm sure that's just progesterone.

I had an extra hcg injection on Tuesday morning, only 1500units so should have been out of my system last night really, I'm testing it out but I'm still getting a faint line this evening. My head is all over with it's


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congrats Ko! My second beta yesterday was 1,398 on 4 weeks 5 days.


----------



## star25

Great news dancing 

Emily and g and t, have everything crossed for you and Scooby 
Is anyone else pupo? Sorry I'm struggling to keep up and so tired which doesn't help!


----------



## star25

Will you keep testing now Emily to see if line gets darker?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - yes I'll test Fmu but I'm not holding much hope at the moment. 
Tomorrow will be 7dp2dt. With DD I had a BFP at 4dp5dt so I feel like I should know by now. I don't really know how it works after a 2dt


----------



## star25

Emily, both are equivalent to 9dpo so definitely very early, with dd my bfp was equivalent to 10dpo and the second bfp was 9dpo (but that was blighted ovum) still have lots of hope for you!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - thank you. I really hope so. Just wishing the next week away!


----------



## g_and_t

I tested positive with my ds at 8dp5dt (which is tomo for this one) so I'm torn as to whether I should test again or just wait now??? I doubt much would chg between today and tomo... I know I'm over thinking all this and should just give it a few more days but surely something would be showing faintly by now? Is it poss to have 2 early bfn's and go on to get bfp?? I'm in such an emotional state lol... off to bed... tomo is another day &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ach G&t hope you get good nights sleep and you get good news.. it is still early. When are you scheduled to do the hpt?

Star I'm still here waiting to start the nasal spray on day 21 which feels like ages away! My FET all being well is end of June !! 

So hard to keep up with names...xx


----------



## scoobybeans

Just checking in with everyone to see how you're all doing. Looks like there are a few FET's coming up soon. Good luck!

g&t- I hope it's just too early yet and you get your BFP this weekend!

Emily- It's still very early for you. A two day embryo is only 4 cells or so and they still have a lot of growing to do before they start to implant. I think the earliest you'd see a positive would be around 9 or 10 days past transfer.

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm 3dp3dt today. :coffee:


----------



## star25

Eek Scooby going quick! Will you wait for otd to test?


----------



## mnelson815

Hi There :hi:

Are there many ladies left in this thread to start in June? I feel like skimming through a lot of you are already complete your IVF or in the final stages? I will be starting in late June and hoping to have some of you lovley ladies to share the experience with.

Best of luck to all of those still in the tww and about to start!!


----------



## AshleyButters

mnelson815 said:


> Hi There :hi:
> 
> Are there many ladies left in this thread to start in June? I feel like skimming through a lot of you are already complete your IVF or in the final stages? I will be starting in late June and hoping to have some of you lovley ladies to share the experience with.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those still in the tww and about to start!!

I'm here mnelson! I have my first appt May 24 (initial consult and an ultrasound with a new RE). I hoped for June, but it may more likely be July so I am here with you! Just don't have much to say since I haven't had my appt yet lol!!!!!


AFM: Today is CD15, and after I wiped I saw some specks of blood. This is about the 2nd or 3rd time this has ever happened. Wondering if I had a strong ovulation or something. Not like its strong enough to get me pregnant or anything :wacko::wacko::shrug:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi girls. I'm starting my FET drugs end of May & scheduled embryo transfer end of June! I have had 2 fresh ivf cycles....this will be my 1st FET.. 
starting to panic if my embryos will survive the thaw & if my lining will be thick enough. But sure that's what this rollercoaster does to you!! 
Only advice I can give is try to stay positive... I have a baby girl from my 2nd ivf cycle who is now 2. So I'm going to try and give her a sibling, but what's meant to be will be. Xx

Emily, Scooby & gt how are you's today? Hope I haven't forgot anybody else who is pupo


----------



## star25

Good luck ladies, hopefully my transfer will be in a couple of weeks or so, first lining check is Tuesday


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi Star, hope all goes well on Tuesday.. have you many frozen embryos?


----------



## S_secret

Me too star we are samezies lol I am so convinced this is going to work. I wasn't yesterday and might not be tomorrow but for right now positive Pete over here lol


----------



## October_baby

Welcome mnelson!!! Glad you are here joining us. 

Ssecret I get that feeling every other day. I'm convinced it's going to work and then I find all the reasons it may not work. Ugh! Talk about an emotional roller coaster. 

Star- good luck on Tuesday! Just a few more days. The weekend usually flies by! 

Lining check went great today. Lining was a 13 and E2 was fine. I'm starting progesterone and moving forward. Transfer is Thursday the 18th. Super anxious and nervous now!


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies 
Still hanging in here. Haven't tested again I'm too scared too. So I'm just holding out for af to come. Which if it does will be tomo. My test date is supposed to be 16/05. 
Zero symptoms other than the odd bb twinge but I know that's from the progesterone as I had it last time. 
Busy weekend so hope I'll just forget it all.. toddlers party today and then a day out in London with the family... 

Sending positive vibes to all still waiting and excited about those having their FET soon!! 

Xxx


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, I have 5 frosties left, this will be my 4th fet, 1st was dd, hoping for 1 more! 

Secret woohoo for samezies! 

October, great news about lining and transfer! you're right, the weekend usually flies by, funny I just thought that this morning, even though dd has only slept half an hr since 3:30 am because of a cold I have a feeling today will be a long one!


----------



## koj518

october - wow!! great lining!! thursday is so soon!! yay!!

mnelson - welcome!

g&t - I have everything crossed for you!!!!

star - sorry to hear your dd has a cold :( you can do it mom!! Good luck on Tuesday!

How are all the other PUPO ladies doing? 

So many upcoming FETs!! Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star hope all goes well for you this time... x have you started meds yet?

October good luck, Thursday is just around the corner xx

How's all the pupo ladies ??

Think I might have a wee bottle of wine tonight.. before I get started on these meds xx have good weekend :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Im 11dpo today and feeling out. I'll test again on Tuesday which is 14dpo but my beta isn't until the 19th.


----------



## DBZ34

Mnelsin- I'm starting down-reg in June and hopefully a July retrieval/transfer. I've mainly been following along and feeling excited for all the PUPO ladies and those who have gotten their BFPs.

AFM - We do have a blood test scheduled for Monday to test for STDs and a counseling appointment on Wednesday through our clinic to talk about what happens if we're successful and what happens if it doesn't work. It's not required but it is strongly suggested...and it's included in the IVF fee. I think it will be helpful though, so I'm looking forward to it. After that I have to have a Pap smear, which is scheduled for early June...and the we wait for June's AF to get it all started.


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll, I started meds on Monday and first lining check is Tuesday 

No, I have everything crossed for you, I felt out with dd and still didn't get any symptoms til gone 6 weeks you're still early days, 19th seems a long way off for otd! 

Ella, welcome, lots of luck for your upcoming cycle, I'm going to stalk you!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star good luck tomorrow.. 
How's the pupo ladies doing xx 
How was tests today DBZ?

Afm just counting down the days to start the meds.

Anyone else starting FET/IVf June?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star & Jackdoll - so exiting that you are nearly there!!


AFM - being PUPO is hard work!! Still trying to figure out if extra hcg injection is out of my system or not!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Emily. When is your official test date? Have you asked any of the professionals re the hcg still being in your system


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hope everyone is doing well, I'm going to stick around because I'm thinking our next cycle will be in June!


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies 
12dp5dt and it's otd..... bfn. 
Thought I could see a very very faint line but it's just wishful thinking. 
Will call clinic with the result later. Af still not here but think it's just delayed from drugs. 

Feeling very low as DB doesn't want to do another cycle. Finances etc and he says we have our DS so that's at least a blessing. I want to give it one more go so we will have to sit down and chat about it. 

Hope everyone's day is better than mine :(


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gt - sorry to hear that. Hope you and hubby can agree to do what's best for all of you, not easy at all. We were in the same situation if this doesn't work we can't afford to do it again really. 

Jackdoll - otd is Monday, 17dp2dt - they usually wait 14dp5dt, so I guess this is the same. I haven't phoned them though

AFM- I'm now 11dp2dt and 7dp hcg injection 1500iu so only the small dose. I've been testing out the drug but my lines the last two days have gotten darker, so I'm not sure if it's my BFP or not


----------



## JACKDOLL

Sorry to hear that g&t... Big hugs x


----------



## star25

So sorry g and t, I hope you can both work it out xx

Emily that sounds like a bfp to me!! Have you gotten pics?


----------



## star25

Nolimit, have you tested?


----------



## xx Emily xx

star25 said:


> So sorry g and t, I hope you can both work it out xx
> 
> Emily that sounds like a bfp to me!! Have you gotten pics?

These are the last 3 mornings FMU, today's is the bottom one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## koj518

So sorry gt :hugs: I hope your conversation goes well and you can come to a conclusion that you can both agree on.

nolimit - Did you test??

emily - that cannot be a clearer BFP! Congrats!! So excited for you!

star - good luck today!!


----------



## star25

Emily they're perfect!! Congratulations 

Afm, lining is 8.6mm and transfer is next Tuesday!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star that's amazing news!! Yay!!! You'll be PUPO before you know it!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Emily could you have 3 under 3.... yipeeeeeee

Star brillant news... I feel I don't know a lot about the lining. So is that looking good today??


----------



## October_baby

Emily - that definitely looks like a BFP as it has continued to get darker! That is so exciting. Im so happy for you! Congrats!!:yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Star- YAY!!!! 8.6mm is amazing. A few more days and you will be PUPO! :happydance:

Gt - So sorry to hear that this cycle didn't work this time. I really hope you and DH can have a good talk and give it one more try since thats what your heart desires. Sending lots of love and hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## mnelson815

Those are some BEAUTIFUL FRERs!!!!!! Congrats!!!!
How did you get the second hCG injection? Was it part of your protocol or did you ask for it? I am just wondering because I would really like to do that, but I dont know how to go about asking for it?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies! 

No I didn't ask for it, I'd never heard of a second one before, they just told me at my transfer that I would need to do it. It was only 1500iu though, I took it 4dp2dt which was a week ago now.


----------



## S_secret

Looking awesome Emily!

Star. We continue to be samezies. Went for check this am and I am at 8.3 and transfer is also Tuesday. In a plot turn the dr said I ca. Transfer both if my remaining if we want. Threw me for a loop so we have some thinking to do tonight

GT I am so sorry. I like the other ladies hope you can have a good talk and get it all worked through.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I did test and went for a beta today as well. But my period has been pretty heavy so. 

Great lining star!!


----------



## g_and_t

Thanks for all the kind words... means a lot!! 

Congrats on those lovely BFP's!! So exciting! 

I called my clinic today and they said I need to test again tomo.... still no af so I'm really confused and not sure what's going on! I'm googling my fingers off and there's so much out there about people getting repetitive bfn's then going for blood test and getting bfp..... I don't know what to think. She said the meds 'can' delay af sometimes so the only way to know for def is blood test! 
So if it's still neg tomo then illl go in and pray just pray that some glimmer of hope ends this horrible 2ww nightmare!! 
Really hope I'm one of the few that gets a freak bfp after bfn's. stranger things have happened so please keep everything crossed for me! 

Sending love and hugs to all you amazing ladies xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Everything crossed for you g&t xxx


----------



## koj518

star and secret - that's great!!! bring on Tuesday for more PUPOs!!

nolimit - sending big big hugs :hugs:

gt - I hope so too!! good luck!!


----------



## October_baby

GT I have everything crossed off for you!:hugs:


----------



## October_baby

Ladies who are taking Progesterone Injections, how are you all making it? Lol...my rear is absolutely awful. Swelling and bruising, is this normal?


----------



## koj518

October - it is no fun!! I'm not quite swollen but I have welts all over my butt!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gt - thinking about you this morning


----------



## g_and_t

Thanks ladies! 

Another BFN so I'll call clinic when they open to book blood test. 

Not looking good I'm afraid.

Ps. I don't know anything about beta testing - what's good and what's considered not pregnant? I've never had one before...


----------



## star25

Sorry about the bfn this morning g and t 

Jackdoll, my lining had to be above 8mm for transfer to be arranged, relief it was as otherwise would need another check and yesterday took over 7 hours for a ten minute appointment, awful 

Secret, haha that's so funny, almost same lining and same transfer day, the nurse asked if I wanted Tues or Thurs, ermm Tuesday obviously I'm not waiting any longer lol

Emily, have you tested anymore? Not thst I think you need to, test looked great


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks star.. it's 3 years since my last ivf cycle! Think I've forgot some stuff...suppose not a bad thing... lol

Sorry gt.... big hugs x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gt - sorry to hear that. I've never had a beta so absolutely no idea what the numbers should be sorry

Star - yes I got 2-3 weeks on a clear blue this morning


----------



## koj518

Gt - anything above a 6 is considered pregnant. If the first is above 6, they will likely do one more to make sure the hcg is doubling in 31-76 hours. 

I hope you get some answers!!

Emily- congrats!!!!!


----------



## star25

Great news Emily!


----------



## g_and_t

It was sadly negative ladies so I'll bow out if this thread now.... 

I wish you all the very very best in your journeys and hope you all get your sticky bfps real soon!! 

Thanks for your support over the last few weeks... you're the best xx 

Love T xx


----------



## koj518

So sorry gt :( sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

mnelson- Welcome :flower: I think there are still quite a few ladies starting in June. If you guys want, I can add July to the thread title too. Let me know :)

October- Good luck on your FET tomorrow!! What an awesome lining. I'm in PIO hell over here as well lol. Knots and bruises and ouch! Going up higher seems to help, and also DH massages the area after and then sometimes I put a little heating pad on.

g&t- I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope your husband is willing to consider trying again, but for now just take good care of yourself.

nolimit- I really think you were on the right track with your protocol and just had bad luck this time. You will have better luck in June!

Emily- Congratulations!!! :happydance:

star- Woohoo for Tuesday! :dance:

secret- Good luck on Tuesday! You got this girl! :bunny:

AFM, I got my :bfp: last night!!! :happydance:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Sending hugs to the bfn ladies. Also so much excitement! My third and final beta today was 18,961 at 5 weeks 5 days.


----------



## scoobybeans

Dancing, that beta... I can't even. I feel like we're going to see you on a reality show on TLC :haha: Kidding of course! And huge congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gt - sorry to hear that, big hugs

Dancing - I don't know much about betas, but that sounds very high to me!! 

Scooby - still so exited about your BFP!


----------



## star25

G and t, sorry about your bets, sending hugs, look after yourself 

Dancing, just wow! Brilliant news

Scooby, so happy for you!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Not long now to Tuesday star & secret :) hope the coming weekend flys in for you's x

Congratulations scooby.. exciting times ahead..

Dancing great beta... sounds perfect x

Emily I'm sure your still buzzing :) 

Afm just waiting around to start nasal sprays.... wish next weekend would hurry up!!!!

Anybody else waiting to start meds etc x that I've forgot about


----------



## S_secret

We are in the middle of the great debate...one or two put back in. We have two left they are 3ab. I think we are leaning towards both. We have until Monday to decide. Opinions?


----------



## October_baby

I absolutely LOVE seeing BFPs in the group. It gives us all so much hope. Congratulations Emily, Scooby, Dancing, KO! I hope I didn't forget anyone. 

Star & Secret- A few more days and you've got this! 

Dancing- your numbers are amazing. I'm with the other ladies, it has to be multiples. That's so exciting. Two miracle babies. 

GT- I'm sending hugs your way! We are all here for you. 

FET day is tomorrow at 2pm! Ugh! I think I'll panic and freak by then. I'm excited and nervous. I've cried a few times today. Pretty sure it's the estrogen increase. Lol. However, the day has finally come. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll and October,the weekend should fly by as we have friends visiting from tomorrow, their baby boy is been christened here on Sunday and I'm godmother, they had ivf to have him, 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and only he made it to day 2 and was transferred, she had 4 days of heavy bleeding and a negative test and a week later a surprise bfp after feeling ill! That's definitely a story of hope 
They're having a party and bouncy castle at a local golf club after so dd will love that

Hope all goes perfectly tomorrow October! I'll be thinking of you 

Only thing now is its 4am, dd is sleeping through the night for the second night in a row In forever and I'm up with horrendous earache, I could cry right now it's so bad. My throat feels like razors blades and my ears are killing, been up for 2 hours, just took ibuprofen, paracetamol and hot milk but not a lot I can do until get to Dr's tomorrow, typical this would happen now before the christening and transfer Tuesday, if I need antibiotics going to ask for ones thst are safe in pregnancy as don't want anything in my body for Tuesday that shouldn't be there 
Dh is at work until 8am too, sorry for the pity party, I'm never ill this bad and feeling sorry for myself! 

Secret, I would transfer 1. Just because I've only ever transferred 1 and had 2 bfps out of 3 so far. I have read 2 doesn't give much of a higher chance and I would like to know I could have another go if needed. Also I wouldn't be keen on a twin pregnancy, I'm too much of a worrier! 
I'm sure whatever you decide will be the right decision for you though, what does dh think?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck today October... xxx rest up tonight x

Secret I have 2 frozen embryos & I will be transferring 1. On transfer day if 1 thaws & doesn't look great then the other 1 will be thawed, if it's not great then both will be transferred. Just really waiting to transfer day and will go on the advise my consultant gives us.

Star hope you got some sleep & a course of antibiotics will help you.

Did any of the bfp ladies take anything on transfer day? With my last 2 cycles of ivf I took a glass of pure pineapple juice per day for 5 days. I read this somewhere online! Just wondering did you's do anything, and if any other girls are planning on doing anything on transfer day and so on xxxx..


----------



## JACKDOLL

PS... OCTOBER, my baby girl was transferred 3 years ago today around lunch time.....hope the 18th May brings you the same luck x :)


----------



## star25

I don't do anything jackdoll but clinic give me an injection of buserelin on day of transfer, they say it's meant to help but I don't know how but I trust them


----------



## koj518

secret - I tried to convince my dr that I wanted 2 transferred because I really wanted something to implant! but here's how she convinced me out of it... 1. Apparently a lot of insurance companies won't cover complications from multiples conceived from IVF when it was done out of protocol. 2. for me she told me that my chances of conceiving from 1 was about 50% and 2 would only increase it to about 53%, but would increase having multiples by 35%. So yea, we went with just 1. With that said, the decision is completely up to you! You should obviously go for 2 if you want twins :)

october - Good luck today!!!!! 

star - sorry you hear about your horrible night :( bring on the pity party! That's what we're here for!!! 

Jackdoll - I didn't do anything other than watch a funny movie and be a couch potato the whole day!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Emily- Thank you! Are you going to join a pregnancy group? I think I'll wait until we (hopefully!) see a heartbeat. But according to my app I'm due in January.

star- Thank you! I can't wait until you're PUPO. That's such a great story about your godson. I love hearing stories like that. You poor thing, I hope you get some relief from your earache soon!

jackdoll- Thank you! The spray is for down reg, right? So you'd star stims in June? As far as transfer day, I wore warm socks and drank lots of water (and a little pomegranate juice). I took it really easy, just watched TV with my husband. My clinic used embryo glue and did assisted hatching because I'm over 35. Good luck!

secret- I still think one, but I also understand wanting to do two. I hope you guys come to a decision that you're good with!

October- Thank you! I'm so psyched for you today. Good luck!!! :happydance:

AFM, I finally got a really nice pink line on FRER this morning. Eek! Can't wait for first beta. DH is convinced it's twins but I think one.


----------



## koj518

scooby - you need to change your signature! You're not in tww anymore ;)


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats scooby and Emily! It's great seeing all the BFPS. Can't wait to see more.

Ko good luck at your Us!

October good luck tomorrow!

My baseline went well and we decided to transfer two bc apparently they were frozen together! I wasn't aware at the time but I think the Dr leans towards transferring two. I'm still 3 weeks away....this time needs to go quicker!


----------



## S_secret

I can't keep up with this board! 

We are leaning towards two. We only have two left and this is our final try. No more anything if this doesn't t work. We will be totally done. We are 100% ok with twins and just want this to be our best shot. Thanks for all the opinions!


----------



## Nolimitxox

S_secret said:


> I can't keep up with this board!
> 
> We are leaning towards two. We only have two left and this is our final try. No more anything if this doesn't t work. We will be totally done. We are 100% ok with twins and just want this to be our best shot. Thanks for all the opinions!

Go big or go home!


----------



## star25

That sounds like the best decision for you secret, will you be testing before otd? I usually do but want to do it differently this time if I can hold out!


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, glad baseline went well for you, keep busy and time will go quick!


----------



## S_secret

I don't know if I will test early or not. I did last time and it was so horrible when it didn't work but the other side is at least I was prepared when I got the bfn beta call. I am weak though so we'll see lol


----------



## star25

That's what I done last time, tested early and then had to see a bfn every day, I only get blood test I'd hpt is positive 11dpt I think I'll test 9dpt so 14dpo unless I think I have a clear sign to make me test earlier lol


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scooby - I'm not joining one until after we've seen heartbeat(s) either! There are so many now getting bfps we should start our own! 

Koj - can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow! So exiting!

Star - it's fab that you'll be busy between now and transfer, waiting is so hard isn't it! 


I'm glad there are so many more getting ready for transfers!


----------



## koj518

secret - If this is your last one, I would definitely go all in!!!! 

dogmommy - don't you wish we had a fast forward button!? 

star - can't wait for your transfer on Tuesday! The weekend will fly by! 

October - how did your FET go??

emily - Thanks!! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## October_baby

Thank you ladies for all of your love and support. You guys rock! FET went perfect today. My RE was very impressed with embryos. They both had already started to hatch (assuming this is a good thing). DH has been awesome with waiting on me today. He's so happy. I really hope this is it. Beta is next Saturday 5/27.


----------



## xx Emily xx

October - that's great news! Will you wait till beta or do hpt?

Koj - hope it goes well today!


----------



## star25

Congrats on being pupo October, all sounds perfect


----------



## October_baby

Star- thank you! You're next!:happydance:

Emily- I joked with DH last night and asked if he thought it was too early to poas. Haha. I'm a poas addict so I'm thinking on Tues or Wed


----------



## koj518

October - yay!! PUPO!! Looking forward to Tues/Wed ;)

Emily - thanks!! :D 

How's everyone else doing? It's been pretty quiet on the boards today! a huge difference form yesterday when every thread was going crazy! haha


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I'm a little superstitious so I'm waiting until beta tomorrow ;) Is your scan this afternoon? Eek!

dogmommy- Thanks hun! So many people doing double transfers lately. I hope it works for you too! :thumbup:

secret & star- Not long for you guys now...

Emily- That's actually a great idea! When we all feel comfortable I'll started a group for us assisted conception girls :) I'm hoping lots more on here will be able to join us soon!

October- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust: Hatching is a FANTASTIC sign. I think you have a really good shot! Rest & relax now and let DH dote on you. I think Tuesday sounds reasonable to start POAS.

AFM, getting excited for my 1st beta tomorrow! I just hope it's a nice strong number so I won't start stressing and Googling. I have a Googlediction.


----------



## koj518

scooby - yup. I'm a nervous wreck... i've had weird cramping recently and my boobs don't hurt as much as they used to so I crossing my fingers real tight in hopes that my scan shows something today... please send positive vibes my way...!!! T-3.5hrs!! oh and I totally understand your superstition!!! I'm the same way!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Koj - waiting impatiently! It'll be 8pm here by time you have a scan!!

Scooby - definately, the thread would be great

October - yay another poas addict!!!! Hubby said we need shares in FRERs!! 

Star - Will your transfer be a 3dt or 5dt?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hoping to hear more good news today ladies! Good luck!!


----------



## star25

Hi all 

Just here waiting impatiently for Tues lol

Emily it's a 5dt, grade is 4ba


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies! My scan went fairly well and everything seems to be on track! You can visit my LTTTC journal for more details if you'd like :thumbup:


----------



## PestyY

Hey, everyone! 

I haven't been tracking my IVF cycle but I got some news today that is not so good.

I had my ER on 5/13, 26 eggs retrieved, 22 were mature, 18 made it though fertilization. I planned on a fresh transfer but it was cancelled due to OHSS.

I got my frozen report today and only 2 have made it. I'm rapidly losing hope.

Do you guys have any success stories of previous cycles?


----------



## October_baby

Hi Pesty,
I don't have any answers. I'm sorry. This is my first IVF. I had to also freeze all due to OHSS back in March. I finally had transfer on this past Thursday.


----------



## October_baby

Ladies is it normal to have cramping in lower abdomen. I'm only 3dp5dt. I hadn't tried symptom checking but the cramping has made me nervous


----------



## koj518

pesty - I think it's a good idea to take a break and freeze your embies if you're experiencing OHSS. I didn't have OHSS after retrieval but am experiencing one now after my bfp (HCG feeds OHSS so it happens after your trigger shot or when your body naturally produces HCG). Being pregnant while having OHSS is no fun so taking a break is a very good idea. 

As for your fertilization results, I had a similar rate of frozen embryos.. I had 19 retrieved, 15 mature, 13 fertilized but only 3 made it to day 5. We transferred 1 and froze 2 and I got my BFP on our first transfer. A lot of girls here have mentioned that FET has even better chance of implantation, so while waiting SUCKS, you might have a better chance once your OHSS goes away. Good luck!

october - I had horrible cramps around 3dp5dt! It could be a good sign!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck tomorrow star...xxx

October I have had 2 cycles. 1st cycle felt nothing-bfn... 2nd cycle felt a dull ache 2/3dp5dt-bfp hopefully good sign xxxx

Petsy this journey is so frustrating.. hope all goes well for you x

Is there any1 pupo? Sorry hard to keep up with this thread?


----------



## xx Emily xx

October - yes I think cramping is a good sign!! When are you testing?

Star - hope everything goes well tomorrow! Let us know once you're PUPO!


Afm - today is otd and I've still got a strong BFP! Yay! Phoned the clinic and it's about a 3n half week wait for a scan!! Argh!!! I'll be over 8 weeks by then!!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I'm glad you had a good scan! What comes next now?

Emily- Oh wow, I'd be going nuts if I had to wait that long! Still, your tests looked great so I think you're all good. Plus, at 8 weeks the baby will be more baby-shaped so it should be a very cool scan!

star & secret- Good luck tomorrow! Rooting so hard for both of you girls.

pesty- They only got 4 eggs from me, 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. We transferred both and I'm pregnant. It's still early for me but just wanted to give you hope. Good luck!

October- Cramping is a GREAT sign! That was my first real hint that something was happening, going from 4-6dp3dt (7-9DPO). This is prime time for implantation, so I hope that's what's happening with you!!

AFM, 1st beta was 105. I'll have 2nd beta late this afternoon...


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll! 

October, I think that's a great sign, I had it 6dp5dt with dd

Emily, yay! I agree with Scooby, it's a long wait but the scan will be amazing! 

Scooby, so happy for you, good luck with today's beta 

Thank you all for good luck wishes, secret, good luck to you too, mine is at 11:45, changed my morning boat time as thought it was an hour earlier so now on the 9am one, though I haven't thought to make coming home an hour later Haha, will have to see what happens with the time 
Cannot wait, still deciding on what to do about testing, I might wait as haven't waited before but I know what I'm like!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Excited for you star. Is yours a FET? Does your embryos thaw in the morning? I didn't test 1st cycle to otd.. & 2nd cycle 5dp. Have you far to go on the boat?

Good luck tomorrow secret xxx

Brillant beta Scooby

Emily, in NI we get a 6week scan.. hope it doesn't drag in for you, and don't work too hard tonight 

Afm 5 sleeps until I start my meds... I started potty training my dd yesterday! This week should be fun lol


----------



## koj518

Star and Secret - Good luck tomorrow!! So excited for you guys!!

Emily - YAY!! I hope the next 3 weeks fly by for you!! 

Jackdoll - Good luck with potty training! excited that your cycle is about to start!!

scooby - I have another u/s on 5/30 at 7w3d. Keep us posted on your beta #2 today!!


Sorry if I've forgotten anyone... this board is getting so active! I love it :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Jackdoll - good luck! The key is patience and consistency....And carpet cleaner :haha:
So exiting that it's not long till you start your meds too! 

Secret - good luck tomorrow!! You'll be PUPO before you know it

Thanks ladies, I know it'll be a lovely scan, but I wanted reassurance before then! It's going to be really hard to hide it where I work, and I kinda wanted to see baby before I told them


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, it's an fet so will be thawed in the morning, with dd o tested 5dp and the second was 4dp bfp but blighted ovum, the third was just bfn from 5dp so think I might wait this time 
Boat takes 40mins then a 30-40 minute drive, but sometimes the boats delayed 30-60 minutes so hopefully all will be OK, we've given ourselves enough time as I'd rather be early 

Good luck with potty training! My dd sits on it but hasn't done anything yet but she's not 18 months yet so I don't expect alot lol, she says wee and poo though and knows what they are as always tells me when she's had a poo so hopefully she will get the hang of it ok


----------



## JACKDOLL

we have had 2 accidents in 2 days! Not too bad. :)

Star do let us know when your pupo... and safe travels x

Emily unless you just go into work & say nothing!!


----------



## October_baby

Star & Secret- Good Luck tomorrow! Sending hugs, love, and good vibes your way. 

Emily- oh, the anticipation until the first scan. However, you'll have an awesome first scan with a nice little formed baby and heartbeat. 

Jack doll- Time is rolling. Good luck on your meds. 

Scooby- keep us posted on 2nd beta. Double, Double, Double


----------



## JACKDOLL

THank you October. How are you keeping? When is your otd


----------



## October_baby

Jackdoll- You're welcome! I want to test so bad! Haha. I'm holding out until tomorrow or Wed if my nerves can stand it. DH doesn't want me to test until Friday in fear of disappointment. Beta test is Saturday.


----------



## JACKDOLL

October you have done so well. How many dpt are you? I don't know what to do this time around. What dt was your embryo?


----------



## star25

Thank you October, I'm looking forward to your test when you're ready to go for it, I love testing but find it so scary at the same time!


----------



## October_baby

Star- it's so scary. I don't know which is worst. The not knowing or seeing stark white. 

Jackdoll- I'm only 4dp5dt


----------



## JACKDOLL

1st time around for me I waited to odt wasn't even tempted! Then 2nd time around I woke up 5dp5dt & got the urge to test!! 
Good luck either way. Everything crossed xx


----------



## star25

I'm pupo! They said embryo thawed perfectly with no damage to cells


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - yay that's amazing news!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! 

Secret - hope everything goes well!


----------



## koj518

Woohoo!!! Congrats star!!! Now time to relax and enjoy being a couch potato!!


----------



## S_secret

Congrats star! I hope to be in the same boat in 4 more hours!!


----------



## October_baby

Awesome News, Star! Congratulations on being PUPO:happydance:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yipeeee STAR your pupo... rest up and enjoy being spoilt :)
Great news on embryo thawing xxx 

All the best Secret xx


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Hooray on embryo thawing nicely and congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:

October- I'm going to be a bad influence here and say :test: But don't listen to me, I was miserable the first couple of days of testing when I wasn't sure what I was seeing! Best of luck to you!

star- Good luck with your FET today!!!

Who is still left to go now?


----------



## mnelson815

Yay happy to see some ladies still in here in the midst of things!! Good luck today secret! I am also as bad as scooby and always want to see you ladies starting to test! I am such a bad influence!!

Congrats to all the pupo ladies :):)


----------



## koj518

october - I'm gonna be the devil's advocate and say don't test yet!! I'm a firm believer in not testing early. In fact this time I didn't even poas and waited for my beta. I actually did poas AFTER my beta results came back because my husband insisted on seeing those 2 lines! I was already at 17dpo so my test line was darker than my control line! But I know not everyone is as crazy as me so that's just my 2 cents ;) 

Secret - not long now til you're pupo!! sending lots of positive vibes!!

mnelson - when do you start your IVF cycle??


----------



## mnelson815

AF should start today or tomorrow, so I will be starting stims at the beginning of the next cycle. My clinic "starts" your ivf the cycle before hand, but since I am not doing any down regulation with BCP or lupron or estrogen priming, I just sit and wait for the next CD1 and then do my baseline one CD3 and start injections that day. So I am thinking I will be starting my stims around June 23ish :)
I can't wait! However, my luteal phase spotting has returned after the surgery I had in March, so that is making me feel really worried IVF is never going to work for me if I start spotting my lining at like 8dpo. Ugh.


----------



## October_baby

:happydance:


----------



## scoobybeans

mnelson- Don't worry about the spotting/short luteal phase while you're doing IVF. I have the same issue but they control everything with medication during your cycle. So, for example, Cetrotide or Ganirelix or Lupron to prevent your body ovulating on its own, progesterone after transfer to support your lining and prevent AF from coming early. You're going to do great!

October- Congratulations!!! :happydance: I had such a great feeling for you. You transferred two as well, right? When is your OTD?

I feel like this is a pretty lucky thread you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## S_secret

Ok officially pupo. Feeling good about life. Relax time for the rest of the day and back at it tomorrow


----------



## Kjw26

Congrats star and secret on being pupo!! Hope you guys are having a nice relaxing day! And congrats to everyone else that has gotten their bfp! So exciting to see so many people getting pregnant:happydance:

Afm: I have my baseline tomorrow and start estrogen priming this sat with a hopeful transfer date of a June 16th!


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:

kjw- Good luck with you baseline! I did estrogen priming protocol too so let me know if you have any questions :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Secret - congrats on being PUPO!! When's beta /OTD?

Kjw - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## star25

Thank you all, keep forgetting I'm pupo! 

Good luck with your cycles kj and mn! 

October, did you test?!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congrats Secret and Star on being PUPO!


----------



## October_baby

What do you ladies think? Are my contacts playing tricks on me or is this promising ?

Secret & Star I hope you are both resting well. Enjoying being catered to. 

Scooby! I transferred two. Beta test saturday morning


----------



## koj518

october - WOW!!!! that is definitely a :bfp:!! Congrats!!! :baby: 

kjw - good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## S_secret

October that's bfp for sure!

Emily my beta is June 2. I invited my wedding party over to plan then engagement
Party that night. Oops. Might have to cancel that or it might be a great celebration. Time will tell. 

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. I am relaxing watching movies and being chill.


----------



## star25

Secret, congratulations on being pupo too! My otd is 3rd June, I might test earlier but I want to see what happens first, if anything lol

October, wow! Congratulations on your bfp! Very happy for you xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

October congratulations xxxx are you 5dp5dt today?

Star & secret hope you's had a chilled out day, are you's taking/doing anything in the 2ww??

Emily & scooby how are you's? Any scans booked yet?

Kj I am starting meds Saturday & scheduled for a FET 29/6.. feels so long away :(


----------



## Kjw26

Thanks everyone! And thanks Scooby I'm not sure what to expect because this will be my first time but definitely getting excited to get this show on the road!

Did you guys have the scratch done? 

Jackdoll-I know it seems like it is so far away but I keep trying to remind myself that the last two months have gone by super fast so before I know it transfer Day will be here! But ya it seems like forever lol

October! Omg yay that most definitely looks like a positive! So happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## October_baby

Congrats star and secret on being PUPO!!! 

kjw-good luck tomorrow! Sending good vibes your way! No I hadn't done the scratch. I'm sure someone has as I've seen a few convos about it in one of the blogs. 

Jackdoll - yes, today makes 5dp5dt. The dates always seem so far but they seem to come quickly. Scooby hipped me to some new shows so I've been binge watching them in the evenings lol. I kept busy during my 2 month wait. 29/6 will be here before you know it!

Thanks ladies for all of the congratulations. A BFP has brought on a new set of worries. You read so many different problems or issues that happen within the first couple of weeks or first trimester. It makes your mind wonder, "what if?" So I'm reminding myself one day at a time. One milestone at a time. We can do this!


----------



## star25

You're right October, one step at s tine and more importantly, enjoy it, you're pregnant! 

Jackdoll, I'm not doing anything in particular, going to keep busy going out etc so I don't go insane lol 

Kj, I had the scratch with dd, it was part of a clinical trial I was doing but haven't done it since then, good luck!


----------



## HopeBT

Hi ladies, may I join? 
First of all, huge congrats to everyone who got BFPs! So many BFPs on this thread. And good luck for TWWers.
Im starting IVF#1 this month, started on Clomid few days ago and had Gonal F shot. US showed 6 follies today, so retrieval will be on 29th or 30th. 
Curious to know, how many follies did you ladies get during retrieval?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Welcome hopebt... I am not sure about follies but I had 7 eggs #1st ivf & 12 eggs #2nd ivf.. 
if you look at my signature you can see what fertilised/mature etc xx

Good luck with r.xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

October - yay!!! Congratulations! I got BFP then with DD!! So exiting!! Lovely lines


----------



## October_baby

Emily - Thank you! How are you doing 

Welcome Hope! I believe I had 16 follies but 12 eggs at retrieval and 7 matured.


----------



## star25

Welcome hope, I had about 35 follicles, 21 eggs, 20 fertilised and 8 made it to freeze, good luck with your cycle 

October, are you testing anymore?


----------



## HopeBT

Thank you all for your responses, you ladies are awesome! 
Congrats October on your BFP, wonderful news! When is your beta?


----------



## October_baby

Star - I'm going to try and wait until Friday to test again. I test 3 times yesterday. Lol

Hope- Not until Saturday morning.


----------



## scoobybeans

October- Great looking line! You should have a nice strong beta by Saturday. With 2 hatching blasts I think you've got a really high chance of twins :) What shows have you been watching?

secret- Hope you get to keep your plans and turn it into a celebration!

jack- Do they have you starting Estrace? It'll go fast, just keep busy. I haven't had a scan yet. I've got my 3rd beta tomorrow, and depending on the number I think it'll still be another 5-6 days before they do the scan.

kjw- The most important thing during IVF is to be kind to yourself. It can be rough physically and emotionally, so make sure you've got a good support system and try not to schedule anything too taxing. I also treated myself to some new clothes and kept busy reading and binging Netflix shows. Good luck!

hope- I'm old and also an unexpected poor responder (my hormones looked great but for some reason my ovaries were lazy), so I ended up with 4 eggs retrieved, 3 mature and 2 fertilized. We transferred both and I'm pregnant :thumbup: 

AFM, nervous about 3rd beta tomorrow but staying busy and trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## October_baby

Scooby- Thanks to your personal journal fell in love with Leftovers, Top Chef, Jessica Jones, Iron Fist, and Life is strange. haha I believe your 3rd beta will be just as awesome as the first two. No worries


----------



## JACKDOLL

I'm starting synarel nafarelin nasal spray both nostrils am/pm.. then 2 weeks after that I'm starting tablets 1 a day building up to 4 a day. (While still on nasal spray) then introducing crinone gel am/pm!! Gosh hope I follow this schedule & don't forget anything.. 
good luck scooby with beta tomorrow.. 

October I got my bfp 5dp5dt with dd.. still haven't decided if I'll test early!!


----------



## October_baby

Jack- I so said I wouldn't test early but I hadn't seen a BFP in 7 years. 




Top is from this time yesterday and bottom is today. It may be getting darker.


----------



## xx Emily xx

October - line is definately getting darker! Yay!


----------



## scoobybeans

October- All fantastic shows, glad you enjoyed! :thumbup: That line is definitely darker. Looking good!

jack- Thanks! That is a lot to remember but I'm sure it'll become like second nature after a few days.


----------



## star25

fab progression October!


----------



## Kjw26

Scooby- good luck with your beta tomorrow! I'm sure you will have a great number! I agree about being good to yourself during this process, I already made a list of things to do and stuff to watch to help get me through the next few weeks!

October- awesome news that your lines are getting darker!

Afm-baseline was good today and I'm cleared to start priming on sat!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scooby - good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your results!

Kjw - that's great news! 


Afm - 5 weeks today and got my 3+ on digi! Plus we booked a private scan at 6+3 on a weekend so hubby can be there for first scan. 10 sleeps to go!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kj brillant news :)

October that is a darker line... 7years! I bet you's are just delighted..happy for you x

Scoobs its all black&white day by day what to do! So I'll be grand hopefully..

Ah Emily that's great! In my clinic we get a 6w internal scan if it's bfp. I can still remember that first 6w scan with dd like it was yesterday!! I just pray we can get there again. Dd loves babies & I just want to give her a sibling so bad. But I know I'm so lucky to have her and that's always in my mind but we will try :)

How is star & secret?? Have you's any tests purchased?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh DAY 4 potty training = NO accidents... so proud of my girl :)


----------



## S_secret

Jack I am trying not to obsess but this is going to be the longest tww of my life. It has barely been 24 hours and it's all I can think about. Boy oh boy. I am DEFINITLY going to need to come up with some distractions.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh secret... don't even have any advise! Although see my 1st ivf cycle, I didn't test until otd.. I don't know how I actually held out so long!! It was bfn :( 
Then my 2nd cycle I woke up 5dp and got the urge to test... it was bfp..
what day is your embryo? Was this a fresh cycle? Xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!! Fingers crossed for all who are PUPO!!!!


I had my first appointment with my RE, they did an ultrasound to check for my antral follicle counts, and I had 29. So this is really good news. With this many antral follicles he said I am a high responder and IVF should work out very well. I have a 65% chance of getting a BFP if I transfer 2 embryos (which I plan to do).

Very excited and feel really happy. I was scared and shaky when I initally went in. Next step is to talk it over with DH and see if we just do a single IVF or if we should go with a package IVF. 

Any thoughts/suggestions as to if you picked between a single or a group package IVF????


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ashley, great news on your follicles:)
What is a group package? 
I've had 2 fresh cycles & will be having my 1st FET cycle in June


----------



## AshleyButters

JACKDOLL said:


> Ashley, great news on your follicles:)
> What is a group package?
> I've had 2 fresh cycles & will be having my 1st FET cycle in June

Hey Jackdoll,

A group package AKA a multiple cycle package. You pay a certain price (it will be $22,000 without including meds) It includes 2 fresh and 2 frozen IVF cycles and you get your 80% of your money back if you do not deliver a live baby. 

It is a lot more expensive rather than a single cycle which is $12,000 + med cost. Like if I got pregnant on the first cycle of a multiple package, I would spend more than double, vs if I had just paid for 1 single cycle. 

Butttttt if I pay a single IVF and don't get pregnant and have to pay for another single fresh IVF cycle, I am basically am going to pay more out of pocket than if I would have chosen a multiple IVF cycle plan. 


I guess its really hard to decide. I have unexplained secondary infertility. I know in real life about 5 or 6 people who have done IVF. About half of them got BFP on IVF #1, the other half got BFP on IVF #2.


----------



## S_secret

JACKDOLL said:


> Oh secret... don't even have any advise! Although see my 1st ivf cycle, I didn't test until otd.. I don't know how I actually held out so long!! It was bfn :(
> Then my 2nd cycle I woke up 5dp and got the urge to test... it was bfp..
> what day is your embryo? Was this a fresh cycle? Xx

We put in two 3ab frozen guys. I am torn over to test or not. I just can't bear it being negative. This is our very last chance. I might just want to enjoy being pupo as long as possible but I am so dang impatient. Life is a struggle lol


----------



## star25

Great news on the digital Emily! 

Ashley, glad your appointment went well, that's a tough decision to make, how much are the fets normally? just thinking how much would you actually be saving, if it just included fresh cycles I would go for it but to include fets seems like they wouldn't cost as much anyway? 

Jackdoll, well done dd on the poetry training! 

Secret, I'm still undecided about testing, I've only got 2 cheapies that I already had anyway and normally I would have a stock of frers by now but haven't even bought any, I feel like I do with my fet in Sept which ended in blighted ovum, as in I'm not really thinking about and didn't feel pupo, it's a relief as my last fet in March I drove myself crazy, I hardly left the house and I was testing like a mad woman from 4dpt seeing negatives every day, it was depressing and I definitely didn't help myself 

Yesterday me and dd were out all morning til 2, we went to playgroup at a sand Park that's just by the beach, then had lunch with my friends who were here with their ds who they had from ivf and has the christening weekend just gone, then we walked along the beach to another Park and walked back home 
By 5pm I suddenly felt all sick and tired so went to bed for an hour, then woke up at 4am by dd and my head was banging and it still is now, it's so hot though and nothing is helping! Undecided of what to do today, might have a garden day with dd, staying in is a nightmare, she gets so bored but at the same time I don't think I can face going out in the heat again!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ashley, I have unexplained infertility. Everything perfect with me. DH has super sperm! Just couldn't get pregnant. So frustrating! 
1st fresh cycle= bfn
2nd fresh cycle =bfp 
1st FET = fingers crossed

Secret I really hope this is your lucky cycle :) everything crossed for you x

Star I'm delighted we have mastered the potty! She's delighted with big girl pants :) 
How are you? I think I'm not going to test with my FET... I want to be in a nice bubble hopefully for 2ww :) 

Emily & scooby how are you's?? Any symptoms? I didn't have any sickness until about 9/10w with dad... 

Kj how are you?? 

Who had transfer 18/05? This was the date dd was transferred and I'm hoping it's as lucky for you too xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Afm 2 sleeps until I start my meds! Currently on the train heading to work. Weather in Ireland is so hot this week... I'm having a BBQ for my tea.. have a lovely day girls xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star, hope your head lifts... wee day around the house/garden will be nice.. xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - hope your head feels better soon, it's no fun

Jackdoll - sat will be here before you know it! It's really hot here too, no good when I need to sleep between night shifts!! 

Scooby - good luck with beta today


Afm - feel a bit nauseous this morning. And I absolutely do not want a cuppa tea, which for a tea addict is unheard of! Maybe this is the start of symptoms


----------



## October_baby

Jack- My transfer was on 18/05 

Ashley - Does the fresh transfer also include an FET or is that separate? I ask because even with my first transfer it was canceled due to OHSS. I had to wait for a FET. 

Emily - Definitely sounds like a start to pregnancy symptoms. :happydance:

Star- I hope you feel better soon. I had a headache after my transfer and RE said Tylenol was fine.


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, 2 more sleeps! Enjoy your bbq, we're having one sat for my cousins 21st, it's a surprise party, started off being afternoon tea so I'm making the scones and taking the cream and jam, hope they come out ok! 

Emily, I went off tea, coffee and juice at about 6 weeks to 14 weeks and it was awful! I really wanted my morning cup of tea, I always used to try, get a few sips in and want to be sick! I was glad to be able to drink it again, well decaff Haha

I went to bed for 2 hours when dd napped, headache is a bit better but still there, think it's the heat, it's just so.hot!


----------



## scoobybeans

kjw- Thanks and hooray for good baseline! Not long now :thumbup:

Emily- Thank you! Happy 5 weeks hun :) I'm glad you're getting an earlier scan and DH can be there. Sounds like the start of MS to me... very promising!

jack- Congrats on your potty training success so far! I'm unexplained also, it really sucks. No MS for me yet but stomach a little off in the mornings and need to eat right away which is not like me. I usually have a cup of tea then wait another hour or so to eat. I admit, I'm afraid of MS though :haha:

secret- Hope you're doing ok in your TWW hun. I found reading an excellent distraction! It was the only time my mind didn't wander and I was able to stop thinking about being PUPO.

Ashley- AFC of 29 is excellent. I have the same question that October had- is frozen transfer included in that single price? With an AFC as high as you have, I'm guessing you'll have some frozen embryos to work with. So if you can do something with multiple FET's I think that would be best. (This also depends on if you want more kids down the line, and if they have some kind of time limit.) Good luck with whatever you decide!

star- One of my first and only early symptoms was an awful migraine that lasted 3 days. I want to say that was about 3-5dp3dt. So your headache could be a great sign! My fingers are crossed so hard for you!

Had my blood draw this morning for beta #3 but won't get results until this afternoon. Had to pay $150 out of pocket to get results today. Boo! I'm nervous but hopeful that everything is progressing normally.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lucky date OCTOBER xxx :) how you feeling xx

Star I love a BBQ. Though afternoon tea would be up there in my top fav, off course with some bubbles... lol (not at all posh) but my sisters mum & I love a treat x

Scooby good luck with beta? Unexplained does suck :(

Star I think we are just not used to this heat!! Tomorrow is a new day. Hope u get good nights sleep tonight xx

Emily high 5 to the Symptoms :)

Star & secret have you's decided if you's are going to test?? 

Just wondering where everyone is from?? Think we have a time difference!! 
I'm from Ireland currently 16:27 & weather is amazing.... yep some men on the train with vest tops, socks & sandles!!! Lol not a good sight! 

Think I might take tomorrow off! Too nice to be stuck in work


----------



## AshleyButters

October, Star, Scooby :) So the single price is for 1 fresh cycle. A FET would be separate $4k.

Which is where the conundrum lies. I have a good AF count, hope I would have some frozen embies to work with in the future or if I needed a FET

Doctor said that I would be using the lowest dose of meds and he will do the Ganirelix protocol (antagonist). He couldn't give me an estimate of meds because he said aduring the stimming part he may need to adjust meds, which could cost more if I need higher doses.

So here are my options: 
1 fresh cycle ($10k + meds) with ICSI ($1500)= $11,500 + meds.
If that is BFN, then add FET ($4k + meds) 

DO you need meds for a FET?

So that puts me at $15,500 plus the cost of meds for the 2 cycles.
That is only if I have enough embryos/enough make it to freeze.


BUTTTT if I don't get any frosties or not enough eggs, then doing 2 fresh cycles would be $23k plus med cost for 2 fresh with ICSI. Which basically puts me at the cost of the multiple cycle plan.

I talked with DH and said if money isn't an object I would do the multiple cycle plan just so I am not stressed out and so I have comfort knowing we could put the refund towards adoption or just not be out so much money. He looked at me and laughed. LOL


----------



## star25

When you put it all like thst Ashley I'd say the multiple cycle one sounds better and could put your mind at ease, there are meds for fet, mine are just estrogen and progesterone and for a cycle comes to £350 to last me up to ten weeks if I get a bfp 

Scooby, thank you for the encouragement with the headache, it seems about the same time as yours, fingers crossed!! 

Jackdoll, I'm on the Isle of Wight and the weather is beautiful here too, definitely bubbles with afternoon tea! 
I'm still undecided about testing Haha, at the moment I don't feel too bothered about early testing, I feel like it's not really happening at the moment lol which isn't making me stressed or desperate to test but I might by Sunday or Monday! I think I want some time to symptom spot first lol


----------



## star25

Having some light cramps today, could easily be progesterone so not reading too much into it but it's nice to feel something, last bfn cycle I felt nothing


----------



## S_secret

I am cramping today too and also trying not to look too much into it. I had cramping last bfn cycle. It was all central to one spot which I thought was a good thing. Turns out it was probably just the progesterone....


----------



## star25

Have everything crossed for us secret!


----------



## S_secret

Me too. I am praying so hard


----------



## koj518

star & secret - both of you sound like you have promising symptoms!!! 

snuggle embies, snuggle!!!! 
:dust:

ashley - seems like the multiple package sounds like a better deal if you can come up with the funds! I also have unexplained infertility and I completely understand the frustrations!!! With that said, 62% sounds pretty high! I was told 50% with 1 egg transfer and 53% with 2. We ended up transferring 1 and we ended up on the successful side of 50% (fingers crossed I stay pregnant..!) so I think you have a pretty good chance with your first IVF!

Good luck to all starting stimming soon!!


----------



## Kjw26

Jackdoll- I have unexplained also :growlmad: so frustrating! Every scan and test all I have ever heard is that everything looks beautiful which made it even more confusing...finally though we met with our RE the other week and she said that our round of IVF gave some more info and they think that I have had a hormonal imbalance for years probably which has affected the quality of my eggs over time. I wish I could have asked her details because I would really like to know more but Im just so relieved that it's not all in my head and now all of those people that have told me to "just relax, it will happen" can shut up lol 

Excited we're both starting meds sat!


----------



## star25

I'm unexplained too, I can have longer cycles, up to 40 days but apart from that everything is fine, so frustrating!


----------



## star25

3dp5dt and no real symptoms yet, just light cramping last night and a bit this morning and my head is still iffy, putting them down to progesterone and heat! Although I didn't have the cramping when on progesterone before transfer, love and hate symptom spotting! 
Secret how are you?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning, 
Kj, will this be your 2nd cycle (is it a FET?) will they be tweaking anything now that they know a possible hormonal in balance? It really is frustrating.. roll on Saturday morning to we get this show on the road. 1 sleep

Thank you ko- I feel like a started this journey again months ago & its only coming around now to get started xx

Star & secret, I'm praying this is it for you's! Keep the lucky thread going :) 

Afm I took the day off!! Weather too nice, dd is delighted she has no daycare and we are having a lie in...
Have a lovely weekend ladies :)


----------



## star25

Sounds lovely jackdoll, dd doesn't let me have a lie in yet, she's too much of a fidget to stay in bed! Dh got up at 6 though then we swapped about 7

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## star25

Had some waves of nausea today which isn't like me, again though this could be down to a cold still 
Just went mad and tested, what is wrong with me, seriously?! There could be the start of a faint shadow but it's not a test I trust, 3 for £1! Still, satisfied my urge!


----------



## scoobybeans

jack- I'm from New York. It's pouring rain here this morning but supposed to clear up and be lovely for the next couple of days.

Ashley- Wow, that's a really tough call. I sort of think for peace of mind, if you can afford it, do two. (Especially if you'd like the possibility of more than one child.) I'm wondering why they're recommending ICSI to you? Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else but I thought you said there were no issues with DH? Would they consider doing half and half (regular fertilization vs. ICSI) for diagnostic purposes? That way, if you don't need it you don't pay for it a second time. As far as medication, by far the cheapest I found was WinFertility. I did an antagonist cycle my 1st time and was probably on WAY higher doses that you will be, and I think it cost me about $3,500 for meds. (Including Cetrotide, Follistim, Menopur, PIO and trigger shot.) Let me know if you have any questions.

star- I wonder if you maybe have PCOS? With the high follicle count & longer cycles, it sort of seems like maybe a mild case? Anyway, I'm so excited for your symptoms and your faint line!!! I got the faintest of lines on 6dp3dt. Good luck!!!

secret- How are you holding up hun? Cramping is potentially a very good sign! Especially because this was an FET for you so likely not from residual issues from stims... FX so hard for you!

kjw- That's interesting what they said about the hormonal imbalance. I wonder what they meant by that? I would get more info from them if you can. I annoyed everyone asking a million questions but I researched my butt off until I found a protocol that I thought made sense for me and pushed them to let me do it. No regrets :)

AFM, beta #3 was 702 last night! I'm very happy with that and looking forward to our first scan next week :thumbup: Thinking of all of you PUPO ladies and those still waiting to start, and wishing very hard that all of you have success!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star, how many dp are you? And what Day was your embie ? Dd loves her bed like her mummy! Lol

Scooby wow, I would absolutely love to visit NY.. and I will some day.. :)
Scooby you really do sound like you know what your talking about.. I actually don't know a lot.. I'm starting this nasal spray tomorrow which is day 21 of my cycle!!
I would just love someone to explain this all to me, when I'm with nurses & consultants my mind goes blank & I don't ask any questions...


----------



## S_secret

Well girls. So far today I woke up with a headache and have been having crampy things happening. I also feel just like heavy in the lower abdomen area. This morning when I put the progesterone in it seemed like my cervix was high could barely reach it. Could have been all in my head as it was 6 am but I hope not. I am not reading into any of this it could be nothing I hope it's everything but I don't want to be imagining things. 

Star a faint line?!? Get out! Post pics! 

Jack you're starting tomorrow?!?

Scooby I am not pumped for you. I hope you can breathe a little now. 

Sorry for missing anyone else but this board is moving so quick it's hard to keep up and I'm trying to not obsess and keep my bnb to an acceptable level lol

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## scoobybeans

jack- I found all of it really interesting so I tried to learn as much as possible about it :) Ok so I never took nasal spray but it's similar to birth control pills in that it down regulates your body- so basically "quiets" your ovaries so that they're not trying to grow any follicles. It puts you in an almost menopausal state. The idea behind this is that when you start injecting stims, it jumpstarts everything really quickly and causes you to produce lots of eggs that all grow at the same rate. Once your follicles start growing, your body will still choose one or two (dominant follicles) that grow a little faster than the others. At that point, your RE will tell you to start taking an antagonist like Cetrotide or Ganirelix to stop those eggs from getting way bigger than the others and also to stop you from ovulating on your own. Hope that makes sense!

secret- Sounds so promising! I really hope this is it for you. Thank you, I'm definitely breathing a bit easier now :)


----------



## star25

Scooby, that's what we thought but no pcos or endo which was also thought as they're so heavy and painful, it would have been good to have an answer 

Secret Haha I think I'm just imagining it, since a wave of nausea this morning I haven't felt anything else so now not feeling hopeful again! 

Jackdoll, I'm 3dp5dt so way too early to be stupidly testing especially with about my 4th wee which couldn't have been more diluted!


----------



## star25

Secret your symptoms sound very promising!


----------



## dancingnurse2

7 weeks today! Sending positive thoughts to everyone.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Scooby yes that does make sense! Thank you.. :)
With this being my 1st FET cycle it will be different then!! Do you know what happens in a FET?

Secret I start meds tomorrow for my 1st FET cycle.. your symptoms sound good x

Happy 7 weeks dancing xx :)

Star wouldn't it be great if we could go to sleep and wake up after the 2ww... haha lol

Afm had a lovely day off work.. weather is amazing here, just got dd off to bed and feet up. glass of wine, can of coke or a cuppa..... decisions lol


----------



## star25

Yay dancing! Glad to hear you are doing well! When is your scan?


----------



## star25

Since a wave of nausea this morning I haven't felt anything now :( hopefully might feel something tomorrow 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## dancingnurse2

My second scan is 6/5. Can't wait to see them again!


----------



## Kjw26

Star and Secret- hoping times flys by for you guys and you both get great news very soon! The tww is just torture!

Scooby- I know, I really want to understand more but I have such limited time with my RE that it's hard to get all of my questions in. But I agree, this whole process is so interesting!

Jackdoll-this will be my first ever transfer because my clinic recommends a freeze all then a fet. Getting really excited but nervous! I'm doing my first estrogen patch tomorrow. I just really want this to work, as everyone else does too lol

Dancing-that is so awesome! I'm sure you are counting down the days until your next scan!


----------



## star25

Exciting dancing, not long to go! 

Kj, thank you, hope it goes quick too! 

4dp5dt and bfn this morning, was on a 20m cheapie though so not feeling too bad, not feeling any symptoms either though!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star it is still early! Did you test early with dd? Trying to think back if I had symptoms those first few days... 

Kj hope & pray it works for you too x have you had egg collection and now preparing for FET 

Dancing we are nearly into June! Will fly by x

Secret how's things going with you? Xx

Afm I started my meds for my #FET today... yipeeeee


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, I tested 5dp5dt with dd using a frer and it was very faint, think frers are 6miu/ml and the one I used today was 20 and a day earlier so I've made myself feel better about it lol 
With my second fet I did get a very faint positive on 4dpt with a frer 
Talking of frers, buy one get one free for a 2 pack in boots so I now have 8 frers! 
I don't think not testing early is going to work out! 

Great news on starting meds, what are you taking? When is lining check? So excited for you


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star. Oh know I think I'll be in boots today lol
I'm starting synarel nasal spray (I'm on day21 of my cycle) tracking is not until 21/06. that is just ages away & my next countdown..
I tested 5dp5dt with dd & got bfp. It was the test the clinic had give me so not sure about miu x


----------



## S_secret

Started to feel down last night that it didn't work and I am out. All I have is cramping and I had that last time I got a bfn. I am still crossing all my fingers and toes I am wrong but presently feeling down.

Star I can't believe how brave you are for testing early. I don't think I can do it. 

Kj very exciting about tomorrow being start day!!

Woohoo Jack for starting today!!!!


----------



## star25

I feel the same secret! I don't know why I test early, last bfn was so depressing every day 
It's just the 2ww playing it's dirty tricks on us though, it's still early and with dd all I had was cramping starting at 6dp5dt, when is your otd again, the 2nd?


----------



## S_secret

Yeah the 2nd. Going to try and enjoy the weekend. Maybe test on the 1st just to be prepared. Just in case.


----------



## star25

With my last bfp, even though it didn't work out, I didn't even have cramping, just a few seconds of sharp twinges a couple of days after transfer like I had with dd and nothing else, I didn't have that my last bfn cycle and I haven't had it this time


----------



## October_baby

Secret & Star I have everything crossed off for the both of you. Sending lots of love and hugs your way. TWW wait is awful but it's so great that you two really are cycle buddies! 

Jack doll- I felt the same exact way when I had to wait a whole darn month after my cancelled cycle. I thought it would never get here. You have all of us to keep you company :hugs:

KJ - Goodluck on your meds. FET meds are so much easier, well minus the progesterone. butt is still sore. lol

Dancing - Just 8 more sleeps :sleep: before you get to see your bundles. So exciting. I wish we could all have ultrasounds at home just for a piece of mind. 

Scooby- Third Beta was 702?! That is awesome girl!!! You are so pregnant! I am so happy for you! That is awesome news :yipee::wohoo:

I had my first beta today 9dp5dt and it was a 186. Second scan on Monday. The waiting and anticipation. grrr


----------



## AshleyButters

Jackdoll- yay for starting meds!
October-congrats! on the BFP!

Dogmommy- Hope you are doing well. <3

Super exciting seeing the BFPs going on in here!!! I absolutely can't wait! Talked things over with DH and we are going to do the multiple cycle package with ICSI :) :)

I started spotting today, so AF is around the corner.... with the start of this months AF I will be doing all the fertility testing (all my testing from before is too old so they need day 3 bloods, hysteroscopy, SA and infectious disease tests)

If everything looks good we will start the meds with my next AF around the end of June. Squeeee


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello everyone! Is there room for a little one? 
OK so briefly I am currently on my 3rd round of IVF which I am egg sharing. First IVF was June/July 2012 which resulted in my son. Second round was September/October 2016 BFN. Here I am again currently day 10 stimming and Trigger shot tomorrow EC Tuesday.


----------



## star25

Thank you October, what a great beta! Glad you are doing well

Ashley, sounds like a good decision, bet you can't wait! Hope the upcoming testing all goes well 

Mrs, welcome, good luck for ec Tues, how has stimming been?


----------



## Juliet11

I had a FET yesterday. Very nervous and excited! It took 3 FET last time to get one of my sweeties. 

Today I lifted something I didn't realize would be so heavy, that would't screw things up right??? I just need a little reassurance. :(


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet you wouldn't have screwed things up, only thing clinic says to me is no hot baths or showers 
When is your otd?


----------



## Juliet11

Star,
yeah silly to think that moving something heavy would effect what is going on deep inside my uterus. But so easy to worry! 
I go to my clinic for blood test on June 5th, how about you? Looks like your transfer was on the 17, so testing very soon?? fingers crossed for you!


----------



## star25

I'm with you on the worrying! 
I had transfer on the 23Rd, otd is 3Rd June with a hpt at home then beta the Monday or Tuesday after as it's a sat 
I tested 3 and 4dpt Haha, it's too early though as the tests weren't even sensitive like a frer, in the past I have had bfps on 4 and 5dp5dt but that was with a frer, they were so squinty if I had used a less sensitive test they wouldn't have shown up 
I don't know when I'm going to test next, will be before Saturday though! How about you?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls...
October congrats and good beta xx how you feeling

Ashley good luck with all your testing, 

Welcome Mrs.. hope EC goes smoothly & good luck xxx

J welcome, I'm starting my first FET and scheduled for transfer in June.. I see your trying for No4.. love big families. :) what day was your embie x

Star & Secret hope you your not driving yourselves too crazy... as much as I want it to be transfer day I'm really not looking forward to the 2ww...

Scooby and Emily hope you's are well & enjoying being pregnant :)

Afm glad to get started on my meds yesterday... I don't know if it's a side effect but I took a nap in the afternoon yesterday while dd napped! This is not like me, I'm usually running round like a mad woman getting the house nice & clean for her to dirty again when she wakens lol


----------



## star25

Haha I'm like that too jackdoll but sometimes I give in and nap lol


----------



## MrsHowley81

Stimming has been great this time, I have PCOS so with my first cycle I was on 112.5iu of Gonal F had 10 eggs. My second cycle which was 5 years later I was on the same dose and it wasn't enough as I only has 4 eggs, and it failed but this time I am egg sharing so they have doubled my dose, and I have a huge stomach and can feel my ovaries and definitely feel full. At my scans they're counting roughly 20 follicles so I am really pleased. 
Where is everyone in their cycle? Any BFP's yet?
any early testers? I tested early both times which was great first time as I tested 7dp5dt and it was positive, but last time I tested from about 3 days and I drove myself crazy, it was awful. I know I will test early but I thinj=k I will wait unltil 9 days as that is most accurate, but I will most likely cave at my earliest opportunity.
How are you all dealing with the dreaded TWW?


----------



## star25

Sounds like you're doing well Mrs, must be uncomfortable though! 
I'm the same as you, with dd I tested positive at 5dp5dt, second tested positive 4dp5dt, thst ended in a blighted ovum 
Third I started tested 4dp and just got negatives, this time I have tested twice but too early so they don't really count as the tests weren't as sensitive as frers so probably not much chance of anything showing even if I was pregnant 
Now I'm 5dp5dt, I have 8 frers in the house and don't know how I haven't tested! Trying to refrain for a bit longer


----------



## MrsHowley81

Stay strong Star.
The TWW is a killer...... try and hold out at least 2 more days if you can.


----------



## Kjw26

October-Awesome beta!! So excited for you!:happydance:

Juliet-Congrats on being pupo!! Fingers crossed that you get some great news very soon!

Jackdoll-I know! I never take naps and I've been so much more tired lately! I think maybe it's the Lupron but I'm not sure...

Mrs h- good luck for egg retrieval! Sounds like you have great numbers!


----------



## S_secret

5dp5dt today and I feel nothing. Couple spots of light brown tinged cm this morning. I was going to test but I chickened out. Did you test today star?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mrs, I have just started my 1st FET, scheduled to transfer end of June, I had ivf 2013=bfn & no frosties, then 2nd ivf 2014=bfp & 2 Frosties. My DD is now 2years 4months & we are ready to go again using the frozen embies. Good for you doing egg sharing :) xx

Kj did you start meds Saturday? Currently 19:18 here & my eyes are closing, going to put dd to bed and go myself. Gosh what is wrong with me & this tiredness!

Secret what day was your frozen Embie? 

Star 8 frers! My goodness your so strong!!


----------



## S_secret

I transferred two. They were both day 5 and had assisted hatching on both. I am tired too. Maybe it's the meds?


----------



## star25

Secret, could be implantation bleeding? The tiredness is a good sign, I feel literally nothing, I can't even count tiredness cos I'm always tired!


----------



## star25

I didn't test, chickened out too lol


----------



## Kjw26

Jack doll-yep! I have my first estrogen patch on and start pills on wed! How about you?


----------



## AshleyButters

Secret! Sounds like implantation bleeding if it is not normal for you to spot before AF! Fingers crossed!!!! (spotting brown/pink before AF is normal for me so I hope I don't see any lol)

MrsHowley- Nice that you are egg sharing! Can I ask how old you are? And do you have any feelings about donating your eggs? I am 30 and my clinic has a cut off age of 29 for donating. I have been thinking about donating eggs, but I don't know how I would feel knowing that somebody could have a child with my DNA, look like me etc. Sorry if that sounds dumb!

AFM- still annoying light spotting, no full flow yet. Ugh.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kj I started a nasal spray yesterday. Don't introduce pills for another 2weeks.. I have a lining check 21/06 then scheduled transfer 29/06 all being well :)


----------



## Kjw26

Jackdoll-that's exciting!! It will be here before you know it!

Is anyone or did anyone do acupuncture on transfer day?


----------



## Juliet11

star, that's amazing in the past you've had BFP earlyish! 
I am trying this time to be really strong and not test at home and wait for my bloodtest at clinic. Tomorrow it is only a week away, so not too bad. 
Hoping you get your BFP! And then me a few days later!

jackdoll, my FET was with a 5 day. I got a BFP with my youngest on our third FET attempt and we had put two in, only one took. I am hoping this time we are lucky our first round as I am already tired of the all the medications and emotions going on :/


how many of us are in 2ww??


----------



## star25

6dp5dt and still not feeling anything, not even light cramping, not going to test today, just feel like it will be a bfn, hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## Juliet11

star, hoping you are wrong... hang in there, it is still early. and who knows maybe this time implantation was later than before. 
when i got my FET on friday the nurse said sometimes the numbers are low at the blood test because of a later implantation but then they rise.
my past FETs in 2014-2015 i would obsessively test at home and it drove my crazy. this time, no home testing for me. just wait for the phone call after the blood test. 

hoping we get our BFPs and go to first tri soon!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star honestly I can't remember having symptoms this early with my bfp. Did you have symptoms with your dd this early on?

Jul that is great you've decided not to test.. I have 2 6day blasts.. not even going to google 6days. If they were good enough to freeze by the top consultants then that's ok with me x

Secret are you testing early? How you feeling xx

Kj I haven't thought about acupuncture, I'll maybe look into it. Are you doing it


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello everyone, How are we all today??
Star- Hang in there no symptoms doesn't mean that there is nothing going on, fingers crossed that you will get your BFP.

Thank- You all for your well wishes, I can't believe that this time tomorrow my EC will be over.

Ashley-You don't sound dumb, They are appropriate questions. Egg Sharing was A no brainer for me, I have always wanted to do it since my Infertility, I just want to help someone else experience the possibility of becoming a Mother, after all they have most definitely been through so much more than I have and that was tough as you well know yourself. Also after our last try failed it wiped all of our savings out just shy of £7000 who has that sort of money when you have a Mortgage and a child to keep trying!! So this way meant we could try again. I don't really see I am giving a way my DNA just some really really small cells that I don't need and plus it will take on most of the DNA from the woman who is carrying it, genetic scaffolding is a wonderful thing. I would also like to think that if it was me who needed a Donor Egg that I could get it, It's a 2 year waiting list here for Donor eggs. The cut off at my Clinic is 35 and so you can do Egg Sharing until your 36th Birthday, I turn 36 in July so this really is the last chance. You would also get counselling as it's compulsory with Egg Sharing and that might help you to know weather or not this was the right thing for you to do.

KJ- I did Accupuncture with both of my cycles, so the jury is still out for me! But I have decided to not do it this time round, just because it is so expensive and last time I stressed out so much trying to get to my appointment on time after transfer. But except for that I do find it's a lovely way to relax so that can't be a bad thing.

Sorry I haven't quite got to know all of you yet? I am trying to remember you all and where you all are but I am currently suffering from IVF brain.


----------



## star25

Thank you all for making me feel better, jackdoll I think with dd it was 6dp, today, that I just started with light cramping but nothing else so really I'm just driving myself inane for no reason! oh what the 2ww does to us!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mrs H I think it's a wonderful thing you are doing. Good for you. 
Good luck with EC. Check in and let us know how you get on..
A little about me, unexplained.. 2 fresh ivf cycles. 1 BFP (daughter now 2years 4months) and I've just started meds for my 1st FET cycle scheduled transfer end of June. I have 2 frozen embryos.. 

Star hang in there, stay strong, I always tell myself what's meant for me won't pass me by... xx


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll, with dd I didn't get nausea until 6w4d so I don't know why I'm stressing about not having it now, daft really lol


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I haven't been commenting much but I promise I've been trying to keep up with all that's going on and cheering everyone on!!

star & secret - I really hope you both get your bfps soon!!!!

october - How are you doing? how was your second beta?

jackdoll, ashley, kj - I'm getting excited for your upcoming cycle :) 

Hello to out newcomers!!! We have a great bunch of supportive ladies on here!! <3


----------



## star25

Thank you Ko, how are you?


----------



## koj518

Star - I'm good! I have a second u/s tomorrow (7w3d). Hoping to hear a healthy heartbeat tomorrow.[-o&lt;


----------



## star25

Look forward to hearing all about your scan Ko :)


----------



## S_secret

Someone talk me off the ledge. Only 6dp5dt today and I want to test but scared it will be bfp. It's too soon...right?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Secret I first tested 5dp5dt and clearly had 2lines bfp resulted in my dd...
It is early! But I've seen ones get it as early as this & also later too!
I'm sorry I'm no help to you & not helping your situation, but just telling you my experience in testing early!


----------



## October_baby

secret & star - I'm still rooting for you two. I'm 11dp5dt and I feel nothing. You both are awesome for holding out and not testing. But if you need to for a peace of mind :test:

Juliet-Congratulations on being PUPO!! I have everything crossed for you! :happydance:

Mrs. H- Good luck on your egg retrieval tomorrow!

KO - Good Luck at your scan tomorrow. Keep us posted on how your little one is doing. 

Today second Beta was 461. It definitely doubled but my progesterone dropped from 48 ( on transfer day) to a 28 (today) Nurse said not to worry that progesterone levels fluctuate like BP but still made me nervous


----------



## Kjw26

Koj- good luck with your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## star25

October, that's great news about beta, thank you for reassurance about no symptoms too
When will your first scan be?
I'm very tempted to test tomorrow, secret, if it's stressing you out not testing then do it, I think I'm at that point if it's bfn I wouldn't expect it to change and think I just need to know!


----------



## S_secret

October that definitly makes me feel better. I have decided today I am pupo and no testing. As for tomorrow. I agree star, I think I just need to know also. I am just so afraid it will be negative and our journey will be over. I like talking to these little guys and thinking they are growing and healthy. Who knows maybe I am strong enough to wait until Thursday.

Jack are you going to test early again? When's your beta?


----------



## koj518

star - good luck tomorrow!!! 

secret - I'm a non-tester so I support you all the way!! 

october, kj - thanks!! will keep you posted :)


----------



## Juliet11

i'm three days past my 5day transfer, but i've had just a bit of discomfort and tiny cramps since then. 
i keep having probably irrational thoughts like i'm going to have ectopic pregnancy or something? i don't even know why i am thinking that?

but i still haven't been tempted to go by a home test, waiting for Mondays blood test! trying to be strong.
who else is testing soon?


----------



## star25

Juliet, you're so strong not to even buy any tests! I can't cope with not knowing any longer, if its bfn then at least I'll know, I think at this point something should show up different it was going to be bfp no matter how faint 

My books were hurting last night, could be progesterone though but this morning they're ok again, had a few light cramps yesterday 
Symptom spotting is beginning to do my.head in which is the other reason need to test!


----------



## Juliet11

I am starting to read into my symptoms!!! and I shouldn't cause of the meds. today i was so tired. it was a holiday here so hubster tended to kids while i took a long nap, that was nice. 

your FET was on 17th? do you have a blood test at doctors office or just do home test and go from there? i think your test would show either way by now... FINGERS CROSSED !!


----------



## star25

It was on the 23rd, otd is this sat which is 11dp5dt and if positive then blood test is mon or Tues, I think sat is quite late for otd though, Thurs would be better


----------



## JACKDOLL

Secret I don't know what I'll do! 1st cycle didn't test to otd. And 2nd cycle tested 5dp.. my transfer isn't until end of June! We don't do beta in my clinic... 

Good luck to everyone pupo.. xx


----------



## star25

You're transferring 2 aren't you jackdoll?


----------



## HopeBT

Fingers crossed for you Secret and Star!!!
AFM, had egg retrieval today. Had 5 follies, 3 were empty &#55357;&#56877;
Thank god, they managed to find 2 from left ovary. I really didnt anticipate the procedure will be so painful (our clinic doesn't administer painkiller or sedative) 
Did you guys have sedative during ER?


----------



## star25

Hi hope, well done on getting through the ec, especially without pain relief! I had paracetamol drip beforehand because had a lot of follies and had a light anaesthetic throughout so was awake so bot completely with it 
Do you get fertilisation report today? Hope they are doing well!


----------



## star25

I'm about to test, I'm a nervous wreck but need to know now


----------



## star25

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170530_083259.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## star25

Think this might be a better pic, hard to tell on phone

Edit: sorry it's the same lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170530_083259.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## HopeBT

YES YES YES!!!!!! Beautiful lines Star, congrats! Super pumped for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:



star25 said:


> Think this might be a better pic, hard to tell on phone
> 
> Edit: sorry it's the same lol


----------



## HopeBT

Fertilization report will be tom, we will be anxiously waiting :cloud9:
They told me the 2 eggs they got are good quality, so thats a good news




star25 said:


> Hi hope, well done on getting through the ec, especially without pain relief! I had paracetamol drip beforehand because had a lot of follies and had a light anaesthetic throughout so was awake so bot completely with it
> Do you get fertilisation report today? Hope they are doing well!


----------



## star25

Thank you hope, so relieved, glad I tested now haha 

Have everything crossed for you, great news they are good quality!


----------



## S_secret

Congrats star that's so awesome. I am still too scared to test. 7dp today and I feel nothing.


----------



## star25

Thank you secret, the only thing I have really felt is very light cramping yesterday, a bit of nausea and sore boobs but that's all gone really today


----------



## koj518

Woohoo :wohoo: congrats star!!!!!
So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welll... It is all happening in here today!

I hope everyone is good?

Firstly Congratulations Star, what fantastic news.

Secret - good luck when you test.

Hope - Great news about your EC and 2 good quality eggs, I hope the go and multiply beautifully. My clinic uses sedation, but I am one of the unfortunate ones where it doesn't work on me, but I am grateful for it as I think it does help keep you calm, so well done for doing it naturally, your are very brave.

October - great will power you have for not testing, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Juliet - It is normal to have irrational thought in the TWW, It's a crazy ride after all.

AFM, I have just got home from my EC, They manage to harvest 10 eggs 5 for me and 5 for my recipient. Glad that bit is over again.


----------



## star25

Thank you Mrs, well done on ec, hope you're resting now


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - yayyyyyy!!!!! I had a feeling you would be getting your BFP!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Sorry, I've gotten so behind on this thread!

star- Congratulations!!! :dance: :dance: I had a really strong feeling you were going to get your BFP. So happy for you girl!

dancing- Happy 7 weeks!! :happydance:

jack- Congrats on starting meds for your FET! I've never done an FET so I know less about them, but I think the whole idea with the meds is to get your hormones and lining at the correct levels for transfer. Good luck!

October- Wonderful betas hun! I'm so happy for you!! Definitely don't stress about the progesterone. It's higher after the transfer because of the trigger shot. Already being at 25 so early is actually great. I was only 18 in the beginning. Will you have more betas or just a scan next?

Ashley- Congrats on making a decision and getting started on testing. I hope everything goes smoothly for you & you're able to start end of June!

mrs howley- Welcome! :flower: I think it's wonderful and selfless that you're doing egg sharing. Congrats on your 10 eggs! Rest up now & hope you get a great fertilization report. This thread has people at all stages but quite a few of us have been lucky enough to get our BFP's. Hope you do too!

Juliet- Welcome! :flower: Hope your TWW isn't too bad & best of luck!

secret- I got my BFP the evening of 7dp3dt & I had light spotting on 8dp3dt. So hoping this is a good sign for you!

kjw- I didn't try acupuncture but I know many swear by it.

koj- Good luck at your scan today! Hope you see a beautiful heartbeat <3

hope- Congrats on your 2 eggs and hope they both fertilize! I did go under anesthesia for my ER.

AFM, latest beta was 2,080 and our first scan is tomorrow! It'll be too early to see a heartbeat so we're just looking for a yolk sac. I can't wait to see our little Moobley <3


----------



## Kjw26

Hope and Mrsh congrats on egg retrieval!! Hope you get some great updates soon!

Star-omg woohoo!!! Congrats on your bfp!! Love getting to see two lines!

Scooby-so exciting you have your scan tomorrow! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## star25

Thank you so much ladies for rooting for me! Still in disbelief, think I was expecting a bfn but it came up within 30 seconds, dh was busy with dd when I was doing it and wasn't expecting anything to show so quick or concentrating when I said 'looks like i'm pregnant' and he was like what?! haha 

Can't wait for your scan update Scooby!

Emily, kj, how ren you both?


----------



## Juliet11

Star, i was on the edge of my seat going through the thread looking to see if you tested, and OMG SO HAPPY!!!! that was great news to wake up to this morning! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## jb8

Joining in... we're doing our first IVF cycle right now. ER is scheduled for tomorrow. Planning on FET. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## jb8

Oh my gosh - not FET! I am clearly learning all these acronyms. We're doing a fresh transfer, if all goes well! (Is there an acronym for that?!)


----------



## star25

Haha thank you Juliet, I was so scared before I tested lol


----------



## October_baby

:wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo:
OMG STAR!!!! That is definitely BFP! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

jb, welcome! 
I had a fresh cycle in 2012 that went great, hope yours does as well !


----------



## mnelson815

OMG STAR!! yay, such beautiful lines!!!!!!
What dpt are you?


----------



## star25

Jb hi and good luck for ER tomorrow! 

October, I know I was omg too! yay! Couldn't believe it lol


----------



## star25

Thank you mnelson, I'm 7dp5dt today, the latest I've ever left it to test!


----------



## JACKDOLL

omg omg..... Ive missed so much since 8am this morning. 
Star I am absolutely buzzing for you and your family.. congratulations.. no better feeling seeing those 2 lines. DELIGHTED for you x

Secret your so strong. You can wait it out.. hope it's not dragging too much x

Scooby & Emily good to hear from you, when will yous find out if you have twins onboard?? X

To everyone else pupo, waiting for EC or just done EC... best of luck xx
Oh someone had asked about EC pain- yep it was dreadful with pain relief! Cried during it.. awlful. How the heck did you do that with nothing!! Go you x


----------



## AshleyButters

Secret, Star- Fingers crossed! I've been stalking this thread waiting for the results!!!! 

October- Can they give you some progesterone supplements? I am thinking I am gonna demand to be kept on it my entire pregnancy. I am so paranoid that that is what is preventing me from getting pregnant!

AFM- Of freaking course, I have been sitting and waiting for AF to show up. I am on CD33. Getting really annoyed. The one time I am looking forward to AF showing up and she is no where in freaking site. UGH! I am thinking of calling the RE just to let them know that I am still going to need the IVF in case they think I have changed my mind! LOL


----------



## star25

Ashley, that always happens to me! How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll!


----------



## S_secret

Guys...guess what
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0547.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## koj518

YAY secret!!!!!! :wohoo:

there are SO many BFPs on here now! WOW!!


----------



## S_secret

Spring fever?!? Hopefully it gets darker and the bfp's keep coming!!!


----------



## HopeBT

Ohhh this is awesome, huge congrats Secret! :happydance::happydance:
When is the first beta? I am so very happy for you :flower:


S_secret said:


> Guys...guess what


----------



## S_secret

Thanks hope!! Beta is on Friday!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## HopeBT

Keep us posted! 
You transferred 2 right? Maybe twins? :baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9:



S_secret said:


> Thanks hope!! Beta is on Friday!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## AshleyButters

Secret! I am screaming through my computer! OMG! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So many BFPs! I am glad I joined this group lol! OMFG! YAY


----------



## S_secret

HopeBT said:


> Keep us posted!
> You transferred 2 right? Maybe twins? :baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> S_secret said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hope!! Beta is on Friday!! I am so excited!!!Click to expand...

Yup lol. I am just praying it gets darker and sticky!


----------



## Juliet11

yay secret!!!!!!!!!! darker, darker!


----------



## S_secret

Thanks Ashley and Juliet I am so pumped!


----------



## star25

Yayay! Congratulations secret, it's 4:20am, I'm sat with dd asleep on my lap and had to check in to see if you posted, sooo glad I did! What time did you do test? Are you in UK?


----------



## S_secret

Lol no I Am in Canada. I tested after work today. I couldn't handle it anymore!


----------



## star25

How many bfps have we had now? 

So excited for you secret! My beta won't be until Tuesday probably after I call them Monday


----------



## Juliet11

Lucky thread! 

I hope I will have good news Monday... 6 more days. UGH, i may just break down a buy a home test :O but those really mess with my head, The blood test is better for me, and even then I don't get my hopes up too high until the numbers double. My second of 3 FETs where I got my youngest daughter, I had a positive test but the numbers didn't double :( that was back in 2014 and then in 2015 got pregnant on my third FET and had my little girl! <3
Hoping this time around my FET works on the first try!!! These meds are messing with me.
Does anyone else take the endometrin vaginal inserts 3x/day? an hour or so after i take, i feel like it's slipping out. but i think the nurse said thats the outer part that was holding the meds.


----------



## star25

8dp5dt, Top is today and bottom yesterday, not alot of progression as only 22 hours apart, don't know why I done it really :blush::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170531_075335.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 19









IMG_20170531_075248.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## star25

Sorry Juliet I wrote you an answer and my battery died. I'm on pessaries 3 times a day, they're like a capsule with cream in and after an hr I feel then leaking too. With dd they were more chalky and twice a day which was better. After my bfp with her though I started losing loads of it where it had built up nd it was all sorts of colours! So gross lol

This was my third fet for number 2, first was a blighted ovum and second bfn, I only get one beta which sucks but then all I'm waiting for is thst scan and heartbeat


----------



## October_baby

Whoop Whoop! So happy for you secret! I'm happy you texted and got awesome results! :happydance::happydance:

JB- Welcome to our little family! Good luck on your fresh transfer. If you have any questions or concerns we are all here for you. 

Juliet- I'm on suppositories 2x a day and they are yuckie! I wish they had increased my PIO instead. Lol GoodLuck this cycle! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Star- those lines are definitely getting darker. I'm so happy for you! 

It's 2:31 am here. I got thirsty and decided to check blog. So glad I did. This group has been great. So many BFPs, love, and support. Well, apparently my clinic only gives 2 Betas, so no more for me. My scan is July 13th. More waiting :coffee:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Just had the call. I've got 2 which have fertilised. It's cutting it close as I've never had less than 4 fertilise before so feeling really nervous now.


----------



## HopeBT

Mrs, 2 is still great, hopefully it will only take 1 for :baby::cloud9::happydance:
Out of my 2, only 1 got fertilized but the clinic will update me tomorrow as to what happened to the other one
When is your transfer? Will you be doing fresh or FET? My clinic says all the pills and treatment might cause lining issues, so they will only do FET which I am really ok with. Feel pretty beaten already this month 



MrsHowley81 said:


> Just had the call. I've got 2 which have fertilised. It's cutting it close as I've never had less than 4 fertilise before so feeling really nervous now.


----------



## star25

I know you're nervous Mrs but 2 is great, when is your next update? 

October thank you, I agree, this group is fab!


----------



## HopeBT

Definitely getting darker in mere 22 hrs, hope its a good sign!



star25 said:


> 8dp5dt, Top is today and bottom yesterday, not alot of progression as only 22 hours apart, don't know why I done it really :blush::cloud9:


----------



## star25

Hope, I only had a fet with dd due to ohss, have definitely heard these are good for your body to rest and heal


----------



## star25

Thank you hope, we keep posting at the same time haha


----------



## HopeBT

I was just thinking the same yesterday too, there are so many BFPs in this thread, I really believe this is a lucky thread :haha: 
If I am not wrong, so far almost all the ladies who had transfer got BFPs on this thread! Lets keep rocking everyone :winkwink:



star25 said:


> How many bfps have we had now?
> 
> So excited for you secret! My beta won't be until Tuesday probably after I call them Monday


----------



## S_secret

Juliet I am in prometrium 3x day and yes. Pretty gross but I will do whatever I have to lol. I think 10 more weeks of it for me. Boo

Star. Those are lookin darker! Yay!!!

Mrs. Two is a good number! 

Hope sounds like you have one little lucky one! As for fet. I personally think that's the way I go. I was so screwed up after the ivf I wasn't shocked when it was bfn. My body was crazy.

My tests look exactly the same. Maybe a little lighter than yesterday it's been about 12 hours so not too surprising I guess. Also maybe I am one of those people who have crap fm urine. Don't know. Hopefully the next ones are darker. Eek


----------



## star25

I thought mine was lighter secret but I was comparing it to a dried test, once time had past I can see its a bit darker


----------



## S_secret

I am laying here trying not to worry but I admit it. Feeling slightly nervous. I hope it's ok. Darn stress. How long does it take to dry?!?


----------



## S_secret

Hopefully. Just taken too close together and garbage fm urine? Going to try and not stress all day. Crap!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0550.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## koj518

secret - don't stress too much!! some people test lighter with FMU! 

Hope - there's definitely loads of BFPs on here! at least 8 that I can think of!! 

Star - can't wait for your beta!!

jackdoll - how are the meds treating you? good luck with your FET cycle!!

October - what's next for you?? do you have a scan scheduled?

Ashley - yay for making decisions!! excited for your new cycle!!!

juliet - hows your tww going??

kjw - havent heard from you in a few days. How are you doing??

mrshowley - scooby had 2 and now she's pregnant!! 

scooby - good luck at your scan today!!!!!

I've probably missed a bunch... but I hope everyone's doing well!!

afm - my scan went well yesterday :) I've graduated from the IVF clinic and now I have to find an OB.


----------



## S_secret

Yeah koj I think I was just excited and peed when I shouldn't have. I think that I got up at about 4 to pee and then tested at 6. I am not going to worry about it. It's all going to be ok I am sure!!


----------



## star25

I agree secret, not a big enough gap and probably didn't hold urine long enough, this is why we should only test once!


----------



## JACKDOLL

My goodness.... I am so delighted to hear your news Secret.. congratulations to you & your family xx 

Ko happy your scan went well xx how far on are you?? I am doing ok.. lining check not to 21/06 so good bit to wait still.. then all being well transfer 29/06...

Star how you today? So I was in boots & seen the frer on offer!!! So I now have 4 tests. Still haven't decided if I'll test early! But them boyos cost me a fortune last time round!! Hehe 

So who's all pupo?? And due for ET Next... 
(Sorry can't keep up)


----------



## scoobybeans

For those who asked, I think there are 8 BFP's on this thread so far:

tamper, dancing, koj, Emily, scooby, october, star, secret

Am I forgetting anyone?

jb8- Welcome :flower: Good luck with your ER today!

Ashley- AF always has the worst timing!! Hope she shows up soon!

star- Eeek! Can't wait until your beta on Tuesday. How old is your daughter now? She's going to be so excited!

secret- Congratulations again!!! :happydance: Like I said in your journal try not to stress about the lines. I drove myself crazy until I realized my FMU sucked lol

october- Is it really July 13th? That seems so far! I hope it's really June 13th...

mrs howley & Hope- I only had 3 retrieved, 2 fertilized and I'm currently pregnant with 1. That's all it takes! Good luck to you both. :hugs:

Juliet- You could try PIO shots but trust me, those are no picnic either lol

koj- Hooray for graduating! I'm going to need to find an OBGYN too.

AFM, I had my first scan today! It was even cooler than I thought it was going to be. So there is definitely just one in there like I thought, and everything looks perfect. We saw the gestational sac & yolk sac and are going back in 2 weeks to (hopefully) see the heartbeat! DH got to come with me and we were just amazed. <3


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, I've got 6 left I don't need and think I've lost the receipt, so annoying 

Scooby, so pleased your scan went well! Can't wait for 2 weeks! 
Dd is 18 months tomorrow, she's going to go crazy, lol she loves babies and other children 

Afm, I'm feeling sick on and off, mainly after drinking tea which didn't happen with dd til about 6 weeks not that I'm complaining now also boobs hurt but not all the time, that's it for symptoms, definitely feeling more than my October cycle which is good


----------



## Juliet11

star and october, yep these are gross. chalky, white mess. but of course worth it if it is helping!!!

scooby, i also get PIO nightly shots in the rump! those and an oral hormone are my 3 medications. 

5 more days till I find out!!!!! arghhhhhhhhhh, the 2ww is so hard but this thread has been helping keep me distracted ! and so much good news on here !!!


----------



## star25

The wait is torture Juliet, wishing you all the best!


----------



## Kjw26

Omg yay secret!!! That is great news!! This really is a lucky thread! Congratulations!!

Koj-congrats on graduating to an ob!! That is a huge milestone! I've been good-not too much going on just doing estrogen patches and pills for now then I start the lovely cream you guys are all talking about on sat lol. I have my next lining check on 6/5 and my transfer is scheduled for 6/16! 

Scooby-that's so awesome you had a good scan today!! 

This really is a great thread! Love hearing all of the positive news from everyone!:)


----------



## star25

Kj, not long now for you, this is a lucky thread so hopefully it will be lucky for you too 

Forgot to add to my symptoms yesterday and today I literally cannot stop eating, not my favourite symptom and I hope it doesn't stay!


----------



## S_secret

FYI. Now that the test are dry they are the same. Phew. 

Star I don't feel much. Chest pains actually. 

Good luck Juliet! I am not sure how you are waiting without testing. Much stronger than I am


----------



## star25

That's good secret, about the tests not the chest pains! Don't test again til otd if it's not helping (says me who has no will power whatsoever!) 
But I agree, once the tests are both dried it makes a difference!


----------



## AshleyButters

Thanks Scooby! FINALLYYYYYYYYYYY AF showed up this morning. My nurse scheduled my day 3 labs tomorrow so I feel the ball starting to roll! I'm getting excited but I just see all this money flying out the door lol. $500 here, $300 here....$750 there and that doesn't even touch the $22k for the actual cycle. But I just keep telling myself that it won't matter once I am pregnant :)


----------



## Juliet11

I'm like nervous eating or something. It isn't good because i was already trying to loose weight since my last pregnancy but having the hardest time. Maybe my hormones are to blame! Wahhhhh!! dont wait to gain weight. I think i'm antsy cause I'm not testing. maybe I should test! ahh


----------



## S_secret

Ashley yes it will all be worth it. Try not to focus on the money. Hard I know!

Juliet I am not even going to comment on testing. I was literally driving myself bananas.


----------



## star25

Ashley, great news you can start and exactly, once you're pregnant it will be that matters 

Juliet, that's the reason why I tested, I was 7dp5dt and thought if it was going to be a bfp it would probably show something by then, if it puts your mind at rest then think about it


----------



## Juliet11

star, i think friday is my 7dp5dt, but as much as i think i want to test, i know waiting for the blood test will be better for me but it is GRUELING WAITING!!! plus if my frozen didn't work out, i don't want my weekend ruined. i always get super sad with a BFN, so maybe its better to find out on a monday haha cause who likes mondays anyway?! 

but i am hopeful! fingers crossed for me and B&B friends !!:D


----------



## HopeBT

Jackdoll- I think we will be having transfer on/about same day! I think if everything goes well, I will have it around 29-30th June :happydance:
I think Ashley, us 2, MrsHowley, Mnelson are waiting for transfer? Sorry if I forgot someone

Scooby- Very glad your scan went well, its awesome!

Secret and Star- I`ve never been pregnant before, so I cannot really understand what you`re going through, but please try to relax and enjoy being pregnant :cloud9: It is such a blessing :kiss:




JACKDOLL said:


> My goodness.... I am so delighted to hear your news Secret.. congratulations to you & your family xx
> 
> Ko happy your scan went well xx how far on are you?? I am doing ok.. lining check not to 21/06 so good bit to wait still.. then all being well transfer 29/06...
> 
> Star how you today? So I was in boots & seen the frer on offer!!! So I now have 4 tests. Still haven't decided if I'll test early! But them boyos cost me a fortune last time round!! Hehe
> 
> So who's all pupo?? And due for ET Next...
> (Sorry can't keep up)


----------



## HopeBT

Juliet- I have everything crossed for you! The wait is truly a torture but I think you are doing great and being strong. If you can hold off until Monday, maybe blood test would be a better way to know? 



Juliet11 said:


> star, i think friday is my 7dp5dt, but as much as i think i want to test, i know waiting for the blood test will be better for me but it is GRUELING WAITING!!! plus if my frozen didn't work out, i don't want my weekend ruined. i always get super sad with a BFN, so maybe its better to find out on a monday haha cause who likes mondays anyway?!
> 
> but i am hopeful! fingers crossed for me and B&B friends !!:D


----------



## Juliet11

thanks hope!!! 
yes i will wait till monday, despite how hard it is. 
monday isn't that far right?!?! its still wednesday night here, but come morning it will be only 4 days till i test. and then they call in the afternoon.


----------



## star25

Juliet I think you're right, that sounds best for you, just keep busy, I'll wish tine goes quick for you! 

Hooe, thank you, you're exactly right, time to stop worrying and start enjoying being pregnant 

I'm looking forward to all your transfers and cheering you all on xx


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, I need to have a mini rant 
2 of my friends know about the ivf and bfp, one (who had his own son through ivf) said he wouldn't say congratulations until after the scan after what happened last time, another friend is a mummy friend who I have been friends with for a year, she said she won't say good luck yet in case anything happens! 
Am I being over sensitive because these comments really annoyed me, I don't want thst negativity! What happened last time was nothing to do with ivf or doesn't mean it will happen again, (it was a blighted ovum at the first scan) I'm just really irritated by these comments like they don't believe this will be all OK which is what I am trying to focus on 

Sorry ladies had to get it off my chest and know you wouldn't mind


----------



## HopeBT

To be honest, it would have really upset me too, especially after what you have went through to this BFP. I personally find IVF journey very rough and a BFP deserve every kind of celebration and positivity. 
Please do not let other people's negativity get to you, even though its easier said than done, but trust me, you deserve all the best :kiss:



star25 said:


> Hi ladies, I need to have a mini rant
> 2 of my friends know about the ivf and bfp, one (who had his own son through ivf) said he wouldn't say congratulations until after the scan after what happened last time, another friend is a mummy friend who I have been friends with for a year, she said she won't say good luck yet in case anything happens!
> Am I being over sensitive because these comments really annoyed me, I don't want thst negativity! What happened last time was nothing to do with ivf or doesn't mean it will happen again, (it was a blighted ovum at the first scan) I'm just really irritated by these comments like they don't believe this will be all OK which is what I am trying to focus on
> 
> Sorry ladies had to get it off my chest and know you wouldn't mind


----------



## star25

Thank you hope, I agree 

On a better note, think I'm done with testing now, today's is the one on the right and is darker so I'll stop now I'm happy with them lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170601_071935.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats star! I'm so excited for you. I get what you are saying about your friends and you need to be surrounded by positivity right now!

Congrats secret!

Ashley it will be worth it!!

My transfer is 6 days away! Tomorrow is lining check and I'm worried that it won't be thick enough. Am I suppose to feel different? I thought I would feel bloated or full and I feel normal!

Anyone else transferring next week?


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Thanks hun! That's going to be wonderful to have two children so close in age to each other. As far as what your friends said, I understand being upset and it would have bothered me too. I think they're trying to say they're cautiously optimistic but really they should celebrate with you no matter what happens. The progression on those lines looks perfect!! :thumbup: Also, I had major hunger in the first week too, but now it comes and goes.

Juliet- Oh man, I'm sorry you're dealing with both types of progesterone. No fun! I don't know how you're holding out with testing but good job & I think waiting until Monday is a good idea. I'm rooting for you!

kjw- Things are really starting to move along for you now :) Good luck with the linin check on Monday! This is a really great thread with wonderful & supportive women :thumbup:

secret- I'm glad your tests look ok and that you're not stressing about it anymore. The first week or so after I found out was the worst, as far as my stress level. I tested twice a day because I just needed to reassure myself that everything was progressing. I finally relaxed after my third beta. But I totally understand where you're coming from. :hugs:

Ashley- Good luck with your labs today! Ugh, I hear you about the money. We were out of pocket too and it adds up so quickly. It's all worth it though!!

dogmommy- Good luck tomorrow! I felt no difference when my lining was thick so try not to worry. You're going to be fine. :hugs:

AFM, my next scan is scheduled for 6/14. Eeep! My beta yesterday was 7,514 so they won't test it anymore. Also, my progesterone went up to 30.6 from 24.9. :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, I felt the same before my last 2 lining checks and I was shocked to be ready, didn't expect to be! I didn't feel any different either 

Scooby, can't wait for your next scan, blood results are fab, so pleased for you, I agree I don't think they mean to sound negative, just annoyed me a bit 

Can't wait for all the next transfers!


----------



## S_secret

Star wow your lines are dark! I am going to wait like a good girl until tonight to test again. Beta tomorrow. Eeks!

Scooby I am so glad everything is going good for you! 

Dog mommy if you are worried about lining (I was too) I drank one glass on Pom juice everyday and that seemed to help it thicken up. I am sure your check will be all good though!

Everyone else I ant keep up with good luck and I can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## koj518

star - so sorry about their reactions :( 
When my sister was pregnant for the first time I got super super excited with her and she ended up miscarrying at 7w. Her 2nd (mmc 9w), 3rd (healthy girl), and 4th (healthy boy) times, we were both cautiously optimistic and I felt like I shouldn't get too excited because I'd make her disappointment worse if it happened again.. Not that I thought it would happen again or anything but I was just trying to protect my sister's feelings in a way... I think in a similar way, your friends are just trying to protect you!!!!! I'm certain that they only want the best for you!!!!! <3 

With that said, I totally get how you feel and you should vent away!!!!! :hugs:

Ashley - good luck with testing today!!! So excited things are picking up for you!! try to ignore the expenses although that is way easier said than done!!

Juliet - you and I are basically twins ;) I waited until my beta day too and just kept telling myself, one more day, one more day, one more day.... until it was finally beta day!! oh, and my beta was also on a Monday :) 

dogmommy - good luck with your lining check! You're so close to transfer day!!

secret - your beta will be awesome :D

scooby - yay for another scan in 2 weeks!! I bet you'll be able to hear a nice strong heartbeat! My next one is in 3 weeks!!


----------



## star25

That's true Ko, thank you x

Secret, I've got to wait til Tues for beta, are you still testing with frer?


----------



## S_secret

star25 said:


> That's true Ko, thank you x
> 
> Secret, I've got to wait til Tues for beta, are you still testing with frer?

Yes I am testing with frer and whatever else I have in the house lol. Yesterday was a squinter on ic and dollar store test. Frer are not squinters at all and I hope will be darker tonight. Stinks that you have to wait until Monday for beta. Wonder why it's so different?


----------



## star25

My clinic do otd 11dp5dt which is sat and they don't open weekends so I have to call them Monday with result and then bloods will be the next day as Its too much hassle arranging to get there on same day as calling them, it is a pain but means its only then just over 2 weeks til scan yay!


----------



## Juliet11

star, i am so sorry to hear your friends were being like that!!! this journey is already tough enough! friends need to be positive!!! well we are all rooting for you and so happy you got your bfp!! :D 

scooby & koj, thanks for the support! 
I think I will give myself a 2ww present haha. i could use a pedicure!


----------



## Juliet11

dogmommy, i felt no differences for my lining checks and they were all a go!


----------



## Juliet11

star, if i get BFP we will have similar due dates!! mine would be feb 11th i think


----------



## xx Emily xx

Secret - congratulations!! Sorry I'm a bit behind after working nights!! 

Star- those tests look great, I totally understand your friends reactions must have been so hard to deal with. But congratulations! I have total faith your scan will be great!! Look how lucky this thread has been for a start!! 

Juliet - good luck with testing! 


So I've totally got lost with this thread! Have I missed anyone PUPO? Whose next?


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, you are all the best! 

Juliet, mine is Feb 8th eek!

Emily, this is definitely a lucky thread, so glad to be part of it, I can't wait for my son but I'm going to be so nervous, my tests weren't ever this dark with dd and so much darker than the last bfp so I feel better


----------



## MrsHowley81

I've managed to catch up slightly!
It seems every time I look in someone gets a BFP, Hope this is a good sign. 
Congratulations Secret, How amazing!! You must be on Cloud 9.
Hope everyone else is good??
AFM, I am finding it quite difficult atm with only having 2 fertilised eggs there is a real possibility when I get the call in the morning that I have no embryos, but I am really trying to keep positive. So I went in to work today to keep myself busy. And it was a really good distraction.


----------



## star25

Hi Mrs, what day is it tomorrow for your embryos? I bet they're doing great, thinking positive thoughts for you


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Star! Day 3 tomorrow, so could well have transfer depending on the outcome.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Mrs - hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## koj518

MrsH - sending you and your embies positive vibes!!!! :dust:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mrs good luck for tomorrow... 

Star did you say son... ? Lines are amazing xx

Hope that will be great if we get transfer around the same time x

Just wanted to ask anyone who has had a FET... on the day of my transfer I have to phone to see how the thaw went & then if all ok make my way to the hospital... I have 2 frozen embryos.. has anyone ever experienced no transfer after the thaw? This is my worry at the minute. :(


----------



## Juliet11

Mrs, super smart to go into work and keep distracted and busy. I am also thinking positive thoughts for you!!!

Jack, i never had any problems with the thawing. I have had in 4 FETS over the years and they have never had to cancel or postpone. I can't remember, are you putting one or two in?


----------



## AshleyButters

Just checking in, because apparently if you don't check into this thread hourly you can miss A LOT :loopy: LOL 

Just had my day 3 bloods (today is CD2), Nurse put me on BCP and I start taking it tomorrow. Hopefully all my tests come back as normal, which puts me closer to qualifying for my multiple cycle plan. I have a hysteroscopy scheduled next Wed and then that wraps up testing for me. 


MrsHowley fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, I was hoping no one notice that, it was meant to say scan Haha! 

Mrs, I've had 4 fets too and never had a problem, sure you will be fine too 

Ashley, lol you're so right about this thread atm, things are moving along nicely for you, good news :)


----------



## Juliet11

star I noticed too!!! :D 

Ashley, yes a very happy and chatty thread. when i check in the mornings, i have to catch up on what the people in farther away time zones have been talking about during my night! hehe

well seeing is that it is june, i can say now that i'm testing this month! next week! and could be getting a BFP this month! so exciting to think. i am very hopeful as you all can see... might come back to bite me. it usually does....


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck with all the testing Ashley. X

Star I was wondering if you knew it was a male embryo. Lol. 

J I am transferring 1. But really depends what the quality is like on the day! If anything changes during the thaw then we will transfer 2 xx

So who's next for the 2ww & who's still in it xx. Sending positive vibes your way girls x

Afm weather is rubbish here in Ireland... some change from last week.. DD is fully potty trained day & night... the wee pet x and I'm just counting down the days to I introduce pills & have a lining check x


----------



## Juliet11

in four days i will know if my FET worked! i am so nervous ladies !!!!! i have had so many BFN, first almost two years, well 18 months of trying i had BFN one after the next. then i had a IVF fresh, put two in and got my twins! then 3 FETs (which took almost a year to get through them) to get my little one on the third try. oh and that third try we put 2 frosties in! only one took. 

here's hoping we all get our BFPs! 
TIA for all the support I know i will get monday if this didn't work out


----------



## star25

Have everything crossed for you Juliet! 

Jackdoll, that's very good for dd, how old is she? 

Anyone with bfps not really had cramping? I had a few light ones 6dp5dt but that's it really, should I be having more?


----------



## star25

I tested once more as had one frer left, it's not as dark as yesterdays, do you think I'm still OK?

Today's is on the right
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170602_081656.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## star25

Secret hope all goes well with beta today which I'm sure it will! How long do you have to wait for results?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning star. Try not to stress over testing/lines etc.. that's your bfp xx just try to enjoy every second (know it's easier said than done)
My daughter has just turned 2years 4months. For 6days now her pull up has been dry in the morning. She still gets a bottle of warm milk at night then jumps onto the potty after & does her pee. Pull up on & sleeps 7-7 sometimes 8... so that's 12/13 hrs... still keeping a pull up on at night for anther while... I think 

How's everything going today ladies x

What age is your twins & ds j x


----------



## S_secret

Thanks star. I should get the results today. I am not feeling confident. I have continued taking tests 8dp darker 9dp lighter and this am barely a squinter. I think something bad is happening. I am so worried.


----------



## Kjw26

Ashley-good luck with all of your testing! That's exciting you are getting so close to starting now!

Jackdoll-congrats on the potty training, it sounds like she is doing great!:thumbup:

Star and Secret-I have everything crossed that you both get strong betas!! It is so hard not to worry about everything but try not to. Sending you both good vibes!

Juliet-you are so tough holding out to test! Hoping time goes fast these next few days and you get some great news! I'm so torn on whether I will test early or not when that time comes, I bought some fers just in case lol


----------



## scoobybeans

mrs h- I had the same fear going into my 3 day transfer because we only had 2 fertilize and my clinic didn't give us any updates after that. But on the day of the transfer we ended up getting an 8-cell & a 9-cell. FX both are good and you can transfer tomorrow!

jack- I've heard they've made huge improvements on thawing embies so try not to worry. You'll be fine! Also, well done on potty training your DD. :thumbup:

Ashley- Congrats on starting BCP! I hope your test results are good and you're cleared to start soon.

Juliet- Do you have something planned for this weekend to stay busy/keep your mind off things? Fingers crossed so hard for you!

star- I did have cramps for a few days but then they went away. I get them now on and off but very light. I wouldn't worry about the tests. I didn't get good progression on FRER after the first couple of tests. I had 3 tests in a row that looked the same to me. OTOH my internet cheapies were giving me great progression at that point. :shrug: So I stopped using FRER because they were driving me nuts. I think you're fine.

secret- Just like I said to star, FRER gave me crappy progression. Also, is it possible that both of your embies took and then one didn't keep growing, so your HCG dipped a little? I'm still very hopeful for you hun! The tests are so subjective.


----------



## October_baby

dog mommy - I hope your lining check went as planned today. I felt no different with my lining and it was pretty thick. 

Juliet - I have everything crossed for you! 

Star- Tuesday will be here before you know it! Have you tested anymore. I tested 2 or 3 times until the lines got darker. haha. obsessed with poas

kjw- Good luck with the lining check Monday!

Ashley- Good luck with your labs today! Congrats on starting BCP, you're closer to the finish line :thumbup:

Scooby- Yes, the scan is June 13th not july. haha. I shouldnt post in the wee hours of the morning. haha. Good Luck on your second scan. :happydance:

MrsHowley81 - Good Luck today! I am sending virtual hugs and good vibes your way. :hugs:

Im 15dp5dt and still having a little cramping throughout the day. Not too painful but I have a high tolerance for pain. No bleeding. Just cramping in lower abdomen. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## S_secret

Just to update. It's negative. Guess they just couldn't hang on. Our ttc journey is over.


----------



## star25

Oh secret I'm so so sorry, I know nothing I can say will help you right now but know we're all here xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello everyone?
I am so sorry Secret to see what you are going through, I really have no Idea. I had a negative 7 months ago and that totally broke my heart so I can't imagine what it must be like to go from a positive to then have lost that. I am sending you a massive virtual hug.
How is everyone else holding out?
Thank-you all so much for your reassurance the last couple of days, I would love to say it put my mind at ease but it didn't and needless to say I had a restless night.
But my clinic called nice and early with an update, and they both made it so I am so happy right now, I had a 6 cell and an 8 cell this morning and had both transferred (day 3) today. The 8 cell had turned in to a 9 cell by the time we got there. Feeling positive right now.


----------



## Juliet11

oh secret i am SO SORRY and so sad to hear this. i know nothing i can say will help. sending hugs. we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Juliet11

Kj, i suggest waiting to test! but i know some friends it is better for them to test. i just can't have false hopes i guess. even if my beta is positive monday, they will reteset wednesday and then i will feel good if those numbers have doubled. it is such a long and hard process!

scooby, yes i decided to reorganize the kids playroom. get a better toy storage solution, donate toys they don't use, etc. it'll help keep my mind busy and not stressing as much about my testing. although as i type this, i really want to go buy a test right now!!!!! AHHHH


----------



## JACKDOLL

Secret, I'm so sorry. Xxxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mrs H, congratulations on PUPO... embryos sound perfect. X


----------



## dogmommy

Secret I'm so sorry to hear your news. I know there are no words that help.

Congrats MrsH on PUPO!

Juliet fingers crossed for you!! You are so strong not testing!

Ashley yay I'm glad that you started the BCP. Now it will start going by quick.

October sorry I'm no help but I've read a million times that cramps are normal thru the first trimester. 

Thanks everyone for putting my mind at ease. Lining came back at 9.1! I guess that's good bc Dr said we will transfer Wednesday.


----------



## Kjw26

Secret-I am so incredibly sorry to hear this...I know nothing can make it any better but know that I am thinking of you! This is such a tough journey that we go through. Sending you lots of hugs:hugs:

MrsH-congrats on being pupo!!


----------



## star25

October, I had similar cramps with dd, try and get some rest and stay hydrated xx

Mrs, congratulations on being pupo! Perfect embies, glad it went well


----------



## AshleyButters

Secret- thinking of you. 
Dogmommy- Excited for Wed! You and hubby doing anything for your anniversary? I have a hysteroscopy scheduled Wed, I think my husband and I will go out for a very nice dinner for our anniversary.

My Day 3 tests came back all normal, which is a huge relief. I knew they would be normal but if any of our testing comes back as abnormal we are disqualified from the plan we want. Started my first day of BCP. It def feels like things are happening now! So excited!


----------



## Juliet11

I had a wave of nausea this morning... would that be too early for 7 days past 5dt? 
i know i am probably just symptom spotting and being crazy :dohh:


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet, I had waves 6dp5dt and the morning of 7dp which is why I tested, sounds promising for you


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley that's great about your day 3 tests! One step closer. Good luck with your hysterscopy and a nice dinner sounds lovely. Hubby and I are going to get lunch and go see a movie after transfer then home to relax!


----------



## star25

Ashley, glad to hear your day 3 tests were all good :thumbup:

Juliet 2 more sleeps! 

October I am having more cramps this evening too, hope you're feeling ok


----------



## Juliet11

star, i needed that reminder, thank you!!! i was getting antsy today. but seriously, in 2 days time i will get the call from the clinic nurse! 
and if its bad news, they usually set up the next time to start a fet a couple months later... hoping it is good news though! 
thanks for the support ladies! 

dogmommy, when is your fet? lunch and a movie sound like a great way to relax!!! smart thinking!


----------



## dogmommy

Juliet so close!

My FET is Wednesday... 3 days away! I'll have a whole week off so I can try to take it easy and hopefully that will be the trick this time.


----------



## HopeBT

Secret, I am so very sorry to hear about it :(


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck this week Juliet & Dogmummy xxx


----------



## Juliet11

Jack, thanks! by this time tomorrow I will know, so nervous


----------



## JACKDOLL

Juliet how many days past are you? 
Everything crossed....xxx


----------



## star25

Good luck Juliet! where abouts are you? Just wondering about the time difference


----------



## scoobybeans

October- I've had cramping (with no bleeding) on and off throughout, and sometimes it's quite strong. I spoke to my doctor and she said it's normal. It's just your uterus making room. Try not to worry!

secret- Thinking of you :hugs:

mrs h- Congrats on being PUPO! :dust: 6 and 9 cell sounds great.

Juliet- I'm glad you found ways to keep busy (and organized lol). Best of luck today on your beta!

dogmommy- Excited for your FET on Wednesday!

Ashley- Glad your day 3 tests came back normal. :thumbup:

star- Is your beta today or tomorrow? How are you feeling?


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone! i'll report back this afternoon. my stomach is all woozy feeling but i think it's nerves!

Jack, i'm 10 days past 5dt 
star, california. 7am here now, just got back from labs :)
scooby, super organized playroom, a trip to ikea helped :D


----------



## star25

Scooby, I'm not feeling too bad thank you, last night and this morning was getting a little stabbing pain to one side but that's stopped now boobs hurt on and off but not much, I think mainly I'm tired 
Beta is tomorrow, eek!


----------



## Juliet11

can i just stop staring at my phone??? geesh.... final stretch!


----------



## star25

That will be me tomorrow! Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Kjw26

Good luck today Juliet!! Hope you get some great news very soon!


----------



## Juliet11

well................. beta was 6. She said it probably won't work out, but having me test wednesday....


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry juliet. I don't know much about betas but keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Juliet11

Thanks Dogmommy, 
i think it means i'm have a chemical? some clinics i've read won't even consider it working out unless beta is over 10. 
6 is so low that i should just consider it a BFN and move on. but of course now curious what wednesday beta will say.


----------



## star25

Sorry Juliet it wasn't what you hoped for, will keep everything crossed for weds though x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sorry to hear that Juliet, got everything crossed for weds


----------



## JACKDOLL

I don't know anything about Betas. It's just hpt for me then a scan at 6w if bfp. Xx
Good luck for Wednesday xx


----------



## Kjw26

oh Juliet, I'm so sorry it's not the news you were hoping to get. Hoping and praying that you get some good news on wed :hugs:


----------



## Juliet11

thanks ladies!
do you think there still could be a chance??? i think the chances of a viable pregnancy are probably a no. but technically a 6 beta is a yes, but barely. and for someone having treatments, it should be much higher... 
i wish this was my month but i need to accept that it wasn't. had one little cry about it. it can be just such an emotional process, as you all understand!


----------



## star25

Juliet, I'm not great with Betas but I think there's a chance it could double, I hope it does for you 

Just had my blood test, was funny cos the nurse took me to the ward where you go to wait for transfers and ec, I thought it was strange but then thought that's where they were doing blood test and she said to undress from the waist down and put the gown on, ermm where are you taking this blood from?! Haha then she realised when she saw the look on my face :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Juliet I am so sorry to hear your Beta wasn't what you hoped for, I really hope there is a chance for you!! IVF is so tough especially when your faced without the end result that you had really hoped for.

Star fingers are crossed for you. How many did you have transferred?

AFM I'm now 4dp 3dt and I'm not going mad yet, not sure if I have symptoms or my imagination is running away or if it's the pessaries, but my ovaries are still there I can definitely feel them and get a bit uncomfortable when I need to pee. And I feel warmer than usual but not the hot flushes that you get with DR it not horrible like that. I'm not sure if I'm a bit crampy if if it's my ovaries. But I'm trying to enjoy being unofficially pregnant. DH summed it up lovely the other day when I realised it would be a 3 day transfer, I said it's another 2 days extra for the TWW abd he said it was another 2 days of being pregnant, so I'm going with it. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Hope did your embryo make it? I really hope so! 

Scooby you had 3 day too! Did you remember any symptoms etc this early on.


----------



## star25

Hcg is 916! now just waiting for a phone call for scan date


----------



## scoobybeans

Juliet- I'm sorry you're dealing with a possible chemical :hugs: I do know one person who started out at a 6 and is now 25 weeks pregnant. She did an IUI and just had a really late implanter. So it is possible, but try and prepare yourself too just in case. I'll be rooting for you!

mrs h- I'm glad your TWW is going well so far. I also really enjoyed being PUPO! I even talked to my embies :haha: My two major symptoms were cramps at 4-6dp3dt and bad migraines for two or three days right around the same time. I also got heart palpitations and dizziness very early on. Good luck!!!

star- Wow, that is a MONSTER beta! How many dpt are you again? Any chance it split in two...? :haha:

How's everyone else doing today? It's super rainy and blah in NY today. Wish I was back in bed snuggled up with my dogs and my hubby! :sleep:


----------



## star25

Haha Scooby, my sister just asked the same, I'm 15dp5dt though so quite a later beta! 

It's so wet and windy here too and I am mega tired, I can't wait to be home


----------



## koj518

secret - :hug: I hope you're taking some time to take care of yourself

juliet - FETs are known to have low HCG so like scooby said, there's still a slight hope but at the same time I don't want to give you false hope.. I'm rooting for you! 

MrsH - yay! you're half way through the TWW! When is your otd?

Star - WOW!! congrats! you're about 10dp5dt right??? that is a HUGE beta!

Scooby - rainy, cold, and gross in Boston too :( How is it June and only 50 degrees...!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Oh, okay I didn't know you were that far already. I looked back and my 16dp3dt beta was 702 (the day before yours) so that seems way more normal now lol. How are you feeling so far? Hope you get a scan soon!

koj- Seriously, this is not helping my sleepiness lol. It's 54 here. I feel bad for anyone who planned a wedding around now thinking it would be sunny and warm!


----------



## koj518

star - oops! our posts crossed paths! yes, 900s around 20dpo sounds perfect!!

scooby - seriously!!!! isn't it basically summer in few weeks??


----------



## Kjw26

Star- that is so awesome!! Congrats on such s strong beta!!:happydance:

Mrsh-it sounds like you have a great mind set for the tww! Are you going to test early or wait for your beta?


----------



## dogmommy

Great beta star! Can't wait for you to get a scan.

MrsH that's a great way to think of it. I can't wait to be PUPO tomorrow too.

I'm so anxious today with transfer date tomorrow. I'm over thinking everything. I'm on baby aspirin and I'm worried about eating the pineapple I brought to work bc I don't want my blood to be too thin :dohh:

Sorry to hear about your weather star and scooby so weird its been warmer than usual around us!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, very relieved! 

Scooby, I'm mainly feeling so so tired, Hungry and now dizzy, not a lot of nausea yet so that's good lol


----------



## October_baby

Juliet- I'm so sorry your beta wasn't what you had expected and hoped for. However, I do believe you still have a chance. Crazier things have happened to people. You're not out yet :hugs:

mrs h- You're PUPO ( I'm late...i know.haha) Congratulations. Ive had cramping on and off still to this day. Ive been told that its a good sign and not to worry. 

star- Whoop! Whoop! Congratulations on your Beta! That is a fantastic number. :happydance:

scooby- Thanks for the tip on cramping. I was totally paranoid a few days ago and decided to test again on a digital. It said pregnant so I went to bed with a little mental relief. 

Scooby & koj- Its seriously only in the 50s? That is cold for June!! lol I would be snuggled in a coat, hat, and scarf haha. It's pretty warm here in TN

Dog mommy- You got this girl! Just relax and think positive (easier said than done, i know) Your transfer will go as planned tomorrow and you will be PUPO before you know it. Sending good vibes your way:hugs:

Nothing is happening on my end. Im impatiently counting down the days until I can see how many are growing in the oven; and to see his/her/their heartbeat(s). 7 more days to go. June 13th please hurry :coffee:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks guys!! My OTD is the 15th, I am going to try and wait until then, but I'll probably test a couple of days early!! I'm feeling quietly positive this time round, last time I was testing 3dp 5dt and got negatives the whole time. But everything that went wrong last has been overcome, I'm in a lucky position as it's worked for me in the past so it really is 50/50.


----------



## star25

Thank you October, I can't wait for your scan either! 

Dogmommy, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will go perfectly! 

Mrs, it's good you feel positive, I tested all negatives last cycle too which was awful so it was good to wait longer this time and see a proper bfp 

My scan is June 22nd which would have been my dad's 65th birthday so I'm hoping this is a good sign! Only 2 weeks 2 days to wait


----------



## koj518

star - we have a similar wait until our next scan as mine is 6/21. Let's try to keep each other company so we don't drive ourselves insane!!! 

dogmommy - good luck tomorrow!!!!

october - cant wait for your scan! I'm going to live vicariously through you and scooby who have scans before me during my long wait!!!

MrsH - Yay for positive feelings!!! teach me your ways! I'm always miss negative.. haha


----------



## star25

Would love to ko, how many weeks will you be then?


----------



## koj518

star - I'll be 10w3d!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone for the support and hugs!!!!!! i had another little cry today. just emotional time. i thought all my tiredness for sure would mean a BFP. i'll report back tomorrow....

star, i am SO HAPPY for you!!!! yay!!!! what good numbers!!!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

How exciting that you'll be having your scans soon. It's always nerve wracking waiting to see that little baby on the screen but such a magical moment.


koj I don't know what's happened this tim, it's just been so much more similar to the cycle that I got pregnant with my son. My last cycle was awful, I think I knew from the start it wasn't going to work, it was horrible. At least this way even if it doesn't work out I've done everything I can.


----------



## star25

Mrs, it's so strange cos this bfp cycles I felt like I did with dd, not so much physically but I just felt different in myself, my blighted ovum cycle and bfn cycle I didn't feel like this, it's hard to explain but I know you know what I mean! 

Thank you Juliet, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and looking out for your update


----------



## Juliet11

What's annoying is i feel a bit woozy, and super super tired. Maybe it is all the meds. They gave me a choice to continue till tomorrows test results and I decided to continue just in case. 

For those who have done multiple FETs, how many months/cycles were there between FETs for you? In the past I think I had 4 or 5 months between. Just thinking when I will be back for try #2.


----------



## star25

Juliet, I had a bfn fet and transfer was 16th March, this transfer was 23rd may 
I had to have a withdrawal bleed after stopping the meds then I started on my cycle after that :hugs:


----------



## Juliet11

star, that was quick between and SO glad how things turned out this time for you :) :) hope i can quickly get back into my clinic for another FET. 
were you on lupron or anything like that? this cycle i did not do lupron, but i did in the past and may consider it again because i had success in the past.


----------



## star25

Thank you Juliet, I wasn't on lupron, on cd4 I had baseline and started estrogen, 8 days later lining was thick enough so I started progesterone and had transfer a week later, it did seem to happen quicker this time!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi everyone,, trying to read through a lot of posts... think I'm caught up lol

Good luck today Juliet xx 

Star happy everything going well for you x

So if my af had not showed up by yesterday I had to phone clinic... off course the month your looking it to come IT DID NOT COME.... how frustrating... it's never late... always on time.... never lets me down.... how does this happen..??
I phoned clinic they advised to phone by Thursday if still no af... I've to start the tablets on Saturday. So obviously this won't be happening if no AF... :(


----------



## star25

Oh how annoying jackdoll, I know how you feel, mine always takes forever, will it not be able to start at all? Sorry just trying to understand!


----------



## scoobybeans

dogmommy- Good luck today!!!

star- I'm glad you don't have any nausea yet. Hope it holds off for you!

October- I was so nervous and worried the first week too. It took the wonderful women on this site to talk me off the ledge lol. But I kept POAS for a lot longer than I probably needed to ;) Your scan is the day before mine! How far along will you be?

mrs h- I'm so glad you're feeling positive. Just over a week until your OTD. So exciting!

Juliet- I have everything crossed that you get good news today! But if it doesn't work out this time it's so nice that you can do another FET. How many frosties do you have left?

jack- Ugh, AF has the worst timing! Really hope your cycle doesn't get thrown off now.

AFM, I'm sitting here sipping on peach ginger tea to try and settle my stomach. :sick: I'm 6w4d today so I guess I was due for this...


----------



## Juliet11

jack, sorry it didn't come! how frustrating!!!!!

scooby, thank you!!! i stlil have 11 left!! but only 5 are quality they use for a program I am in that I pay for the first FET, and then if that doesn't work, they pay for up to two more! so at least i have that to be happy about....

star, how are you feeling? any symptoms?

dogmommy, any updates??


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star, I don't really know what will happening! I'm just assuming if no af then I can't start these tablets on Saturday (think it's the estrogen pills) 

Scooby high5 to the sickness... even though it sucks.. xx


----------



## star25

Scooby, 6w4d was when my nausea started with dd! 

Juliet, any news? that sounds like a good programme you're in


----------



## Juliet11

star, went in 6am for bloodwork... now waiting by phone again. 2 week wait is a pain but this 2 day wait (monday beta to today beta) is the worst!!!! i've been stress eating, tired, cranky with my kids :( the usually don't call till afternoon but monday she was able to call late morning. so i feel like i am in limbo all day but i think we all know the answer, it didn't stick. so now trying to get myself excited for when they calendar me for the next FET.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks everyone! Transfer went well and we have two embryos on board :) now just have to wait till beta on the 19th!

Juliet thinking of you today. Fingers crossed it's a good number for you! If not I'll be here cheering on for next FET.

Jack how frustrating! I had it happen once when AF went mia! 

Scooby I'm so sorry to hear about the MS. Ugh that's got to be a bad feeling :(

Star, ko, October, and scooby so excited for all your scans coming up!

Sorry if I missed someone!


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy-congratulations on being pupo!! Hope you are having a nice relaxing day!

Scooby-sorry you are feeling sick but it has to be bittersweet, I can't wait to be at that point again!

Juliet-hoping you get some good news today but if by chance it's not I hope you can get started on another fet quickly!

Jack doll-that's so frustrating! I hope it shows up soon so you can get going on schedule.

Afm- I just had my first lining check and they said it was above 8 and that it looked beautiful! My next check is Friday. I'm just thankful everything is still on track for transfer next Friday!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Scooby Yay for feeling sick!! &#65533;&#65533;

KJ great news on the lining. 

Juliet Fingers crossed you get some news soon hope the FET can get started soon, it will give you something to focus on. 

Jack stupid AF all we ever dream of is having late AF and as soon as you need it to be on time it decides to go AWOL. 

Dogmymmy Woo!! Congratulations on being unofficially pregnant!! &#65533;&#65533;

Hello everyone else hope things are good for you all.

Driving myself nuts, not sure I should be getting all these symptoms so early, I'm in new territory as I've never had a 3dt before, it could be my imagination, the Utrogestan or I could actually be pregnant, which I'm trying not to get too excited about in case I don't get the result I want, but I've got sore nipples but only slightly, getting back ache on and off, got the slightly sick feeling, and I'm pretty sure I've got the metallic taste in my mouth, with the sore gums and a stupid red face which I never got with DS but it could be in my head or the Utrogestan. Going crazy but in a good way. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## October_baby

dogmommy- Congratulations on being PUPO!!!

star- Cant wait until your scan as well. This is all so exciting. 

Scooby- I'm so sorry you are having horrible MS. But its a good sign, Moobley is doing awesome. Tell us all of your remedies and secrets so we can use them, when and if MS kicks in. I will be 6wks and 3 days when I go in for my scan. Im so anxious and excited. My mom and DH think it is twins. Im thinking just one. I don't really feel anything other than cramping. 

mrs h- Not long. You have a little over a week. So a few more nights of sleep. I am so happy to you have really positive and good vibes about this cycle.

KJW- Awesome news about your lining! Everything is right on track for you! :happydance:

Juliet- Thinking of you. :hugs:

jack- AF truly is a witch. She does what she wants, when she wants. Keeping everything crossed for you so that you can start Saturday.


----------



## star25

Mrs, how many dpt are you now? they sound like promising symptoms, excited for you 

Dogmommy, yay congratulations on being pupo, hope you've had a restful day after 

Kj, glad lining check went well, sounds nice and thick, Fri will be here before you know it and then transfer! 

Jackdoll, any news on af yet? 

Afm, my main symptom is tiredness, it's awful, I know I'm still up in the night with dd and yesterday nd today she was up at 5 but I still had a 90 minute nap When she did and it's just never ending tiredness 
This morning when I woke up my boobs were hurting a bit but my whole chest ached liked something heavy had been on it all night. Once I got up and started moving about it easier but that wasn't fun! 
I had some cramping in the night when up with dd 
It was worrying as it was on my right side exactly where and how I user to get af pain but it was gone by the time I woke up. Sometimes I'm really hungry and get dizzy when really tired. 
Nothing is constant though apart from the tiredness and no nausea since a week ago when was just a few waves, I'm thinking thst might start when it did with dd over 6 weeks


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks October, I think it helps to try and be positive but I still get doubts.
Star I hope you manage to get some decent rest in, it's not easy being pregnant. I'm currently 5dp 3dt, I had similar symptoms with DS but that was 5-6dp 5dt.


----------



## dogmommy

Kj great news about the lining! Transfer will be here before you know it.

MrsH it really is a roller-coaster during the tww. Im a symptom spotter too so I know how you feel!

Star I hope you can get some rest. It's a good sign tho!

October I can't wait to hear. I hope two little beans for you!

Ashley Happy Anniversary! How did your test go?


----------



## JACKDOLL

star no nothing yet, I've to phone either way tomorrow.. hope you get about 15hrs sleep tonight! Now wouldn't that be great :) 

Dogmommy congratulations on pupo. everything crossed xxx

MrsH are you testing early? Symptoms sound good :)

October when is your scan.. ?

Kj good luck for Friday. Sounds perfect 

Thinking of you Juliet. X

Still no AF.. I'll check in tomorrow let you's know what's happening xx


----------



## October_baby

JACKDOLL- Its June 13th


----------



## Juliet11

everyone, thanks for all the support!!! seriously am bummed, as i just got the call that beta was a 4 (went down 2 so a 6 on monday a 4 today), but it would be harder if i didn't have my B&B support group, thanks ladies!!!

only thing weird is they want me to test again in a week....? has anyone had that happen before?

my new FET will be the week of july 30th. i am definitely going to focus on that, yay!


----------



## JACKDOLL

October not long to wait... so exciting x

Juliet I don't know nothing about betas.. I'm sorry it wasn't what you hoped for. Your plan sounds really good.. good for you starting in July again xxx 

Maybe tmi but I wiped last night and had red so thought that was my af.. then this morning nothing! There's been no more from that wipe... I'll phone clinic on my break and let them know...


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that Juliet but not long until your next fet, keep us updated 

Jackdoll, let us know what clinic says, hope you have some answers soon! Very frustrating for you


----------



## JACKDOLL

So I got into work & my af started full flow. I phoned the clinic, everything back on track and to follow the schedule as planned :)

lining check 21/06 & all being well transfer 29/06. I'm getting excited :)

How's everyone today.. who all is in the 2ww xx 

Star when is your next scan x


----------



## star25

Glad all is back on track jackdoll! excited for you to have transfer very soon! 
My scan is 22nd June so 2 weeks today, going to be an absolute bag of nerves! 
I'm still so tired and very light headed this morning, taking this as a good sign


----------



## scoobybeans

Juliet- I'm sorry it didn't work out this time hun :hugs: But at least your body knows what to do if something isn't right. And 11 frosties, wow! 7/30 will be here before you know it :)

dogmommy- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:

kjw- Glad your lining check went well. Just over a week until your transfer, woohoo!

mrs h- Is Utrogestan progesterone? If so then yeah, it does mimic tons of pregnancy symptoms. I didn't feel sick or have the metallic taste but I did have sore/hard nipples for a few days. :blush:

October- I'm thinking one for you as well, for some reason. But you never know... So excited for your scan!

star- Your symptoms are so similar to what mine were then. Fatigue has been my #1 from the beginning and doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I'm usually in bed by 9:30 or so. The sore boobs started at around 5 weeks for me, and they are WAY worse when I first wake up.

jack- Hooray! Transfer in 3 weeks, that's awesome!

AFM, had bloodwork this morning for progesterone and asked them to check my HCG too. It's still a week until my scan and I just needed a little reassurance today. I wish the worry went away but it's pretty constant. I do try and stay positive though and do lots of visualizing that everything is progressing normally. My MS really isn't bad yet, I shouldn't have complained! Just feel like I'm about to be sick and then it passes. I've been eating saltines, drinking peach ginger tea & sucking on preggie pop drops. So far all of those things are keeping it at bay. :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Ahh I'm with you with the reassurance Scooby, I'm sure beta is wonderfully high! Let us know how you get on 
I'm dreading ms starting, with dd I want actually sick until 40 weeks but I felt sick every day 6-14 weeks, I couldn't drink tea blackcurrant or juice or any kind so just stuck to water til it passed, so relieved when it did! 

Mrs, sorry I can't remember when you're otd is and if you will test early?


----------



## AshleyButters

Jack- super frustrating! That literally happened to me with this past AF. Been praying for 2 1/2 years for her not to show up and the 1 freakin time you want it to come it is late! LOL

Dogmommy- Fingers crossed for you! Hope all went well for you yesterday! How many embryos did you transfer?

Scooby- Ahhhh poor girl! Sorry I don't have any tips for the MS! Hope it at least subsides for you!

Juliet- Sounds like you are in a good program to get 2 more FET's on them!!!!

AFM- I had my hysteroscopy yesterday and everything was normal. Doctor found some small polyps in my uterus but said they shouldn't affect the IVF. He said if I wanted they could remove them or they could just leave them. I trust him and left them alone. But as soon as I left I wish that I would have asked him to remove them. The reason I didn't want him to remove them is because I had to have a full bladder for the procedure and didn't think I would last much longer holding it lol. 

I start stimming the night that we have a wedding to attend. I am hoping I can find a secluded place to give myself the shots without people asking what I am doing. Not trying to tell a lot of people about the IVF.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Jack phew!! Great news AF turned up. Get the wheels turning. 

Scooby It will be such a relief when you finally see your baby, it is a worry all the time. I had a condition in my pregnancy which was scary and meant I had 10 scans and that feeling of worry always stays but then the relief and joy of seeing your baby is so rewarding. Yes it's the progesterone it's a pesky little bugger playing tricks.

Ashley Great news. Good Luck

Star My test day is a week today!!! Eeeek! I would like to wait it out until then it's my DH Nans birthday and she is no longer with us, but if I do test early I will wait as long as possible.

AFM Not much to report, sore nipples, slight lower back ache, very slight cramps in my abdomen and I did have a streak of brown when I wiped today. So who knows.


----------



## star25

Ashley, glad it went well, I had a polyp which wasn't removed, holding your pee is the worst! 

Mrs, ooh definitely sounds good, hoping that's implantation bleeding, fingers crossed for you


----------



## AshleyButters

I realized that I missed a few pages! Holy smokes, I don't log in 1 day and I miss entire pages sheesh! hahah

Dogmommy- Thank you! Happy belated anniversary to you too! We ended up just having some carry out thai food, hubby was too tired to go out. (He works 10-12hr days M-F....so I gave him some slack lol)!

Jack-glad AF finally showed up!!!!

Juliet- Sorry you didn't get your BFP this cycle. :(


----------



## koj518

How's everyone doing on this board?? 

MrsH - are you going to test soon?? 

Where is everyone in their cycles?? I'm so behind!!


----------



## Juliet11

hey everyone!
any updates??? 

i'm excited, my clinic called to calendar with me, and my next FET is august 3rd. we are doing a more medicated cycle, like what worked for me in 2015. i don't want to do more meds, but will do what i need to. 
i am excited now that i have it to look forward to. my meds start early july, so it feels like things will get rolling quickly! 

is anyone else doing a july or august FET?


----------



## dogmommy

Jack I'm glad you're back on track!

Ashley I'm glad your test went well!

Scooby how did you make out on your lab work?

Juliet I'm glad you are going back to the successful protocol. August will be here before you know it.

AFM 2dp5dt and nothing to really report. One stabbing pain that lasted a second (with endo I feel like this is pretty normal) the days are dragging. I keep going back and forth if I will test before beta on the 19th.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ashley it really is so frustrating but back on track.. are you scheduled for transfer around the same time as me 29/06...? Don't worry about your first shot you will be grand. Is it an injection?

Dogmummy the 2ww is dreadful, I've bought 4 tests but going to try not to use them lol.. I had a sharp pain for few seconds 3dp5dt with my bfp..

Juliet happy you don't have to wait too long... I'm sure new girls will be on board soon for July/August x

Koj I've just started estrogen pills today for my upcoming FET cycle. Lining check 21/06 & transfer all being well 29/06.. where are you in your cycle?

How's all the bfp girls? Xx have you's got your due dates? 

Do any of you girls find that you get extra hair in places you do not need nor want? Since I've started this journey in 2013 I just keep getting more hair during/after treatment. So annoying... xx

Happy to be starting estrogen today.. that's another step closer.


----------



## star25

Juliet, glad you have a date to work towards now 

Dogmommy, I had stabbing pains with dd, I was the same going back and forth about testing til I couldn't cope and caved! 

Jackdoll, yay on starting estrogen, not long til lining check, bet it's perfect! 
I'm not too bad thank you, having a lot of knee and leg pain, very bad leg cramps but otherwise doing OK!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Everyone How are you all?

Koj I am waiting as long as possible before testing? I will try and leave it until at least 11dp. I am finding it not so bad on the not testoing front, I think having a BFN has definitely made a differnce to how I feel about it this time. Tomorrow will be the same timeline when I tested with my DS and got a positive.

Juliet I am so please things are going to move quickly for you, It will give you something to focus on. Whic is much needed after what you have been through.

Dogmommy Stay strong, the TWW is so tough.

AFM I started having strong cramps the early hours of this morning and it has continued on and off for most of the day, I am now getting silmilar pains in my boobs, so either AF is coming or something is happening in there!! Not sure which one yet. I


----------



## AshleyButters

Juliet- I will be doing a July IVF cycle, ER is going to take place sometime in the week of July 2nd.

Jackdoll, I am a bit behind you, I will start stimming June 24 :) ER will take place week of July 2nd

Hubby had his SA today, and they just called me and said he had 135million count, so that was the last part of our puzzle. We needed over 100,000 count to qualify for the program! I knew he had millions so I wasn't worried. But the nurse did tell me that he had 3% motility and that the Doctor likes 4% motility. (Or it could have been 30% motility) But anywho, this means we will more than likely be doing ICSI. 

I had already planned on doing ICSI as it is included with our program.

Hope everybody is having a lovely saturday!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Hi all! How is everyone doing? How are the PUPO ladies? How are you preggo ladies?

It seems like a lot has been going on. I'm going to have to go back and catch up. 

AFM - I'm in the last TWW before I start down-reg. I have about a week left, I think. Can't wait! When AF shows up, I call my clinic and then they will give me the dates for getting started with the scans and moving towards ER. I think we are still looking at a mid-July ER/ET.


----------



## star25

Mrs, you have some promising symptoms there good idea to wait to test for as long as possible, have everything crossed for you 

Ashley, great sa! glad to hear you're now in the programme, lots of luck to you 

Db not long now then for you, I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Kjw26

Hey! How is everyone doing?

Scooby-hope you are doing well and hope your blood tests all came back great last week!

Mrs-your symptoms sound so promising! Hope you can survive these last few days before you find out!

Ashley- so glad your hysteroscopy went well and you are on track to start soon!

Afm:I just started pio shots last night and we are all set to transfer one embryo on Friday!:happydance:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kj good luck for Friday.. hope everything works out for you.. 

Star how many weeks are you now? Xx cramps are awlful 

Dbz not long now.. be July before you know it xx

Ashley excited for you to get started.. sounds like a good programme. Few days behind me then for planned transfer

Mrs h symptoms sounds promising.. I can't decide if I'll test on the same day I tested with my dd... 

Dogmummy how you feeling? Will you test early?? How many dp are you?

Afm I started estrogen pills on sat and very sick on them.. can't eat at all. Nausea feeling is not nice! Wondering should I take them at night instead of morning!


----------



## star25

Kj, good luck Fri! Exciting time 

Jackdoll I'm 5w4d today, tiredness is taking over the cramps, I used to get sick on the estrogen when I first took them but was OK after a while


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- I'm so glad your hysteroscopy went well & that you qualify for the program. Keep an eye on those polyps. I had a 7mm that grew to over 1cm and had to get removed.

mrs h- Symptoms sound very promising! I'm anxious for you to test lol

Juliet- So glad you've scheduled the next FET. Not long to wait at all! I think it always makes sense to go back to what worked the first time.

jack- You're getting so close to FET now! I didn't get sick from estrogen but it did make me sleepy so I took it at night. 

db- I'm glad things are rolling along for you!

kj- Good luck with your transfer on Friday!

star- Hope those cramps went away! My fatigue has been better the last few days but I still crash at night.

dogmommy- How are you feeling hun? 

AFM, HCG was over 35,000 so that made me feel a bit better. Progesterone is only 20 but they don't seem worried so I'm trying not to be. Symptoms still pretty mild. I'm anxious for my scan on Wednesday and really hoping all is well.


----------



## dogmommy

Hey girls!

Ashley, Jack, and dB you will all be starting soon!

Star 5.5 weeks already!!

Jack I had the same problem with estrogen I did get use to them tho.

Scooby that's a great HCG number!! I'm not sure about progesterone I've read 20 is ok. How much do you take?

MrsH any updates?

I'm having all sorts of emotion. Yesterday I was exhausted took 2 hour nap and slept 9 hours like a rock. I told myself I wasn't going to test until beta next Monday. Well I did good fmu and smu and then third morning urine...(I'm peeing a lot more lately) I couldn't take it and I got the faintest line on a wondfo. test. I'm excited but also worried! Stick baby(ies)!


----------



## star25

Ahh dogmommy! How many dpt are you? Have you got a pic? Excited!

Scooby, my cramps have gone I'm relieved to say, it's way too early for leg cramps! My knees are fine too, was all very strange but I was on agony


----------



## Kjw26

Dogmommy-yay!! Congrats, that is so exciting!! How many dpt are you?

Star-almost 6 weeks already! Can't wait for you to have your scan!

Scooby-good luck with your scan wed! Can't wait to hear how it goes! Awesome beta! I don't know that much about progesterone either but that's good they said it was ok.


----------



## star25

I can't wait either kj, this wait is the worst!


----------



## Juliet11

i'm going to be following the thread still and see how everyones doing with their scans, and 2ww, and egg retrievals, etc!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Congratulations Dogmymmy that is fantastic news, wishing you so much luck and my fingers are crossed that you have a health baby in 8 months time.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM I have been having some symptoms and although in my heart I feel pregnant my head was trying to keep me grounded in case I was wrong, but this felt very different to my failed cycle last year, so I caved and tested this morning and the test showed up straight away, so I have my BFP. 
You guys have been great in here seeing as I joined later on, I just wished I'd of joined sooner.


----------



## star25

Oh wow Mrs you too! Not that we doubted you would, congratulations! 

I love this thread!


----------



## October_baby

Congratulations Dog mommy and Mrs H!! That is fantastic news!:happydance: :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ahhhh so excited.... this is one lucky thread :)
Congratulations dogmummy & mrs h xxx


----------



## Kjw26

Aww yay!! Congrats Mrs!! This is one lucky thread! When is your beta?


----------



## koj518

WOW!!! the things I miss when I go MIA on this thread!!!! huge congrats to dogmommy and MrsH!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

So excited for you guys!!!!!

I have honestly never seen this many BFPs on one thread in this short span of time EVER!!!

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## scoobybeans

dogmommy- Did you test again this morning? I'm so excited for you! I take 1CC every night. My progesterone has fluctuated from 18-30 but they've never told me to increase so I guess they're okay with it for now. As much as I want to get off the PIO I'll keep taking it as often & as long as I need to.

star- I'm so glad your cramps are gone. That sounded awful!

Juliet- I'm happy you'll be sticking around & so hopeful you'll have success with your next FET. :hugs:

mrs h- Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: Haha I knew it! Hope you get a nice strong beta.

AFM, one more sleep until my scan! I'm trying to stay very positive & just keep picturing that little heartbeat flickering away. <3


----------



## HopeBT

OMG! Huge congrats Dogmommy and MrsH, I am so excited for you guys! When is beta? 
Juliet- very sorry to hear about this month, I will be praying that July would be your month!
Hows everyone else doing? 
Scooby, Koj & Star- do you guys have scan coming up? Would love to see your little beans &#55357;&#56845;
AFM- I have one little perfect embie frozen from last cYcle but decided to go for one more round of ER this month, so my FET most likely will be beginning of August. But def will be checking in here and see how everyones doing &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## star25

Hope, my scan is next Thursday 22nd, seems forever away! 
I hope you can keep us updated so we can continue to cheer you on 

Scooby I'm sure your scan will be perfect, you're going to love it


----------



## koj518

Hope - My next scan is on the 21st! I'm terrified and excited at the same time. A lot of my symptoms have gone away in the past couple days so I'm a bit worried, but I'm trying to convince myself that its just that time when a lot of people start to get relief from MS. 

Star - I know what you mean!! It really is forever away!! I think dancing (another BFP graduate from this thread) is getting 2 scans while we wait for our next!!! 

scooby - so excited for you tomorrow!! Living vicariously through you while I wait for my scan ;) 

How are the other ladies here doing? Is anyone in their tww? transfers coming up??
I should really go back and read through this thread more carefully!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks everyone! My clinic don't do betas, I'm not sure clinics in the UK do that so much. 
I reckon we've got a massively high percentage success rate her.
Good luck tomorrow scooby, I will be thinking of you.
How is everyone else? I hope you're all ok!


----------



## AshleyButters

Yay Dogmommy and MrsH! 

Sheesh I keep missing so much! LOL

My meds arrived today. OMFG! I am kind of scared of the follistim pen. I will have to watch some youtube videos of how to load it and inject it


----------



## koj518

Ashley - the pen injections are my favorite because the needles are so tiny!! Just remember to keep the pen in place even after the full injection for a few seconds as the medicine sometimes leaks out when you pull it out too quickly!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Still sick on the estrogen & my dosage goes up tomorrow.. :( 
I have braces on and just after braking a bracket of my tooth! I knew I shouldnt have been munching on that sweet. Yep bad day here..... 

Good luck scooby. Can't wait to hear. Could you have 2 on board?


----------



## October_baby

We have one little munchkin.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks everyone. I'm very cautiously excited. Today im 6dp5dt and took another test and it's darker but also fmu. Both attached. But I'm done testing I haven't told DH yet bc I want to tell him on Father's day (Sunday). My beta isn't until Monday so fingers crossed!

Congrats MRsH

October great pic!! So happy for you.

Scooby can't wait for yours tomorrow!!

Ashley good luck with the meds! After you get past the first couple they get easier!

Oh no Jack! Did you try taking the pills at night? That's what I did with clomid when I was on it and the side effects were lessen.
 



Attached Files:







_20170613_174520.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## koj518

Congrats October!!! Lovely scan!!! how many weeks are you now?? 

dogmommy - looking great!!!

Jackdoll - sorry you're having a crummy day.. maybe you're using up all the bad luck now for super good news later ;)


----------



## HopeBT

Ohh October, lovely scan :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:



October_baby said:


> We have one little munchkin.
> View attachment 1001769


----------



## HopeBT

Definitely darker! Bet would be a lovely father`s day surprise for you hubby :cloud9:



dogmommy said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm very cautiously excited. Today im 6dp5dt and took another test and it's darker but also fmu. Both attached. But I'm done testing I haven't told DH yet bc I want to tell him on Father's day (Sunday). My beta isn't until Monday so fingers crossed!
> 
> Congrats MRsH
> 
> October great pic!! So happy for you.
> 
> Scooby can't wait for yours tomorrow!!
> 
> Ashley good luck with the meds! After you get past the first couple they get easier!
> 
> Oh no Jack! Did you try taking the pills at night? That's what I did with clomid when I was on it and the side effects were lessen.


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, great lines and a lovely plan for fathers day 

Jackdoll, destroy you're feeling horrid, hope you feel better soon, all be worth it 

October, love your scan pic, beautiful!


----------



## scoobybeans

hope- I'm glad you got a frosty from your last round & hope you have success this time too! When is egg retrieval?

star- How are you feeling hun?

koj- Don't worry about symptoms lessening, it's totally normal at your stage. 1 week until your scan!

Ashley- I'm with koj, the pens are the easiest and hurt the least :thumbup: Just a heads up, if you're taking Menopur that can burn going in but it helps if you go slow. If you're taking Cetrotide, I got an itchy rash at the injection site but it went away after a few minutes. Ice helped a lot. (And not everyone gets that.)

jack- I'm so sorry the estrogen is making you sick. :nope: I really hope that lets up soon!

October- Love that scan pic!

dogmommy- Awesome progression! So sweet that you get to tell you DH on Father's Day.

AFM, our scan went great this morning! Baby is measuring right on track and we saw a little heartbeat flickering away. Heartrate is 152bpm <3 I feel so relieved! I'll be graduating from my clinic as soon as I wean off the progesterone. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







moobley061417_sm.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dogmommy

Scooby, congrats!! Great scan!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Scooby amazing scan.. :) what is your due date?

Star when is your scan? Have you got due date yet?

Dog mummy congrats.. I did change to night then read that I had to take it same time everyday so freaked out and went back to mornings!!! I'll be grand! 

October lovely scan pic x

Koj how are you? 

Who has transfers coming up soon? Xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Scooby, October nice scans!

Scooby, Koj- well when you put it that way yeah they do have the shortest needles lol! I will be on follistim, ganirelix, hcg and I think thats it for injections lol 

Dogmommy- I am with the others that will be a nice fathers day present! When do you get a scan?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Scooby what a beautiful scan picture.


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, my scan is next Thurs 22nd and due date is 8th Feb, hope you're well 

Scooby, I'm good thank you, still tired lol and yesterday and this morning my morning tea made me feel sick, I hope this a good sign as happened with dd at this stage 

Loving these beautiful scan pictures ladies, so happy for you


----------



## Kjw26

October and Scooby-amazing scans!! So excited for you both!:happydance:

Dogmmommy-love seeing double lines! When is your beta?!

Afm:transfer is tomorrow! Getting so excited but also very nervous:dust:


----------



## AshleyButters

KJW- how many embryos are you transferring! Yay for tomorrow!!!! :)


----------



## Kjw26

We're transferring one! I went back and forth on transferring two. It's such a tough decision.


----------



## koj518

kjw - good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## dogmommy

Kj good luck tomorrow! My beta is Monday!

Ashley I'm not sure when my clinic will do a scan. Maybe at 6 weeks.

Anyone with experience with wondfo tests? My test haven't changed in color the past two days. I don't think lighter or darker. Is that normal?

First was at 5dp5dt
Then last was today 8dp5dt
 



Attached Files:







_20170615_190115.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## star25

Dogmommy I haven't got experience with them but umi think they look darker, especially as they're 24 hrs apart


----------



## MrsHowley81

KJW Good Luck for today hope you have a smooth transfer 
Dogmymmy I agree with star they are getting slightly darker, it depends on the tests etc and it is still early, try every other day.


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well today kj


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kj good luck today :) xxx

Dogmummy I can see each test getting darker


----------



## scoobybeans

jackdoll- Thanks! Due date is 1/27 :)

ash- Thank you! It was pretty amazing.

mrs. h- Thanks! How are you feeling? Have you tested again?

star- I had 2 days where I couldn't drink tea but that passed. It actually seems to settle my stomach now.

kj- Good luck on your transfer today!!!

dogmommy- I do see a progression there. I tested for a really long time so let me know if you want to see my pics. In the early days my tests were light like that and I didn't feel like I got great progression every day. I also tested way darker at night. I think you're fine hun!

AFM, I'm 7w6d today and my clinic is beginning to wean me off of the PIO shots. For the first time in FOREVER I didn't have a shot last night! I went in this morning for a blood test so they can see how much my levels dropped, and then we'll either keep going every other day or I'll stay on them for another week or so.


----------



## AshleyButters

KJ- Thinking of you today!!!! Relax and have DH wait on you hand and foot lol

So I misheard my nurse when she told me what the problem was with DH SA. I thought she said he had low motility, but she said nope, it his count and motility are fine, but he only has 3% morphology (shape of sperm). So now I am googling like a mad woman. I just hope they (obviously) pick the best looking sperm for ICSI.

I asked the nurse if this was the reason we haven't been able to conceive, since we were unexplained IF before. She said it is difficult to say if this was the reason we haven't been able to conceive. But hey thats all water under the bridge cuz this ish is really happening! LMFAO


----------



## JACKDOLL

So exciting for you scooby. I love hearing your updates. you have a lovely way about you that I just can't explain..xx

Ashley I remember back in 2013 when we first started this journey my oh went for his testing. We got the results & the doctor said about the morphology.. she said we will never get pregnant naturally because the shape of his sperm! Some have 2 heads some have 2/3tails.. we were devastated and paid privately to get the ball rolling sooner rather than later. Fast forward a few months when we were signing etc for ivf with a consultant, I explained to him that I want icsi due to the shape of sperm, he looked at the results again and said we don't need icsi and that all types of sperm will have morphology, these ones can't swim forward! But his count was high that ivf would be ideal! I've had 2 ivf cycles! 
I'll have a look through the paperwork and see if I can find his results so you can compare... 
I just remember being gutted! Until this specialist consultant put my mind at ease xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes Scooby, I've been testing everyday as you do!! I did with my DS too so I will stop testing soon.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks everyone! I could tell today's was slightly darker so I've decided to step away from the tests! 

Scooby I hope your progesterone levels come back high and you can be done with them soon. I can't wait for Monday tests, I'm really hoping I can cut down to just one shot a day.

Ashley I'm not sure about motility but fingers crossed ivf will do the trick for you!

Kj how was transfer?


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy-I can see the progression! Maybe with a first response you would see a quicker progression but I think it looks good!

Ashley-I don't know much about morphology issues but I bet with icsi they will match perfect sperm with perfect eggs. Or maybe you don't even need icsi...our clinic just recommended to do it to maximize our chances even though my husbands sa was normal.

Thank you guys!! We are officially pupo! Everything went well and we got to see our beautiful hatching embryo before transfer. Such an amazing process! Now to try to chill out for 10 days lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congratulations KJ.. everything crossed... #luckythread xxx


----------



## koj518

kjw - congrats on being PUPO!!

dogmommy - let us know how your reveal to your DH goes on Father's day!!!!

Ashley - I don't know anything about :spermy: but regardless of everything looking fine for my DH, our clinic recommended a ICSI so that's what we did. 

Hi scooby, jackdoll, star :hi:


----------



## dogmommy

Kj congrats on PUPO!!!! 

I did another test and it was darker so I set out a test with a Father's day card (I get him a card every year anyway from the dogs...I know I'm nuts lol) so he will see it when he gets home from work. I'll be at work so I'll miss it this time but I'm excited to get his call today. Tomorrow is beta day! Hoping for a high number since we transferred two!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you!!

Dog mommy-that is so awesome!! I can't wait to hear his reaction, what perfect timing! Good luck with your beta tomorrow! Hoping you get really nice numbers:happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow so much has happened! Need to stop being MIA! 

Dogmommy & Mrs H - congratulations!! Lovely news!

Dogmommy you will have to let us know how the reveal went! 

I'm a bit lost as to who is PUPO!! Good luck ladies that are testing soon!


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- The embryologist from my clinic gave us a really great explanation of ICSI. I copied and pasted from my journal in case you were interested (please excuse the Harry Potter reference) :haha::

"The ICSI process of selection is actually really interesting and the embryologist went into it in detail. For anyone who's interested, they wash the sperm first like with an IUI to get rid of the crappiest ones. Then they put basically a drop of oil in the middle of the sample, which makes the fastest swimmers skirt along the outside. They take those and put them in another medium that immobilizes them. (I hope they say Immobulus!) There they look at the shape of the head, the neck and the tail. They hand pick the best looking options and then inject those directly into the egg."

jack- Aw, thanks hun :hugs: How are you handling the meds?

mrs h- So glad tests are still positive! When is your first scan?

dogmommy- Best of luck with your beta today! That's such a cute reveal for your DH. <3 How did it go?

kj- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:

How's everyone else doing?

AFM, progesterone only went from 29 to 23 after not taking PIO for one day, so I'm officially on every other day now. Woohoo!!! I've got another blood test tomorrow so hopefully it's still looking okay. It's so nice having a break from that shot...


----------



## dogmommy

Scooby that's great news! 

Yesterday was amazing DH was so surprised and his smile was worth all those dang PIO shots! Beta came in at 808 today. I was so happy for 10 mins then worry set in. Please stick baby(ies)!! Beta #2 on Wednesday.


----------



## mnelson815

How many days past transfer are you dogmommy? I feel like 808 is a great first beta!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Scooby that's brillant your every other day.. xx 

Dogmummy did you have a FET? Congratulations great numbers xx

Emily I'm still here lol, having lining check Wednesday & all being well planned transfer 29/06


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy-that's so awesome you got to surprise your husband on Father's Day! I'm sure he will never forget it. And that is an amazing first beta! Maybe twins?!

Scooby-that's so nice you get a break and can do every other day now!

Afm:I'm 3dp5dt and not much going on just tired, a little warmer than unusual (but that could be because it's 118 here ha) and some cramps the night of 1 and 2 days past transfer. Hoping our embryo is making itself a comfy home and will stick around for 9 months!


----------



## Kjw26

Jack-good luck with lining check on wed! It won't be long now til transfer!


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks everyone! I'm 12dp5dt and yup I did a FET amd transferred 2 5day blasts so I suppose twins are possible! 

Jack good luck with lining check! Transfer will be here before you know it.

Kj my only symptoms was some cramps. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks kj... everything crossed for you :)
Are you testing early? I really don't want too.. but I've bought tests!

Dogmummy thanks, freaking out about everything.. lining, the thaw. Suppose just natural.. 

I'm so moody on this estrogen.. thinking I'm one and done if this FET doesn't work.. not fair on my family ... eekkkkkkk


----------



## Kjw26

Jack doll-I have felt the same way through this process. Each lining check and blood draw I get nervous and I was so nervous about the thaw too. I think it just comes with the territory. So many hurdles to get over! I think I will probably test early but not super early. I know I will be a nervous wreck when I do. I just don't think I can hold out until beta day on the 27th. I also bought tests a few weeks ago lol


----------



## HopeBT

Kjw- Rooting for you!!! Holding off testing is probably good idea, but I have good feeling about your transfer :)


----------



## HopeBT

Dogmommy- Thats great first beta! Maybe twins <3

Jack- I have everything crossed for you! Good luck on Wed!


----------



## scoobybeans

dogmommy- Aww, I'm so glad DH was happy. I looked back at my betas and at 16dp3dt (19dpo)I was at 702. Your numbers are closer to my friend who has twins (hers were always about double mine) so I think it's definitely possible!

jack- So close now!! Good luck with your lining check tomorrow :)

kjw- Cramping at 6/7dpo is such a great sign... So hopeful for you!

hope- When is your transfer again? Must be coming up soon!

AFM, made an appointment with an OBGYN for 7/7 when I'll be just about 11 weeks. She said she may not do a scan, but I'm really hopeful that she does! At the very least we'll get to hear a heartbeat <3


----------



## koj518

dogmommy - yay!!! glad your surprise went well!! I think your betas are pretty high! I did a fresh transfer (usually higher betas than FET) and was 448 at 12dp5dt so you could definitely have 2 in there!!!!

kjw - you seem really calm during your tww!! I have everything crossed for you! :dust:

jackdoll - Good luck tomorrow!!! love that you've already bought test!!

scooby - yay for your OB appt!! you have your sister's wedding and 4th of July weekend between now and then so I think time will fly for you :D

Hope - :hi: how are you doing??

afm - first midwife appt tomorrow... I really really hope we hear a heartbeat with the doppler. please send me positive vibes!!


----------



## HopeBT

Hey Scooby and Koj :) 
I am doing one more round of egg retrieval this cycle, so FET will be beginning of August, seems a lifetime away 
So exciting that both of you have appointments coming up, hearing the heartbeat must be an amazing experience! I hope the appointments will go great and you guys get to hear/see your little beans <3
Though my FET is in a long time, I keep coming back to follow up all of your journeys because there is so much positivity and hope in this little group. Thank you everyone for keep sharing your stories as they unfold :)


----------



## star25

Hi all, I've been following but been a bit with a virus or something so struggling to keep up! 

Wishing you all luck though with treatment and transfers coming up


----------



## Kjw26

Koj-I might seem calm but I'm secretly freaking out! Trying really hard to relax but it's so nerve wracking not knowing. I know it's early still but wish I had some indication that this worked. 

Star-hope you feel better soon!

Thanks everyone for all the positive thoughts, love how supportive everyone here is.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kj how many dp are you now? Are you testing early? Everything crossed for you x

Star get well soon x

Hope Aug will be here before you know it x

Ko good luck tomorrow, check in and let us know how it all goes x

Scooby I bet you can't wait to your next app x in the UK we get scans between 10-12 weeks, 20week scan then 35week scan ..plus loads of blood work in between..x hopefully you get a scan :)

Dogmummy how you feeling?

Afm I have lining check in the morning! Hopefully something happening x


----------



## dogmommy

Emily thanks dear! Hope you're feeling good!

Jack how did lining check go? Honestly my biggest fear was the embryos thawing and my nurse looked at me like I had two heads and said the way they freeze the embryoa now it's highly unlikely :)

Kj have you tested yet? 

Hope thanks for the encouragement! August will be here before you know it.

Scooby I hope you get another scan at 11 weeks. I think that's the standard first scan at my regular OB.

Ko so exciting your appt is tomorrow! It will be so nice to see your little bean.

Star I hope you feel better!

AFM I feel completely normal...and I'm kind of in disbelief that I'm pregnant especially with a beta of 808. I felt more pregnant when my beta came back at 64. I'm so nervous for tomorrow. Do the numbers have to double to mean a viable pregnancy?


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy- good luck with your beta tomorrow! Every step is so nerve wracking but I'm sure you will have beautiful numbers tomorrow! 

Good luck to all the ladies with scans coming up soon!

I am only 4dp5dt so I haven't tested yet. I was thinking about testing around 8dp but I may very well chicken out! My beta is on the 27th


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning, just out from lining check, it's 8.5 (stick to plan/meds & transfer scheduled 29/06)
Is this lining thickness ok 8days before transfer? 
Will/should my lining keep thickening over the next 8days?

How's everyone else keeping x


----------



## Kjw26

Jack doll-Congrats on your first lining check! 8.5 sounds awesome and I think it does continue to thicken.


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, with this one my lining was 8.6 and I had transfer 7 days later, you're all good, so excited for you! 

Dogmommy, good luck with beta! 

Kj, I tested early with dd and my second fet which probably caused me more stress waiting for darker lines, this time tested 7dpt and got a nice dark line straight away which was better than testing early, good luck!


----------



## star25

Hope, stay with us and we'll stick with you and your fet, best to stay in this lucky group!


----------



## koj518

hope - I'll be following your journey!! 

star - I hope you're feeling better! viral infections are the worst!

kj - you seem super calm!! haha. you must hide it well ;)

dogmommy - Good luck with your second beta today!! my doubling time in my first 2 betas was about 33hrs and I've made it to 10w4d so far!! 

Jackdoll - that's a great starting point!! it will continue to thicken for sure!!

afm - we heard a heartbeat with a fetal doppler today beating at 160bpm :D it's starting to feel real!! I really wanna get excited but I'm scared at the same time.. I know that the risks of miscarriage after hearing a heartbeat at 10weeks is less than 2% but its still frightening!!


----------



## AshleyButters

Popping in ladies! So much going on in here!

Anybody in here ever been on progesterone through their entire pregnancy? I didn't have any problems with my 2 children, but my periods have always been messed up since I got the mirena IUD a few years ago (after kids). 

I am totally convinced my progesterone is low. I know I will be on progesterone suppositories and PIO shots for 14 weeks. But I want to continue being on them the entire pregnancy. I am so scared that when I get pregnant, if they stop the progesterone at 14 weeks I will miscarry. I want to demand that my OB put me on weekly PIO shots but I don't know how to convince them.


----------



## star25

Ko that's amazing, ahh I can't wait to hear heart beat but won't until 16 weeks here with midwife, sucks big time! 

Ashley, I haven't heard this, what if you ask them to test regularly for progesterone to keep your mind at ease?


----------



## koj518

star - will you get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow at your scan?? I'm assuming tomorrow's is a dating scan? You're definitely far enough along that you'll see/hear the heartbeat!!

Ashley - I agree with star! maybe they can monitor you for progesterone?? I've also heard that between 7~12 weeks your placenta takes over so progesterone is not as important at that point anymore? but I'm no expert so you should definitely talk to the dr and make sure they understand your concerns!!


----------



## star25

Ko, I'll see the heartbeat (fingers crossed all being well!) but won't hear it, I don't know why but I didn't even heat it at my other scans, just with midwife using doppler from 16 weeks


----------



## koj518

star - interesting!!! I just assumed if they had the volume ON while they measured the heart rate, you hear it!! It's so different across the pond!!! either way, I'm super excited for your scan tomorrow <3


----------



## star25

I know it's not fair! Haha I agree either way im excited for tomorrow and just pray everything is OK, that last blighted ovum has really made me a bag of nerves this time around


----------



## koj518

aww!! sending lots of positive vibes your way <3


----------



## Kjw26

Koj-that's so awesome you got to hear that beautiful heart beat!! It might not feel this way to you but it sure seems like your pregnancy is moving fast! 

Star-good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

Hope-your cycle will be here before you know it! Can't wait to follow your journey

Afm: 5dp5dt and so far occasional mild cramps but not much, really tired, and really bloated. I know this could all just be the meds but I'm really praying it's a good sign. Still going to hold out on testing.


----------



## star25

Thank you kj, they do sound like good signs, have everything crossed for you


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kj your so strong, good for you holding out.. positive vibes your way x

Star can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes. So exciting, will you bring your dd with you?

Ko so happy you got to hear the heartbeat. Exciting times ahead :)

I'm not sure what Ashley. Best bet to ask & give your thoughts on the situation x

I'm so excited, this time next week will be transfer day eve lol


----------



## dogmommy

Jack your lining sounds great!

Ko that sounds like a nice strong heart beat!!

Star good luck at your appt tomorrow and I'll be sending you positive thoughts!

Kj you are so strong for not testing but definitely try to hold out bc I became obsessed once I started testing! 

Ashley I would Def discuss the issue with Dr especially bc it's an easy thing to monitor.

AFM beta #2 was 2,248 and nurse said it was perfect. And my first "pregnancy" scan is next Wednesday! Never made it this far so we are over the moon!


----------



## koj518

kj - i support you all the way!! I didn't test until my beta :)

jackdoll - is it next week yet?? so excited for you!

dogmommy - I predict twins!!!! you are exactly double what I was on the same dpt!! Can't wait for Wednesday!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Dogmummy that's amazing.. great number :)
Congratulations 

Ko I'm excited (the bad moods from the estrogen has gone, think it's cos my lining sounds on track)


----------



## star25

Ko, excellent beta! I agree, bet it's twins too eek! 

Jackdoll, we're taking dd but only because I literally have no one to have her today, everyone I know is working, not long for you now!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star I'm sure she will be fine, my dd is a typical toddler but see when she sees doctors/nurses etc she is so good. Loves going to the doctors with me. She just sits like butter wouldn't melt! Lol good luck x

hows everyone today?? 

I start my progesterone pessaries tomorrow, AM & PM...


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Yes, hopefully time will fly by! Does this feel like it's moving fast for you? I can't believe I'll already be 9 weeks on Saturday! I'm so happy you heard a nice, strong heartbeat <3 The NT scan is next, right?

hope- I'm glad you're sticking around! :hugs: How is this cycle going so far?

jack- My lining was the same, 8.5! Doctor said it was perfect on transfer day. One more week! :happydance:

kj- I got a really nice, strong line on 9dp3dt (12dpo) so if you tested tomorrow there should be no squinting. Good luck with whatever you decide!

Ashley- I have progesterone issues too, but my body did create a corpus luteum and so far I haven't dipped below my clinic's minimum. I've been on 1cc of PIO and for the last week they've weaned me off to every other day. I can't help but worry, yet they keep reassuring me that the placenta takes over between 7-12 weeks. I think it's really rare to have to stay on during your entire pregnancy. They're monitoring me very closely and at the first sign of spotting I'll take a shot. So far, so good, but I won't feel better until I see my numbers start to go up on their own...

star- Good luck at your scan today!!! My RE wouldn't let me listen to the heartbeat either, as there is some kind of concern with things heating up too much this early on? I don't know, it was great just to see it! <3

dogmommy- Definitely twins ;) So exciting!!! Wow, next Wednesday for your scan already, that's awesome!

AFM, had more bloodwork this morning to check progesterone. I'm really hoping I see a little rise. If it goes down again I'm going to talk to them about going back on the shots for another week. The rehearsal dinner for my sister's wedding is tonight, so we get to leave work early. Woohoo!


----------



## koj518

scooby - yay for being able to leave early!! will you be telling other relatives this weekend?? We still haven't told my in-laws yet.. Not that we're keeping it a secret, but we want to tell them in person and we haven't seen them since I was 6 weeks pregnant (when I definitely wasn't telling anyone yet). Yes, my next scan is a NT scan on 7/3 and as slow as everyday seems, I can't believe I'm already entering week 11 this Saturday!! 

Jackdoll - you SHOULD be excited!! seems like everything is right on track :D Good luck with the pessaries. I did those when I did my IUI cycles. I have to say, I don't miss them at all. haha (not that PIOs are any better!!) but whatever keeps baby healthy, right? ;)


----------



## star25

All went well, saw the heartbeat, measuring 0.80cm 6w5d :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







_20170622_144748.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## koj518

star - awwww!! congrats!!!!!! lovely scan!!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I'm only going to tell my aunt because we're really close and she went through IVF too (and ended up adopting). Aww, that'll be exciting to share the news with your in-laws. Mine are so excited! It does seem both fast and slow at the same time, doesn't it? NT scan should be a good one!

star- Hooray!!! Congrats on seeing the heartbeat and I'm so glad everything is looking perfect. What a beautiful pic! :)


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star congratulations, can't believe your 6+5 already xxx


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll, nurse said they still count it as 7 weeks, they did the same with dd 
How are you?


----------



## MrsHowley81

I am still here, just had a busy time. 
KJ Congratulations on being PUPO. Fingers crossed for you.
Star congratulations on the scan your baby looks perfect. 
How is everyone else? Hope you're all ok?
AFM Obviously cautious apart from slight cramping and feeling a bit tired I'm not feeling very pregnant at all, but tested again this morning band it's definitely darkest. I have my scan on the 6th of July.


----------



## Kjw26

Star-congrats on seeing the heartbeat!!

Jack doll-your fet is so close now!!

Now the not knowing is driving me crazy! I woke up at like 4am and couldn't fall back asleep because my mind keeps obsessing over it:( I may cave and test tomorrow but I'm terrified of seeing a bfn. Did you ladies that had positives have any symptoms early on? I really don't have anything that couldn't just be the pio


----------



## koj518

MrsH - yay!! I have a scan on 7/3, you on 7/6, and scooby on 7/7!! exciting times ahead!!

kjw - my only non-pio symptom was food aversion (didn't want chocolate chip cookies!!) fingers crossed!!


----------



## AshleyButters

Scooby- Thanks! It feels good to know that you know what I am going through! (and you are pregnant) I feel like Dr's are very dismissive about my brown spotting every single cycle. I am for sure its low progesterone, but why do they make it so hard to keep getting progesterone supplements! LOL not like its addictive or anything.


----------



## star25

Kj I didn't have any specific symptoms and kept saying I didn't feel any different, I also ended up driving myself mad not knowing which is when I knew I had to test at 7dpt, good luck! How many dpt are you now?

Thank you mrs and kj, it was a relief


----------



## Kjw26

Thanks star, I swore I wouldn't symptom spot and I've been so bad about it! I'm 7dp5dt so I'm going to test tomorrow! Nervous but Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## star25

Ahh kj it's impossible not to, after 4 fets now I'll Probably still never learn! Lots of luck for tomorrow, are you using a frer?


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you! :) yep! I bought them like a month ago because I was so excited and now Im terrified to actually use them lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck kj... everything crossed for you x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Anyone for transfers next week?? Is it just me? 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Kjw26

Thanks jack doll! What day is your transfer next week?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning kj... how you feeling
My transfer is Thursday. I can't believe it's so close now. My hubby is working over this weekend but he finishes Wednesday for 5 days. He was looking to go to our mobile home while we are both off next weekend but I think I'll just want to stay in my own house and do nothing. Really can't decide. Suppose a few nights away will put the days in quicker.


----------



## Kjw26

Thursday will be here so soon! That's nice your hubby has some time off with you after, I agree distraction is good! I have been driving myself crazy but I finally caved and tested this morning...and saw the most beautiful double line!!! I'm so relieved and now just cautiously optimistic. Praying that this little guy stays around and healthy for 9 months! :)


----------



## star25

Ahh kj congratulations!! It's so nice to wait isn't it and see a proper line, so pleased for you!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh kj.. congratulations. Amazing news....
Are you 7dp5dt?


----------



## HopeBT

Such a wonderful news Kjw, so happy for you! Your beta should be soon right? 
AFM, patiently waiting to start AF so that we can move things forward for egg retrieval. Have been feeling impatient lately, but on vacation in Russia for few days with my girlfriends, so it helps. 
How is everyone else doing? Quite few scans coming? So exciting :)


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you guys!! I'm 8dp5dt. 

Hope-it won't be long now, time feels like it is moving in slow motion when you're waiting but hopefully it will go by fast for you!


----------



## star25

Wonderful line!


----------



## koj518

kj - WOW!!! clear as day! Congratulations!!! How many did you transfer?? Any possibility of twins???

jackdoll - good luck next week!!!


----------



## AshleyButters

KJ- Nice lines! Congratulations!!!!!!

Jackdoll- Good luck next week!

I started stimming yesterday and I was surprised how fast I was able to get over the hesitation! After I gave myself the injection I was like hmmm that didn't even hurt! I think I was psyching myself out comparing it to a IM injection in the rear end! 

Stomach been feeling weird pains/tingles after I do the injections, which I assume is normal.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks everyone. 3 more sleeps! I can't wait.. :)

Ashley when is your EC/transfer? 

This thread is so lucky


----------



## star25

Well done on starting stimming ashley, when is your first scan? Good luck 

Hope all goes well Thursday jackdoll, counting down the sleeps with you!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks star, how are you keeping? When is ur next scan? X


----------



## star25

I'm good thank you, symptoms come and go sometimes but mainly I'm tired and hungry all the time lol, I won't have a scan til 12 weeks now, so far away!


----------



## Kjw26

Ashley-yay on starting stims! Some of them made my skin kind of itchy after but usually they weren't too bad. I just kept thinking with each one I was one step closer to egg retrieval. Are you planning on doing a fresh transfer?

Jack-it's so close now! You will be pupo soon! :dust:

Thank you guys! Koj-we just transferred one. My beta is tomorrow! Excited but still nervous. I'm not sure the nervousness will ever go away. So far I've been feeling good, tired a lot, bloated, and constantly feel like I need to pee.


----------



## scoobybeans

mrs h- Good luck with your scan on 7/6! That will be a big week for scans for this group :)

Ashley- It's always been weird to me that doctors can't agree on how important progesterone is during pregnancy. It doesn't seem to matter to them how many women had issues with RPL until they supplemented with progesterone. Congrats on starting stims! I think feeling things is a great sign.

jackdoll- 3 sleeps! So exciting!

kj- Congratulations!!! :happydance: I had a strong feeling for you, so glad I was right. Good luck on your beta tomorrow! With such a dark line I think you'll get a nice starting number.

star- How far along are you now? About 7 weeks right?

AFM, the wedding went really well and we had a great time. I did have a progesterone scare as it dipped down to 15.4 on Thursday. I've gone back on PIO every other day and will test again on Thursday. Really, really hoping that number goes up. No spotting though so that's a relief. :thumbup:


----------



## AshleyButters

Scooby- Thanks! I know right, its just progesterone, as far as I know there aren't any terrible side effects from supplementing progesterone during pregnancy. The word progesterone literally means pro-gestation!

KJW/Jackdoll- yes we are going to do a fresh transfer of 2 embryos. ER will be sometime during the week of July 2, and ET will be *hopefully* after 5 days. I think I will transfer 1 of the best looking eggs and a "not the best" egg because I really don't want twins, aiming for a singleton. But I will be okay if we get twins :)

Star- Thank you! I have an appt tomorrow, hopefully they are able to tell me if any eggs are growing? I had my baseline Friday and they didn't say anything to me besides that it "looked good", they didn't tell me anything specific.


----------



## mnelson815

OMG, KJ beautiful lines!! You guys, this thread is kind of crazy with all of the BFPs. I've never seen anything like this in my life on BnB haha! You are all good luck charms! Hopefully some can rub off on me in a week or so!


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you guys!! Really hoping my levels turn out good this week!

Can't wait for everyone's upcoming transfers and scans!


----------



## dogmommy

Star beautiful scan! It stinks you have to wait till 12 weeks for the next but it will go quickly!

Kj congrats!!! Beautiful lines :)

Ashley good luck at your appointment! I bet those follicles are starting to grow.

Scooby I'm glad you had a nice time at the wedding. Sorry about your progesterone but it's good that the Dr is staying on top of it!

Jack not long till transfer day!!

MrsH your scan will be here before you know it.

Mnelson sending you all sorts of positive vibes!! 

AFM so nervous about my scan on Wednesday. I'm really hoping the baby(ies) are growing healthy!


----------



## DBZ34

Kj - Congrats!! Such beautiful lines! Can't wait to hear how your beta goes. 

Jack - You're getting so close! Good luck! 

Dogmommy - can't wait to hear about your scan! Are you hoping for one or two in there?


AFM - Started bcp last Tuesday along with some antibiotics that were pretty horrible. Taking them with food only slightly helped with the upset stomach and nausea. It wasn't great. Tonight was the last dose, thankfully. Then I'm starting Lupron on the 3rd. It's starting to get real! It looks like ER will be around the end of July right now...can't wait!


----------



## star25

Thank you dogmommy, hope all goes well weds, how many weeks wills you be ? 

It's exciting we still have transfers coming up on this thread , have everything crossed for you but you're in the right place on this lucky thread!


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- Good luck today hun!

mnelson- It's a little bizarre how many BFP's there are on the thread. I've never been on a thread so lucky before either! I mean our success rate has got to be right around 75% at this point, right? I just feel so bad for the people who didn't get their BFP's.

dogmommy- Sending you positive vibes for your scan tomorrow! I think you're going to see 2 sacs! How far along will you be? Just remember, if it's really early you won't see a fetal pole yet. I didn't at my 5w4d scan, just a gestational sac & yolk sac.

dbz- I'm sorry about the side effects, what a bummer! Glad you're getting started now though. Your transfer will be here before you know it. Good luck!

AFM, craving sweets like crazy this week. Why couldn't I be craving broccoli? :haha:


----------



## AshleyButters

Dogmommy! So excited for you tomorrow!!!! I will be stalking this thread tomorrow to see if you have twins! 

Scooby- Thank you! All went very well!

AFM- Appt went great! I watched her measuring the follicles, and looking at her ultrasound machine I could see that it said I had 27 on one side and like 17 on the other side. Now it sounds like a ton, but that is every single follicle, biggest I could see was 10mm and some were 2mm, so I doubt the 2's will catch up to the 10s. Wondering how many will actually mature and be retrieved :happydance::happydance:


----------



## star25

Scooby I just need lots of carbs! 

Ashley scan sounds great ! 

Db, won't be long til you're pupo too!


----------



## mnelson815

My appt did not go as great today :( 
I have taken 4 days of stims and today is going to be day 5, ultrasound this morning showed 9 on the left and 4 follicles on the right. My clinic only measures the largest 3 on each side, so on the left I have 13, 11, and 8 and on the right 14, 12, 10. That means that I have at least 8 of my 13 under 8mm. That is almost half of my lead ones. I am so concerned. I am also upset that I only had 13 in total. My last AFC was 21. I am getting super worried that I am going to have to stop stimming because the 14 will get to large before all the little 8s catch up. I also feel 14 is a little crazy for only 4 days of stims. I start my antagonist today to hopefully calm those few down and they also upped my puregon from 125 to 150. I go back Thursday and really hope things get better :(

This rollercoaster is rough.


----------



## AshleyButters

Mnelson- Sorry you are feeling that way! But can I ask you to click on this link, I think it could help you feel at ease. This is a link from my doctors website, and if you scroll down and read what he says, with a AFC of 21 it is a normal count. With an AFC of 21 you should expect to get 5-8 mature follicles as well as some smaller ones. It sounds as though you are heading in the right direction. https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm


----------



## mnelson815

Thanks for the link, it does help.
Although, I do hate that I am just on the border to being a "medium responder". I go from great rates to lower rates by one follicle. I also wonder if my AFC is actually higher, because this was done on day 12 of my cycle during an SHG, so it is after some have already started developing and I have the few lead ones already going strong.
I just wish they started me on a higher dose to begin with. I was only on Puregon (just like follistim or gonal-f) and I was on 125. I think the maybe lowest they go is 100. And its not like Im 22 over here.


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy-good luck with your scan tomorrow! Cant wait to hear how it goes:)

Scooby-hope your progesterone levels have come back up now that you're back on every other day.

Jack-you're so close now! Pretty soon you'll be pupo:)

Mnelson-the whole process is so nerve wracking but it just takes one good one! Thinking of you and hope you get some good news on Thursday!

Ashley-sounds like your scan went really well! Won't be long now

Dbz-yay for starting your down regs!

Afm just got my 1st beta back and it was 698! I'm so relieved! I'm 11dp5dt and I go back Thursday for labs again, really hoping they double!


----------



## star25

Ahh great number kj, congratulations!

Mnelson, sorry you weren't happy with your scan, you never know what can change though in a short space of time , don't lose hope I think you will be just fine


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning.. 1 more sleep!! I have to phone tomorrow to see if my embie survived the thaw then all being well ill be give a time for transfer.. 
that's me finished work for a few weeks. Going to do lunch & shopping with my mum today. 

Star your next scan will be here before you know it.. xx

Scooby I'm sure your sister was amazing.. I love weddings. Trying to get my sister to book a date! Longest engagement ever lol

Mnelson I never got that much info on my scans!! I'm sure you'll be just fine.. it just takes 1 x

Hope everyone is keeping well. Any summer hols planned. Kids finish this week for 8weeks.. wish I was a teacher!! Lol


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- Wow, those are some crazy high numbers! Hope you get lots of good quality eggs in the end.

star- Carbs have been my BFF lately lol

mnelson- I don't think things are as dire as you think they are. I actually think everything is going to be fine. :hugs: The first try can be tough because you really just don't know how you're going to respond until you try. Hang in there, you got this!

kj- Excellent beta! That's actually super high... you only transferred one right?

jack- My sis looked gorgeous <3 It was a really nice wedding! Can't believe your transfer is already tomorrow. Hope everything goes smoothly and you're PUPO by lunchtime tomorrow!!

AFM, clothes are getting uncomfortably tight. Might have to switch to maternity stuff sooner than I thought. :haha:


----------



## koj518

kj - wow! huge first beta number!! congrats!!

dogmommy - keep us posted on your scan today!! 

Ashley - sounds like you're on track for a great cycle!!

mnelson - I know the term "it only takes one" is throw around a lot but that's because it's true!! There a lot of ladies on bnb who literally only had 1 and are now pregnant. Keep your hopes up!!!

Jack - getting excited for you!!!

star & scooby - how are you two spending your time before your next scan?? Mine's on the 3rd and time cannot move slower!!!


----------



## star25

I've got 4 weeks till my scan, going to go insane :haha:


----------



## koj518

I know what you mean star!! It will have been 5 weeks between my 2 scans and I cannot wait..!


----------



## dogmommy

DB good luck with your meds. I always tried to have something bland in my stomach so I wouldn't get too nauseous.

Scooby is your progesterone back up?

Ashley scan sounds like they are going great! 

Mnelson try not to get discouraged my little ones caught up with my bigger ones. And I know youre going to get sick of hearing this but quality over quantity. Try not to worry I'm sure you're going to get some nice eggs.

Kj great number! Such a relief to hear those high numbers.

Star and ko the wait is terrible. I feel the past three years all I do is wait!

AFM today I was 5w5days and my ultrasound showed One!! gestational sac and yolk sac. US tech told me everything looked good but I was concerned no fetal pole yet. Scooby I'm glad that you told me you didn't get to see one this early either. So they want me to come back next Thursday for another ultrasound. Fingers crossed my little bean will have a heartbeat. It's not always best to have these early scans!


----------



## Kjw26

Jack-good luck today!!!

Mnelson-good luck today with your scan! Hope you get some nice growing follicles!

Star and ko-I agree waiting for scans has to be torture!

Dog mommy-congrats on your scan! Can't wait to hear how next weeks goes! 

Scooby-yep we just transferred one! Going in for my second beta today and praying that my numbers have doubled!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Time is definitely dragging between scans, and I don't even know if my OBGYN is going to scan me on my first visit (next Friday). At that point it will have been 3 1/2 weeks since my last scan so I'm definitely getting impatient. But at the very least I will for sure get a scan on 7/12 when I do my exit interview with the RE. So might still be two more weeks for me! :cry:

star- I suppose we have to get used to the wait now... :coffee: Fertility clinics definitely spoil us!

dogmommy- Wow, I really thought you had two in there! Definitely don't worry, I had tons of people tell me they only saw a yolk sac before 6 weeks and Google confirmed that. ;) It's honestly so early that most people don't even get scans yet, and the baby is TINY. A yolk sac is a great sign, and if your gestational sac is measuring on track that's a great sign too! :thumbup: By next week, you'll see that heartbeat!

AFM, went for my progesterone test this morning but I probably won't get results until tomorrow. I'm going to do my shot tonight just in case, and hope, hope, hope that everything is all good with the bean. I'm having a little nausea this morning so that's actually making me feel better. Being pregnant is weird. :haha:


----------



## dogmommy

Jack good luck today!

Thanks scooby that makes me feel better! I'm sure all is good with your progesterone. 

Kj good luck with beta #2!


----------



## mnelson815

Congrats Dogmommy! I replied on your journal in more detail :)

I can only imagine how hard those waits for scans are star and koj. 

Scooby - I hope you hear some good news about the progesterone so that you can keep on the every other day instead of every day again. I am sure it will be good since they were trying to ween you off of it already!

AFM - Thanks to all you ladies calming down my ivf rollercoaster freak out. Today went much better with 9 on the left, 6+ on the right (he said he could see more behind the six but couldn't get a clear enough picture of them to count quickly) and they are all ranging 16-12 right now of the ones they measure. I stim for today and go to get a check again tomorrow. Hoping to stim Friday as well, which would make 8 days and to pull the trigger on Saturday :)


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, glad scan went well, bet you can't wait for the next one ! 

Mnelson, yay for a good scan today ! 

Jackdoll, hope transfer has gone smoothly today , been thinking of you


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey everyone... Transfer done...Im home to a bag of lovely goodies from my dh, mum & sisters, on the sofa & doing very little for the next 7 days.. 
Can't believe I'm in the 2ww eeekkkkkkk


----------



## mnelson815

Yay congrats!! Happy you get to have a nice relaxing day now <3


----------



## koj518

dogmommy - congrats!!! when is your next scan?

kj - good luck today on beta #2!

mnelson - all sounds perfect!! 

jack - congrats on being PUPO!!!! :dust:


----------



## star25

Yay jackdoll, when is otd? Enjoy your bag of goodies!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star it's 11th July... not sure if I'll test early! Dont want to get a negative on the same day I tested with dd then feel completely out & be in bad form... 
think I'll just enjoy this wait. As it may be my last xx


----------



## star25

Sounds like a good idea jackdoll, hoping the best for you


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank you star.
How are you keeping?


----------



## scoobybeans

dogmommy- It's funny, we both transferred 2 but got 1, we're worriers and we each have 2 dogs :haha:

mnelson- Thanks hun! So glad you had a good scan today. I think you're going to get lots of nice plump eggies! If you can hold off until Saturday to trigger I bet those 12's catch up.

jack- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:


----------



## Kjw26

Jack-yay!! Congrats on being pupo!!:dust:

Mnelson-so happy to hear your scan went well!

Afm-2nd beta 1664! So relieved it doubled :)


----------



## AshleyButters

Mnelson- Sounds good! Glad your appt went better! Sounds like you will get a lot of nice follicles! :happydance:

Jackdoll- Congrats! Hope you have a relaxing day! Enjoy the goodies! What did he get you? ( I might have to tell DH to get me something! LOL)

Star, Scooby- How are you girls doing!?

Dogmommy- :hugs: Glad the scan went well!! 

AFM- I had another appt today, and I have a few follicles over 13mm so I had to start ganirelix. Lots of follicles, just hope that I am able to get most of them retrieved! 

Also had to order more follistim :growlmad::growlmad: I bet hubby is just thrilled with me lol. I had to put $430 on our cc yesterday because I had to order Lupron (that the pharmacy forgot with my original order) and today its $576 for the 2 boxes of follistim. Annoyed but it has to be done!


----------



## koj518

woohooo!!! :wohoo: 
Congrats kjw!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

It's all money Ashley... :( not long for you now x
I got lovely pjs, a book, body lotion, chocolate, crisps & a 6pack of glass bottle coke.. :)

Girls so we had 2 embryos on freeze and planned to transfer 1. After thawing the first one they decided to thaw the 2nd one aswell. Embryologist said they are not as good quality as they hoped for but still survived & looking better than what they did when I lasted checked. He said they will be transferring 2 if that was ok with us!! I said are they not great then! He replied, they are not fantastic but they are not bad, I would say average! 
So we have 2 onboard! But not feeling overly hopeful, but do feel very chilled out and not stressing, I keep looking at my dd and reminding myself how lucky we already are x

Did you's know your grades etc on transfer days ??


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you koj!

Ashley-awesome news on your scan!

Jack-they didn't tell me my grade just that it was good quality. I think maybe it was better for me not to know all of the exact grading just because it's one other thing to stress about! It sounds like your hubby is taking great care of you:)


----------



## HopeBT

Jack- Happy to hear everything went well, I will be praying for you :winkwink:



JACKDOLL said:


> Hey everyone... Transfer done...Im home to a bag of lovely goodies from my dh, mum & sisters, on the sofa & doing very little for the next 7 days..
> Can't believe I'm in the 2ww eeekkkkkkk


----------



## star25

Jack , I'm good thank you, just trying not to worry about every little thing! Glad you are feeling chilled , this rmbie was a 4bb but I don't take a lot of notice of grades , I'm sure your little ones will be great 

Ashley, that's a bugger about the money but you won't think about it when you get your bfp! Sounds like your follies are doing well 
I'm doing well, but sick on and off and always tired but dd contributes to that one ! 

Kj, woohooo well done on the beta!


----------



## scoobybeans

kj- Congrats on an awesome second beta! :happydance: what's the next step? Will they do one more?

Ashley- Yeah, the costs add up for sure. It will all be worth it in the end though! So are you looking at trigger this weekend and retrieval next week? So exciting!

jack- Wow, two is exciting! I did a day 3 transfer so it's not the same but we had an 8-cell with almost no fragmentation and a 9-cell with less than 15% fragmentation. I'm guessing the 8-cell is the one that took but we'll never know. Still, I've heard loads of stories about "average" embryos making beautiful babies!

star- I'm sorry you're still tired. I've increased my protein and felt a bit more energy these last few days. You're supposed to have way more protein than I'd realized! It's hard when you've got MS and just want carbs though...

AFM, progesterone is still low. It's above the cutoff but not where it should be, so that's frustrating. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow, so I'm going to stay on PIO every other day for another week or so and hope it goes up. Just seems like there's always something...


----------



## MIWIttc2

Ok, I'm driving myself crazy.

We did a successful IVF#1 3 years ago. I had pretty bad OHSS, but we transferred fresh (5 day blast) and got my wonderful DD and froze 4.

Now we are doing FET #1. Transferred 1 AA blast and now I'm 3dp5dt. I feel tired and hungry from the progesterone injections, but no cramping or anything else. I thought we had a good chance with a high quality embryo and given the first one worked, but now I'm reading and reading and it's not helping me relax. 

Hoping to relax hearing all of your positive stories :)


----------



## AshleyButters

Jackdoll- I def think I will convince DH to get me some chocolate after ER :flower: I am glad you are feeling relaxed. I know how you feel having a child already but still really wanting another. I have secondary unexplained IF and my hubby always reminded me that I should be "lucky" and shouldn't "complain" because I already do have children. But that doesnt make baby fever go away! LOL 

KJW- I think that is a good idea that the doctor didn't tell you the grades! One less thing to obsess about! My doctors don't tell me the results of my bloodwork, and I am glad they don't tell me the exact numbers of estradiol and whatever else they are testing for. I think I would google it daily and be anxious over it.

Star- That is exactly what I keep telling myself and DH! LOL


Scooby- I have another ultrasound/bloods tomorrow morning so I am thinking they will tell me more at tomorrows appt. ER is happening next week just don't know the actual day yet.

AFM- ganirelix shots kind of suck. I feel like the needle is more blunt and it burns for like 10 min after the shot. I am relieved they started the ganirelix because I have started getting gobs of EWCM and I want to jump all over my DH :blush::blush: 

Been getting constipated so I have been eating prunes. Haven't been working out because I weight train, but doctor said I couldnt do any exercise besides "low impact" which I am guessing is like walking....but I hate cardio so I have just been vegging on the couch.


----------



## Kjw26

MIW-congrats on being pupo!! I drove myself crazy every day praying that it worked! Will you test early?

Scooby-that's so frustrating that your progesterone levels are still a little low. Hopefully just a couple more weeks on them right? My next beta is next wed. I'm so thankful they have been good so far but I don't think I will ever stop worrying!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi MIW, your embryo sounds perfect! I never got the grade of mine, just 'average' so can't google too much! Just have to wait and see.. firm believer what's meant for us, won't past us.. im currently 1dp5dt. Wish you all the luck

Ashley can't believe your getting so close now!! I must buy some prunes! Feel the same. Have you's decided how many embryos your transferring yet x

Scooby can you stay on the shots your whole pregnancy? I'm not clued up in all this progesterone stuff.. x

Kj how you feeling? 

Star nothing as bad as tiredness & having to look after a toddler..

Afm 1dp5dt. Don't feel any different. Drinking pure pineapple juice (1 glass each morning for 5 days) done it with my last bfp so why not! I'm off work for 2weeks which is great. We changed my dd cot into her junior bed last night just so I'm not lifting her in and out etc when dh goes back to work. So 1st night in big bed went well, though she cried looking me this morning instead of just coming in to us. Lol 

Enjoy your weekend girls :)


----------



## Kjw26

Hey Jack! How have you been feeling? Hopefully you're still relaxing :)
I've been feeling good, really tired, bloated, sore boobs on and off, and having to pee a lot but otherwise good.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi kj, I'm totally chilled out! What is wrong with me... no googling, no stressing, feel completely normal! Thank god I feel like this because my last 2 2ww where nightmare.
Tiredness sucks :(


----------



## Kjw26

That is so good!! That is the way to be to survive it!


----------



## MIWIttc2

KJ- Thanks! Congrats on your BFP! I do remember being stressed almost the whole 41 weeks. Everything went completely fine, but it was certainly not an easy pregnancy emotionally.

Jack- good for you! I'm a little better this weekend, but still not totally relaxed. It sounds like we're in a similar place. I moved our daughter to her toddler bed last week, too! I hope we both get #2 with this FET.

I am 5dp5dt today. With the last one I got my BFP at 6dp5dt, so I might test tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't decide, but probably won't hold out too much longer. I only have one test in the house.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi miw, my dd is 2years 5months. She is probably late coming out of her cot, but we had such a good routine I wasnt going to disturb.. I tested 5dp5dt with my bfp... I have decided I'm not testing as early this time because it will put me in bad form if it's bfn and I'm happily floating around here in a bubble I dont wanted popped! Lol 
Have you had any symptoms? None here! Currently 3dp!


----------



## star25

Good luck miw and jackdoll, thinking positive for you both!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank you star :) xxxx
Hope your well


----------



## koj518

good luck miw & jackdoll!! :dust:

jackdoll - sounds like you're the tww champ around here. you seem so calm!!

afm - NT scan tomorrow... I had a lot of cramping last week so I am terrified... wish me luck!


----------



## star25

Thank you jackdoll, feeling quite tired and sick most of the time, it's. a struggle with dd as feel quite faint a lot too when I get hungry 
I haven't got my next scan until 31st July , no way I can wait that long. So I'm going to book a private one , probably for the 12th July then won't have long to wait til the next one lol 

Ko, hope all goes well , I'm sure the cramping is everything stretching, I had it the other night but understand the worry!


----------



## mnelson815

Help help help!! 
I am freaking out!!! 


My estrogen levels have plateaued/dropped in the past two days. They are triggering me tonight since I have 12 in the 21-17mm range but they are all concerned because my estrogen went from 2300-2100 in the past two days. I had it checked yesterday and today which showed decreases both days. Also my lining has gone from 9mm to 7.5mm. I asked if I should cancel and the dr said no. But I can't help but feel this means I have terrible quality eggs since they stopped producing estrogen. The follicles grew each day however. 

Someone please help I'm feel like all my eggs are going to be terrible quality and I have idea why they should be


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mnelson I don't have any answers, just try & trust the doctors decisions,.. hope everything works out for you x


----------



## star25

Hi mnelson, sorry I don't know ally about estrogen , mine was never tested during my ivf cycle, like jackdoll said though, trust your drs and I hope all works out well at ec


----------



## JACKDOLL

Star good for you booking a private scan, but your mind at ease. Xx
Currently 4dp5dt... feel no different


----------



## kepper

I had re-opened my account as MIWIttc2, but the site seems to have closed the account and made me dig out and activate my old user name.

Anyway, 6dp5dt today and it's still sinking in but I got my BFP this morning (didn't test before this). I felt good for this FET, but I still can't quite believe it. The line was light but showed up within a minute or two on my left over FRER. The plan is to do my beta Sunday (12dpt), but I think my local lab is closed then, so maybe they will bump it to Saturday. Very hopeful baby will stick!!

Jack- are you still waiting to test? I know what you mean about wanting to stay in the bubble. I still don't have cramps, but I've been very hungry, somewhat nauseated, and tired, and as of yesterday my lower belly started feeling heavy and tight. All relatively minor and could of course be due to the lovely progesterone injections. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kepper

Lets see if I can figure out how to update the signature. I know these boards have been so helpful to me. Not sure it's working, so I'll post it here in case it's helpful to anyone in the future.

Me 32/ DH 33
TTC #1 
May 2013 stopped BCPs No AF 100+ days, lean PCOS
Sept-Feb 4 rounds clomid then fermera- no O
IVF #1 BFP!! 4 frozen. It's a girl!!
TTC#2 June 2016
Long irregular cycles, confirmed O Oct-April - BFN
FET #1- BFP!! waiting for beta


----------



## scoobybeans

MIW/kepper- Welcome and congrats on your BFP!

Ashley- My Cetrotide shots were worse for me too. They also gave me an itchy rash at the injection site which sucked. Any updates? Hope everything is going well for you!

kj- Good luck on Wednesday! Have you kept testing? I didn't stop for a long time. :haha:

jack- I'm glad your DD is doing well in her new bed. Also glad you're feeling so relaxed this TWW! I felt relaxed during mine too, until I started testing. Hopefully I won't have to stay on PIO the whole pregnancy, but I have heard of women doing shots 2x a week the whole time.

koj- I'm sure your NT scan will go smoothly, but good luck and update us when you can! I know cramping can be scary but think how much things are growing in there.

star- I'm sorry you're still feeling tired and sick. No fun! Hopefully that will get better within the next couple of weeks. I'm glad you booked a private scan. July 31st was just such a long wait!

mnelson- I know it's hard, but try & stay calm :hugs: 12 in the 17-21 range is excellent. I've read mature follicles have 150-300 estrogen each, so I think you're on track to get between 7-12 eggs. Honestly fertilization and proper cell division is more important than how many you get, so try not to focus too much on the numbers. If you get one perfect embryo that takes, it will all be worth it! <3

AFM, had to go back on PIO every day. I'm actually feeling way less worried now that I'm back on it. Also, I get to have a scan this Wednesday!!! :happydance: I looked up 10w4d ultrasounds and it should be a good one. I'm nervous but excited.


----------



## star25

Congratulations kepper! 

Scooby I'm excited for your scan weds, I had one at 10 weeks with dd and it is a good one! I'm glad you're feeling better about the pio, I just have to stop all my mess at 10 weeks with no testing which is scary but I did with dd and all was fine , fingers crossed!


----------



## koj518

kepper (aka miw!): congratulations!!!! you just got here and you're already enhancing the luckiness of this thread!! (in case you didn't know, there's probably about a 75% success rate on this thread and everyone here is the BEST!! <3)

mnelson - sorry to hear about your estrogen level and sorry I can't be of any help. they never tested mine either but they did put me on an estrogen patch for about a week after my transfer. maybe you can ask for those?? 

star - yay for a private scan!! the wait is dreadful so I'm so happy you've done something about it :) hope you get a scan soon!

jack - i'm all for waiting until beta day as that's what I did and don't regret it one bit :) good luck to you!!

scooby - thanks! can't wait for your scan as well!! I never got a scan around 10w but I think you'll get to see moobley moving around!! 

afm - scan went well! if you'd like to see, I've posted my scan in my LTTTC journal ;)


----------



## mnelson815

Thanks everyone for the help.

Koj - They do put me on estrogen and progesterone after transfer, so I will have some support then. I am surprised a few of you girls didn't have it tested while stimming. They all keep telling me how important that number is. Hopefully, I can end up like you guys with at least one good egg to go back in.

Scoobs- Thanks, yeah I have read that as well, so hopefully 7 is about right. They just really freaked me out by the nurse saying that with my estrogen not rising it means that something isn't going right in there. And then not only that,but my lining went down. It could all be measuring error, but all the Dr said was it was still above 7.0 and triple stripe so they are happy. I just wish it could be like... 11.

Jack & Star - Thanks for the well wishes. I am so nervous. Retrieval is tomorrow at 9am. They had me trigger last night with 10,000 Pregnyl when they were only going to give me 7,500 before my bloodwork came back. They seem to be worried about hyperstimulation with me since I have arond 22 follicles, but really only about 12 in contention to be mature.I am just praying some of these 12 contain a health egg and not a crap quality one.


----------



## koj518

mnelson - triple lining is great!!!! try not to worry too much! OHSS is no joke though, so I hope all goes well with stimming and retrieval! good luck :dust:


----------



## koj518

mnelson - it just hit me. they measured my estradiol! is that the same as the estrogen you are talking about?? if so, they triggered me the evening I tested 1995 pg/mL and they retrieved 19 eggs (15 mature). Of that, 3 made it to blastocyst stage. 1 got transferred back and 2 frozen. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats kepper.... exciting my times ahead for you & your family. 

Scooby your scan is going to be so good... roll on Wednesday :)

Star not be long now to your next scan. Hope it flys in mrs, how did you cope in the 2ww with dd. Did you just carry on as normal? My oh is away back to work tonight, dd can do a lot for herself, has wee steps for the toilet & getting in and out of bed etc. But I bathed her tonight and had to lift her in & out!! Suppose i just have to get on with it and try not to lift her too much! 

Mnelson good luck tomorrow for EC, can't wait to hear how you get on x

Afm currently 4dp5dt, and no symptoms at all. I tested 5dp5dt with my dd and got a clear bfp.... I have decided I am still not testing tomorrow, i think I might test Friday! x


----------



## Kjw26

Congrats kepper!! That is awesome news!

Jack-good luck with testing Friday!! I have everything crossed for you! :)

Star-sorry you are feeling so bad lately! Excited you are getting another scan coming up!

Scooby- I actually only took two tests lol! Not bad... how have you been feeling? So excited for your upcoming scan!

Koj-so happy you had a great scan! It's always so scary and it's hard not to worry that something is wrong. It that's awesome news!

Mnelson-I know it's hard not to worry but try to distract yourself as much as you can. I think you will end up with some great quality eggs! I downloaded this app called calm that actually really helped me with the process because every step is so nerve wracking.

Afm: still really tired and not sleeping that great I think bc I'm up peeing a few times a night and still on steroids. I've had just a few slight waves of nausea but nothing bad at all so far!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks kj, when is your scan? How far along are you? Hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## dogmommy

Mnelson good luck tomorrow! the girls gave you some great advice and I think you are going to get a great result tomorrow.

Jack I can't wait for you to test!! I'll be sending you positive vibes all week.

Scooby so excited for your scan! We really do have alot in common and I hope my little bean is progressing just like yours :)

Ko I'm so happy your scan went great!! It's nerve wracking waiting for scans.

Star I don't blame you for scheduling another scan. It will be so nice to get to check on your bean earlier.

Kj I'm feeling the same way tired all the time with some waves of nausea. When is your scan?


----------



## Kjw26

I'm not sure when my first scan will be. I go in on Wednesday for I think another beta and progesterone check and then they will let me know when the scan is. I get nervous with each lab/appointment. I swear that will probably never go away:wacko:

Dogmommy-when is your next scan?


----------



## AshleyButters

Koj- :happydance: for the scan! Yay!!!! 

Mnelson- Good luck with your ER tomorrow! :thumbup::flower:

Jackdoll- Sounds like you have a lot of self control! I hope I am able to stay calm and not go POAS crazy!!! Good luck for Friday!

Dogmommy- :hugs: take plenty of naps! 

AFM- Welp, I triggered tonight at 10p with Lupron. ER is scheduled for 9am this wednesday 7/5. I have to go back for an appt tomorrow because they need 1 more blood test because I did a Lupron trigger. Also have to take another Lupron trigger tomorrow morning. So f'ing excited.


----------



## star25

Jackdoll, I pretty much carried on as normal with dd , she wasn't quite 18 months when I had transfer so still needed picking up etc a lot so don't worry , little bean will be snuggling in deep , excited for you to test! 

Mnelson, lots of luck with ec today, hope you can get lots of rest after 

Ashley, yay for ec too tomorrow! It is very exciting 

Scooby , enjoy your scan today, I'm sure you will yay!!


----------



## mnelson815

Retrieval done, 21 collected, 15 mature and 4 maybes they are still waiting on. I feel like I should be happy with that number but before retrieval I asked an RE doing mine about the estrogen plateau and she said it's usually indicative of poor quality or maybe eggs not maturing. Well apparently the maturing was not my issue. Ugh. I feel so defeated. I will get the call tomorrow morning if how many of the 15 fertilized and then Thursday will be d day with quality. 

Thanks for anyone's thoughts and prayers during this. I so need it.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mnelson that is brilliant numbers... :) I've never had that many eggs, both cycles I had 4 mature & fertilised

Star yes I'm just carrying on as normal. Have too, I rested first 3 days.


----------



## Kjw26

Mnelson- congrats on egg retrieval!! That is a great number! Hope you get some great news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hope you get a good fert report tomorrow mnelson, same amount of eggs as me!


----------



## koj518

mnelson - same number of mature eggs as me!! Hope you get good fert results tomorrow!


----------



## dogmommy

Mnelson it just takes one good egg! And 15 is great number. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report.


----------



## HopeBT

Hi ladies, hows everyone doing? 

MNelson- 21 is really great! Fingers crossed you will have many fertilized. Thursday will be here before you know it

Ashley- Good luck on the egg retrieval tomorrow, will be thinking about you

Jackdoll- Praying for a BFP for you hun, I have been checking the thread for your news :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM- I found out that the protocol Im doing is actually mini-ivf (with minimum medication), hence very few follicles/eggs each cycle. Egg collection is coming up this weekend. My clinic doesn`t like to use pain killer, so I am dreading the day but also excited to get it over with. This time though I will def insist on some painkiller, and fight them if they refuse


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck hope, that's strange they don't offer pain relieve. Hope you get through it ok xx

Currently 6dp. I really don't feel anything, boobs maybe feel abit tender but that's the medication I'm on! I know I'll feel ok what ever the outcome. My dd has made this FET a lot easier. X


----------



## scoobybeans

mnelson- I've got everything crossed that you get a great fertilization report today! You're definitely in my thoughts hun :hugs:

jack- Glad the 2WW is still going easily for you! I can't wait until you test though lol. Rooting for you so hard!

kj- Wow, you've got amazing willpower lol. How far along are you now? Good luck with your beta today! I hope they schedule your first scan soon! How much longer will they have you on steroids? I took Medrol but only for 5 days I think? Ugh, I hear you about waking up to pee. That's been constant for me this whole time. Other than that, really no complaints. Super easy pregnancy so far!

dogmommy- When is your scan? I'm losing track of all of these dates lol.

Ashley- Happy retrieval day!!! Hope everything goes really smoothly and you get lots of mature eggs!

star- Feeling any better yet? You're about 9 weeks, right?

hope- Good luck this weekend! Definitely take something for the pain, even Tylenol helps a lot. My clinic wouldn't let me take anything stronger than that either.

AFM, scan went great today! Thanks for cheering me on :) Baby is measuring one day ahead, heartbeat is 169bpm and I got to see him or her move! It was amazing. :cloud9: Here's a pic!
 



Attached Files:







moobley070517_small.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## star25

Scooby, yes 9 weeks tomorrow, still feeling quite and sick on and off , at the moment I've decided not to have a private scan, to be honest I've had enough of appointments on the mainland and means getting the ferry , I think time will go quick til 31st so think I'll have faith and wait lol

Scooby your scan pic is perfect !!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks scooby, wondering should I test tomorrow @ 7dp... did anyone test 7dp & get clear lines!!! Your scan pic is beautiful. Xx


----------



## star25

I did jackdoll, first time I tested this time around and didn't really feel different either, good luck!


----------



## mnelson815

Just got my Fert Report. Out of the 21 collected, only 14 ended up being mature, but 13 fertilized with ICSI. So hopefully tomorrow goes okay and they don't all start dropping off once they start dividing on their own.
I have to get a scan on Day 3 to see if I have hyperstimulated ovaries due to the amount of eggs collected. If so, no 3 day transfer for us, so we have to hope everything makes it to blast or we will have nothing to show for it.


----------



## koj518

mnelson - congrats!! I also had 13 fertilized!! I ended up with 3 day-5 blastocysts. It's great that they are monitoring you for OHSS. I didn't have OHSS in the beginning, but I did develop it after transfer (first sign of bfp which I didn't know at the time!) 

I hope all goes well in a few days!

jack - I think a lot of people start getting their hint of bfps around 7dp. Good luck!!

hope - wow! I've heard that that happens in places but I would definitely prefer to be sleeping while they retrieved... maybe they're so good you won't feel it??? (trying to think positive!!) Good luck!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks girls! Wondering should I just do it tomorrow though dh is in England to Friday!! 
I'll see how I feel when I wake up in the morning! 

Brillant numbers mnelson xxx


----------



## star25

Great news mnelson! Grow little embies


----------



## dogmommy

Thats a great report Mnelson! I believe I had the same number and no OHSS for me. I read that coconut water helps and I drank a lot of it. I'll be sending your embryos positive vibes so they keep growing!

Beautiful scan scooby. It has to be a great feeling!

Hope I'm so sorry. Make sure you have some Tylenol on hand. It really did help my pain after.

Jack I had a nice line at 7dp. Fingers crossed I'll be stalking tomorrow to see if you test. 

AFM feeling waves of nausea and also cramping. So nervous for my scan tomorrow. I'll be 6w6d so I'm hoping it's good news and I finally get to see a hb.


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's dogmummy, enjoy every second of it xxxxx


----------



## Kjw26

Jack-good luck testing soon!! I hope you get some really great news! You've done so good staying so calm this while time!

Mnelson-awesome news!! Hope you get lots that are continuing to grow!

Scooby-amazing scan!! That is so awesome! You must be so excited :)

Ashley-hope er went well today!

Hope-good luck with er this wknd!

Afm:3rd beta was over 10000! I get so nervous waiting for each phone call. I think I am about 5w4d. My scan is scheduled for Monday the 17th. Feels like forever away but I'm really excited!:)


----------



## star25

Great news on the beta kj! 

Dogmommy, exciting day tomorrow, sure scan will be perfect 

Jackdoll, lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## DBZ34

This thread is so encouraging. So many positives. I can't wait to see more scan pics. :) 

Good luck, mnelson, hope those eggs are growing great!

Ashley- Hope ER went well!

Kj- that beta seems huge! Great numbers!


AFM- I just started my Lupron injections to hopefully keep the follicles around the same size and prevent early ov on the 3rd. I'm on my last week of bcp and I'm due to start stimming on the 22nd. As I remember just how afraid of needles I am, I can't help but count the number of injections coming up...and it's all worth it in the end, right?


----------



## star25

Ella it is definitely all worth it, you can do this and we're with you all the way!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Good for you! I think you should trust your instinct that everything is fine. I hear you about doctor's appointments, I'm so sick of going there!

jack- :test: Just kidding, no pressure! I got clear lines by 9dp3dt which is the equivalent. Whatever you decide, I'm wishing you all the luck in the world!

mnelson- Hope you get great news again today! I also drank lots of coconut water to stay hydrated after retrieval. :thumbup: I like the Harvest Bay brand because it's not super sweet.

dogmommy- Good luck at your scan today!!!

Ashley- How did retrieval go? Hope you're feeling ok!

kj- Awesome beta! :happydance: So you'll be 7w2d at your scan, right? I had mine at 7w4d and saw a tiny little peanut and a heartbeat. It was so cool, you're going to love it.

dbz- The first shots are the worst because of the anticipation. But once you realize they're not that painful, you get used to them. Honestly, after a few days you'll feel like a pro! I'm so excited you're getting started in a couple of weeks. :)

AFM, first OBGYN appointment is tomorrow afternoon. Hope I like her!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ach girls thanks for all the encouraging messages. 
So I tested this morning (7dp6dt) same as a 5day blast. And it was BFN. Not even a hint, so I know that's it! I'm ok with it, I spent the morning shopping for my holiday coming up. I will talk with dh tomorrow, but think that's us one and done xx


----------



## koj518

dogmommy - happy scan day!!! <3

mnelson - Keep us posted on how things are developing! I have a good feeling you'll make it to day 5 (if that is what you and your drs are aiming for!) 

Jack - good luck testing soon!! :D

kj - wow!! well, there's definitely someone in there for sure!! :D like scooby said, you'll love your scan with the fluttering heartbeat <3

scooby - yay for first OB appointment! They'll ask you the same questions over and over again but in the end, you'll get to either see moobley or hear him/her :D so excited for you!

dbz - yes totally worth it in the end!!!! you'll get so used to the needles, you won't even flinch in the end!

Ashley, Star - how are you doing?


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that jackdoll, do you have any Frosties left ? I understand if you're done now, I was getting to that point and would have been at peace with dh and dd, hugs


----------



## scoobybeans

jack- I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I'm glad you feel okay about it. You have one frostie left after this one? I understand wanting to be done TTC. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## JACKDOLL

No more Frosties, I had 2 and they put the 2 back in...
My mum can't believe how calm I am, I can't believe it myself.


----------



## Kjw26

Jack-I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs. I understand being ready to move on from this process, it can be so consuming in every way. I'm glad you feel at peace and I hope you are getting lots of love from your DD today :hugs: thinking of you.


----------



## mnelson815

So sorry to hear Jack <3


----------



## koj518

so sorry jackdoll. I also cannot believe how calm you are! but that's a great thing. I think it really means that you're at peace with your decision! :hugs:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls I've went through the heartache, tears & saddness all in the past, finally got my dd and always said that if it doesn't happen again at least we have her, many woman go through this process and pain and still don't get a baby... I know I'm lucky, she's my best friend & my friend for life.. just wished I could have give her a sibling but we tried...

My otd date isn't until Tuesday! So I'll check in again xx

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## dogmommy

Jack I'm so sorry. I'm glad you have a postive attitude about it.

Kj great beta!! The scan will be one of the greatest moments of all.

DB totally worth it. And you get use to the injections, promise!

Scooby good luck at your OB appt! I hope you get to see your little bean.

Ashley and mnelson any updates?

AFM I had quite a scare. I was at work for 2 hours when (warning Tmi) I felt a gush of fluid in my lady region. I went to the bathroom and I had bled thru my underwear and my scrub pants. Needless to say I thought the worse. Luckily Dr said they could get me in early. So I went home and changed and by then the bleeding had slowed. what felt like forever they finally took me back and within seconds the ultrasound tech smiled and said baby looks great and heartbeat is strong. And then I got to see the heartbeat and hear it. It was amazing! But they can't tell why I'm bleeding and said it could be normal I just have to watch it.


----------



## AshleyButters

Jackdoll- So sorry to hear about your BFN :( I am happy that you are able to be at peace with the news for now. 

Dogmommy- Gosh how scary! I am glad everything is alright! I have heard that women who get pregnant through IVF have a higher chance of subchorionic hemorrhaging early in pregnancy. I had bleeding early in my pregnancy with my DS2 (so early that it had to be done with a transvaginal ultrasound) and I had normal pregnancy/delivery after that.

Mnelson- How are you feeling! Nice amount of eggies!!!! :happydance:


AFM- Alright....so I had my ER yesterday morning. 17R, 15M and 13F. They gave me the fert. report this morning.:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9:

I had a perfectly fine ER and rested most of the day. I was sitting on the couch and went to lay down and had excrutiating pain in my right upper abdomen. It was like stabbing/cramping/muscle spasm. Kind of like if you ever get a charlie horse in your leg, you know how awful it feels. Well it was like that and I couldn't breathe or move and moaned for my DH. He had to help me up. It went away after about 20 seconds. He held me and I cried and it happened again and we called 911. They took me by ambulance to the Emergency room. Ran all these tests and I couldn't even lay flat for a x-ray. ER doctors checked with my RE before I let them work on me because I am like oh great this is gonna ruin my fresh transfer. They couldn't find anything wrong with me and thought maybe it was my gall bladder. Got an ultrasound for that and everything was totally normal. They gave me morphine and sent me home. I wasn't able to lay down so I had to sleep upright on the couch. 

So :shrug::shrug: IDK what that was. But all I could think about is how much this is gonna cost me for this emergency room visit/ambulance ride. Ugh lol

So I have just been taking it easy. I don't know what it was caused by and my RE didn't think it was anything and if it was anything it was purely coincidence. I think I maybe was overdoing it on the gatorade/electrolytes and caused a crazy muscle spasm.


----------



## mnelson815

Dogmommy - That is so scary! I am so happy baby is doing so well! I can only imagine how I would feel if that happened. I am so grateful for you that you saw a happy healthy strong heart beating baby on the screen!

Ashley - Ugh, that sounds scary as well! I have been in a lot of pain since mine too. I had to go for an ultrasound yesterday and one tomorrow to check on ohss. They think I have it, but are trying to see if its mild. I can't even really walk, and I look about 4 months pregnant. They did tell me however that with the amount of eggs they retreived that it isn't a shocker from me to be in lots of pain. I am trying to decide now if I should go through with a fresh transfer or not. My RE said they don't want to waste the best embryo when my body isn't ready for it. Hopefully you start to feel better soon! 

As for me, my report from this morning is that on Day 2 they want 4 cells and that 11/13 of my embryos are doing great. They said definitely not doing a 3 day transfer, now it is just if we do one on sunday if I start feeling better or if we do a freeze all. I am torn right now. I am shocked at my pain being so high in the abdomen and how it is interfering with just regular activities. Oh, and Im still spotting from the ER.


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy-omg how scary!! I know I've heard of that happening in the first trimester but still I'm sure it was awful waiting for that scan. I'm so so happy that everything is ok and you got to see the beautiful heart beat!:)

Ashley-oh my! That must have been really scary! I'm glad you got checked out and everything seems to be ok! Awesome fertilized report!

Mnelson-awesome numbers! I'm sure you will have some really great day 5 embryos! I hope you can do a fresh transfer but if not hopefully the fet will give your body a chance to recover. I really wanted to do a fresh but they encourage frozen transfers at my clinic so that's what I did. It was tough waiting but now I am happy I did because it has all worked out so far.


----------



## Kjw26

Db-the injections are no fun but it's nice to cross each days injection off and know you're one step closer! It will all be worth it in the end :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sorry I've been AWOL. I have been follow vwhen I can.
I had my scan yesterday and it's bad news there was only a gestational sack and a yolk sack no fetal pole. So I'm out. Absolutely gutted would rather it had failed than this.


----------



## star25

Dogmommy , so glad you are ok, what a fright for you, rest when you can lovely 

Ashley, what a fright for you too being in so much pain! Hopefully you can get lots of rest, a fet could be better for you, I'm sure whatever happens it will work out the best decision for you, you know your body 

Mrs, I'm so sorry this has happened, I understand how you feel as this happened to me in October last year, sending big hugs to you


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Star!! I'm devastated as you can understand, and we can't afford to try again. If you don't mind me asking, what happens next, I have a re-scan next week. But do you just wait until a miscarriage happens?? How long does it take? My pregnancy tests are still getting stronger so I'm assuming this could take some time before my hormone levels drop and my body rejects!


----------



## star25

I was devastated too and wish it had just been bfn so totally understand 
They said I could wait and have a rescan in a week to conform but they were pretty sure so I stopped my meds straight away. This was on Wednesday, Thursday I started spotting and Friday by 11pm I had passed the sac. So one good thing was it was quick and didn't feel any worse than a normal period. I went for a scan a few days later after the weekend to make sure everything had cleared which it had. They done a urine test at the hospital which still showed a faint positive so was told to do one In a couple of weeks to make sure it was negative which it was.
I was going to Disneyland for dd 1st birthday 2 weeks after I found out which is why I stopped my meds straight away as wanted it all to be over which it was pretty quick 
So sorry again xx


----------



## scoobybeans

jack- I'm so glad you have such a wonderful relationship with your daughter. That's a very special bond! I hope you get a surprise at your OTD but if not it's nice knowing that you're okay with how everything worked out. I wish you the best! <3

dogmommy- Congrats on your scan & seeing a strong heartbeat! The bleeding sounds awful & scary, but hopefully it's a one-time thing and the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. The fact that the baby is okay is a great sign!

ash- Awesome numbers! Well, I had gallstones for several years and eventually had to get emergency surgery. What you're describing does sound like gall stone pain. Of course, there are tons of other things it could be too! But the first time it happened to me I had no idea what was going on and eventually went to the hospital too, because it was so painful!! I always got my attacks at night & usually after eating a rich meal. I hope that's not what's going on with you. So are you thinking 5 day transfer or frozen?

mnelson- I think considering the pain & spotting, an FET makes the most sense. And lots of doctors seem to believe they are more effective than fresh transfers. But if you started to feel better and wanted to do fresh, I totally understand that too! I think I would have been disappointed if I'd had to delay my transfer.

mrs h- I'm so sorry hun, that's awful :hugs: I hope you're taking good care of yourself and have lots of people around you for love & support!

AFM, first OBGYN visit today. I may or may not get a scan, but at the very least I'll get to hear a heartbeat! Really hope I like my doctor. I'm guessing she'll book my NT scan, since I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## dogmommy

MrsH I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm wishing you the best for whatever is next for you.

Ashley that kind of sounds like a pain I had in the same spot but definitely not as bad as you. I called my Re the next day and he said it was probably from trapped air from the procedure and to take gas X. Not sure if that's what it was but I'm glad its better now. What does your clinic suggest fresh or FET? Great report tho.

Mnelson great report too! That's a tough one. I feel like my body was inflamed and not healed from the retrieval and that's partly why I had a chemical with my fresh but my Re says that's unlikely. But I know if they said I had to do a freeze all I would not have wanted to wait! I'm sure you will make the best decision for you!

Scooby good luck at your appt!

Thanks for everyones kind words. Yesterday sure was a roller-coaster. My nurse called me last night and said it's not uncommon to have a little bleeding from baby implanting and growing. Or break through bleeding from all the synthetic hormones. They didn't see a hemorrhage on the ultrasound so I just wait another week for next ultrasound!


----------



## koj518

MrsH - I'm so sorry :( wishing you a quick healing process both physically and emotionally :hugs:

Ashley - wow that's scary! But I'm glad you're feeling better now. Also, great fert results!! When is transfer?

mnelson - How are you feeling?? When I had OHSS, I could barely stand... I hope that's not how you're feeling!! I was told to drink V8 juice, gatorade, lots of water, and eat lots of protein!! I hope you get to transfer tomorrow!

dogmommy - so scary!!! but happy to hear you and baby are doing well!! take it easy if you can! 

scooby - keep us posted on your first ob appt!!


----------



## mnelson815

Fresh transfer was cancelled, it will be a frozen one in sept probably. 
Koi - what were your numbers before freezing? Like how many did you have on day 3 vs what they froze? I'm freaking out I'm going to loose too many between now and freeze.
The stress never ends!!


----------



## koj518

mnelson - My clinic never game me numbers for day 3. but in the end, of the 13 fertilized, only 3 made it to perfect grade blastocyst on day 5. My clinic is known to be super conservative on deciding what's worth transferring/freezing or not so if it were a different clinic, I think I would've had more to freeze. 

Waiting is always tough when you just want to be holding a baby in your arms ASAP.. but trust your Drs that they are making the right decision for you!! I hope time passes quickly for you!


----------



## AshleyButters

MrsH- So sorry you got bad news :cry:

Scooby- Yes they thought it was my gall bladder, and did an ultrasound but they couldn't find any. I googled gall stones and it does sound exactly like what I described. We are still doing a 5dt :happydance:

Dogmommy- I was thinking it could have been something like gas pain from the air also. Its like I kept taking my vicodin, to get rid of the pain, but I was like is this pain just caused by gas pains (which is due to vicodin) what a vicious circle! Fingers crossed for your next scan! I am sure everything will be fine. Good thing you only have to wait a week!

Koj- 5dt planned for Monday :) :baby::baby:

Mnelson- Darn I know it will be hard to wait but FET have just as much success as fresh. I hope you feel better :hugs:

AFM- I feel a lot better. My stomach was getting more and more bloated, tried prunes, metamucil, dates, bran muffins and nothing but a little bit of gas here and there. The gas pains were starting to get sharper, so I drank a bottle of magnesium citrate. Let me just tell you, it works....maybe too well LMFAO! It will clean you out lol! I feel a LOT better today and my stomach bloating has gone down. 

I talked with the nurse yesterday when she gave me my fert report and there was nothing in my chart about canceling my fresh, so we are planning for 5dt Monday. I figure since it was probably just bad gas pain/muscle spasm or possibly even an ovary torsion and that it has passed we will still do the fresh.


----------



## Kjw26

Mrs: I am so sorry to hear this:( this happened to me with my 1 natural pregnancy and It was so hard. I prayed after that that I wouldn't get pregnant again unless it was going to be a healthy pregnancy. I hope you are treating yourself kind. Thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## star25

Mnelson, it sounds like that's the right decision for you and your body to be in the best condition 
With my embryos, on the Monday they said I had 5 and 15 were abnormal, I wasn't sure what was meant by this, anyway, Wednesday was day 5 so I wasn't expecting great things, however by weds I had 7 blasts and an extra one on day 6 
I bet yours are doing just great 

Ashley, glad you are feeling better, good luck for Monday!


----------



## star25

Hope today goes well Ashley!


----------



## kepper

Jack- I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs to you and your DD.

I had my first beta today (13dp5dt) and it is 3006! Doesn't that seem high? It's just posted on my account (since I get my blood drawn at an outside lab), the nurse hasn't called to discuss yet. We only transferred 1.


----------



## koj518

kepper - WOW!!! that is super high! Like triplets territory!!


----------



## Kjw26

Omg congrats kepper!! That is crazy high!


----------



## star25

Kepper that's great! Mine was 916 and 14dp5dt!


----------



## scoobybeans

dogmommy- I'm glad you don't have a hemorrhage & hope this was a one-time thing! I think bleeding during the first trimester is way more common that we realize though and I'm sure you're fine. :)

ash- Glad it wasn't gallstones! I hope your transfer went well yesterday. Please check in when you can.

kepper- Wow, that really is high. How many did you transfer? Even if you transferred one, there's always the possibility that it split! ;) Good luck and keep us posted!

AFM, appointment went very well. I got another scan and got to hear the heartbeat and they took some blood. I'll be back in on Monday for my NT scan and first tri screening, and what sounds like a frightening amount of bloodwork :shock: I don't know about you guys but my veins are shot!


----------



## AshleyButters

Star & Scoobs- :hugs: thank you for your well wishes!


Transfer went great yesterday. We transferred 2 5day 3BB blasts. I got pics of my embabies and it was so surreal. I thought I was gonna get emotional and cry but I held it in during the ET.

I have 10 embies that they are still watching today/tomorrow to see if they turn into blasts (I think) I am not sure if they are blasts yet because if they were blasts I thought they would have froze them yesterday. Really hoping that they turn into blasts or that they are okay so they can freeze all of them. Had nightmares last night that all of them arrested and we had nothing to freeze.


----------



## star25

Ahh congratulations Ashley! When is otd? 

Hope your embies make it to freeze


----------



## mnelson815

Congrats Ashley!! We are looking at transferring annuch similar situation for our FET so I am excited to see how yours goes. If it helps I had quite a few blasts happen in Day 6 so I am sure you will get a few!


----------



## Kjw26

Congrats on your transfer Ashley!! Hope you get some great news very soon!

Scooby-that's awesome you got to have another scan and that you like your ob! How is your progesterone doing now? Will you try to wean off again soon?

Afm-I've been feeling pretty good so far. Bloated and peeing a lot. A little quesy at times but nothing too bad and no food aversions at all. Last time vegetables grossed me out so bad and all I wanted was carbs but I've still been wanting healthy stuff.


----------



## koj518

Congrats on being PUPO Ashley!!!


----------



## BabyBumpMom

Hello All,

Im 34..and had my first IVF BFN in Nov 2016 :(

On 19th June 2017, FET Day 5, 2 blasto were transferred.
2ndJuly BFP :) Beta HCG was 900 which became 2400 in 48 hrs and 8K+ in 6 days. First scan on 17th Monday.
i have a lot many questions nd im getting vry anxious.

1) im getting some cramps now on left lower abdomen. is this normal and nothin to worry.
2) I dont get anything like morning sickness
3) Having beta hcg positive mean there is definetly a baby growing inside?
4) what r the symptoms of miscarriage? 
5) wat precautions should be taken


----------



## AshleyButters

Kepper- Any news of how many babies you have got growing in there? When will you find out if you have 1 or 2 or 3 LOL :haha:

Star- OTD is Wed July 19 :) I am holding out for that! No testing early over here!
How are you doing?

Mnelson- How are you feeling with the OHSS? Hope you are doing well.

KJW- Yay for no food aversions! :happydance: Glad you are feeling good!

Koj- Thank you!!!! :cloud9:

Dogmommy- How are you doing sweetie?:hugs:


AFM- I just called the RE, and I have great news! We have 5 FIVEEEE :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:freezer babies! My RE only freezes embryos that are a certain grade so I know they are all good quality embabies! I screamed on the phone with joy but the nurse didn't seem really amused LMFAO. So thrilled because that means we have at the least 3 more FETs that I can do in the future! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am 3dpt5dt. Will not be testing early here. When I got a BFP last time I didn't get it until about 14dpo so there is no point in making myself angry lol


----------



## star25

Hi babybump, congratulations on your bfp, cramps and aches are normal but speak to your dr for reassurance if you need to, I didn't have morning sickness at first and about 6 weeks started feeling nauseous but haven't actually been sick, unfortunately I've had a positive beta but baby didn't develop, the chances of everything being fine are higher though so please try not to worry, I got my bfp after that cycle 

Hope all goes well, when is your first scan? 

Ashley, wow great news!! Congratulations, I'm good thank you, had a scan Tuesday 9w5d measuring a day ahead and all good , good luck on its, not long to go!


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley congrats that's amazing!! Can't wait till the 19th! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Babybumpmom I have plenty of cramps. I also have endometriosis so it comes with the territory. Like star said an hcg doesn't necessarily mean a baby. Your ultrasound on Monday should give you some information. watch out for bright red bleeding and strong cramps. Call Dr right away. I had one day of morning sickness and it never came back. 

Scooby glad to hear your appt went well!

How's everyone else doing?

AFM 8 weeks today. At yesterday's ultrasound baby measured at 8week1day and hb was 180bpm. But they said they saw blood so I might bleed again or it may resolve itself. After googling I learned it's called subchoronic hematoma (sp) sounds bad but ultrasound tech said happens with ivf. :( I have to go back in a week to check it.


----------



## scoobybeans

ash- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust: And five frosties is AMAZING! I loved the pictures of our embies too, I even sent them to family & close friends lol. You're so good for waiting until OTD. I hope you have an easy 2WW and take good care of yourself. Best of luck for Wednesday!

kj- I'm in the process of trying to wean off of the progesterone again. Truth be told, I'm so done with it and needles in general. Numbers were great last Friday but lower on Wednesday, and I had blood drawn (again) this morning after a 2 day break from shots. So fingers crossed all looks good! I'm glad you're still feeling pretty good and hope you have any easy first trimester!

babybump- Congrats and welcome! Your HCG levels look good and are doubling normally, so try not to worry too much at this point. Cramps are totally normal as long as they aren't accompanied by blood. Hope your scan on Monday goes well and you can relax a bit :)

dogmommy- Hooray for a good scan! SCH is SUPER common in IVF pregnancies. To be honest, I sort of assumed I'd have that. I know at least 15 women who did and all of them ended up having healthy, normal pregnancies. So I know it's scary but the odds are definitely in your favor that all will be well. :hugs:

AFM, I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow which feels like a huge milestone. Most days, I still can't believe that this is happening! I'm starting to relax a teeny bit, and think about things like the nursery and daycare. But we've got a long way to go. Hopefully the NT scan is normal and all chromosomal tests look okay. That's a big hurdle at my age, so I'm anxiously awaiting those results but trying to stay positive that all is well with the baby.


----------



## Kjw26

Ashley-5frosties is amazing!! I hope this tww flies by and you get some really exciting news soon! You're so strong for waiting for your beta

Dog mommy-so glad your scan went well. I have had 3 friends that had that too and all had healthy pregnancies. I know it still must be scary to have to go through it.

Scooby-wow! 12 weeks already?! That is so exciting! I hope your progesterone levels come back good again and you can wean off the shots. What a nice feeling that will be! When do you get the results of your genetic testing?

Baby bump-your numbers look great! My 1st scan is also on Monday and I'm also very anxious/nervous. Really hope we both have great 1st ultrasounds :)


----------



## koj518

Ashley - WOW! that's awesome!!!! 5 frosties is amazing!! congrats!!

dogmommy - sorry to hear there's still some blood left in there but sounds like your baby's doing great!! will you get another scan in a week?? that would be exciting :)

scooby - yay for 12 weeks!! 12 seems like such a big milestone doesn't it? Maybe its because of the NT scan. I hope yours goes well!! The chromosomal tests are nerve wracking but I'm really glad I did it for peace of mind! When is your NT scan?? Can't wait!

kjw - yay for your first scan on Monday!! How far along are you now? Hope you get to see that cute fluttering heart <3

afm - believe it or not, I am in my 2nd trimester..! what!! Time has been dragging but 2nd trimester has a nice ring to it :) I have a midwife appt on Wednesday and I'm hoping I'll hear the baby's heartbeat again. The nerves still have not gone away despite a good NT scan and chromosomal results coming back low risk. BnB is a double edged sword in a way that I get great support from you all but at the same time you tend to see/hear a lot of horror stories even in the 2nd tri and beyond... Hoping all will be ok 

Hope you guys all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## star25

Dogmommy,I'm glad your scan was good, hope you don't have anymore bleeding but I'm sure you will be fine 

Kj, hope scan goes well Monday! Exciting 

Scooby, happy 12 weeks already!

Ko, second tri! How did that happen already?! Great news about your results too 

Afm, had a good scan at 9w5d measuring a day ahead, 12 week scan is 2 weeks Monday when I should be 12w4d, cannot wait to get to that point!


----------



## Kjw26

Koj-that is so awesome you are in your 2nd trimester!! That must be such a nice feeling!

Afm-I had my 1st ultrasound today and I was such an emotional wreck. I got so scared before it because last time we got to this point there was no heartbeat. Well we got the surprise of our lives when they found 2 babies! Our one embryo split into identical twins! They are both measuring on track and we got to hear both heart beats! 153 and 156. I'm so relieved, excited, and shocked! I'm just praying that they keep growing strong. My next ultrasound is next Wednesday :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## divineparadis

I am 8dp5dt today. Tested on 6dp5dt and it was BFN. I have no symptoms at all. Guess I am out?


----------



## star25

Kj that is an amazing update! I am so excited and happy for you!!!

Divine, sorry you have a bfn, when is your otd? Still could be time for it to change


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Happy 2nd tri! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow :)

kj- Wow! :shock: That's incredible!! Do you know Lemon? The same thing happened to her! I can imagine you must have a lot of emotions right now. Are they in 2 separate sacs? Good luck tomorrow!!!

AFM, NT scan looked good. :thumbup:


----------



## AshleyButters

kjw- What a wonderful surprise!!!!! :baby::baby:

scooby- Glad your NT scan was normal! 

koj- can't believe you are in 2nd tri now~ 

AFM- I have my beta scheduled for tomorrow. I still haven't POAS. I am very calm and hoping for the best. I don't have any expectations just praying that I get good news tomorrow.


----------



## koj518

kj - wow!!!! double (adorable) trouble <3 <3 Congratulations!!!!!! like scooby said, you should definitely "meet" lemon_tree!!!


----------



## star25

Scooby, great news on scan

Ashley, lots of luck for tomorrow, you have such strong will power!


----------



## Kjw26

Ashley-good luck tomorrow!! I hope you get some great news!

Scooby-so glad your NT scan went well!

Thank you guys so much for the support!! I'm in total shock but so excited! They each have their own sac which they said was good. I'm not sure if they share a placenta or each have one or maybe they can't see that yet? I don't know Lemon but I would love to talk to her! What forum is she on?


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- Eeek! That seems like that went fast (although probably not for you lol). Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow!!!

kjw- Were they both in the big bubble together or were there two separate bubbles? (Sorry, I can't think of a better way to explain it lol.) If they were in two separate bubbles then that's the lowest risk, similar to having fraternal twins. :thumbup: Lemon is one of the sweetest and kindest people and I'm sure she'd be happy to answer any of your questions! Here is her pregnancy journal. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-22-weeks-pregnant-mo-di-twins-after-ivf.html She's 22 weeks with mo/di twins after her single embryo split.


----------



## Kjw26

Lol they are in two separate bubbles. The NP said they share a room but there's a wall between them with the door shut. Thank you for the link! I can't wait to read her journal and talk to her :)


----------



## koj518

Ashley - Good luck tomorrow!!! I also held off testing until beta day! I thought I was the only person ever to do that so I'm glad I have a buddy :) Wishing you all the best!!!!


----------



## AshleyButters

I think one of the ways I was able to have such strong will power to wait is because the pregnancy testing is not included in the price of our IVF package. It is also mandatory that I get it done there so they can keep an eye on my progesterone/estrogen levels to adjust meds. It will be $75 per test, so its $225 out of pocket. I figure what is the point of paying for a POAS pregnancy test if I have to pay another $225 for a beta/estradiol/progesterone test. LOL


----------



## scoobybeans

kj- That's excellent news! :thumbup: What an exciting time for you and DH :)

Ashley- Good luck today!!!

AFM, only 2 PIO shots left, hallelujah! :dance:


----------



## kepper

Wow! So great to see so many moving into the 2nd trimester on here! When did you/do you stop progesterone?

KJ- Congratulations!! That must have been quite a surprise. What were your HCG levels? Since my levels are high I've been trying to prepare myself for the possibility. It's great that you have 2 sacs, from what I've read 1 sac is much more rare and also much more high risk. I've also read that sometimes they can't see the "dividing wall" until 12 weeks or later, so nice that they could see yours relatively early.

Ashley- good luck today!!

I've had 3 betas now:
3,006 (4w4d or 13dp5dt)
6,910 (4w6d)
35,000 (5w5d)
My progesterone was 18.2 at 4w6d so they upped me to 1.5 mL and now it's up to 38, so that's a relief. Scan scheduled for next Friday (7w1d) and I'm crossing my fingers for 1 healthy heart beat :)


----------



## Kjw26

Ashley-good luck today!!

Scooby-2 more pio shots! That is so exciting you must be so excited to graduate from the meds!

Kepper-mine were 698, 1640, and something over 10000. Your numbers are extremely high so there is for sure a chance! You just transferred 1 also right? I never in my wildest dreams thought we would see two but I feel so lucky and excited! Just praying they both keep going strong! I can't wait for you to have your scan:)


----------



## star25

Kepper I stopped at 10 weeks, your betas are really high! Wonder if you have 2 as well, how exciting would that be


----------



## scoobybeans

kepper- I don't know if you remember but I actually guessed you might have a split embryo in there after you told us your betas. Funny that it happened to kjw instead lol. But still could have happened to you too! What would be the odds of two women ending up with spontaneous identicals on one thread?? So excited for your scan next week! I'll do a shot tomorrow and then my last one on Saturday. I'm a teeny but nervous but mostly just SO excited.

kj- I. Can't. Wait. Lol. Seriously, I don't think my butt will ever be the same! :haha: As for you, nothing like getting two for the price of one! :rofl:

star- Did you have any spotting or anything once you stopped?


----------



## koj518

kepper - I stopped at 10 weeks as well! and yes, I'm also gonna guess you have at least 2 in there...!! but then again, there have been other ladies on BnB who've had HUGE beta numbers and only had 1 so you could still end up with 1! Can't wait for your scan!!

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## star25

I didn't scooby, was scared but all seems ok


----------



## AshleyButters

I AM PREGNANT! :baby::cloud9::happydance:

My HCG was 487. Nurse said it was high. I am just over the moon/shocked!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Kjw26

Aww yay!!! I've been checking s bunch today to see if you posted! Congratulations!! So exciting:happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Omg such good news on here!!

Ashley congrats!!!! How many dpt are you?

Kj that's amazing news! So amazing to find two!

Scooby glad your NT scan went well!

AFM I'm bummed I had my appt but just did urinalysis and blood work. No ultrasound :( I'm just suppose to call if there's more bleeding. I'm just praying that baby keeps growing nice and strong. No idea when my next ultrasound will be. I told nurse I was concerned about the SCH and she told me that's normal.


----------



## AshleyButters

KJW- lol thank you! 

Dogmommy- I am 9dp5dt. I ran out to buy a test just to see the lines, and that first line came up immediately. 

I am sorry you are having the spotting. Are you able to rest much? I would suggest resting as much as you can. Did you talk to the nurse at the IVF clinic, and she told you that its normal? As much as it sucks, try to think of it this way, the IVF clinic has lots of experience and if she is saying its normal I would just take her word for it. There is no point of her lying to you , know what I mean?


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- Congratulations!!! :dance: I had such a great feeling for you. And it sure seems like both of them stuck!

Dogmommy- I think everything will be fine, but if you're nervous & want reassurance ask for a scan. I did that once when my progesterone dipped & I was nervous. It was so worth it!


----------



## koj518

Ashley - YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! seems like you might have twinsies too!!! SO excited for you!!!

dogmommy - sorry to hear you didn't get a scan today :( I agree with scooby. If you're anxious, you should definitely ask for a scan!!


----------



## kepper

Congratulations Ashley! That's a pretty high beta, too! :)

Lemon water and crackers for me this morning, but I'll take it!


----------



## mnelson815

Congratulations Ashley!!!! I am so excited for you! I am going to be implanting two very similar embryos as you did so I am so excited that you had such a positive outcome!

That beta is crazy!!! I definitely am thinking both took! When do you go for your next beta/ultrasound?

Dogmommy - I would totally be freaking out if I had bleeding, but like everyone says SCH is super common on ladies with IVF, and if the IVF clinic is feeling like you're doing pretty well, I agree with Ashley and would try to just take their word for it. Way easier said than done, but I would feel comfortable knowing there was a reason for it, and that they are aware of it. Hopefully you can put it out of your mind for a bit and enjoy the pregnancy <3


----------



## star25

Ashley that's wonderful news! I thought it would be good news for you too, yay congratulations!!!


----------



## AshleyButters

Scooby, Koj, Star - Thank you!:hugs:

Mnelson- How is you OHSS doing? Is it gone? How are you feeling? Can't wait for you to do your FET! Yeah I really don't know if we have 1 or 2. I feel like the beta number could go either way. I go in for my next beta on Monday.

AFM- I def have dreamed about how I would surprise DH when I got our BFP. Well I freaking blew it. As soon as I got the news I was utterly shocked and called him at work. He works construction and he had to fight back tears in front of his crew. LMFAO 

Afterwards I was all disappointed that I couldn't hold out for Friday to create my surprise announcement. LOL


----------



## scoobybeans

Ashley- Aw, that's ok, you were just excited!! I held off and did a "special" surprise for DH, and he was a little mad that I didn't tell him right away. (Not really, but he couldn't believe I kept it secret from him.) So the first five minutes after I told him was him going, "What? I don't understand, you didn't test yet?" :lol: So don't be upset, it never goes quite as planned.

So I'm trying to figure out how many BFP's that is so far for our group. Has anyone kept a running total? It was dancing, koj, Emily, me, star, October, dogmommy, kjw, kepper, Ashley... and I know I'm missing some! Still, that's 10!!! :shock: And hopefully more to come!


----------



## star25

That is a lot of bfps! We need to add it to the title to encourage more good luck!


----------



## star25

Is everyone in the pregnancy groups and discussions thread? 

Called 'assisted conception success- due 2018 xx' 

If anyone wants to join


----------



## babylights

Hi ladies! I know I've already missed the June cutoff, but was hoping to join this thread?? I'm starting bcp today and will start stimming in August (I think) for an all frozen cycle with CCS. I was supposed to start suppression in August but I happened to have my ODWU on CD3 and my doctor wanted to take advantage of my 18 antral follicles, so this is all a bit sudden and overwhelming! I'm a little nervous about over-suppression from the bcp and was wondering if there were any indicators that might be predictive?

star, scooby, ashley, koj, kj, dogmommy, kepper - congrats all on your bfp's!! and please forgive me if I've left anyone out, I'll get caught up I promise!

mnelson - how are you feeling? Do you know when your FET will be?


----------



## star25

Welcome babylights, never too late here, this thread just keeps going so we'll be here for support 
Sorry I can't really help with the bcp as never took it, I hope your cycle goes well though!


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much star!


----------



## koj518

welcome to the super lucky thread, babylights! I did bcp suppression but I don't have any insights into oversupression. I just did the regular protocol and ended up with 15 mature follicles. I hope you get similar or better results!!


----------



## S_secret

Extend the title out to October so I can participate again! Maybe the next one will be stickier!


----------



## star25

Ahh that's good news secret, I'm glad you are going to try again, praying for a sticky for you x


----------



## Kjw26

Welcome babylights! I did bcp pill too but I'm not sure about oversupression. I remember wondering about it but it all worked out and I still did ok! Good luck with your upcoming cycle, august is right around the corner!

Secret-excited you will be doing another cycle! Ive got a good feeling for you and will have everything crossed!


----------



## babylights

Thanks for the welcome ladies!! 
koj & kj- do you happen to remember your AMH, FSH and AFC? 

I still haven't gotten my calendar, and we started the bcp before all my blood results came back. I hope that's okay...

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- Welcome :flower: Very low E2 levels at your baseline could indicate over-suppression, but most women don't have an issue. It's generally only a problem if you have very low AMH (or other markers of DOR) or are over 35. So try not to worry about it & good luck! :)

secret- Changed the title of the thread just for you hun :)

Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm finally, finally, finally off PIO! :happydance:


----------



## babylights

Hi scooby, congrats on being done with PIO!!! They sound awful, I'm kind of dreading them. Thanks so much for the welcome! I'm 36, which is why I was worried. But there must be a reason why my dr. decided on bcp...right?? Not gonna lie, still not knowing my last test results + the (seemingly blind) bcp decision is making me start to feel a leeeeetle bit panicky.


----------



## mnelson815

Babylights & Ashley - Thanks for checking in ladies, my OHSS symptoms are pretty much gone except I am still getting some pain in my upper left shoulder, but other than that I feel pretty normal. Going to try naturally this month and then next month I start down reg for my FET which should be around the end of september.

Scoobs - thanks of the title change, I can now keep holding on to this lucky thread a bit longer with Secret :) Yay for no more PIO


----------



## koj518

babylights - My AMH=4.4, FSH=6.1, I don't have any record of my AFC... sorry!

scooby - yay for stopping PIO!!!!

secret - congrats on making the decision to do another round!! 

mnelson - good to hear your OHSS is doing better! Wishing you the best for your natural cycle this month :D


----------



## kepper

Welcome babylights! I did BCP supression, too, for my original IVF and still got 20+ eggs and had some pretty bad OHSS. So, clearly wasn't a problem in my case (my AMH was 24 consistent with lean PCOS), but I can understand the fear. It always seemed silly to me to do all the suppression when the problem was I wasn't ovulating in the first place. I think overall you just have to inform yourself and then trust your doctor.

Good luck this cycle secret!

Scooby- that's awesome! will they check your levels again now that you've stopped? I'm already kind of afraid of stopping (I don't know if they'll have my taper off?).

Ultrasound for me on Friday! Hopefully feeling sick is a good sign...


----------



## Kjw26

Babylights-I actually don't know any of my levels because my RE really wants her patients to not focus on the labs and just focus on relaxing during the process. Way easier said than done! But I do trust her and I let her focus on my labs and making changes and now I'm glad I did because I know it would have caused me more stress in the end. I know most girls do seem to know all of their levels though.

Kepper-how did your ultrasound go Friday?!


----------



## babylights

mnelson so glad you're feeling better! Can you imagine, natural bfp this month?? But even if not, so exciting to have your FET to look forward to! Come to think of it, I appreciate the title change to October too because after CCS my FET will likely be in October, at the earliest!

koj such beautiful numbers you have *sigh* But more importantly you're preggo now!! Thanks so much for posting your numbers for me!

kepper the bcp does seem kind of nonsensical, but your success does make me feel hopeful! Good luck with your scan on Friday!!!

kjw oh wow I see the wisdom of your doctor's philosophy but that must have been so. hard. I still haven't gotten my calendar and I feel like I'm already having a meltdown. This waiting is the worst. I'm so happy for your bfp and that doing it that way saved you some stress!


----------



## Kjw26

Oops! Sorry Kepper, for some reason I thought your appointment was this past Friday.


----------



## DBZ34

I'm back and I can't believe how many BFP there have been on this thread! Congrats ladies!

Babylights- I was on bc. I don't know about oversuppression, but when I was on bcp, I was also on Lupron to suppress me further. My estrogen got down to under 5 and they didn't seem to worry about it. They were happy with anything under 80. I didn't get my calendar until after I had my AF coming off of bcp and just had my first bloods last Tuesday...but my protocol might be different.



AFM- started stimming on Saturday. So far, so good. I had my baseline scan last week Tuesday and everything looked good and quiet. I have another ultrasound on Wednesday to see what's going on in there now that I'm stimming. Hopefully I am growing some good follicles in there. It's getting real! 

I am not looking forward to the PIO shots though..the needles are so big!


----------



## star25

Db, good luck with stimming and your cycle

Mnelson, glad you are feeling better, fet soon, very exciting


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- BCP is standard protocol for most clinics because it helps them get everyone on the same schedule. And generally it does a good job suppressing the ovaries without being an issue. Do you have any markers of DOR that would make you worried? A low AFC, low AMH or high FSH can indicate a problem. As someone who WAS over-suppressed on my first IVF, the only way to really know is if your ovaries just aren't responding well to stims. But it's pretty rare so really, try not to worry too much. (Believe me, I'm Queen Worrier so I totally get it!) Do you know what protocol you're doing yet?

mnelson- I'm so glad you're feeling better. :hugs: I have such a great feeling for your FET! I'm surprised but thrilled that there's been so much success on this thread, and just hoping that continues into the fall!

koj- Thank you! It was a happy day lol. Unfortunately, the last shot went badly and I bled for the first time in forever. Go figure, PIO had to have the last laugh ;)

kepper- OBGYN has no plans to check my levels, which I have mixed feelings about. I think the blood tests were stressing me out a lot, but on the other hand it would be nice to get some reassurance that all was well. On the plus side, I've had no spotting or anything and my bump keeps getting bigger, so FX everything is still good! Can't wait until your scan on Friday! I still think there's 2 in there ;)

DBZ- So excited for your scan tomorrow! I hope you've got lots of good, even growth going on. :thumbup: As someone who was on PIO for over 3 months, it's honestly all about finding the good spots. Try to keep your muscle relaxed when the shot is going in (I found lying down the best) and massage the spot for a minute afterward. You'll do great! 

AFM, we're supposed to get the results of our Natera test this week. Eek! It's similar to Harmony, where they tell you your risk factors for the 3 most common Trisomy conditions. And they also tell you gender, so we could know if we're having a little boy or girl in the next few days! So excited!!!


----------



## babylights

DBZ thanks for letting me know. So excited for you, good luck at your next scan!! 

scooby my FSH is elevated at 12.4 but my AMH & AFC are okay and I think my doctor goes off of those two, so it makes me a bit nervous. But I've already started bcp so I'm just trusting my doctor now! I think I'm on an Antagonist protocol, starting with 1 vial of Menopur and 200 units of Follistim. I have no idea what that means! I saw your news in your other thread - yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Kjw26

DB-glad stimming is going well so far! It won't be long now!

Mnelson-glad you are feeling better! It will be worth the extra wait, I'm glad I did now.

Scooby-hope your test results are good this week. I'm sure they will be perfect:)

Afm:just had my second ultrasound and they are both growing and had strong heartbeats 173 and 187 :) one of them was moving a lot! We go next Tuesday again. And I start decreasing my meds aug 6th:happydance:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, just checking in and I'm happy we have more bfp's in this thread... #lucky
Sending lots of positive vibes to all that have upcoming cycles.

Afm just trying naturally this month, then off on our happy holidays end of August. After that we will decide if we are going to have another fresh cycle... though deep down I know I want to be pregnant again & have a baby xxx


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- Your FSH is a little elevated but that's varied a lot for me over the years so I personally think of the 3 numbers that one is the least important. I did antagonist too both times. It's nice because they monitor you to make sure your lead follicle doesn't race ahead. Are you excited to be starting soon?

kj- I'm so glad you had a good scan! If you have pics come post on the pregnancy group :) Seeing them move is amazing, isn't it? :cloud9: Hooray for weaning off your meds soon!

jack- So good to hear from you! FX for a natural BFP this month- I actually know 2 people who that happened for so it is possible! I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation & that you and DH are able to come to a decision that works for both of you.

AFM, we came back very low risk (1:10,000) for all major chromosome disorders, which is a HUGE relief. Also, we're going to have a little boy! :blue: :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## star25

Kj, great news! 

Jackdoll, good to hear from you, would love to keep supporting you here if you decide to try again

Scooby, congratulations again on your little boy! 

Afm, 12 weeks today!


----------



## koj518

kj - yay for a good scan!! like scooby said, come join us on the pregnancy group https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-assisted-conception-success-due-2018-xx.html

jack - good to hear from you!! good luck with your natural cycle this month and enjoy your vacation!!!! it would be great to have you back here if you decide to do another assisted round :)

scooby - woop woop! :blue: :)

star - 2nd trimester is right around the corner!!


----------



## babylights

kj- congrats on the great scan and decreasing meds!!

jack - sending so many good thoughts for a natural bfp this month!

scooby - congrats on being team blue and your low risk results!! thanks so much for your reassurance. I think I'm excited? haha it's such a jumble of emotions, plus I think I feel kind of numb because I'm not sure that I believe I'll actually ever get/stay pregnant. Which I know everyone on this thread understands, and while I'm so sad that that's true, I'm so grateful for this group :hugs:

star - congrats, what an exciting milestone!!!


----------



## star25

Thank you babylights and ko!


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you guys:)

Jack-I hope you have a great vacation with your family! I hope you guys come up with the best decision for you, I can understand that it must be a difficult one. Would love to follow your journey if you do decide on another fresh cycle :hugs:

Scooby-congrats on great results and on finding out you're having a little boy!!

Star-12 weeks is so exciting! When do you have your next scan? Did you already transition to a regular on now?


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Congrats on 12 weeks!! Such a nice milestone to hit :)

babylights- We definitely understand :hugs: Before I got pregnant, I'd never seen anything but stark white lines on tests in over 5 years (2 NTNP, 3 actively trying). After all of that disappointment you stop believing it's even possible. But it is! So don't give up hope :)


----------



## star25

Thank you kj and scoob, scan is Monday 12w4d 

I was discharged from fertility clinic at 7 weeks and just seen the midwife at 8 weeks 
Apart from a. Private scan I cooked at 10 weeks it's been a long time without an appointment !


----------



## kepper

Kj- so happy to hear your 2 little ones are doing well!

Congrats on 12 weeks Star!

Scooby- congrats again on your test results!

I had my scan today and it's ONE healthy baby! Measuring right on time (7w1d) with a strong little heart beat. Twins would have been exciting, but I'm relieved it's just one in there.


----------



## Kjw26

Thank you Kepper-I was just thinking of you! So glad you had a good scan and that you got to hear the heartbeat! I really thought maybe twins too but you're little one must just be extra strong making all those hormones! How are you feeling? I have zero appetite and it's kind of frustrating. Not trying to complain just wish it was easier to get food down. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Good luck with your scan today!

kepper- Wow, I really expected 2 with your numbers. So glad you've got a healthy little one in there though! I felt the same way when I found out we only had one in there. Twins would have been tough for us.

kj- I hope your appetite returns soon!


----------



## DBZ34

Kepper - I totally thought there would be two with those numbers! Glad to hear the scan went well. 

Star- Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Kj - Sorry to hear you don't have much appetite. I hope it picks up soon! 


AFM - Had 10 follicles that they were measuring last week. I triggered on Saturday night and just had my retrieval this morning. They managed to get 8 eggs out of there. Now I'm just waiting to hear back fertilization numbers tomorrow...The suspense is killing me already...


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks everyone, I'll make sure to check in and keep you's all updated and find out how your growing bumps are doing..
Congratulations on team blue scooby.. I have 5 nephews and they are so loveable, constantly kissing and hugging me... you've so much to look forward too x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck db... 8 is perfect x


----------



## star25

Thank you kepper, congratulations on your scan! 

Db, well done on ec, hope you get a good report today, the waiting is the worst! 

Afm, scan went well yesterday thank you all, hoping to book a gender scan in 4 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0801.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## scoobybeans

dbz- Well done! FX for a great fertilization report today!

jack- Thank you hun! I'm super excited to have a little boy :)

star- That's such an awesome scan pic! I'm so glad it went well. :hugs:


----------



## koj518

kepper - wow!! I totally thought at least twins for you! Those were like triplet range! congrats on your happy little baby! 

kj - feeling any better recently??? 

dbz - good luck on fert results today!!! keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

jack - so good to hear from you!!

star - yay!!! can't believe how far we've come already!! 

scooby - :hi:


----------



## mnelson815

Star, that is such a beautiful scan pic! Its so detailed!

DB- good luck today with the fert report! Will be checking back in hoping for great news for you!!


----------



## babylights

kepper congrats on a great scan and hearing the heartbeat!!

DB amazing retrieval number! Wishing for a great fert report too!

star beautiful scan! *swoon*

:wave: hi everybody!!

afm 13 days til stims and I can't shake this growing sense of doom. I hope I'll be able to really believe that we'll have a baby one day. You ladies are my inspiration! <3


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies 

Babylights, it's natural to feel that way or nervous but you're getting closer to your dream and we will be here to support you!


----------



## babylights

Thank you so much star <3


----------



## mnelson815

Advice needed ladies!

Any of you who had a freeze-all or even a failed cycle I guess, did your cycles return to normal the next month? I mean, my AF started when it should have during the stim cycle, but this cycle is odd, its CD16 for me and no fertile CM in sight, so it seems like my O is a while a way still. Anyone have a longer cycle following a stims cycle?? 
This is just annoying for me because its just dragging out how long it will be until we can start our FET since I need to wait until my next CD1 to call in to start down reg at the end of that one.


----------



## star25

Hi mnelson, I did do a freeze all but I have long cycles anyway, when I used to get to day 35 the clinic used to prescribe provera to induce af so see how you go and ask about it if you need to


----------



## Juliet11

star, what a beautiful picture!!!

i feel like i am out of the loop on this thread. 

who is expecting?
and who is doing a FET or IVF soon??


for me, i am doing a FET Thursday! this is my second attempt the try. my last baby was on the third try. hoping this one work as i am so tired from all the meds, and just stress of it all. the PIO shots have been terrible this time around. like hurts when he injects them and i don't understand why as my husband has done them a million times... anyway, excited to start the 2ww thursday


----------



## Kjw26

Db-hope you got a great fertilization report today! I know it is so nerve wracking waiting for those calls!

Star-what a beautiful ultrasound picture! I can't wait for you to find out the gender! Any prediction?

Babylights-I felt the exact same way you did. I think it is hard to believe it will work when with all of our history there have been so many disappointments but it does work! You will do great!

Mnelson-I got my period like 5 days after collection which was suprising that it was that soon then I started bcp that cycle for at least 30 days. I think it was longer. They gave me the option of a natural cycle first then down reg but I was ready to get started. I can see how your cycle may vary that first month though because I think it takes awhile to get your hormones to level out.

Juliet-good luck Thursday!! Hoping your tww goes fast and you get your bfp!

Afm-I'm 9w2d and we just had another scan and they look good! I get so nervous each time but I'm so thankful today was good. I get to start my taper this Sunday and off meds completely by the following Sunday and I'm so excited! No more pio! Our next appointment is next Tuesday then hopefully I will get into a high risk ob after that.


----------



## DBZ34

Hey ladies, so we got the call this morning and out of 8 eggs, 7 were good quality. Unfortunately, there was no fertilization. :cry: My doc called and said he wanted to do a second day "rescue" ICSI. So they injected sperm in this morning and we'll see what kind of fertilization we get tomorrow. The fertilization numbers are lower with rescue ICSI, but doc thinks we'll get to transfer at least one. Success rates aren't great, but my clinic has had three live births from this procedure, so not hopeless. And really any fertilization is better than none...any chance we get to transfer is better than none too. So, here's hoping tomorrow's call is much better.


----------



## star25

Thank you Juliet, really hope this works out for you, sending lots of luck for thurs! 

Kj, thank you glad you and the babies are well, exciting times to not have any more meds! We're going to book a gender scan for 16 weeks and I'm thinking boy, I don't know why haha 

Db, sorry about the fertilisation report, I hope today brings better news for you, I'm glad they are still giving them another chance


----------



## Kjw26

Db-I'm so sorry yesterdays news wasn't what you were hoping for. I hope you get some good news today:hugs:

Star-that is so exciting! Won't be long now until you get to find out!


----------



## babylights

Juliet - your FET is tomorrow!! Sending you so many good thoughts, ahh you will be PUPO so soon!! I start stims 8/14 eeks!

kj - Yay for a great scan and for coming off of meds soon!! Thank you so much for your kind words, I hope I can start feeling more positive soon <3

DB - have everything crossed for good news for you today :hugs:


----------



## Juliet11

DB, hoping for good news for you today. 

thanks everyone, FET is 10 in the morning!, 12 hours to go! i am a bit excited


----------



## mnelson815

Good luck today Juliet!!


----------



## Kjw26

Hope today went well Juliet!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck j...

Hoping all well db


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- You're getting so close now! I don't know if this helps, but my sister and I both had to do IVF & on our successful cycles we visualized actually having a baby in our home. After years of being too superstitious to let myself think about it, I googled nursery themes and looked at baby clothes and pictured myself holding a baby. I think there's something to be said for the power of positive thinking :)

Juliet- How did your transfer go yesterday? I hope everything is all good!

kj- So happy you had another great scan <3

dbz- :hugs: Will you be trying again soon?


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry to hear that news DB. I hope Dr can give an explanation as to why this happened.

Juliet I hope transfer went well!


----------



## babylights

Juliet - hope your transfer went great and you've been resting comfortably!

scooby - that helps a great deal, thank you so much! It's funny you should mention looking at baby stuff because...I totally bought a piece of baby clothing in the Nordstrom sale :blush: I've never even had the desire to do something like that but I just felt like well, we'll need that, some day at the very least! And it was striped - I'm a bit obsessed with stripes. DH was so sure - "you should definitely get it" - so that was that :)

afm our meds are being delivered in two days! Then baseline 8/10. I'm feeling more excited now, thanks for the support and letting me know I wasn't a weirdo for feeling so numb :flower: I decided to loosen way up on my diet too, it was starting to really stress me out and I was definitely not eating enough. Had In N Out protein style burgers last night and it was heavenly!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks so much everyone! transfer went well! the embryologist gave the embryo an amazing score of 100%, i am not totally sure what that means. the last failed attempt that emroyo was scored a 90%. but in any case it went well. family and i went for a hotel night on the coast. it was nice and i tried to relax, but always hard with toddlers. 

the hard part now is waiting till monday the 14th for beta. 
thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies, popping in to join! FET scheduled for Sept 5ish!

I'll read through and catch up while we are on the way to the cabin today &#128513;


----------



## star25

Welcome mk!

You've joined a lucky thread, I think we have 7-9
Bfps in here, if that's the right number ladies?


----------



## Juliet11

welcome Mkay!

this two week wait is dreaded. i am thinking of testing early. if you have seen me from previous posts, i tend not to test early and be strong and wait for the beta. but this time i want to know to ahead of time if it looks like good news or bad news. 
my FET was on the third, so i think by the tenth i should be able to start seeing results if things went well on a hpt... right?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi j, 2ww is awlful :(
I've waited until otd and I've tested early..
I got a positive 5dp5dt, even though it was very clear it was early!
7dp sounds perfect :)
Good luck...xx


----------



## Kjw26

Mkay-welcome! Your fet will be here before you know it!

Babylights-diet can be so stressful! I just tried to really up my protein during my Stims. I definitely had in and out protein style too! 

Juliet-it's so hard waiting to test! I waiting until 8dp5dt but I'm sure you could get a positive earlier than that. Good luck! I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all - I'm on the tail end of this group but we will be beginning birth control in September and doing our stim cycle in October. We will be going PGS and then FET 6-8 weeks after egg retrieval. Definitely getting nervous and excited! Anyone else stimming in October or doing PGS and FET?


----------



## babylights

Juliet so exciting, you're almost there! Will you still test on the 10th?

kj thanks, I'm glad I'm not the only one!

Ask I start stimming next week, then CCS and FET probably in October!


----------



## Ask4joy

Exciting babylights! What is CCS?


----------



## babylights

CCS (comprehensive chromosomal screening) is just a form of PGS.


----------



## star25

Welcome ask!


----------



## Juliet11

welcome ask!!!

baby, i think i will test on 10/11th! i am going to do it telling myself that even if it says positive, that the beta will be the for sure on monday.... my last FET i didn't do a home test AT ALL. and then i got a six on the beta and it dropped. so i wonder if a home test would have said yes. anyway, in the further past i would do home tests like crazy and it drive myself crazy! 
i think i will only buy 2 for later this week. which kind of test should i get?


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet 

With first fet I used a one step cheapie 5dp5dt and looked like a negative, dipped a frer and got a faint line so since then only used frers 

Second fet I got a faint line on a frer 4dp5dt but it was a blighted ovum at 7 week scan 

Third get was my worse I tested early again, kept getting indents on frers, had to test daily after I started and drove myself insane!! For a week I barley left the house and was so miserable when every day was a negative 

Fourth fet (this one) I waited until 7dp5dt and got a dark line on a free straight away 
I know if I do this again in the future I won't be testing early, it was nicer to see a dark line that wasn't questionable like the first 2 as they were so faint but did get darker daily

Good luck, I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Juliet11

star, yep i am so with you! better wait longer and get a more definite answer then the wishy-washy ones. 
should i count transfer day as day 1 or the day after? my transfer was last thursday, so this thursday would be 7dp5dt or would friday be 7dp5dt? i am excited and i know overthinking everything


----------



## star25

count the day after transfer as 1dpt so this Thursday will be 7dp5dt, excited for you!


----------



## Juliet11

i wish they would let me just do a beta on friday! that would be 8dp5dt,,, but in the meantime i ordered frer :D :D


----------



## ShortyA22

Hi All! Can I join in on the fun? I am in the process of my 2nd IVF. My first IVF was in 2012. My Husband and I have been TTC for 6 1/2 years and have been through a lot. We are experiencing infertility due to male factor. After many years of being told my husband had a "blockage" we decided this past February to have a very intense surgery performed to fix the blockage so we could try naturally. When the urologist got in there, it was much more difficult. He was actually born without a Vas Defern on the right side and the left side had a leak. It was a very rare scenario so the Dr cut the vas on the left and tried to reconstruct to the right. It was very intense. My husband was bed bound for 8 weeks and on a 2lb lifting restriction. We went for our follow up in June for a semen analysis and nothing was there. The surgery didn't work. So, we were back to square one and IVF w/ ICSI is our only option. We still had 5 vials of sperm frozen from our first cycle. We chose to go to a different clinic this time- started with genetic testing and my husband is a carrier of CYstic Fibrosis. Luckily I am not so we started the process. 
This new clinic is def doing things different than my first time around but I also know a lot has changed with IVF since 2012. My clinic prefers FETS over fresh transfer. I started the process and I actually triggered tonight. Today, I went for my last scan before retrieval and I have 36 plus follicles that look really good. She saw more but my left ovary was hiding behind my uterus and it was pretty painful trying to get by it. I am scheduled for ER Thursday morning. Hopefully we will have good fertilization and we will move on to FET. They are planning to transfer 2 embryos

What is everyone else's cycles like now?


----------



## MKaykes

Shorty, sounds like you've already been through a lot! 36 follicles sounds great! Are they worried about OHSS? That's one reason I think they prefer FET. My clinic recommends it for pretty much everyone, with research showing more success letting the body chill from the stims. I'm preparing for my FET in about a month.

Question for ladies who have done an FET or are doing a cycle now. My prescription is for Vivelle patches, written for brand name only. Only other option is Minivelle. My insurance only covers 8, the rx is for like 50. Pharmacist says generic Vivelle is exactly the same, but Dr will only use brand name. What have you used for estrogen leading up to FET?


----------



## star25

Shorty, you have been through a lot, sending you all the luck for ec tomorrow 

Mk, I was on progynova, 8mg daily


----------



## mnelson815

I am on oral estrogen, so I can't be much help with the patches. 
Honestly, if the pharmacist thinks they're identical, I would go with that. I have seen Dr.'s write those types of prescriptions all the time and its just because they usually get a kick-back from the drug company for using certain brands.
Pharmacists study and are knowledgeable about these drugs for a living. If they say the generic is identical to the brand name, i would trust them.


----------



## Juliet11

Welcome shorty! Sending good luck your way for you ER!


----------



## babylights

Welcome Shorty, sending you good thoughts for a smooth and successful retrieval tomorrow!

Juliet how are you feeling??

afm baseline tomorrow whee!


----------



## ShortyA22

Thanks everyone!
MK- they haven't even mentioned OHHS so doesn't seem like they are worried. They prefer to do FETs if at all possible. 

I am heading to the clinic now for me retrieval. Prayers for good fertilization and good embryos :)


----------



## ShortyA22

Retrieval went good. 15 eggs retrieved. Prayers for good fertilization and good embryos


----------



## star25

Great news shorty, hope you're feeling ok and can get a good nights sleep


----------



## Kjw26

That is awesome shorty!! Hope you get some good fertilization!


----------



## Juliet11

you guys!!! i am trying to stay level-headed...
i am 7 days past 5dt. FET was a week ago. i just took a frer that came in the mail, and i had just gone pee before i checked the mail. anyway i got enough pee out to see 2 pink lines! i would say the first one has a tiny gap in the middle, but its not super light or anything, i don't have to squint or anything, there is definitely TWO lines! 
could i be getting a false positive with afternoon pee?


----------



## star25

That's great Juliet! You won't get a false positive because it's afternoon urine, yay! 

Can you post a pic? Just because I love to look at lines haha


----------



## MKaykes

Shorty, 15 retrieved sounds great. Hoping you get a good fertilization report! We had 16 retrieved and 9 fertilized. 

Juliet, how exciting!! I agree with star, post a pic if you can!


----------



## koj518

omg, I just came back to check in on everyone and what do i see... another BFP!!!

congrats Juliet!!!!! 2 lines is 2 lines! so happy for you!!! and yay for the lucky thread!! 

Hello new comers!! you've found the luckiest thread ever :)


----------



## Juliet11

i haven't done a pic post in forever and forgot how... so not sure how this will turn out. 
the left is today, 8dp5dt and the right was yesterday 7dp5dt




what do you guys think? i wish the line was darker... i have one test left.


----------



## star25

Oh yay congratulations! They're probably just not very good tests as he control line doesn't look very solid but they look great!


----------



## MKaykes

That's defintiely a BFP line! Congrats!


----------



## Juliet11

star, good point that even the control isn't a solid line. 
now im anxious for mondays beta

thanks for the support ladies :)


----------



## babylights

Congrats Juliet!!!


----------



## mnelson815

Congratulations!! 
I second the other ladies, with the lines being very spotty in sections, i wouldn't worry about the progression. It is probably just not a great batch of tests. Those are very good lines however!!


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- I think it's very sweet that you bought baby clothing <3 I love stripes too! I'm totally getting my little boy a red and white candy cane striped outfit for his first Christmas. :haha: How did your baseline go?

Juliet- Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: FX for a wonderful beta today. So excited for you!

mkayes- Welcome! I used Estradiol pills instead of the patches, but from what I understand estrogen is very cheap/easy to manufacture. I think you're 100% okay with the generic. Good luck!

ask- Welcome! I feel like I've seen you on another thread, maybe a long time ago?

shorty- Welcome! Congrats on 15 follicles, that's wonderful. I hope you had great fertilization!

AFM, just hit 16 weeks and everything looked great at my appointment on Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## Juliet11

thanks ladies!
just got back from the lab. now the waiting game... must keep my phone near me all day! i am hoping for a good beta number, will post here as soon as i can. i did fill our day with activities so won't be home a ton. last week of summer break. 

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## babylights

scooby - Christmas candy cane <3<3<3 Congrats on 16 weeks and a great scan! 

Juliet - hope the day flies by and you get amazing news later today!!

afm I started stims this morning! I didn't expect this, but right after my DH gave me the shot and the anxiousness of anticipating the shots was gone, we were both so pumped to get to our baby! :)


----------



## kepper

Congrats Juliet! Another BFP! Are there really 3 sets of twins here?!

mkayes- Welcome! I used Estradiol pills also

scooby- glad you are doing well

Last day of meds/progesterone injections for me on Friday!! 10 weeks!


----------



## Juliet11

Finally they called while we were at a friends house and i am trying to be discrete and go to another room to take the call, beta is 180! 
honestly was hoping for higher (not sure why in my head higher is better), but the nurse was really positive and said it was a strong number but to stay cautiously excited till the next beta


----------



## star25

That's great Juliet, my first beta with dd was 87, you're all good!


----------



## Ask4joy

This is such an exciting thread! Congrats Juliet! 

Thanks scooby! I'm sure you've seen me around - been here for over a year! :)

It looks like I'm ovulating earlier than ever before this cycle - positive opk on cd 11! Means I'm even closer to starting IVF! I had a horrible dream last night that they did all these scans on my body and told me it wasn't suitable for pregnancy but that I could adopt. Glad it was just a dream!


----------



## Kjw26

Congratulations Juliet!! That is a great beta! So excited for you:)

Baby lights-congrats on starting your stims! It will go by fast!

Scooby-16 weeks! That's so awesome and glad you had another great scan!

Kepper-woohoo on stopping meds! I just recently stopped all mine too! It's so nice not having a million alarms reminding me to do the pills, creams, and shots.

Afm-I'm 11w2d and we graduated from our ivf clinic last week and just met with our new ob yesterday! I really like her and she is a high risk ob because of the identical twins so lots of monitoring which is nice. We had our NT scan and they both look great thank goodness! My Ob told me I need to eat 3500 calories and 175grams of protein! Eating is about to become my full time job lol. They said the super high protein is the only thing proven to cut the risks associated with multiples like preterm labor and preeclampsia. Nausea is still there a bit but thinking its getting better!

Can't wait for all of the umpcoming transfers :)


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- I bought 2 sets of striped jammies for the baby yesterday and thought of you! So glad you're getting excited now and congrats on starting stims!

kepper- Yes, although I'll let the third twin mama announce herself ;) Congrats on stopping injections and on 10 weeks! It might be time for a ticker... :thumbup:

Juliet- 180 is awesome! I think my first was 104? It's the 2nd beta that matters, and you don't even technically need to see it doubling (although that's usually a good sign).

ask- That's a terrible dream :hugs: I've had a lot of anxiety dreams while TTC and still have them now occasionally. So exciting that you're getting started soon!

kj- I didn't get a scan, only got to hear the heartbeat. It's actually going to be a full 8 weeks between scans for me, which has been torture! Congrats on graduating. I'm so glad you like your new doctor. Yikes, that is a lot of calories and a LOT of protein! Do they recommend adding protein powder to shakes/smoothies? Do you eat red meat? I hope they're giving you some tips on how to hit that number every day!


----------



## Kjw26

Oh I'm sorry scooby I misunderstood and thought it was a scan. That is so nice to hear the heartbeat! 8 weeks seems like forever but I know we all get kind of spoiled with extra ultrasounds compared to most people. I know you said you bought some clothes, have you gotten anything else yet? 

The protein is going to be tough for me but they did say I can do protein shakes and bars to help. I've been reading body builder websites lol but it doesn't seem that healthy. I definitely trust her advise I just need to get over my own ideas about it and try my best.


----------



## AshleyButters

KJW- holy cow 3500 calories! I have our first appt with my ob next friday, I bet he will probably tell me the same. And to think I have been trying to watch what I eat cuz I didn't want to turn into a house! LOL

AFM- Hey ladies, I am one of the 3 that is having TWINS! I was shocked/scared for a day, But now I am super happy and can't wait to have them! Sorry I haven't been active on this thread, I feel that now that I am pregnant I don't feel like I should post on here because I know that it kind of made me a little sad when I was TTC that people who already were pregnant posted on here. So I am trying to be sensitive to all you mamas.:hugs:


----------



## mnelson815

OMG Ashley!! Congrats!!!
I remember following along so closely since we were timed the same. You transferred two 3BB's right? I am doing a 3BB and a 2BB in Sept and they made me feel like they may not be the best, but I am so happy to hear BOTH of your 3BB's stuck!!

So exciting!! xx


----------



## AshleyButters

mnelson815 said:


> OMG Ashley!! Congrats!!!
> I remember following along so closely since we were timed the same. You transferred two 3BB's right? I am doing a 3BB and a 2BB in Sept and they made me feel like they may not be the best, but I am so happy to hear BOTH of your 3BB's stuck!!
> 
> So exciting!! xx

Hey MNelson!!! :hugs: Thank you! Yep I had 2 3BB's transferred. They both stuck because I believe I saw 2 seperate sacs. At the time of the transfer, I asked my doctor if we could transfer 1 best and 1 "not so best" so I could decrease the odds of both of them sticking. But the Dr (who is not my Dr, just another Dr in the practice) said nope we are transferring both of the best ones. 

I was so nervous because they weren't 4AA's or anything, but guess they were good enough!!!!!:happydance::happydance: We do have 5 frosties, and I know that 2 of them are 4BB's so I will put ONE of those back if/when we do IVF again! LOL 

I can't wait till you have your transfer!!! Just be prepared if both stick!!!! I was in absolute shock/scared to death the day they told me. But I am overjoyed now!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone for the support!

scooby, now i remember the nurse actually said something about it increasing 53% by tomorrow. but yeah i would just feel better if it doubled and then some! 

i will report back tomorrow my updated beta! fingers crossed! 

loving this positive thread with all the good things happening and support everyone gives eachother :)


----------



## ShortyA22

Wow!! So much going on! Congrats ladies and so much positive vibes here!
AFM, so as you all know I had 15 eggs retrieved. 10 fertilized 6 made it after day 1 which was this past Friday. I didn't sleep much at all this weekend and prayed more and more. I was so worried that I wouldn't have any to progress to day 5 to freeze. (our first time cycle- our embryos were doing really good until day 5- no one could explain what happened overnight, We moved to a new clinic for this cycle which has been 5 years later. My new RE really felt it was a possible lab error because nothing made sense from our Med records- but I was still so nervous with the original plan with this cycle to freeze and do FET because i have been so worried that they won't make it just like the last) 
The Dr called me this AM and we have 3 good blastocysts that we're frozen today :) sooo FET here we come!! We are going to transfer 2 back with the hopes and prayers of twins :)
I should start my cycle next week and will start BCP.
I also am going to be doing the patches- it's Estradol or something like that.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi ladies, can I join your lucky thread? It's nice to see some familiar faces! I just started my first IVF cycle with estrogen priming. I'm on day 3 of stims (400 Gonal-f 400, 150 Luveris), I start cetrotide on day 5 and my first ultrasound is on day 7 (Saturday). I don't feel much going on in my ovaries so far....really praying my follies are growing as they should be! 

Congrats Juliet! Let's keep those BFP's coming!


----------



## Juliet11

shorty, that sounds promising! i have twins, and it is fun... tiring but so fun. 

wishin, welcome and good luck to you!!!!

okay so in the morning i do my second beta... find out later in the day. so nervous.... i went monday knowing i was pregnant from the home tests... but now i feel like is the real test... to see how those numbers look. praying for a healthy little bean to stay sticky! i'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## star25

Shorty that's brilliant news, good you can get on and start the fet so soon too

Wish, welcome, good luck with your cycle, don't worry about feeling too much, I had 35 follicles, 21 eggs in the end and I still didn't feel any different (luckily!) 

Juliet, good luck for today's beta, bet it's a nice high number! 

Ashley, congratulations again, so pleased for you and your family 

Ask, yay for ovulationa nd starting your cycle sooner, sending lots of luck


----------



## ShortyA22

Good Luck Juliet! 

I have never done a FET cycle.. seems like the protocol is going to be several weeks. What did the protocol look like for y'all?
I will start BCP when my cycle starts which should be next week. Then lupron estrogen stuff and progesterone. I'm getting antsy now :)


----------



## star25

Hi shorty, mine were baseline scan day 1-3, start estrogen 8mg a day, go back 10 days later for lining check, if ok start progesterone and transfer 5-7 days later depending on if it landed on a weekend
With dd I had an extra week of estrogen as lining wasn't thick enough first check but the next 3 lining was above 8mm on each first check


----------



## scoobybeans

kj- I'm sure you'll get the hang of the new diet soon. On the plus side, you get to eat stuff like ice cream without feeling guilty. :haha: I haven't bought any other baby things yet because I feel like I still need to be cautious. Also, my sis has lots of stuff for me and they're going to throw me a shower so I think I'll wait and see what we get :)

ash- So glad you came back on here to give an update. :hugs:

Juliet- I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine. I just wanted to tell you so you wouldn't freak out just in case, because I had so much anxiety about my beta numbers. Good luck today!!!

shorty- Congrats on 3 frosties!!! That's awesome! :happydance:

wish- It's so good to see you on here! :hugs: I can't wait until your first scan.


----------



## Kjw26

Juliet-good luck on your beta today! I'm sure it will be perfect:)

Shorty-that is awesome news! Congrats on getting ready to start your fet! I did bcp for about a month, Lupron, estrogen patches, pills, and cream, then I started the progesterone cream and shots. It seems like it takes forever but it will go by fast and will be worth it in the end!

Wishn-that's awesome you are doing your stims now! Are you planning a fresh transfer or a frozen?


----------



## babylights

kj holy moly that's a lot of protein! But I second scooby - more ice cream!! I wonder if you can sprinkle protein powder on top of the ice cream...? :haha:

shorty congrats on three frosties!!! :happydance: I'll be eagerly following along with your FET process as I'll have mine probably early October. 

Hi Wish! :wave:

Juliet fx for a great second beta!!

afm today's Menopur didn't hurt as badly! I think tomorrow is my last dose before my follie check and then I switch to Cetrotide. Anyone have experience with Cetrotide, any tips or tricks?


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone for the positive comments today! I am feeling good and waiting by the phone! will report back when i find out!!!! anytime between now and 4 hours from now... 

star, do you remember what your second beta was?


----------



## Juliet11

:happydance: beta 540!!!


----------



## MKaykes

Awesome beta Juliet!!


----------



## babylights

Yay Juliet!!!


----------



## koj518

Congrats Juliet!!!! come join us here!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-assisted-conception-success-due-2018-xx.html


----------



## star25

Juliet , great news! I only had 1 beta at my clinic then scan at 7 weeks


----------



## Kjw26

Awesome beta Juliet!!! Congrats!:)

Baby lights-good luck with your scan! Cetrotide wasn't bad but it's refrigerated and it always gave me a red rash around the injection site that was kind of itchy but it went away after an hour or so!

I wish I could just eat ice cream! Then it wouldn't be so bad lol. Yep I think I can add protein powder to stuff like that and there are a few brands that make protein ice cream. I tried that halo top it's not totally the same but it's not too bad!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Great beta Juliet! Congrats!!

Kjw, I'm hoping to do a fresh transfer! 

Babylights, Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I start my cetrotide tomorrow morning so I'll let you know how it goes. The nurse warned me that some people get a big red bump that looks like a hive.


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- It helps if you take the Cetrotide out of the fridge about 15 minutes before you mix it, and then after you mix it give it another 15 minutes to dissolve. (When you mix it roll the bottle gently to get all of that powder.) I did get a rash and if you do it's SUPER itchy. I found putting an ice pack on right away helped with the itch and it would go away in about 15 minutes or so. Good luck!

Juliet- Congrats again, I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

wish- How did your shot go? Like I said to Juliet, I did get a rash but ice helps a lot!


----------



## WishnandHopn

First shot of cetrotide done! The injection site got quite red, raised and itchy almost immediately but it went away after an hour or so. I took it out of the fridge 30 min before, but only let it dissolve for about 5 min, so maybe I'll let it dissolve longer tomorrow. Two more sleeps until my scan!


----------



## babylights

Hi ladies. Had my first scan this morning and had 11 total, 5 on right with biggest being 6.5 and 6 on left biggest 7.5. My doctor seemed pretty disappointed based on my last AFC of 18, so feeling pretty bummed. I'd thought that she would say that it's still early and more could pop up, but she said she thought my initial dosage would be too high, and now we're going to most likely up everything. Feel a little deflated but I know it's early so trying not to let it get to me. Oomph.


----------



## mnelson815

bablights - Don't worry! Honestly, it is such a rollercoaster. For me, the first few monitoring appointments they pretty much made me feel like hardly any are growing, like maybe 6-9. Near the end I think they were measuring close to 14 that they would tell me about it. In the end, I had 21 eggs collected, that didn't count any empty follicles. 
Another lady from my clinic kept having her Dr tell her she should cancel and try again saying there was only 5 measurable and she stimmed for 13/14 days. At the end, they retrieved 13 and she had 8 blasts at the end. So it really is WAY to early to be worried. 
They will up your meds and if you respond, great. If not, they can always try again another month. I hear your follicle recruitment can be different every month and if the very worst came to worst, you could try a different month and get a completely different outcome.

Don't feel down <3


----------



## Kjw26

Wishn-it won't be long now until your ec and transfer! The cetrotide kind of sucks but at least the rash goes away!

Baby lights-it really is such a roller coaster! I think there is still a good chance you will get good numbers and even if you don't have a ton it's definitely quality over quantity that matters.


----------



## babylights

Thanks ladies! I'm brushing off her weird comments and am going to just focus on moving forward. I was so happy about 11 before she came back and burst my bubble :haha: Hoping for a better response to higher doses and lots o' big follies at my next scan on Saturday!


----------



## scoobybeans

wishn- My advice is let is dissolve a little longer and also wipe the needle with an alcohol swap after you get the air bubbles out. I think it's the excess liquid coming in contact with your skin that makes it worse. Also, ice pack afterward really helps!

babylights- You were only on 4 days of stims, right? That's SUPER early. I checked back and on both of my IVF cycles my biggest follicles were in the 6mm range on day 4. I think you're totally fine and an increase in meds will definitely give them a boost. 11 is awesome! Don't let her bring you down. :) Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much scooby, that makes me feel a ton better! <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Sounds like you are just fine babylights - I'm betting your next scan will show good progress! Are you doing PGS? I forget...

Ladies, I'm worrying about PGS. It is recommended due to my loss history and dx but I'm so worried that they won't find any normal embryos. I've read that some doctors discourage it as results aren't always accurate and Mosaic embryos (containing more than 1 chromosome line, like myself!) often self-correct. I'm kinda thinking that if I only have a few 5 day blasts that we should deny PGS and just give it a try. Otherwise if they test them and they are aneuploid they are required to discard them and then no chance at all! Thoughts?


----------



## babylights

Ask we're doing ivf for the express purpose of genetic testing so I'm of no help!

My E2 at Day 4 of stims yesterday was only 94, so I feel like there's a real possibility my cycle might be cancelled unless my increased dosages really kickstarted things. Anyone else have experience with super slow growers and low E2??


----------



## star25

Babylights, I didn't have mine tested during stimming, sorry I'm not much help with levels, I hope tomorrow's scan goes well though, I don't think your first scan is anything to worry about, like the ladies have said it's still early days 

Wish, how is the cetrotide going now? I didn't find it the easiest compared to using a pen for the gonal f! Hope you're doing ok which I'm sure you are! 

Ask, sorry I don't know a lot about genetic testing, does your dr discourage it? It sounds like a difficult one, can you decide once you know how many blasts you have? It sounds like you're leaning towards not testing so do what you feel is right for you and what our feel happy with


----------



## Ask4joy

Babylights - sorry I'm no help since I haven't started my IVF cycle yet. What happens if the cycle in cancelled? What portion of the costs do you have to pay? I really hope it's not cancelled! FX things improve!

Star - I'm thinking if we have less than 4-5 day 5 blasts not testing but if we have more going ahead and testing. My doctor thinks we should test. I'm going to ask her more about it at our IVF consult next week.


----------



## Kjw26

Babylights-I know they tested my E2 but I never knew my results. My clinic didn't like to give a lot of numbers because they didn't want an extra stressor to focus on. I really hope your increased dose does the trick though! I agree with the other girls that 11follicles sounds great and it is definitely still early. I hope your next scan goes well!

Ask4joy-that's so interesting about the Pgs not always being accurate and the fact that if you have mosaic embryos can self correct. I can definitely see how that would make your decision much more difficult. I chose to do the pgs and I'm personally glad that we did because we had several Day 5 embryos that looked great but were genetically abnormal. To me I just think that had those been transferred I would have likely not gotten pregnant or miscarried. One thing I learned with my clinic at least is that they never discard any of the embryos that they test. Even if they came back abnormal unless the patient requests that. Maybe you could ask if that's your clinics policy also. Then you would have more information but could still choose to transfer if there were only slight abnormalities? I agree with star though you should definitely trust your gut and everyone's situation is different!


----------



## scoobybeans

Babylights- I'm a slow responder and my E2 was low on day 4 as well both times. (Just over 100.) I did get there in the end, but the 2nd time they had to increase my dose three times. My AFC is also a lot lower than yours so I didn't have as much to work with. Feel free to take a look at my LTTTC journal, as I was very detailed: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...ying-1-39-2nd-ivf-april-104.html#post38501405. It's all on the first post under spoilers.

In my case we were OOP so canceling would have been a disaster, but we did convert my first IVF to an IUI at my request. I felt I had been oversupressed with BCP so the 2nd time I asked to do estrogen priming instead.

I hope that helps. I still think in your case it's early and if it won't hurt you financially just wait & see if your response picks up. Good luck!!


----------



## babylights

Thanks scooby! I actually have stalked your entire journal :blush: And now here you are with Moobley! <3

I'm taking a look at my updated calendar and it says at my baseline suppression check after bcp my E2 was <5! It seems odd that they were so surprised at my poor response to stims. Or does that mean I should be responding better? I should really just stop thinking about this :dohh:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Babylights, day 4 is still early, so there's still time for it to improve, especially now with your higher doses. Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted! 

Ask, I was interested in doing PGS but my doctor talked me out of it. He doesn't think I will get many embryos and like you said, with PGS you can end up discarding good embryos. When I asked about deciding after seeing how many blasts we get, he said we'd have to decide first, because in order to biopsy the embryos they need to poke a hole in them with a laser on day 3 and the cells that bubble out are what they sample. Maybe your clinic does something different and you will be able to decide based on how many blasts you get. I guess if you don't do PGS you will have to just prepare yourself for the possibility of more chemical pregnancies.

Star, cetrotide went much better the second day! (Thanks for the tips Scooby!) I'm on day 6 of stims and starting to feel some twinges and pressures in my ovaries, so I have my fingers crossed that my scan tomorrow morning will be good news.


----------



## scoobybeans

Babylights- less than 5 is crazy low! If you think about it, you've gone all the way up to 94 in just a few days. So that's pretty damn good! With my clinic, as long as E2 doubled or almost doubled, they let you continue your cycle.

Wishn- I'm so glad the shots got easier. Hoping you have a great scan today!

Ask- I have mixed feelings on PGS for that exact reason. We opted not to do it because we didn't have much to work with, but I think for women who have RPL but lots of eggs it's a good idea.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for the input ladies. Based on my hormone levels I should respond well to the stims. AMH is 3.0 which is very good for being nearly 35. Hopefully I'll get lots of eggs!


----------



## babylights

So update from today's Day 6 scan: 12 total follies
R: 8.5, 8, 8, 4 <8 (all above 7)
L: 9, 4 <8
Will get E2 levels later today, but I'm at CCRM's max doses of 150 Menopur and 300 Gonal so hopefully my levels have gone up and these guys start moving and shaking!
Update: E2 197; keeping doses at max and not dialing back

A few things we talked with the doctor about:
- not canceling this cycle, at least as of now (but most likely not)
- they're very surprised at my response despite my good AFC and AMH, could be an egg quality issue 
- she told us that talking to the ovaries works so we're stepping those efforts up! :)

Overall we're going with it and just hoping for the best. We're doing CCS testing so we'll see what's what with these eggs of mine, but hopefully everything's okay. Next scan on Monday!


----------



## Ask4joy

Yay for more follies babylights!!! Really glad to hear that your cycle most likely won't be cancelled. Keeping talking to those ovaries! :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Babylights, it's great that you have 12 so close in size! They may be taking their time, but I think you're gonna end up with plenty of eggs! 

Unfortunately my scan was not so good today. I have 2 follicles on the right and 4 on the left. 4 of them are in the 14-16 mm range and 2 are about 10 mm. That's after 6 days of stimming at the max dose. They also think I have fluid in my right tube, which is surprising since I had a HyCoSy in May and both tubes were clear. They said that they could remove the fluid at the same time as egg retrieval, since it can interfere with implantation. They're bringing me back in for another ultrasound tomorrow morning so that a doctor can have a look at the tubes. My clinic likes to trigger at 17 mm, so its seems likely I will trigger tomorrow night and have the retrieval Tuesday am. Trying to stay positive, but feeling pretty bummed out about it right now. Maybe I need to start talking to my geriatric ovaries!


----------



## babylights

I'm sorry it wasn't the news you'd hoped for Wish, this process is so incredibly hard :( But! It seems like oftentimes people get more eggs than follicles, and you have four at great sizes already, so even if you got 5-6 eggs that would be fantastic! And the smaller ones are still within a good range and can absolutely catch up! I have such high hopes for you cycle buddy <3 But obviously I understand feeling bummed, I hope you can do something special for yourself this weekend!


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- Great to see your E2 more than doubled, and it seems like you've got lots of follicles right around the same size. That's excellent :thumbup: Hope you have a great scan today!

wishn- I know it's cliché, but just remember that it only takes 1! I hope your scan yesterday went well and that they'll be able to remove that excess fluid. Did you end up triggering? I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## babylights

Thanks scooby! I updated my journal :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks babylights! I'm glad you had a great scan today! Grow follies grow! 

Thanks Scooby, I am constantly telling myself that, it just takes one! My expectations for this cycle have undergone an adjustment, that's for sure. 

Yesterday's scan I had 6 follies (19, 18, 18, 15, 13, 12) so I triggered last night and my retrieval is first thing tomorrow morning! They also confirmed the hydrosalpinx on the right, so we will be draining the tube after ER so that we can do a fresh transfer if we choose to. If we end up with embryos to freeze, I will have to have a laparoscopic surgery to remove my right tube before doing a FET. Definitely NOT how I expected this cycle to go, but nothing I can do to change it, so I just have to roll with it and hope for the best!


----------



## MKaykes

Wishn, hoping for the best tomorrow! I'm excited to hear how many they can retrieve, and I hope all goes well with draining the tube.


----------



## star25

Good luck today wish, I hope all goes well for you


----------



## mnelson815

Good luck!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Egg retrieval is done and we got 4 eggs! Unfortunately the doctor had problems getting at the tube and couldn't drain it, so the hydrosalpinx is still there. We'll find out how many were fertilitized with ICSI tomorrow morning. From there we will have to decide about doing a fresh transfer on day 3 (which I'd rather not do with the hydrosalpinx there) or let them all grow to day 5 and do a freeze all. Anything that was unfreezable we'd transfer fresh and hope that it can implant even with the hydrosalpinx. So now we're in waiting mode again...but I feel a lot of more relaxed, just going to take this one day at a time.


----------



## star25

Glad etc went well wish, I think that sounds a good plan to freeze all but transfer any that can't be frozen, you want your body rested and well for transfer, hope you can get some rest for the rest of the day


----------



## scoobybeans

wishn- Adjusting my expectations was the hardest thing for me as well. But 4 is excellent! (I got 4 too!) FX you get a great fertilization report today. That's a bummer that they couldn't drain the tube, but I think you've got a solid plan in place. :thumbup:

babylights- How are you doing?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Scooby and Star. We got the fertilization report: 2 out of 4 eggs fertilized with ICSI! I'm disappointed it wasn't more, but happy we have 2 embabies. They want us to do a day 3 transfer on Friday since we only have 2, but I am concerned about transferring with the hydro since it reduces pregnancy rates by 30%. We'll go in on day 3 to talk to the doctor about how our embies are doing, and if two have made it we will possibly transfer one that day and let the other one grow out to day 5. I don't love the idea of transferring with a hydro, but the prospect of trying to grow to day 5 and having neither of them make it is even worse. One day at a time. Is it Friday yet?!

Babylights, how are you doing?


----------



## thunderbaby

Jumping in here late in the game! I'm just finishing up my first (and hopefully only) round of IVF. We ended up with two embies, one hatching blast and one blast, and implanted the hatching and froze the other. The transfer was on Sunday so now I'm in the dreaded tww and absolutely losing my mind. 3dp5dt now and planning to POAS on September 1, if I can wait that long. My blood test isn't scheduled until September 5 :'( :'( Thought joining a forum might help me since I can't seem to do anything except obsess over it!


----------



## star25

Hey thunder, you've come to the right place! 
Hope you get your bfp this cycle, the waiting is the worst but it is for the best, I tested early with my first 3 fet's (1 bfp dd, 2nd bfp blighted ovum, 3rd bfn) this 4th I waited 7dp5dt and got a good dark line so glad I waited longer!


----------



## babylights

Wish <3

Thunder welcome, and fx for your bfp!!

Hi everyone! We're still chugging along, I think they might either have me stim for longer than 12 days (originally they thought 10) or up my Menopur dose, DH and I had two different interpretations of what they said :haha:


----------



## thunderbaby

Thanks guys! if I make it to Sept 1, that will be 12dp5dt, which compared to what I see on these forums, seems late to be testing. I'd be tempted to test earlier, maybe around 7 or 8dp5dt but they made such a big deal at the clinic about how early testing can have false positives because of the trigger shot, that now DH wants to wait. My clinic overall does seem to be really late with the testing. The nurse did say that Sept 1 was probably fine to POAS, and that if it's positive I could take the requisition in to the blood collection clinic that day, but officially my beta date is 16dp5dt. I've never seen anyone else who had their beta that late. Does anyone else have a late date like that?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Babylights! Sending follie-growing vibes your way! :hugs:

Welcome Thunder and good luck! Good on you for having the willpower to wait so long to test! For most people the trigger is gone within two weeks. If I even make it to transfer, I will try to hold out for at least 7 days!


----------



## mnelson815

Hey thunder,

My clinic does betas anywhere from 14-16dp5dt so it isn't too far off from you. I personally think you would be find around 7-8 days past 5 days for no trigger left, but some people do hold on to it a little longer. I think that 9dp5dt you would be totally in the clear however.


----------



## Kjw26

Wish-sorry I'm a little late but I'm glad egg retrieval went well and that you have two embryos in the works! I'm sorry they couldn't drain your tube right then and there but I agree you have a good plan in place to possibly transfer one and freeze the other. I hope you get great news on Friday! I know how hard it is to be on the edge of your seat for those days waiting to know how they're doing. Sending positive vibes your way!

Babylights-hope your follicles are growing nicely!

Welcome thunder!! Glad your transfer went well! The tww is just complete torture but this forum helped me survive it too! I think you should be fine to test 8-9 dpt too. Hoping you get some great news soon!!:)


----------



## scoobybeans

wishn- It can be tough when you see others get so many embryos but try & think of it this way: You've got 2 potential babies! And I think that's wonderful. :thumbup:

thunder- Welcome and congrats on being PUPO! :dust: I'd agree with you & others that it seems long to wait. I'm one of those people who had a lingering trigger, but even for me it was gone 12 days after I took it. So I think it's safe for you to test by 9dp5dt and you should get a nice dark line by then. Good luck!

babylights- I saw they won't increase your dose past 300 Follistim. I wonder why? Either way, my clinic said it was safe to stim up to 14 days so you're fine. Grow, embies, grow! :dance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all - we have our IVF consult in a few hours and I'm wondering if there are any specific questions I should ask? Our appointment last month was supposed to be our consult but ended up being about my diagnosis (Mosaic Turner Syndrome). The plan is to do PGS then a FET. I'm making my list of questions and would love input from those of you who have already gone through it! Thank you!!


----------



## scoobybeans

It's always good to make sure about the cost of specific procedures, because sometimes there are extra charges for things you would think were included. (Like, the "basic" IVF at my clinic only included a 3-day culture after retrieval. So if you went out to 5 days it was extra.) Stuff like assisted hatching, ICSI, freezing embryos, etc. was also extra.

Some clinics can help you out with extra meds that people drop off, so I'd check on that. (Unless you are going through insurance.) If you are self-pay, they sometimes work with financial groups that offer discounts if you qualify.

I asked about the specifics of the cycle, like approx. how long was each stage, so that I had an idea when retrieval/transfer would likely be. I was also interested in the protocol because I love to research. :thumbup:

It's good to ask about the clinic's success rate for your age group, and more specifically what they think your personal chances are.

One last thing that I didn't think to ask until after I'd already started stimming, was what is their policy if you only get 1 or 2 eggs? Some clinic's will automatically cancel the cycle, so it's good to know that if you wind up being a poor responder.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks scooby! That was helpful!

The consult went well...everything is becoming so real! I was shocked to hear that my AMH is 4.8 and FSH is 6.4 (they were 3.1 and 8.4 a year ago). Could all my fertility diet / herbs / vitamins be helping?! Anyway, she said that while my dx is kinda grey and we can't really know how my eggs are affected, the fact that my egg reserve is excellent is in our favor. They expect to retrieve 16 eggs. FX! 

So I'll call when AF starts and will start BC on cd 3. 

Question - does stimming start right after birth control or is there a lapse in between?

Getting excited!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to stay positive but I know our chances are slim. I'm really hoping and praying for our 2 embabies to make it to day 3. Assuming at least one makes it, the transfer will be tomorrow at noon! 

Ask, I'm so glad your consult went well! Sounds like you have a great shot at having lots of embryos to test! I have no idea about your birth control question since I did estrogen priming.


----------



## babylights

Thank you ladies! It looks like I'll be triggering tomorrow or Saturday. Our RE has braced us for an egg quality issue since it looks like we'll be getting far fewer eggs than they were expecting based on my numbers. Just staying positive and hopeful and we'll see what we end up with!

scooby I asked about the 300 Gonal being the max and my nurse said it was just for this particular protocol - the good ovarian reserve protocol, which I am clearly failing heh :blush:

Ask I'm so glad your consult went so well! I started stims 5 days after my last bcp. 

Wish omg so exciting! Keep on growing embies, you can do it!!!!!


----------



## star25

Hope embies are doing well wish,do you get an update today? 

Ask, sorry I wasn't on birth control so not sure on that one, good luck for when iu start though, all sounds promising already!

Babylights, you're right to stay positive , good luck with trigger and hope ec goes well


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Wish, Babylights & Star! 

Looking forward to hearing your updates soon Wish & Babylights!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good news today! Day 3 and our 2 embryos are both looking good, both grade 4 quality (where 5 is best), one 8 cell and one more than 9 cells. We went to the clinic fully prepared to transfer one today, but the doctor advised against it due to the hydrosalpinx and recommended growing them to day 5 to try to get 1 or 2 blasts to freeze! So that's what we're doing. Really praying at least one of our embies makes it to day 5!


----------



## Ask4joy

Rooting big time for you and your embryos Wish!!

Question for you all...DH and I have been kinda loose over the summer with regards to our fertility "diet". We've been pretty religious about taking vitamins and supplements (coq10 ubiquinol, maca, multi/prenatal, fish oil, d3) but have definitely engaged in more social drinking and summertime party snacks etc. After over a year of being so good and having multiple early losses I kinda said screw it, I need a break. All of sudden IVF is upon us and I'm set to start next cycle. We are paying out of pocket and I'm staring to wonder if we should wait a month or two and focus on clean/healthy living before doing IVF. My FSH and AMH were great at the end of June but we haven't been as "good" the last 2 months. Thoughts?


----------



## babylights

Triggered last night and retrieval will be at 8:30am tomorrow!

Wish sending you so much luck for tomorrow, hope it's great news for both of us!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Ask! Honestly, I doubt it will make a big difference if you wait another month or two. It's good that you were still taking your supplements, and as long as you guys are both back to eating healthy and limiting alcohol, sugar and caffeine during your birth control cycle and through stimming, it should be fine. It sounds like you had a fun summer! I feel like I had the driest summer on record for me, and if we don't do a transfer tomorrow, I am going to have a GIANT glass of wine!

Babylights, thanks! I really hope we both have great news tomorrow!


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats on your trigger babylights, enjoy a day off before retrieval. Hoping for some strong, healthy eggs! 

Ask, I personally only did diet changes the cycle of my stims including my estrogen priming and again now for FET cycle. No caffeine (which isn't too hard for me, not a coffee drinker and only occasionally have soda, they even restrict me on chocolate with the minute amount if caffeine, that's been harder). No alcohol. Granted I haven't had success *yet*. I try to cut back on processed foods and sugar, but I'm a sugar addict so that's hard. I personally don't think enjoying some indulgences over the summer should set you back much. I know nothing abiut the Mosaic Turner Syndrome, can diet impact that?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi ladies, good news today! Both our embryos made it to day 5! We had a 4BB blast which we are freezing and a M2-3 morula which couldn't be frozen, so we transferred it today! I'm PUPO! The chances of it sticking with the hydrosalpinx are less, but there's still a small chance. Trying to stay positive! Now I just have to survive until my beta Sept 8...I will likely cave and test on Labour Day, which will be 8 days post transfer.


----------



## star25

Congratulations on being pupo wish! Don't blame iu for caving earlier than otd! 
Great news about the blast too

Babylights, I hope ec has gone well and pure having a good rest now 

Ask, I wouldn't really worry, if you're going to stay a bit healthier now I think you will be all good, it's better not to stress about these things and stay relaxed as you can, I never did anything special before my ivf in 2014 and pretty much carried on as normal up to it, plus you have been taking vitamins too so i would go ahead with your cycle, lots of luck for when you start


----------



## babylights

Thanks star! We got 6 eggs! Hoping for a good fert report tomorrow. Headed to McDonald's for some fries! 

Congrats Wish on being PUPO!!!!!


----------



## star25

Ooh well done babylights! Exciting fert report tomorrow


----------



## Kjw26

Wish-congrats on being pupo and on your frozen embryo!! Sending lots of posit vibes your way!

Baby lights-congrats on your egg retrieval!! That is awesome and hope you get some great fertilization reports in the upcoming days!

Ask-I think you will be fine if you just try to have a good diet during your bcp month and throughout stimming. I just cut out caffeine and alcohol and upped my protein because they say it can help with egg quality. I think I did bcp for 5 weeks then Lipton shots then started stunning for maybe like 11 days? I was on an antagonist protocol


----------



## babylights

Not such great news today, of the 6 mature eggs only 3 fertilized normally, although they said there were 2 that didn't show signs of fertilization yet but they'd watch until Day 3, don't know what that means. We will definitely cycle again, waiting on making an appointment with our doctor probably early next week. Looking forward to moving on!


----------



## MKaykes

Babylights - 50% fertilization seems to be pretty common, that would be great if those other two are just a little slow but catch up and fertilize! 

AFM...I'm a week and a day away from my FET! I go in on Thur to check my lining and adjust my estrogen as needed. I hope things are going well! I'm struggling with my no chocolate instructions, is there really that much caffeine in chocolate? Feeling really hopeful and don't want to be disappointed!


----------



## mnelson815

No chocolate???? Who suggested this? I would have SUCH a hard time with it.
As far as the caffeine level in it goes, I believe the darker the chocolate, the higher the content, but it is definitely WELL below the 200mg they have deemed very safe in pregnancy.


----------



## babylights

Thanks MKaykes! I was super surprised at their chocolate restriction too. And now I'm cycling two more times, that's a long time of no chocolate!! One more week to go for you ahh!!


----------



## scoobybeans

ask- Wonderful that you had such good test results. 16 eggs would be awesome! I think I had a 5 day break between stopping BCP and starting stims. As far as waiting, personally I wouldn't bother. I'd just recommend no alcohol & limited caffeine during stims. Drink plenty of water and eat lots of protein. (I ate tons of eggs on my successful cycle, and also drank a lot of milk.) Good luck!

wishn- That's fantastic news!!! Congrats on being PUPO! :dust: So exciting that you have a 4BB embie waiting for you too.

babylights- Hooray on 3 embies!! What is your plan if they all make it? How many are you willing to transfer at once? 

mkayes- Hooray for your FET coming up so soon, how exciting! As for no chocolate... :saywhat: I understand limiting it but... lol. That's as far as I'd be willing to go ;)

AFM, had my anatomy scan yesterday and all is still well. Whew!


----------



## MissEvers

First round of IVF starting tomorrow! 300mg Gonal F. Only 3 follicles this month.. keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## star25

Good luck missevans 

How is everyone?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks scooby! Great to hear your scan was good! I already weening off of caffeine again and plan on no alcohol after this weekend (I should be starting birth control on Sunday). I'll stock up on organic eggs and whole milk! I've been taking my vitamins and eating my Brazil nuts like a good little IVF patient. DH too. Lol. How he loves his vitamins. 

Is Maca ok to take during IVF cycles? 

Babylights - any updates? 

Wish - how are you feeling? And can someone tell me what pupo means? :)

Welcome MissE and good luck! I'm right behind you!

Heading to my cardiologist to have a heart ultrasound done and be cleared for IVF! I don't have any known heart issues but they are common with Turners. So far I have no markers of this mosaic monosomy x (Turner Syndrome) aside from repeat chemical pregnancies...hoping I'll have some good eggs in there!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Welcome MissEvers, and good luck!!

Ask, good luck with your appt! Hope you get the go ahead to start on Sunday. I'm excited for you that this is all getting rolling! 

Pupo means Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :)

I'm hanging in there. I tested yesterday to check that the trigger was gone and it is. I'm 4 days post-transfer, holding out till Monday to test again! This week is going so slowly! I woke up at 3 am for no reason and had so much trouble getting back to sleep. And now my stomach is upset. But both these things could just be due to the giant plate of nachos I ate last night! :haha:


----------



## scoobybeans

MissEvers- Welcome & good luck! :flower: I hope you get all 3 of those!

Ask- I've heard no Maca or Vitex during stim cycles, since they both have properties similar to the drugs they're already giving you so they can make things wonky. You're getting so close now, woohoo!

wishn- Have everything crossed for you hun! Try & stay busy to keep you mind off things. It's definitely not an easy 2WW!


----------



## star25

Not long til you can test wish; so exciting! What are you testing with?


----------



## thunderbaby

So excited I am finally testing tomorrow! I am 11dp5dt now, and technically my beta wasn't scheduled until Tuesday because of the long weekend, but my nurse suggested a POAS tomorrow (Friday) and if it's positive, just go get the blood collected anyway. I'm chock full of pregnancy symptoms that have my hopes really high - nausea, bloating, crampy feeling etc. 

I know that progesterone can cause a lot of those though. But I thought it was unlikely to be that since they didn't show up until 12 days after I started the progesterone. Just to temper my expectations, did anyone out there start having progesterone type side effects over a week after starting it, but DIDN'T get a BFP?


----------



## babylights

MissEvers good luck!!

Ask it's all happening so quick, so excited for you! Hope you have a great appointment and you're all clear to start!

Wish these are great signs cycle buddy, fx!!!

thunder fx for your bfp tomorrow!

afm as of yesterday Day 3 we have two 10 cell 4AA's and one 6 cell with some fragmentation that they'll keep watching. Praying that these guys make the big jump to blast, we'll find out on Saturday which is Day 6. I definitely have OHSS (oh the irony) so I've been addressing that more aggressively and have been feeling better.


----------



## Juliet11

sounds like good things happening in here!!!

good luck to wish and thunder and anyone else i may have missed!!! hope you see your BFPs!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Babylights - sounds like things are moving along well! Will you be waiting to test the embryos until after you've cycled 2 more times? 

Should I stop Maca now or just once I start stims? What about ubiquinol? 

I'm hoping the IVF nurse calls me back today because I don't even know my med protocol and don't know when meds will be ordered? I'll be starting them in 3 weeks!

Echocardiogram was interesting...cool to see my heart working on the ultrasound! Doc will call later today with results.


----------



## babylights

Ask it depends on how many we end up with this time and how many we get next round, the price for CCS testing is for up to eight blasts, so that's the consideration. I don't know about maca but my clinic had me take all my supplements all the way through stimming (ubiquinol, resveratrol, Vit D, fish oil, prenatals)


----------



## Ask4joy

Ok thanks babylights. My clinic's pricing is the same with regards to testing. My RE said if they only test 5, for example, we would have a credit for 3 more if we had to do another round...if that makes sense?


----------



## babylights

Oh that's interesting, I'll definitely ask them! We tried to ask about CCS and what might happen if we needed to go more than one round during our ivf class and they wouldn't even entertain us because they were so sure we'd only go once - so much for that! ha


----------



## thunderbaby

Well I ALMOST made it to Sept 1. We tested tonight (11dp5dt) and got two :bfp: :bfp: - one FRER regular one digital!! I can't believe after 2 years it's finally happening. Going for our beta tomorrow!


----------



## Juliet11

thunder congrats!!!!!!!!! wonderful news!!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Huge congrats Thunder!!! That's so exciting! Good luck with the beta. 

I'm not testing until Monday...Labour Day, how fitting. I'll be 8dp5dt. I have wondfos and SurePredict, which are supposed to be 10 miu. I'm having some cramping tonight that I'm really hoping and praying is implantation cramps!


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats Thunder!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## babylights

Congratulations thunder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## star25

Congratulations thunder! Another bfp for the group yay!


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- Fingers crossed you get 2 or 3 blasts on Saturday!

ask- I would stop the Maca now just to let your body adjust, but I took ubiquinol & the rest of my vitamins up until retrieval. Don't stress about meds, most places do overnight delivery. 

thunder- Congrats on your BFP!!! Good luck with your beta today.

wishn- I'm a big fan of Sure Predict. They gave me my BFP at like 6dp3dt and they had good progression afterward. Cramps are a great sign! Good luck!


----------



## thunderbaby

Thanks so much everyone! I got my beta today and the level was 150. I'm a little worried that that's a bit low for 12dp5dt. Does anyone know?


----------



## star25

Thunder I think you're good, my beta with dd was 87 at 9dp5dt


----------



## scoobybeans

thunder, check out https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single for beta averages on singleton pregnancies. My betas were always on the low side of normal but they doubled which is the important thing. If you have a long wait until your next beta, try taking HPT's if you're nervous. They should get a little darker each day. Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats thunder! That's wonderful!!!

Thanks scooby - I appreciate the advice!


----------



## babylights

The embryologist called and we have a 6AB and 5AA biopsied and frozen! Now the wait for CCS results begins...but as of now we have two beautiful babies on ice! <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Great news babylights! Do you know when you will get the test results? My clinic said it's a few weeks I think?


----------



## babylights

Thanks Ask! They'll send out the biopsied cells on Tuesday and it should take roughly two weeks. Luckily I'll also be waiting for af and getting ready for our next round so hopefully the wait won't be too painful!


----------



## Ask4joy

How's everyone doing? Starting birth control today...this is really happening! Oh my! I'm definitely going to need your ladies support this next month or so!


----------



## Fern81

Hi there, we're doing a frozen embryo transfer tomorrow morning and I'm FREAKING OUT. So nervous. 
Ok now I'm going to read back a bit to get to know more about you all!!


----------



## star25

Babylights that's excellent news! 

Ask, hooray for starting, you're in the right place for support 

Fern, hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## babylights

Ask so exciting!! We're all here for you, you got this!

Fern keeping everything crossed for a smooth FET and then your bfp!!

star thank you so much!


----------



## Fern81

I have a passenger on board! One blastocyst, same grading as baby G had. We'll see if it sticks! The other embie did thaw but was not great quality (12 cell morula) so seeing as we do NOT want to take the chance of having twins, we donated that embie for scientific research. I'm feeling so much calmer and better now that the transfer is done!! All the hormones are not helping my mood swings lol. Thanks for the well wishes everyone! 

Great news Ask for starting the process.

Babylights those are excellent gradings! Hope you get good results.


----------



## MKaykes

Happy transfer day Fern! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## scoobybeans

ask- Any time, we're here to help. :hugs: Congrats on starting BCP!

babylights- That's awesome, I'm so happy for you! FX both come back normal. If they do, will you continue to bank?

fern- Welcome & congrats on being PUPO! :dust:


----------



## Ask4joy

Curious what everyone's protocol was? I'll be on Follistim and Ganirelix (and pregnyl to trigger). No menopur. Meds are arriving Sept. 15. Seems like most people do Follistim and menopur?


----------



## mnelson815

I didn't do menopur either. I asked my RE why they do two stims and why I only got one and I guess it just has to do with your prognosis. Menopur is common when there is DOR and other factors. If you have a normal amh, fsh, etc. it is likely to just have the follistim.
I had puregon and orgalutran with a pregnyl trigger. Orgalutran was my antagonist to stop me from ovulating instead of cetrotide or ganirelix. And puregon instead of follistim. 

I still ended up with 21 eggs on a low dose of puregon, only 125. So I think they leave the additional stim med out unless they want to change something up.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ask, I think Menopur has both FSH and LH in it, whereas Follistin is recombinant FSH only. I didn't take Menopur, but in addition to Gonal-F I did take Luveris, which is recombinant LH (I don't think it's available in the U.S.) I think the additional LH is used if there's DOR or advanced maternal age or high doses of FSH. You're lucky you should only have to do one injection a day until you add the Ganirelix! 

Fern, congrats on being pupo! 

I tested yesterday at 9dp5dt and got a BFN, so it's not looking good for me. If this was a normal cycle, AF would be due today. My beta is Friday. 

Question for anyone who had a failed fresh transfer after IVF, when did you get AF? While you were still on the progesterone, or after you stopped?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks M and Wish! That makes sense. Sounds like Follistim without Menopur is a normal protocol if you have good egg reserve. 

Ladies, I lost it this morning. We scheduled a semen collection to be frozen because DH does not perform under pressure and we can't risk not having the collection on the day of my retrieval. Well of course he couldn't get it done this morning. The lab even told us it was ok to use the "pull out" method for the collection so we woke up early and it was a total fail. It's like something happens in his brain when he "has" to perform. Everytime he has had to give a sample it ends up taking 2-3 times, meaning we are making and canceling appointments over and over. I lost it this morning. I know he's trying but this is the 1 thing he has to do. In the last few weeks I've had blood draws, an EKG, an echocardiogram, started birth control, have a kidney ultrasound tomorrow and a saline sonogram on Tuesday. I'm having a hard time not being super angry and resentful about this. Doing it by himself is out of the question (he tried many times in the past year and a half). We rescheduled for tomorrow morning. He is out of town Monday - Thursday next week for business and my RE said no sex while I'm on stims so this really needs to happen NOW. I don't need this stress. I'm at my witt's end. :(


----------



## S_secret

Wish my af didn't start both for the fresh and frozen until I stopped promethium. It took a little longer for af to come with the chemical than the bfn but it eventually did

I am going to be on estrace then suprefact and menopur in the am and suprefact and gonal f in the evening. So 4 shots per day. This is the same as I did with the last ivf cycle except had bc to start instead of estrace. Weirdly looking forward to it. Want to get this ball rolling! Menopur hurts like a [email protected]&ch but the other two are pretty non eventful. Crossing my fingers for 8 or more eggs!

Ask. I don't know what advice to give you as this hasn't been a problem for DH. I do agree with you that I would be annoyed too. Like one job dude. Get it together! I am sure it will all work out ok. Try and not stress hard at this time as there is so much to stress about, I know!


----------



## scoobybeans

ask- What wishn said is right. Menopur is usually used for DOR/older patients. I was on Follistim/Menopur and used a Cetrotide antagonist. Dude, I TOTALLY get being upset at your DH. Mine didn't have that issue, but when we were still trying naturally he'd bitch about taking vitamins to improve his swimmers and I was like um, I've been poked and prodded and stuck with needles for months, you can suck it up!!! That shut him up. :haha: I know it's annoying but try & be supportive if you can. Seems like the extra pressure is psyching him out. Maybe he can take a pill?

wishn- I didn't get AF until I stopped progesterone, but once I did I got it the next day. I'm sorry you got another BFN. :nope:

secret- So good to see you back here! Did they check antral follicles yet, or will they do that at your baseline?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks secret and scooby. He has pills but didn't take them this morning because he hadn't needed them in awhile and then at that point it was too late and he had to leave for work. He will definitely be taking them tomorrow morning. It's 100% psychological. It really pisses me off! Dude, you are 48 - just get it done! I shouldn't even have to help. It really would make my life so much easier if he could just go to the clinic and do it. It sucks that he most likely won't be able to give a sample during my egg retrieval and we will have to use the frozen sample which is ok but not ideal. Argh!


----------



## S_secret

Scooby they have y checked anything yet. I start estrace on sept 19th and then af and then they will check my cd 2 or 3 and then we get to gettin! I am pissed off at the waiting but excited to get started again and hopefully get our wee baby. I am over being scared to start again but I was for a little while lol no regrets! Let's do this!

As for coming back,weeeelllll I was stalking along the whole time but didn't really have anything positive or helpful to add so I just kept my mouth shut lol


----------



## Fern81

Update- started my period at 2dp5dt. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## star25

Fern, my friend had a heavy period like bleed 4dp2dt
And counted herself out, tested the day before otd and was negative, tested a week later and was positive and he's now 9 months old, have you spoken to your clinic?


----------



## star25

Ask, I was on gonal f then cetrotide after 5 days, stimmed for 10 days, how is dh doing with the collection now? Must be very difficult for you too 

Wish, sorry about the bfn, have you tested anymore? I got af after stopping progesterone , hugs 

Secret, good to hear from you rooting for you all the way this cycle


----------



## Ask4joy

Collection is complete! Hooray! This morning went MUCH better and was done in a jiffy - thank goodness! :happydance:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Fern, I'm sorry for the bleeding, seems really early to be AF. Could it be implantation bleeding?

Ask, I'm so glad he got the job done! What a huge relief! 

Secret, you're starting so soon! The 19th will be here before you know it. I have everything crossed for you!

AFM, I started spotting yesterday. Beta tomorrow morning, so I'll keep taking the P until they call to confirm my negative beta. I'm sure full flow won't be far behind. I just want to put this cycle behind me and get on with things. I called the clinic to make a follow-up appt and book my hydro surgery.


----------



## mnelson815

Fern- Were you on any progesterone? It seems really early for AF especially if you are on the meds? When I took progesterone I didn't have any spotting and AF didn't come until the 5th day off of it, and I usually have spotting 4-7 days before AF each month.

Ask- Yay!! Such a weight lifted off you guys! I can totally understand how frustrating that would be, but luckily now you always have a backup and then you can just hope for a miracle on retrieval day!

AFM - I start my suprefact injections on Sunday to start down regulating. I ovulated right on time this month so it seems so far so good with the transfer date of Oct 16. Hoping when I call in AF though that they move it up a bit. Did anyone have a delayed AF during down-regulation? I have heard stories but I don't know if it was because they hadn't O'd before they started taking their Lupron or Suprefact or if it actually delays that part as well?


----------



## Kjw26

Thunder-congratulations!! :)

Wish-I'm so sorry you had a bfn but there is always hope until the beta comes back. If not though I'm glad you are able to have your tubal surgery scheduled to get everything ready for your fet.

Fern-I'm so sorry. I agree that does seem early to start. Did you get to talk to your clinic yet?

Ask-glad collection got done! It's all so stressful it's nice to have peace of mind that you have some frozen now.

Congrats to everyone getting ready to stim, collect, or transfer soon!


----------



## HopeBT

Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone has been well! 
So great to see so many new BFPs here, lucky thread :)
Congrats Juliet, Thunder and Ashley (sorry if I forgot anyone) on the BFP! 
And welcome back secret, really glad you are giving it another go. 
Scooby, KJW, Star- hope babies are growing strong, time is really flying! 

I have been MIA for a while, my FET was cancelled last month because of lining issue, so got really disheartened. 
But this cycle has been really smooth and I just got my transfer done! Im pupo :) 
Knowing nyself, I will probably start testing 5dpt. No trigger was used, so I will not false lines, I hope

MNelson- october is just around the corner, I have been stalking your journal for a while. Best of luck :) 

Wishn- I am praying for your beta, hoping you will get a BFP. I have read probably thousands of stories of spotting in early pregnancy.


----------



## Kjw26

Hope-congrats on being pupo!! Sending good vibes your way that you get some great news very soon :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats on being pupo hope! 

I'm curious - for those who have done or are doing a FET, what is the typical protocol for preparing for that?

Also - is it normal to still feel ovary pains during the birth control phase?


----------



## mnelson815

Ask- I am not sure about the ovary pains thing, but birth control shuts down the response to them, so I wouldn't worry.
My FET protocol was start down-regulating with Suprefact on Day 21 of your cycle, call on CD1 following that, start estrogen around CD5-10, estrogen for 14 days increasing the dose every 4 days or so, ultrasound on day 14 of estrogen for lining thickness, if over 7.5 they schedule the transfer for about a week after that, if not thick enough you keep on estrogen for another week and come back for the ultrasound again. You also start progesterone and stop Suprefact the day after the lining ultrasound that they give you the go ahead and have the transfer of day 6 of progesterone. I believe this is the "World Egg Bank" or whatever protocol for an FET that my clinic follows, so its pretty standard.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks M! Which of those are shots? Just the PIO?


----------



## mnelson815

No, I am in Canada, and we don't do PIO. I guess my clinic believes suppositories are just as strong and PIO is really hard on your body so they choose not to unless you really want it.
The suprefact is an injectable, the estrogen is pills, and the progesterone is suppositories, so I will do those 3x a day :shock: , but I guess better than a needle in the butt every night!


----------



## Ask4joy

Oh my...pretty sure I'll be doing a needle in the butt every night (if we get to that point). My 2 friends in Ohio had to do that and one went to the same clinic as me. I'd MUCH rather do suppositories! I'll at least ask!


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Woohoo for starting Estrace in a week!

fern- I'm sorry hun :hugs:

ask- Glad all went swimmingly with collection :haha:

wishn- I think that's a great attitude. Just put this cycle behind you and move on to bigger & better things!

hope- Congrats on being PUPO! :dust: I'm glad your FET went smoothly this time. Are you testing on Wednesday? Good luck!


----------



## star25

Congrats on being pupo hope! 

Mnelson, not long for you now 

Wish, sorry about the spotting, i hope your next appointment goes well 

Ask, my fets were baseline scan between days 1-3, start estrogen tablets 4 a day, go back around 10 days later for lining check, if 8mm or above start progesterone pessaries, 3 a day and transfer 5-7 days later (depending if it's a weekend as they're closed)


----------



## MKaykes

Ask - my FET protocol was 15 days birth control, AF never started so confirmed by US lining was thin enough and started estrogen patches (started at 1 every other day and increased up to 4) and lupron injections. After confirming lining about 2 weeks in added progesterone suppositories 3x a day and PIO injection in the butt every other day. Did a steroid and antibiotic also same day progesterone started. So still on estrogen and loads of progesterone. No changes after FET for me, maube something will change after positive test?!

PUPO as of today! Beta Sept 20th!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks all for sharing! I like knowing what's down the pike and feeling as prepared as possible!

Congrats on being PUPO MKayes! Sending lots of sticky baby vibes!


----------



## babylights

Congrats MKaykes, keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## HopeBT

Ask- Wondering if you can ask your Dr about suppositories as long as suppositories are as strong as the shots? I am on suppositories right now, it is a bit messy but definitely no pain. And Im getting really bloated and sore boobies which are supposed to be progesterone effects, so Im hoping its doing the job. 
4dp5dt today, got what I believe is implantation bleeding yesterday, so feeling really really hopeful for this cycle
Baby dust xxxx


----------



## HopeBT

Awww congrats MK! 
Fingers crossed for a beautiful BFP!



MKaykes said:


> Ask - my FET protocol was 15 days birth control, AF never started so confirmed by US lining was thin enough and started estrogen patches (started at 1 every other day and increased up to 4) and lupron injections. After confirming lining about 2 weeks in added progesterone suppositories 3x a day and PIO injection in the butt every other day. Did a steroid and antibiotic also same day progesterone started. So still on estrogen and loads of progesterone. No changes after FET for me, maube something will change after positive test?!
> 
> PUPO as of today! Beta Sept 20th!


----------



## mnelson815

Hope - are you going to test early at all??


----------



## Ask4joy

Anyone find that their saline sonogram actually hurt worse than their HSG? The HSG hurt like a you know what and I was assured the saline sonogram / ultrasound would be far less painful. NOT! I yelled out in pain and almost cried. Luckily it lasted only a minute or two. Totally unprepared for that. Ugh. I even took 600mg ibuprofen an hour before. My RE said some people are just more sensitive to having something in their uterus. Great.

Good news is my uterus looks good!


----------



## mnelson815

My saline hurt way worse than my HSG. My HSG was actually really easy, I hardly felt it except some really mild cramps near the end. My SHG on the other hand was the worst and I actually bled quite a bit from it. God, I hope I dont have to do another one of those any time soon.


----------



## Ask4joy

So sorry that yours hurt too, M. But glad I'm not the only one and that happens to other people too. My HSG definitely hurt but this was even more intense. So glad it's over and plan to never do that again unless they give me SERIOUS pain killers!


----------



## babylights

Both our embryos came back as normal :cloud9: I do, however, have a cyst so I think we'll sit out this cycle. As much as we'd like to keep going, I have to admit that a month off with absolutely no ivf anything does sound nice. 

Sending out so much good luck to everyone!!


----------



## mnelson815

That is amazing news! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Woohoo! Congrats Babylights that is wonderful news!!!


----------



## MKaykes

Good news babylights!! Enjoy a cycle off &#128521;


----------



## star25

Mk congrats on being pupo!

Hope, sounds very promising, excited for you to test 

Babylights, enjoy your break knowing you have 2 perfect little embies, congrats!


----------



## HopeBT

I did, quite ashamed of myself to be honest, I started testing at 2dp5dt :wacko::dohh: Still BFNish, but I keep seeing shadows on the tests. According to IB, implantation took place on 8dpo, so I keep telling myself there is still time. 
More brown tinged EWCM at 9DPO, and no usual pre-AF feelings yet, so Im still cautiously excited. Beta is 2 days away :haha:

Ask- Glad to hear test result was good! I never had SHG but had 2 HSG, they were devastating. Thank god we only got to do them once

Babylights- One month off from everything is actually really awesome! Great news on the embie babies :cloud9:

McNelson- Are you getting ready for the FET? Your FET is next month? 



mnelson815 said:


> Hope - are you going to test early at all??


----------



## HopeBT

MKaykes- how are you feeling?


----------



## MKaykes

HopeBT said:


> MKaykes- how are you feeling?

I'm feeling good! My clinic puts me on 2 days bedrest and I'm sick of lying around especially when I feel totally normal. I feel a little crampy but can't tell if it's intestinal or uterine. All the progesterone and lack of movement doesn't help things "move along."

I think I may start testing Sat, 5dp5dt, but will try not to be disappointed if negative since it'll be early. 

I've been talking to my belly, encouraging growth and implantation!


----------



## HopeBT

Yes, please try to hold off testing until at least 5dp5dt, it is better for your sanity. I knew I would be disappointed when I start testing 2dp, but box full of IC staring it me was too tempting :haha:
I think slight cramping is a good sign, fingers crossed :thumbup:




MKaykes said:


> HopeBT said:
> 
> 
> MKaykes- how are you feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling good! My clinic puts me on 2 days bedrest and I'm sick of lying around especially when I feel totally normal. I feel a little crampy but can't tell if it's intestinal or uterine. All the progesterone and lack of movement doesn't help things "move along."
> 
> I think I may start testing Sat, 5dp5dt, but will try not to be disappointed if negative since it'll be early.
> 
> I've been talking to my belly, encouraging growth and implantation!Click to expand...


----------



## mnelson815

MK - I hope you can hold out a bit! I have heard that FET's take longer to show up on HPTs so I wouldn't want you to get discouraged by testing too early! Don't let it steal your joy :)

Hope - Wow, 2dpt! Hahaha, yeah it is always so tempting to test so I can get that point. Yes, I am doing my Suprefact down-regulation shots right now. Less than a week until AF, and then I will get my date to start the estrogen. AH!


----------



## scoobybeans

So much happening on here right now, I love it!

mkayes- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:

hope- FX you see those two lines hun! Your beta is tomorrow right?

ask- Sorry your saline was so painful :hugs: My HSG was way worse than my saline U/S but it definitely wasn't something I'd like to do again. Great news that all is clear though!

babylights- Hooray, that is AWESOME news!!! :happydance: It'll be wonderful to have the month off and just enjoy life without shots & doctor visits. Hope you relax and have fun!


----------



## HopeBT

Yes, my beta is tomorrow morning eekkkkkk


----------



## HopeBT

Yaay, less than a week till AF :thumbup::happydance: 
I did mini-IVF protocol, so I am actually not really familiar with many of the things you ladies are going through :shrug: 
:dust:




mnelson815 said:


> MK - I hope you can hold out a bit! I have heard that FET's take longer to show up on HPTs so I wouldn't want you to get discouraged by testing too early! Don't let it steal your joy :)
> 
> Hope - Wow, 2dpt! Hahaha, yeah it is always so tempting to test so I can get that point. Yes, I am doing my Suprefact down-regulation shots right now. Less than a week until AF, and then I will get my date to start the estrogen. AH!


----------



## HopeBT

Beta 54 :cloud9:
My clinic doesnt do repeat beta until 10 days later, so going back on 25th Sep for U/S and blood test. 
I am over the moon right now but also the constant cramping and back pain is getting me quite worried 
Did anyone have lots of lots of cramping and backpain? 



HopeBT said:


> Yes, my beta is tomorrow morning eekkkkkk


----------



## Juliet11

congrats hope! that is great!!
i had some cramping around 5-6 weeks and some spotting but everything turned out okay. it is nerve-racking these early days... i am still on edge with ever symptom and i'm almost 9 weeks. 
hope everything is okay for you! sept 25 will be here soon!


----------



## MKaykes

Hope - hoping you can relax for the next couple of weeks leading up to the next appt... Seems like we're always waiting! Glad you got a positive beta!!


----------



## HopeBT

Thanks sweetie :winkwink:
How are you feeling? Will you test early or wait till 20th? 
Hang in there :flower:



MKaykes said:


> Hope - hoping you can relax for the next couple of weeks leading up to the next appt... Seems like we're always waiting! Glad you got a positive beta!!


----------



## HopeBT

Thanks Juliet for putting my mind at ease! I laid down a little bit, and it seems to help with the cramping


----------



## mnelson815

HopeBT said:


> Beta 54 :cloud9:
> My clinic doesnt do repeat beta until 10 days later, so going back on 25th Sep for U/S and blood test.
> I am over the moon right now but also the constant cramping and back pain is getting me quite worried
> Did anyone have lots of lots of cramping and backpain?
> 
> 
> 
> HopeBT said:
> 
> 
> Yes, my beta is tomorrow morning eekkkkkkClick to expand...

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:
I have heard the cramping is so common for the little babe getting snuggled in deep!


----------



## star25

Congratulations hope! Brilliant news


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats hope!!!

IVF meds just arrived. Looks like I'll be doing 300 IU Follistim, 20 IU microdose hcg, 250 IU Ganirelix and pregnyl to trigger. Anyone have a similar protocol? 2-3 shots a day is definitely making me anxious, but you all did it!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats hope!!! 

Ask, how exciting you have your meds!!! You'll be a pro at doing those injections in no time. The most annoying thing is remembering to do them at the same time every day and planning your life around it. I haven't heard of microdose hcg. Do you know what that's supposed to do?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Wish! Here's a link about micro dose hcg. I think it is sometimes used instead of Menopur but I'm not sure why one is chosen over the other?

https://www.ivf1.com/low-dose-hcg/


----------



## scoobybeans

hope- Congrats, that is fantastic news! :happydance: I had a lot of cramping in my first trimester, but especially in those first few weeks. Also back pain. I used a hot water bottle and that helped a LOT. Hope the next couple of weeks go smoothly and quickly and you have a great scan on the 25th!!!

mkayes- How are you doing hun? Are you getting antsy yet?

ask- Congrats on getting your meds! That made it feel so much more real for me. I'm not familiar with that protocol but sounds great!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh I see it's used as a substitute for LH. That makes sense. It's weird to me that you guys don't have Luveris (recombinant LH) in the U.S.


----------



## Ask4joy

After doing some reading it seems that low dose hcg has worked well for women who didn't respond as well to Menopur and tends to produce better quality eggs.


----------



## babylights

Congratulations Hope!!

MKaykes how are you doing?

Ask I don't know much about the protocol, but as the other ladies have said, the injections really do become a piece of cake in the first couple of days. The anticipation truly is the worst part! So excited for you!!

afm we got the official CCS results from my doctor and we have a girl and a boy :cloud9:


----------



## MKaykes

Ask - how exciting the meds have arrived! Do you have a plan for organizing or storing? I saw some awesome ideas on Pinterest, but didn't follow through. I just shoved everything in my cabinet in the bathroom (thankfully it is pretty deep and floor to ceiling). I too haven't heard of the micro dose hcg, sounds interesting and hope it works well for you! 

Yes, getting antsy... broke down and tested this afternoon. BFN but this was only a 45 minute hold and had pretty dilute urine. DH and I had dinner out planned tonight, so thought it would be fun to be able to celebrate. I did some googling (of course) and sounds like many women can get positive betas at 9dp5dt with negative hpts, so I'll be holding out hope until official blood results. For the first time though I want to know if I even have a chemical pregnancy, as I've never seen a positive test (except for trigger).


----------



## Ask4joy

I don't really have any kind of creative plan for storing. With my 2 teenage step sons in house (and us not wanting their mother to catch wind of this journey of ours) my biggest aim is to keep it under wraps. Half my meds go in the fridge anyway so I have them tucked away in a hidden spot. The rest are just in a drawer in our bedroom

Anyone experience brown discharge / spotting while on birth control? I've had it happen twice in the last week but did have my saline sonogram last Tuesday and noticed a little spotting after that and both incidents have been since then. I know spotting on BC can be normal...just hope it's not messing up anything?


----------



## scoobybeans

babylights- Aww, a boy and a girl! How perfect! I know you're still banking but once you're through with that are you transferring one at a time?

ask- I always spotted for a couple of days after an HSG, saline ultrasound, etc. I think those can really irritate your cervix. I wouldn't worry about it messing up your cycle at all. How is everything going so far?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MKaykes

Beta was today and it was only 13. Go back on Fri for another check, but not feeling hopeful. Had a decent positive line on Sun and has been lighter the last couple of days.

Anyone know how long after a chemical we'd need to wait to do FET#2?


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm sorry MKayes - holding out hope for you! Did you do PGS?


----------



## Juliet11

Mkay, for me i had a chemical one year in august, and the doctor always has us wait a month or two and with the holidays, my next FET wasn't until the following january which got my pregnant with my second DD. i think i have seen other ladies have their FETs closer together. 
this year I had a FET in April, got a 6 beta, so didn;t work out, and then a FET in august which has my pregnant now :) so maybe 3 months between? 
hope you have better news friday.... sending good luck!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies I have been stalking for awhile. Congrats to everyone that is pregnant and to those who are not yet, you will be!

I go for my FET tomorrow at 11 we are putting one back. Praying that it sticks. Just for some reason not feeling very confident about it


----------



## Juliet11

McKay, any update ???? Fingers crossed !!!

Sweetness, when's your first beta? Good luck!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Julie- my beta is 10/2. I will be POAS monday. Today I am 2dp6dt. This wait is terrible.:nope:


----------



## star25

Babylights congratulations on the boy and girl!

Mk, hope you're ok, after my blighted ovum I had to wait and have proper af then start fet again af after that 

Sweet, welcome, sending you lots of luck this cycle! 

Ask, sorry I can't help with the spotting as never went on birth control, how is it now?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Star- Thanks so much! I am getting the itch to take a test :nope:


----------



## Ask4joy

First day of stims checked! Eek! And you were right...nothing to be afraid of! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ask4joy said:


> First day of stims checked! Eek! And you were right...nothing to be afraid of! :)

That is so exciting! It goes by quick!


----------



## S_secret

Anyone still around this lucky thread? Day 5 for me so far. Dont feel much except a bit bloated and super tired!!! Hopefully mine sticks this time.


----------



## Juliet11

i pop by to see updates!!!

secret, fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for you secret!

I'm on day 8 of stims. Scan yesterday showed lots of follicles and estradiol over 1200. RE decreased my Follistim from 300 to 225 IU and I started Ganirelix today. Feeling pretty bloated and uncomfortable...and my breasts are sooo sore! Go back Tuesday morning for blood work and ultrasound. Estimated retrieval is Thursday!


----------



## star25

Glad all is well ask! Hope retrieval goes well too Thursday 

Secret, are you stunning or pupo already? I can't keep up! Good to hear from you, sending you lots of luck


----------



## S_secret

ask I go in Thursday for my first scan. Hopefully its all going well in there. My resting heart rate is increasing which is freaking me out because that usually happens around ovulation, lets hope thats not the case! So far some twinges and bloat is starting. 
I hope you are on target for thursday retrieval!

Star I am stimming still. Hoping for er about oct 11 or so!


----------



## Ask4joy

Secret - maybe your heart rate is increasing because your estrogen is rising quickly which also happens just before ovulation. Are you taking anything to prevent ovulation or not yet? I'm surprised your first scan isn't until day 10 of stims? What protocol are you on?


----------



## S_secret

I am taking suprefact, menopur and gonal f. The scan will be day 7 of menopur 6 of gonal f and 9 of suprefact. I was a slow responder last time so maybe thats why? I hope it going to be all good!


----------



## star25

Ooh good luck secret! Hoping this is it for you


----------



## Ask4joy

Good luck! The docs know what they are doing! :)


----------



## mnelson815

Hey ladies! I was away on Holidays but just popping back in to see how the stim weeks were going! Looks like so much is happening right now for both Secret and Ask! 
I can't wait to see how retrieval pans out for both you ladies <3 <3

AFM- Day 6 of estrogen. Currently on 2 pills 2x a day. Still on suprefact. Lining check is a week from tomorrow.... getting SO nervous. I PRAY it is thick enough!!


----------



## scoobybeans

secret, ask & mnelson- Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## star25

Good luck for a nice thick lining mnelson, sure it's ready for your little one)s) to snuggle in!


----------



## S_secret

Just popping in for an update. Had final check today. Long story short. Lining at 9.3 and I have 17 follows ranging from 27-9. Triggering tonight and er Sunday morning. Dr is concerned about OHSS so we are waiting for blood work to come back to see how much trigger to take. Dr also looking to see what progesterone levels are to make sure uterus is where it should be for fresh transfer if we get to that stage.


----------



## star25

Good to hear your update secret! Hope all goes well sun, be thinking of you


----------



## Ask4joy

Great news secret! I triggered with Lupron bc e2 was over 5000 on trigger day.

ER this am went well...they got 33 eggs! What?! Won&#8217;t know until tomorrow how many were mature / fertilized. Was in a LOT of pain but my heating pad and Vicodin are helping.


----------



## S_secret

Holy crap ask 33!!! Hope you are feeling ok! 

Dr said my e2 was over 9,000 yesterday. Do they measure it differently?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks secret - I&#8217;m doing ok now...

Where are you located? If you are at 9000 triggering with hcg could definitely put you at risk for OHSS!


----------



## S_secret

I am in Canada. They mentioned they are going to call to let us know based on todays results if we should trigger with a full or half dose but they havent called yet.


----------



## Ask4joy

Sounds like you are going to get a good number of eggs! I&#8217;m sure they already told you this but start drinking lots of Gatorade/Powerade and eating extra salty foods! Will help reduce risk of OHSS. Good luck - keep us posted! :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Just looked it up - Canadian e2 to US e2 = Canadian value divided by 3.67 (or US to Canadian would be US value multiplied by 3.67). So yours at 9000 is about 2,500 in the US. Mine at 5000 on trigger day is over 18,000 in Canada.


----------



## S_secret

Yeah they just called and my estrogen and progesterone are really high. It will be a freeze all cycle. I have to start taking some pill tonight to help prevent OHSS and I have already had a Gatorade. Sucks. Hopefully we have something to freeze


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry to hear you have to freeze...I&#8217;m doing PGS so we are freezing all anyway. Hoping for the best for both of us! My clinic&#8217;s success rates are actually higher for FET cycles.


----------



## S_secret

I know it will work out how its supposed to work out I am just feeling bummed right now. Hopefully we have embryos to freeze.

I blame the extra estrogen for making me super emotional and crying at work over this.


----------



## Ask4joy

Just got the call...we have 22 embryos! 24 of the 33 eggs were mature and 22 fertilized normally with ICSI! I&#8217;m in shock! Couldn&#8217;t ask for a better birthday present!


----------



## S_secret

Holy smokes congrats. Thats awesome! I hope I get the same success!


----------



## S_secret

So out of all of those follies they got 11 eggs. Sounds like some were empty. Hopefully we get angoos fertilization report tomorrow. Going to be a long night wait


----------



## mimi4

Ask4joy - good luck. PGD NGS worked for a friend of mine. Hope it does for you.


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats on the 11 eggs Secret! Hoping for a good fertilization report for you!


----------



## star25

Glad all is well ask and secret! 

Ask thats brilliant news on the embryos , hope you can get lots of rest now 

Secret, I know how you feel about the freeze all, I was so fed up when they told me I had to do the same but they did say fets were higher success rates and it resulted in dd so just make the most of med free time, a nice break to refresh and be prepared for your fet when you are ready, hope youre ok after ec


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks star - I have mild OHSS and it&#8217;s really uncomfortable...talked to the on call doctor today and going in to get checked out tomorrow. He assured me I should feel better in a week...ugh.


----------



## S_secret

Well 11 retrieved, 9 mature and 7 fertilized. I feel pretty good with those numbers. They wont check them again until Wednesday, so I hope they continue to grow and get strong!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats secret!!

Got the day 3 update today...22 embryos still going strong and &#8220;dividing beautifully&#8221; according to the embryologist. Next update is Thursday when we will find out how many made it to blasts and were biopsied and frozen. Gotta stay distracted until then!


----------



## S_secret

Wow 22 lol better chances than my 7


----------



## Ask4joy

Ya never know, Secret! I have a known chromosome abnormality so I have no idea how my embryos are affected...but high numbers hopefully give us better odds!


----------



## S_secret

Yes hopefully we both have our potential babies in there!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hoping and crossing everything!!


----------



## star25

Great news secret and ask, hoping your embies carry on strong as they are! 
Secret please keep us updated with your fet, have you got a journal?


----------



## S_secret

Yeah I do. Its in the lttc section. I cant 100% remember what its called but there is ivf bfn and fet bfn in the title lol


----------



## mnelson815

Secret, that is pretty good numbers! I know you must be disappointed with having more follicles but I think the quality will be great with estrogen priming. Can't wait to hear your day 3 update!

Ask, wow! I can't believe how many you got! If I have to do this again I think we might go for higher doses to try to get some more embies and maybe do PGD as well. So excited, can't wait to hear your final count!

As for me, its lining check day. I must be the only one left with a transfer this month... well maybe this month I guess we will see how the check goes in 2 hours. Ah! I have never been so nervous!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks MN! Good luck today! Keep us posted!!


----------



## scoobybeans

secret & ask- That's excellent news from both of you! I hope things keep progressing well and you have successful FET's soon!

mnelson- Good luck with your check today!


----------



## S_secret

Day 3 update is good. All 7 still going strong. 4 and good, 2 are medium and 1 is meh. They said to expect 50% to make it. Relaxing and trying to remain calm and believe we will get some good quality embies to freeze. They will call again Saturday to let us know.


----------



## Ask4joy

That&#8217;s great news Secret! I get my update tomorrow about how many made it to biopsy and freeze...eeek!


----------



## S_secret

Eeek is right. Even though we can do nothing about it its nerve wracking.


----------



## mnelson815

FET tomorrow morning at 10am.
I am so nervous, yet I want to be excited but also not get ahead of myself. 
Ah!


----------



## S_secret

Yay lets get excited!! Its going to be awesome.


----------



## Ask4joy

Very exciting mnelson! You are ready! :hugs:


----------



## star25

mnelson , hope all has gone well today! 

Secret, how are you?


----------



## S_secret

I am pretty good. Af started 2 days early so thats good. Hopefully that means our next af will be on time and we can get this fet started sooner


----------



## star25

How is it going ladies?


----------



## mnelson815

BFN


----------



## Juliet11

oh man, so sorry to hear that mnelson :(
sending hugs your way


----------



## S_secret

Sorry mnelson that sucks. When are you planning the next one?


----------



## star25

So sorry mnelson, hugs


----------



## mnelson815

Had my WTF appt yesterday. My doctor seemed pretty optimistic, which I really needed. I freaked out having zero implantation and asked about donor eggs or surrogates and he was like, whoa whoa whoa, no where near that yet. He said at the end of the day he definitely sees me as one of his patients that will go home with a baby, and that doctors don't like to give guarantees like that. So I guess its just all about time.

I am doing a sonohysterogram again this month, because I was worried maybe polyps have returned with all of the high estrogen I've been on. Once we do that and we know for sure how things look, we will book the next FET, which is likely around early January. It probably would have fell right about Christmas, but my clinic closes down then, and I also just want to enjoy that. So I am thinking about a few weeks of birth control and looking around a mid-Jan transfer.

Ill go into more detail on my journal. But at the end of the day, he said anyone doing IVF and going home with a baby from a transfer is around 30-40%, and doing it was a PGS tested embryo only increases that another 10%. So really, its just a numbers game, and he gives me an "over 50% chance" that our next one will stick for the whole 9 months. So I guess thats better than 30%?


----------



## Ask4joy

I&#8217;m so glad your doctor is hopeful for you, mnelson. The fact is that even at age 30, half of your eggs may be chromosomally abnormal so given that fact alone there&#8217;s a 50/50 chance of it sticking. Since this one didn&#8217;t work it seems more likely that the next one will! I have high hopes for you!

I had a hysteroscopy yesterday and my RE discovered a cervical polyp at the opening to my uterus which she removed...she didn&#8217;t see anything on my sonohysterogram 2 months ago so I&#8217;m guessing it showed up after all the IVF stims, although I know the hysteroscopy can catch things the HSG and SHG miss. 

I start Lupron tomorrow...back on the injections train.

I am posting some data I found pretty shocking. I&#8217;m speaking with a genetic counselor this afternoon and will ask about these numbers. My RE told me at age 34, likely 60% of my eggs were abnormal due to age alone but this data suggests a much higher percent of abnormal. We had about 70% abnormal embryos (11 out of 16 were deemed chromosomally abnormal) and my retrieval was days before I turned 35.

My RE also said that she thinks I have about an 80% chance of a live birth if they transfer a PGS normal embryo which is close to the stats on that third graph. It seems like everyone is getting different statistics?
 



Attached Files:







D6CC5F4E-E032-4757-9E1B-C982EFC9972F.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7









FF93549C-0E7C-4CFA-9192-0F511983F454.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 8









44E12441-5EA4-40B1-A660-654774771527.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## scoobybeans

mnelson- I'm so sorry about the BFN but it sounds like you had a really productive WTF appointment. That's encouraging that your RE is so optimistic. I think taking a break during Christmas is a good idea. Give yourselves some time to relax and enjoy the holidays and start fresh in the new year. I decided to so the same thing last year after having a polyp removed in November and I was glad not to have that added stress over the holidays.

ask- Stats seem to be all over the place when it comes to IVF. I guess it has to do with all of the different studies that are out there. 80% sounds fantastic though, I'm so glad they think you will be successful! I was given pretty miserable odds, I think around 20%? Good luck!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone!! Really need the good luck of this thread once again. You must all be very pregnant now. After my MMC in August I'm back again EC is due next week. Hope you're all ok?


----------



## star25

Hi Mrs, I&#8217;m ok thank you, lots of luck with everything next week, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi MrsH! Good luck with your EC tomorrow! 

I&#8217;m 5dp5dt and got a faint bfp yesterday and a positive digi today! Cautiously optimistic! We transferred a PGS normal day 5 4BB female.


----------



## koj518

Good luck MrsH!!! 

Sending lots of positive vibes your way!! 
:dust:

Congratulations Ask!!! So excited for you!!!
Looks like you're keeping the luckiness of this thread alive!!!!!


----------



## star25

Mrs h what day is ec?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Star EC is Wednesday, just done my trigger about an hour ago, this cycle had really dragged it's nice to finally see the finish.


----------



## MrsHowley81

So just had EC and we got 8 eggs. Will update tomorrow with fertilisation report.


----------



## star25

Well done Mrs! Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## koj518

MrsH - Yay! Keeping my fingers crossed for good fert results tomorrow!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats MrsH! Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsHowley81

We got 7 eggs that they were able to inject and I've got 4 that have fertilised. Here we go again!! X


----------



## koj518

MrsH - Congrats!!! so exciting!!! grow embies, grow!!!!


----------



## star25

Great news Mrs, hoping they grow strong for you, keep us updated


----------



## MrsHowley81

Just got the call all 4 embryos are going strong. We've got a 6 cell 2 8 cells and a 12 cell all top grade. So please. Last time we had 1 6 cell and 1 8 cell and one stuck so I'm very hopeful again. Transfer is Monday. How is everyone else?


----------



## star25

Oh wow brilliant news Mrs! I&#8217;m good thank you, getting ready for a few days in Disneyland from tomorrow so keeping busy! 
Hope all goes well Monday if I can&#8217;t check in then


----------



## Ask4joy

Great news, MrsH!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I've got 2 top quality Blastocysts inside me!! Never been in this position before where I've had 2 Blastocysts to transfer and never of freeze quality, I could of frozen 1 if I wanted. Still got 2 more which they'll see if they are good enough to freeze. Feeling positive. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats on being PUPO, Mrs. H! That&#8217;s great news! FX you&#8217;ll even have some to freeze. 

I am good! 4w5d today. HCG went from 76 to 250 in 48 hours last week - yay! Nothing else new to report.

Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## koj518

MrsH - Yay!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

That's great Ask those numbers are rising beautifully. You must be relieved. 
I usually test early-ish, my first IVF I think I tested 8dp5dt and it was positive and resulted in my son, the second IVF, I tested the trigger out and carried on testing but it was negative and I never want to do that again as every day of a negative was torture. Last time I managed to wait 11dp3dt and that was positive and I was quietly confident it had worked, so I'm just going to wait and see, but I really don't want to test before Christmas in case it's negative so I'm going to wait until after it at least.


----------



## MrsHowley81

I just wanted to share with you all, I've tested 2 days early and it's a BFP for me....... Feeling a bit nervous because of my MMC last time. Not sure it's really sunk in yet.


----------



## star25

Congratulations!!! When is beta? What a happy Christmas!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats MrsH! What a perfect Christmas present!!!


----------



## koj518

MrsH - AWW!! congratulations!! The best Christmas present ever!!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Congrats Mrs H, that's awesome news!!! :happydance: Please join us in the "assisted conception 2018" pregnancy group when you're feeling ready.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Scooby, Fingers crossed I will make it there this time.


----------



## Sweetness_87

mrsh- congrats!!!!!


----------

